# Et si on refaisait l'histoire de l'art?



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

Bonjour à vous tous, 


Suite à ce fil, et aux nombreux coup de boule reçus avec plaisirs, je prends l'initiative de créer ce fil.

Cet fil, au titre légèrement prétentieux, aura pour but, enfin je l'espère, de débattre sur des personnalités, des mouvements ou tout autres choses ayant un lien avec l'histoire de l'art.

Par contre, je m'interroge sur la bonne procédure à donner à ce fil pour qu'il ne parte qu'un minimum en sucette  

Peut-être le plus simple est de commencer là où l'on s'était arrêter dans le précédant fil, en l'occurrence sur Warhol, Duchamp et l'art conceptuel

Le champ d'investigation est tellement large qu'il faudra aborder ces points avec prudence et nuance.

********

Je vous propose donc pour commencer un très très court panorama de l'influence de Duchamp. Bon je vous préviens, ca risque d'être un peu ch***t 

********

Par ses idées sur le rôle de lart et du concept des ready-made, Marcel Duchamp donna une sorte de «*champs de réflexion*» pour un grand nombre dartistes comme notamment ceux faisant partis des nouveaux réalistes, de lArt conceptuel ou encore du Fluxus. 
En effet, ces différents mouvements vont se baser sur la réflexion de Duchamp afin dobtenir une certaine légitimité. Robert Filliou (1926-1987), figure majeur du Fluxus (1960-1978), va procédé dans ces uvres à une sorte de désacralisation de lart à travers la forme dun dadaïsme ironique et provocant. En cela, linfluence de Duchamp y est frappante, sans oublier, linterêt de R. Filliou quant aux matériaux insignifiants et manufecturés assemblés sans souci desthétisme et en y mêlant un jeu dinscriptions, proche de celui de Duchamp.

        En parralèlle au mouvement Fluxus, lArt conceptuel voit le jour aux Etats-Unis dans les années 1964-1965 sous limpulsion notamment de Joseph Kosuth, On Kawara ou encore Christine Korlow. Dès sa création, Henry Flynt déclara que lart conceptuel était un emploi très néo-dadaïste. Cet héritage est renforcé par le fait, que tout comme Duchamp, les artistes  conceptuels revendiquent dans leurs oeuvres aucune recherche formelle et, a fortiori, de flatterie esthétique. Dans «*One and Three Chairs*» , Joseph Kosuth, place dans un même espace, un agrandissement de la définition du mot chaise, la chaise en elle-même ainsi quune photo grandeur nature de la chaise, prise dans le lieu où elle est visible. On peut ainsi faire un rapprochement avec entre cette uvre avec les ready-made, tant lobjet usuel est au centre du processus et quelle pose le problème de larticulation du monde physique et sensible au monde de la représentation et à celui des idées.

 Dautres artistes se revendiquent dans la lignée de Duchamp durant cette période, notamment celui à qui lon pense le plus spontanément, Joseph Beuys (1921-1986). Il déclare «*Parce que Duchamp sest arrêté au moment où il aurait pu developper une théorie sur la base du travail accompli*; et la théorie quil aurait pu développer, cest moi qui la developpe aujourdhui*». Joseph Beuys désire aller plus loin en déclarant que tout tout Homme est artiste, suite logigue selon lui, de la pensée de Duchamp, en créant des uvres tels que «*Infiltration homogène pour piano à queue*» ou encore «*Intuition*» réalisé réciproquement en 1966 et 1968.


Cependant, linfluence de Marcel Duchamp ne sest pas arrêté dans les Années 60-70, mais a également eut une répercussion chez les artistes des Années 90. 

  On peut ainsi sintéresser à Bertrand Lavier, artiste français, qui sapproche des ready-made par le principe de décontextualisation de lobjet, souvent de consommation courante, en le placant dans le cadre abstrait dun musée, mais à celà il recouvre lobjet dune couche de peinture reproduisant mimétiquement sa couleur de surface afin de complexifier la démarche. Il réalise également des superpositions dobjets qui nont apparemment rien en commun, comme «*Brandt sur Hafner*». Par ce frigidaire posé sur un coffre-fort, B. Lavier, joue avant tout sur la déconstruction des codes de notre société, et plus précisement encore, sur ceux de lart, remettant en cause, tout comme Duchamp, le rôle et la fonction de lart.
  Luvre de Sherrie Levine, «*Fountain 5*» par le sujet est clairement une sorte dhommage à Duchamp. Mais elle apporte un regard critique tant elle place son «*Fountain*» dans un nouveau contexte dû notamment à lutilsation du bronze doré contrastant avec la caractère rugeux et naturel de lurinoir de Duchamp. Elle interroge également loriginalité de luvre dart et la notion même de création et de paternité artistique.

  Enfin pour avoir un regard encore plus contemporain, on peut voir un lien avec lartiste autrichien Erwin Wurm qui délaisse les moyens et les techniques traditionnelles de la sculpture afin dexprimer la notion despace et de formes. Il souhaite tout comme Marcel Duchamp de rendre visible labscence par la déconstruction des éléments traditionnels, par notamment lutilisation dobjet dusage courant comme cest le cas pour «*Once Minute Sculpture*». One minute sculpture, est le titre générique des uvres quErwin Wurm réalise en invitant une personne à se mettre en situation temporaire avec un vêtement ou un objet. Cette uvre convoque donc, comme le souligne Emmanuel Latreille, «*deux histoires essentielles dans lart du XXe siècle : celle relative aux objets (le ready-made) et celle relative au corps (la performance)*».

*******

J'espère que ce petit texte, va donner envie à d'autres d'écrire...
J'ai hâte de vous lire


----------



## jpmiss (20 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon je vous préviens, ca risque d'être un peu ch***t


Je confirme 



antoine59 a dit:


> J'espère que ce petit texte, va donner envie à d'autres d'écrire...


Il m'a surtout pas donné envie de le lire


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

L'enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions.
J'entend déjà les fourches gratter le sol et les ricannements faire écho sous les voutes.


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Le champ d'investigation est tellement large qu'il faudra aborder ces points avec prudence et *nuance*. (...) Bon je vous préviens, ca risque d'être un peu *ch***t*



D'autant que si on se réfère à l'une des &#339;uvres les plus connues de l'artiste avec lequel tu inaugures ce fil, la nuance est de mise. Chier dans l'urinoir ne te pose pas en "critique" ou biographe, mais en nouvel adepte et acteur du dadaïsme, ce dont je te félicite grandement.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

j'ai un mauvais pressentiment quant à l'avenir de ce fil  

Mais bon tans pis, il mérite d'exister et c'est déjà pas mal


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> , il mérite d'exister


Ah bon ?
Pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

Pour faire réagir PonkHead  
Et voilà, ca commence à s'éparpiller


----------



## r0m1 (20 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> j'ai un mauvais pressentiment quant à l'avenir de ce fil
> 
> Mais bon tans pis, il mérite d'exister et c'est déjà pas mal





antoine59 a dit:


> Pour faire réagir PonkHead
> Et voilà, ca commence à s'éparpiller



oui, enfin bon, là tu donnes aussi le bâton pour que tout s'éparpille non?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> oui, enfin bon, là tu donnes aussi le bâton pour que tout s'éparpille non?



Bon j'avoue, c'est de ma faute:rose: :rose: 
Reprenons le chemin du fil, si vous voulez bien?

ps: Ayant reçu un aimable coup de boule vert, je me pose une question. Ai-je bien fait de commencer par Duchamp? Je peux attaquer sur l'art préhistorique en abordant l'animisme et les arts premiers? Néandertal fut-il le premier artiste?

ps 2: Mais pour l'instant, peu de personnes se sont attelées au débat

ps 3: Si vous avez une meilleur idée pour l'emplacement de ce fil....


----------



## jpmiss (20 Février 2008)

Ok.
C'est au fond a gauche c'est ça?


----------



## benao (20 Février 2008)

ben moi je trouve que les toilettes au fond a gauche c'etait un bon debut pour refaire l'histoire de l'art...,nan?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

l'art conceptuel, c'est aussi des images.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

benao a dit:


> ben moi je trouve que les toilettes au fond a gauche c'etait un bon debut pour refaire l'histoire de l'art...,nan?


 
n'oublie pas de tirer la chasse d'eau en partant et ferme la porte.
et prend une photo du processus. 
tu pourras venir la poster, ici.

car, ici, c'est un lieu conceptuel.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

PonkHead est un concept !


C'est juste qu'on ne sait pas trop de quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> PonkHead est un concept !
> 
> 
> C'est juste qu'on ne sait pas trop de quoi...


 

t'as pris une photo ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> l'art conceptuel, c'est aussi des images.



Merci d'avoir mis des images, j'y arrive toujours pas 
Pour info, il s'agit de l'oeuvre de Joseph Kosuth" One and Three Chairs"


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> t'as pris une photo ?


 
Oui, tu sais bien, enfin :



LHO a dit:


>


 
C'est juste que, pour prendre la photo, j'ai été obligé de me lever de la chaise (sinon, ça aurait été mal cadré)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui, tu sais bien, enfin :
> 
> C'est juste que, pour prendre la photo, j'ai été obligé de me lever de la chaise (sinon, ça aurait été mal cadré)


 

en fait, tu es gardien de musée.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> en fait, tu es gardien de musée.


 
Mais, si je comprend bien, le gardien de musée, finalement, avec son uniforme, posé là, dans un coin, il est lui aussi une sorte d'oeuvre d'art au milieu de celles qu'il est sensé garder.

Non ?

Il faudrait exposer des gardiens de musée avec une chaise vide posée près de la porte qui jetterait sur les visiteur un regard à la fois ennuyé et soupçonneux.

Ou accepter d'être visité chez soi par des voleurs de chaises déguisés en gardien de musée.

Wouuu, je vais vendre le concept à Jack Lang !




Ah mince, Jack Lang ne _serait plus_ ministre des concepts avec des chaises dedans aux dires de mes sources...
Quel gâchis !


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais, si je comprend bien, le gardien de musée, finalement, avec son uniforme, posé là, dans un coin, il est lui aussi une sorte d'oeuvre d'art au milieu de celles qu'il est sensé garder.
> 
> Non ?



Tu en as mis, du temps, à comprendre l'Art ! Merci qui ? Merci macg.co, l'essentiel du mac en français !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah mince, Jack Lang ne _serait plus_ ministre des concepts avec des chaises dedans aux dires de mes sources...
> Quel gâchis !


 
il paraît qu'il va revenir dans le prochain remaniement...

je vais essayé de passer le concours de gardien de musée. 
c'est mon côté transgressif. 
je pourrais m'asseoir sur la fameuse 'three chairs' de kossuth, 
pisser dans l'urinoir de duchamp, 
jouer sur le piano de beuys 
et bouffer les restes de spoerri ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Tu en as mis, du temps, à comprendre l'Art ! Merci qui ? Merci macg.co, l'essentiel du mac en français !


Ouais.

Si j'avais connu MacG plus tôt, je n'aurais peut-être pas été si nul en chimie à l'école, j'aurais pu briller en cours de philo au lieu d'y jouer à la bataille navale et plutôt que d'y cracher mes poumons pour un pauvre 4 de moyenne, j'aurais été un Dieu du stade !

Ah là là, regrets, regrets...

Par contre...
Mac ?
Pas compris cette partie là de ta phrase, désolé.


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bonjour à vous tous,
> 
> 
> Suite à ce fil, et aux nombreux coup de boule reçus avec plaisirs, je prends l'initiative de créer ce fil.
> ...





PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais.
> 
> Si j'avais connu MacG plus tôt, je n'aurais peut-être pas été si nul en chimie à l'école, j'aurais pu briller en cours de philo au lieu d'y jouer à la bataille navale et plutôt que d'y cracher mes poumons pour un pauvre 4 de moyenne, j'aurais été un Dieu du stade !
> 
> ...



Boooof

Si on ne peut plus faire des fils récréatifs au bar avec des photos des chaises de Joseph Kosuth où on ne peut pas s'assoir en regardant les dieux du stade qui passent

Au fait si, il y en a une sur laquelle on peut s'assoir et faire plein de batailles navales, voire jouer aux échecs avec Marcel

Sans déconner, je l'ai fait un jour à Cadaquès

J'ai perdu

Il est trop fort, Marcel

Quand je lui ai dit, en milieu de partie, que j'avais une sérieuse envie de pisser, il m'a répondu : pas possible, il n'y en a plus


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Boooof
> 
> Si on ne peut plus faire des fils récréatifs au bar avec des photos des chaises de Joseph Kosuth où on ne peut pas s'assoir en regardant les dieux du stade qui passent
> 
> ...


 
il reste celui de pinoncelli...


----------



## fredintosh (20 Février 2008)

Le titre de ce fil m'a beaucoup accroché, mais je m'attendais à quelque chose de plus "original". Si c'est juste pour faire un wikipedia bis en plus bordélique, je vois pas trop l'intérêt...
Peut-être aurait-on pu imaginer sur ce thème un traitement différent, plus ludique, ou plus personnel.
Bon, là, comme ça, j'ai pas d'idée géniale , mais rien que choisir une oeuvre par exemple et expliquer pourquoi ce choix et ce qu'on ressent à sa vue, ce serait déjà plus amusant et créatif que de recopier le dictionnaire... non ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

C'est un point de vue qui se tiens, certes, mais justement je voulais éviter de tomber dans l'écueil du "j'aime ce tableau".
Il n'y a rien de péjoratif à ce que je dis, juste que l'approche est différente, je la souhaitée historique et commentée et non pas sentimentale...

Je comprends néanmoins ton point de vue, et si vous préférez cette approche pourquoi pas, si au moins ça peut faire vivre ce fil et permettre un lieu d'expression concernant l'histoire de l'art et des oeuvres 

Saches Fredintosh, que mon texte n'est pas du copier-coller de wikipédia ou d'un autre dictionnaire.


----------



## fredintosh (20 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> C'est un point de vue qui se tiens, certes, mais justement je voulais éviter de tomber dans l'écueil du "j'aime ce tableau".
> Il n'y a rien de péjoratif à ce que je dis, juste que l'approche est différente, je la souhaitée historique et commentée et non pas sentimentale...
> 
> Je comprends néanmoins ton point de vue, et si vous préférez cette approche pourquoi pas, si au moins ça peut faire vivre ce fil et permettre un lieu d'expression concernant l'histoire de l'art et des oeuvres


Je ne dis pas que mon idée est meilleure, au contraire, ça reste assez plan-plan aussi (c'était juste un exemple vite fait), mais il faudrait trouver quelque chose d'un tout petit peu plus "fun" ou interactif, ou un angle un peu différent de ce qu'on peut trouver ailleurs.

Ceci dit, je reconnais que c'est pas évident. :rateau:



antoine59 a dit:


> Saches Fredintosh, que mon texte n'est pas du copier-coller de wikipédia ou d'un autre dictionnaire.


Je te crois volontiers, mais est-ce que cela apporte pour autant quelque chose de supplémentaire par rapport à un dico ou wikipédia ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Je te crois volontiers, mais est-ce que cela apporte pour autant quelque chose de supplémentaire par rapport à un dico ou wikipédia ?



J'avais espérer un minimum, mais faut croire que non
Je pense juste que si tu regardes à Duchamp dans Wikepdia, je pense pas qu'il va t'indiquer un parallèle avec Erwin Wurm par exemple....

Je ne prétends rien, j'insiste sur ce point, c'est juste divers idées que j'aurai voulu partager et discuter.

Si ça n'intéresses personne, pas de problème, je vais pas en ch*** une pendule.
De plus, toutes ces explications gâches déjà ce fil, qui je le conçois aurai pû être plus mûrement refléchi


----------



## loustic (20 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> ... mon texte n'est pas du copier-coller de wikipédia ou d'un autre dictionnaire.





fredintosh a dit:


> ... est-ce que cela apporte pour autant quelque chose de supplémentaire par rapport à un dico ou wikipédia ?


Et cela d'autant plus que l'on fait des efforts désespérés pour aller plus loin que la deuxième ligne.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2008)

[DM]x492ns[/DM]

Que penses-tu de ceci ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> J'avais espérer un minimum, mais faut croire que non
> Je pense juste que si tu regardes à Duchamp dans Wikepdia, je pense pas qu'il va t'indiquer un parallèle avec Erwin Wurm par exemple....
> 
> Je ne prétends rien, j'insiste sur ce point, c'est juste divers idées que j'aurai voulu partager et discuter.
> ...


Une autre tentative...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

J'avais vu ce fil 

Mais comme j'ai expliqué plus haut, l'approche est complètement différente. C'est une suite de tableau en fonction du " J'aime-j'aime pas "

Je comprends tout à fait ce genre de fil, mais celui que j'ai crée était historique donc ch***t pour la plupart qui le lise, ce que je comprends aussi

ps: Pour tibomonG4, c'est une ligue d'impro et de théâtre qui a réalisé cette "performance", somme toute bluffante, mais loin d'être un cas isolé...


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Février 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Le titre de ce fil m'a beaucoup accroché, mais je m'attendais à quelque chose de plus "original". Si c'est juste pour faire un wikipedia bis en plus bordélique, je vois pas trop l'intérêt...
> Peut-être aurait-on pu imaginer sur ce thème un traitement différent, plus ludique, ou plus personnel.
> Bon, là, comme ça, j'ai pas d'idée géniale , mais rien que choisir une oeuvre par exemple et expliquer pourquoi ce choix et ce qu'on ressent à sa vue, ce serait déjà plus amusant et créatif que de recopier le dictionnaire... non ?





antoine59 a dit:


> C'est un point de vue qui se tiens, certes, mais justement je voulais éviter de tomber dans l'écueil du "j'aime ce tableau".
> Il n'y a rien de péjoratif à ce que je dis, juste que l'approche est différente, je la souhaitée historique et commentée et non pas sentimentale...
> 
> Je comprends néanmoins ton point de vue, et si vous préférez cette approche pourquoi pas, si au moins ça peut faire vivre ce fil et permettre un lieu d'expression concernant l'histoire de l'art et des oeuvres
> ...



Ah ! L'écueil du "j'aime ce tableau". Mais qui est le "je" dans cette histoire. Kant disait que le jugement de goût est universel (ou l'est en droit, si ce n'est en fait)

Pourquoi alors ne pas essayer de dire ce que tel tableau, tel courant de l'histoire de l'art, tel peintre vous semble exprimer sur le monde, sur les rapports que nous avons avec lui., etc. 

A propos, par exemple, du traitement de l'objet chez Duchamp et sa"postérité", il y aurait beaucoup à dire sur le statut contemporain de l'objet, sur ce que ce traitement a induit quant à notre regard sur les choses.  Ce qui ne reviendrait pas nécessairement à des flux d'analyses abstraites, voire abstruses, mais pourrait donner lieu à des considérations concrètes

Le Ready-made decontextualise l'objet, l'inscrit dans un nouvau territoire, un nouveau domaine de sens. Le jour où je l'ai "compris", c'est une nouvelle vue sur l'espace des choses  qui m'a été offerte  

Pour finir, une petite citation : "l'art ne reproduit pas le visible ; il rend visible" (Paul Klee). Voilà ce que je veux dire : qu'est ce que l'art rend visible pour nous ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Au fait si, il y en a une sur laquelle on peut s'assoir et faire plein de batailles navales, voire jouer aux échecs avec Marcel
> 
> Sans déconner, je l'ai fait un jour à Cadaquès
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

puisque c'est un fil conceptuel, je vais poster une oeuvre par jour pendant 7 jours.
je la présente en 3 lignes. je place une photo. un pitch de 3 lignes ou pas.
et c'est tout.


ps: une autre piste de lecture serait de revoir l'histoire de l'art sous le seul prisme de l'art conceptuel (par exemple).

j'ajouterais à _antoine59_, pour l'encourager, que l'on peut prendre à la lettre l'intitulé de son fil. 
et d'une façon ludique, inédite, décalée...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2008)

J'ai été tenté par le titre de ce fil.
Mais dès le premier post, on tombe sur un truc qui sent le copié/collé et c'est dommage.
Je reste pour voir comment ça évolue car j'avoue ne pas être très connaisseur, mais je suis tout de même intéressé...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

un espace: la _galleria l'attico_ à rome.
nous sommes en 1969.

l'homme qui s'avance s'appelle *jannis kounellis*.
il est apparenté à l_'arte povera_.

aux murs de la galerie sont attachés 12 chevaux vivants.

aspect formel: les chevaux sont disposé à intervalles réguliers.
aspect aléatoire: les mouvements désordonnés des chevaux.






il n'y a pas de textes qui expliquent pourquoi des chevaux et pas des canaris, pourquoi le chiffre 12 ... 
si c'est une sculpture vivante ou une installation.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> ps: Pour tibomonG4, c'est une ligue d'impro et de théâtre qui a réalisé cette "performance", somme toute bluffante, mais loin d'être un cas isolé...



La réalité devenant théâtrale et jeu. Pourquoi mets-tu performance entre guillemets ? Est-ce parce que tu associes ce mot uniquement à une période donnée ou parce que tu estimes que ceci n'en est pas ?

@ LHO :


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> un espace: la _galleria l'attico_ à rome.
> nous sommes en 1969.
> 
> l'homme qui s'avance s'appelle *jannis kounellis*.
> ...



Alors étrangement, autant dans une écurie, j'adore, autant dans une galerie, là, je ne comprends pas le truc. Pour moi ça n'a rien d'artistique... Pas plus que le mec qui met sa merde sous vide...
Il  y a des trucs dans le contemporain qui m'échappent.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Il y a des trucs dans le contemporain qui m'échappent.


Nan, mais relax - tu sais, le cheval là, il est attaché, pas de risque qu'il t'échappe.


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2008)

J'aime bien le post #34. Au moins il y a quelque chose qui m'intéresse.

Parce que l'art conceptuel, je ne vois que très rarement l'intérêt de gloser à son sujet.
Étant un garçon assez primitif, je me contente de trier rapidement en j'aime/j'aime pas. D'autant plus facilement que, en art en général, et en art conceptuel en particulier, tout et son contraire peut être asséné comme une vérité absolue.

Bref : le plus souvent, les gens qui parlent d'art se touchent, quoi.

Allez, une chtite photo prise (en dépit des admonestations de la gardienne de la Tate Modern, un peu bourrue) avec mon iPhone. Ça me paraît méchamment conceptuel, et j'aime bien. D'ailleurs, la Tate Modern m'a bien plu, dans son organisation, avec les ponts entre l'art moderne et les machins plus proches de nous (contemporains ou presque, disons). Et donc quelques oeuvres de Sol Lewitt qui m'ont bien plu.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2008)

Voila.
Là il y a une recherche graphique. Enfin, quelque chose qui fait que pour moi c'est de l'art.
Alors peut-être que je me trompe sur le sens du mot "art".
Mais souvent, devant les oeuvres d'un soi-disant artiste, je repense à cette phrase: "faire le con en espérant que ça va intéresser celui qui regarde, ça va quand on est déjà connu..."


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

Merci à tous ceux qui tentent de faire vivre ce fil.

Je sais que cette approche historique (désolé si je vous gonfle avec ça, j'y peut rien, c'est ma formation  ) peut être chiante. L'approche de LHO (je viens de griller, OQ, toujours ce Marcel... ) est somme toute forte intéressante  

****

Pour info, l'expo de Kounellis abordé par LHO est à mettre en rapport avec celle de Mario Merz. Elle fut réalisée seulement un mois après et ce dans la même galerie l'Attico à Rome. Dans cet grand espace, Merz avait accumulé différents éléments récurant de son vocabulaire tels que l'igloo, le néon, la terre, la paille, une botte.... 

Kounellis dans un de cet entretien à déclarer à propos de son exposition qu'il "était à la recherche d'une instabilité, émotive et sensorielle".

Ces deux expositions sont essentielles car elles continuent en quelque sorte une problématique concernant la représentation des oeuvres lors d"une exposition abordé dès les constructivistes russes.

Pour faire court, il ne s'agit plus d'un art de représentation des oeuvres mais de présentation. l'exposition est en elle-même l'oeuvre, dans laquelle le spectateur s'immerge complétement. L'envie que le spectateur soit intégré à l'oeuvre, n'étais-ce pas déjà le but des artistes de la Renaissance italienne en créant la perspective?

À cela, s'ajoute selon moi, la problématique de l'artiste et de l'institution. L'oeuvre de Kounellis et de Mario Merz renvoient sans nul doute à l'exposition de Joseph Beuys dans une étable en 1953. Par ce biais Beuys souhaitait s'écarter de l'institution afin de critiquer la frilosité de ces lieux conventionnels. Et là, par ces 2 expo, le monde extérieur et notamment de la campagne se retrouve dans ce lieu, non pas dans un musée certes, mais dans un lieu légitiment ce qui est représenté.

*****

Bon voilà, ce que j'avais à dire


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

il y a un déplacement de sens comme dans le geste inaugural de _duchamp _(je met un urinoir dans un musée, je le signe et cet objet devient une oeuvre d'art). 
ici, _kounellis_ fait entrer la *réalité* dans une galerie. la question est de remettre en cause le fonctionnement même du mode de présentation (les historiens de l'art appellent cela la _monstration_); donc la galerie (qui défend) et le musée (qui sacralise).


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

Il faut savoir que la galerie l'Attico à Rome était détenue en partie par le conservateur du Museum of Modern Art de New York de l'époque, qui s'est dépêché à acheter différents éléments de Mario Merz.

Pour précision, le terme de monstration, n'est pas accepté par tous les historiens de l'art. (je le fais court, car ça risque d'être encore très chi***t)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

A supposer, alors, qu'un cheval soit plus la réalité qu'une oeuvre d'art au sens classique du terme.

Un cheval - à la limite.

Mais l'idée du cheval - ce que l'homme perçoit du cheval çà travers le prisme somme toute assez limité de ses perceptions ?

L'idée du cheval à travers un tableau - avec en plus de la perception étriquée de la réalité du cheval, tout ce que la main de l'auteur a pu rajouter d'appel à rajouter du sens à ce cheval dans l'imbroglio de souvenirs et d'expérience qui sert de cervelle à celui qui regarde.

Voir un vrai cheval ou un tableau représentant un cheval - où est la réalité ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> A supposer, alors, qu'un cheval soit plus la réalité qu'une oeuvre d'art au sens classique du terme.
> 
> Un cheval - à la limite.
> 
> ...



La réalité c'est le cheval. L'art c'est le tableau. Après ça, la réalité du tableau, c'est la toile, le cadre et la peinture utilisée. Le reste c'est une vision qui fait justement l'art.


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> A supposer, alors, qu'un cheval soit plus la réalité qu'une oeuvre d'art au sens classique du terme.
> 
> Un cheval - à la limite.
> 
> ...



C'est peut-être bien cette question qui est au coeur de l'art depuis Duchamp. Platon nous a appris à nous méfier des sortilèges de la peinture. Tandis que l'artisan fabrique le lit le regard tourné vers la forme intelligible du lit, l'artiste imité le lit fabriqué par l'artisan en en modifiant les contours pour plaire, séduire la foule. La peinture est une imitation au carré, un réel à peine réel, celui des eikasia, des ombres portées sur les choses, des reflet sur l'eau. La réalité est du côté du vrai cheval

Mais la méfiance à laquelle invite Platon indique qu'il avait tout compris de l'art. L'art est dangereux. Il nous détourne de la vérité et de la réalité. Il y a dans l'art une puissance de dissolution des catégories qui nous permettent de distinguer le vrai du faux. Or, avec le ready-made, Platon est justifié. C'est ce que fait voir l'hyperréalisme des années 60 qui explore à sa manière la signification du Ready-made. Les objets hyperréalistes ne sont plus des icones de la consommation, comme chez Warhol, mais des objets ordinaires (caravanes, voitures crashées, etc.) peints tel que la photo les représente. Il est d'ailleurs important que l'objet soit peint d'après la photo. Ce n'est sous plus notre regard "subjectif" que se donne l'objet, mais sous celui, objectif, de l'objectif. Dès lors, c'est ce monde des objets de la banalité quotidienne, c'est la totalité du réel qui bascule dans l'espace esthétique, tandis que la peinture perd son aspect séparé.  Et, en fin de compte,   c'est la peinture qui instruit ou informe notre regard. 

Il n'y a pas ici une inversion du rapport du modèle (le vrai, le réel) et de l'image, de la copie (l'objet peint). Il y a ce que redoutait Platon : la disparition d'un monde interprété en termes de modèle et de copie.

Ici, chez Richard Estes, le jeu de reflet ou la mise en scène de l'annulation de la différence du réel et de son modèle







(sacré Platon quand même)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

Le cheval est réel, d'accord.

Mais le réel ne nous est accessible que partiellement - quand je vois un cheval, je ne vois pas toute la réalité de ce cheval, je n'en vois qu'une image (et encore, dans le spectre perceptible par un oeil humain moyen), peut-être une odeur et comme une ombre de tout ce que "cheval" évoque pour moi - quand je vois un cheval, je ne vois qu'une perception de cheval, mais aussi un cow-boy, la Camargue, une BD avec l'histoire d'un âne que j'avais eu en CM2 parce que j'étais premier de la classe, etc. etc.

Si je tente de ne me référer qu'à la réalité la plus stricte, je ne sais pas ce qu'est un cheval - ou pluôt, j'en ai une impression assez vague.
Et ça ne m'intéresse pas vraiment, ça ne me dit pas grand chose.

Dans le monde hors de mes perceptions, le cheval est plus réel que ce que dit une oeuvre d'art - mais c'est une sorte de méta-monde, de monde au-delà du monde où nous vivons et qui est celui que nous percevons.
Un monde qui, à force d'être réel, n'existe pas.

Dans le monde tel que nous le percevons, le cheval n'est ni plus ni moins réel qu'une oeuvre d'art.

Non ?

Pauvre Platon...


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2008)

Qu'est-ce que je disais ?  

Désolé, mais ce genre de propos ("Il y a dans l'art une puissance de dissolution des catégories qui nous permettent de distinguer le vrai du faux.") me paraît une pure vue de l'esprit. En soi, on ne sera pas étonné de la part d'un philosophe, même barbu ...
Mais vous n'avez pas l'impression d'en faire un peu trop, là ?

J'aimais bien l'idée de se contenter d'une image et d'un petit laïus pas trop pompeux : chacun montrant ce qui le fascine ou l'ennuie. Un peu de subjectivité primaire dans un océan de théories définitives.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Mais vous n'avez pas l'impression d'en faire un peu trop, là ?


Hé hé hé.
C'était pour le plaisir fugace de couper en quatre les cheveux d'une tête chauve.
Désolé.

Et puis, qu'est-ce qui est le plus réel ?
Le sujet d'un fil tel que l'a voulu son auteur ou le sujet tel que chacun l'a vu et se l'est approprié pour mieux le tordre ?

Platon ? Un commentaire ?


----------



## jugnin (21 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Un peu de subjectivité primaire dans un océan de théories définitives.



Moi j'aime pas cette oeuvre, avec les chevaux, là. C'est d'l'art de bourrin.

Pis ça m'file la dalle, en plus.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

Juste un léger hors-sujet

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, je vous conseil l'ouvrage de Germain Bazin intitulé _Histoire de l'Histoire de l'art de Vasari à nos jours_ publié en 1986 

Je trouve que ce fil permet de voir les différents approches de l'histoire de l'art.  

L'iconologie consistant à enquêter sur les sources des images à travers les époques et les savoirs pour cerner l'articulation de la forme au sens.

La phénoménologie incarné par Merleau-Ponty pour qui, il faut se détourner de l'Histoire autant que de l'individu pour saisir l'esprit de la peinture. Mais cette approche peut très vite aboutir, selon moi, à une vision contemplative à l'art, rendant tout discours sur l'oeuvre impossible...

À cela, s'ajoute bien d'autres théories de l'art.....


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que je disais ?
> 
> Désolé, mais ce genre de propos ("Il y a dans l'art une puissance de dissolution des catégories qui nous permettent de distinguer le vrai du faux.") me paraît une pure vue de l'esprit. En soi, on ne sera pas étonné de la part d'un philosophe, même barbu ...
> Mais vous n'avez pas l'impression d'en faire un peu trop, là ?
> ...



Je sais, je sais : less is more, etc. Mais que veux-tu, les philosophes (même les pas barbus), ça peut pas s'empêcher de faire des phrases.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

faire entrer la réalité vivante d'un cheval dans un lieu d'exposition, c'est opérer un déplacement et dire au cheval: 
tu es un tableau (vivant, encombrant, éphémère...).
le cheval n'est pas d'accord. car il ne peut pas dire qu'il est une représentation de lui-même.
le cheval ne sera donc jamais le tableau. car, le cheval est la réalité.

c'est le déplacement opéré (par l'artiste, peut-être en hommage à *piero della francesca* ou *géricault* ...) qui fait que le cheval devient un sujet de représentation...

et de conversation...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Moi j'aime pas cette oeuvre, avec les chevaux, là. C'est d'l'art de bourrin.
> 
> Pis ça m'file la dalle, en plus.


 
ah non! pas manger de cheval...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> À cela, s'ajoute bien d'autres théories de l'art.....



C'est possible d'avoir la liste exhaustive ? Vu comme c'est parti, ce ne serait pas pire.


----------



## jugnin (21 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ah non! pas manger de cheval...



Y'en a bien qui bouffent du Poulain au petit déjeuner, et personne ne s'en offusque...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est possible d'avoir la liste exhaustive ? Vu comme c'est parti, ce ne serait pas pire.



Tu es vraiment sur de toi?  
(Pour l'histoire de la parenthèse, c'était en réalité le contraire. Je souhaiter insister sur ce terme que l'on utilise à mon goût maladroitement dans l'histoire de l'art et un peu trop à tout va... )

*****

Sinon, l'histoire de la représentation du cheval dans l'histoire de l'art est essentiel et ce à plusieurs points de vues. Le cheval a toujours été un objet de fascination et de pouvoir, comme le prouvent toutes ces sculptures publiques du XVe au XVIII. 
Ce qui est intéressant de remarquer est que la représentation du cheval fut conditionnée pendant 5 siècles par une approche fausse de son anatomie. Et ce n'est qu'avec les photographies de Muybridge en 1878 que l'on va comprendre le galop du cheval. La répercution de cette avancée va être énorme dans la peinture notamment de bataille à la fin du XIXe siècle.
En sommes, il est loin d'être étonnant de retrouver des chevaux dans l'art contemporain (raccourci un poil bref.... )


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


>


En dépit de la piètre qualité de la reproduction, voici une oeuvre qui me plaît.

PS : j'ai oublié de mettre un peu en situation mon p'tit Sol Lewitt de tout à l'heure : une petite pièce (genre un carré de 4 mètres de côté, avec deux ouvertures pour en vis-à-vis [pas de porte]), entièrement peinte en noir avec de fines rayures blanches allant du sol au plafond, à moins que ce ne soit l'inverse  Sur chaque mur une simple figure gérométrique : carré, trapèze, cercle, losange, dont la surface est noire et rayée de blanc, les rayures étant orientées différemment de celles du mur. C'est simple, efficace, notamment pour les esprits géométriques (au sens pascalien) comme le mien. On pourrait peut-être trouver des affinités avec François Morellet.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Sinon, l'histoire de la représentation du cheval dans l'histoire de l'art est essentiel et ce à plusieurs points de vues. Le cheval a toujours été un objet de fascination et de pouvoir, comme le prouvent toutes ces sculptures publiques du XVe au XVIII.
> Ce qui est intéressant de remarquer est que la représentation du cheval fut conditionnée pendant 5 siècles par une approche fausse de son anatomie. Et ce n'est qu'avec les photographies de Muybridge en 1878 que l'on va comprendre le galop du cheval. La répercution de cette avancée va être énorme dans la peinture notamment de bataille à la fin du XIXe siècle.
> En sommes, il est loin d'être étonnant de retrouver des chevaux dans l'art contemporain (raccourci un poil bref.... )


 
il y a aussi le _derby d'epsom_ de géricault, où le peintre-cavalier réussit à saisir le galop d'un cheval à l'oeil nu (et peut être avec sa mémoire)...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> En dépit de la piètre qualité de la reproduction, voici une oeuvre qui me plaît.
> 
> PS : j'ai oublié de mettre un peu en situation mon p'tit Sol Lewitt de tout à l'heure : une petite pièce (genre un carré de 4 mètres de côté, avec deux ouvertures pour en vis-à-vis [pas de porte]), entièrement peinte en noir avec de fines rayures blanches allant du sol au plafond, à moins que ce ne soit l'inverse  Sur chaque mur une simple figure gérométrique : carré, trapèze, cercle, losange, dont la surface est noire et rayée de blanc, les rayures étant orientées différemment de celles du mur. C'est simple, efficace, notamment pour les esprits géométriques (au sens pascalien) comme le mien. On pourrait peut-être trouver des affinités avec François Morellet.


 
ou un *pierres soulages*...


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2008)

Pourquoi pas Soulages, en effet. En voilà un dont j'accrocherais bien une toile chez moi (une petite, évidemment )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il y a aussi le _derby d'epsom_ de géricault, où le peintre-cavalier réussit à saisir le galop d'un cheval à l'oeil nu (et peut être avec sa mémoire)...



Mais justement le cheval n'a jamais cette position lors du galop. Certes, Géricault a compris et il n'était pas le seul, que les 4 pattes du cheval ne touchaient pas le sol pendant un très bref instant, mais pas de cette manière.

J'ai mis deux photo de Muybridge. Le seul moment où les quatre pattes sont en l'air, est lorsqu'elles semblent se croiser sous le corps massif du cheval


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Mais justement le cheval n'a jamais cette position lors du galop. Certes, Géricault a compris et il n'était pas le seul, que les 4 pattes du cheval ne touchaient pas le sol pendant un très bref instant, mais pas de cette manière.
> 
> J'ai mis deux photo de Muybridge. Le seul moment où les quatre pattes sont en l'air, est lorsqu'elles semblent se croiser sous le corps massif du cheval


 
en fait, il avait besoin d'une diagonale milieu-tiers bas pour créer une dynamique droite-gauche et accentuer l'idée de mouvement ou de vitesse.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> en fait, il avait besoin d'une diagonale milieu-tiers bas pour créer une dynamique droite-gauche et accentuer l'idée de mouvement ou de vitesse.



Entièrement d'accord avec toi 
Je trouvais intéressant de montrer à travers l'exemple du cheval qui avait l'air de plaire D ) que sa représentation a pu évoluer et ce par le biais d'une innovation technique, la photographie, qui je le rappelle avait un but scientifique et d'archivage (Voir le discours d'Arago à l'académie des science pour la présentation du procédé de Daguerre)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> rendant tout discours sur l'oeuvre impossible...



Il faut juste avoir vieilli pour s'en apercevoir, après avoir soi-même beaucoup lu et entendu de ces discours, et beaucoup discouru. 

Le seul discours possible sur l'oeuvre est le monologue. Et finalement, ce n'est pas un discours.

Les "discoureurs professionnels" me rétorqueront sans doute que non. Evidemment puisque c'est leur gagne-pain.
Les discoureurs amateurs trouveront bien de quoi me "démontrer" que je me trompe,  se chamailler entre eux jusqu'à plus soif : çà ne me concerne plus.​


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2008)

Je souscris pleinement.


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> ... Evidemment puisque c'est leur gagne-pain.​


Les individus qui ont envie de pisser et besoin d'un gagne-pain sont capables d'imaginer un urinoir. D'autres, en mettant en oeuvre leur intelligence et leur savoir-faire sont capables de réaliser l'urinoir en porcelaine, c'est leur gagne-pain. Je les admire avec le plus grand respect car je ne parviendrais à réaliser la même chose qu'après un très long apprentissage, et encore...

Ce que l'on nomme _art_ aujourd'hui est devenu une monstrueuse affaire de fric complétement montée par les galiéristes, organisateurs d'expositions, collectionneurs richissimes, spéculateurs... Bien sûr avec l'aide de conservateurs de musées, enseignants, journalistes, etc. sans oublier les _discoureurs_ (universitaires de préférence). C'est à vomir.

Antoine59 ton fil est intéressant malgré le respect du lecteur parfois limité par une orthographe chaotique.


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2008)

On parle d'Histoire de l'Art, c'est ça ?

Alors, y aurait-il une bonne âme, historienne de préférence, pour nous expliquer _en quoi_ l'art contemporain serait davantage perverti que celui des époques précedentes.
En dehors de l'ampleur des phénomènes, propre à notre époque [capacité de diffusion tant par le volume que par la variété des canaux par exemple], je ne vois pas en quoi l'art aurait précédemment échappé tant à l'argent qu'au pouvoir et à la manipulation ...
Disons qu'il est de bon ton d'être effrayé par le consumérisme généralisé, pourquoi pas. Mais de là à imaginer que l'art _d'avant_ n'était pas "corrompu" par le pouvoir du Prince, d'une quelconque Église ou du simple sac de ducats, je pense qu'il y a un pas à franchir. Un pas conséquent.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2008)

Pour ma part, je ne fais pas de distinction d'argent ou pas. Bien évidemment, l'art était payé par des mécènes, des princes, des rois ou des bourgeois à la Renaissance et même bien après.
Je fais la différence entre l'art et ce que n'importe quel tordu actuel va considérer comme de l'art.
Pour en revenir à ce mec qui a attaché des chevaux. En quoi est-ce plus de l'art que n'importe quelle écurie? Simplement parce qu'un mec a un discours à la con pour expliquer ce que des chevaux qui n'ont rien à faire là y font?
Pour moi, la représentation de ces chevaux (en photo, en tableau etc...), là il y a art.
Mais poser des chevaux dans une pièce, non.
Il y a écurie.

Un type comme Goldsworthy fait de l'art. Il a une démarche de création. Un mec qui amène des chevaux, c'est au mieux un palefrenier, au pire un boucher, mais pas un artiste


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> On parle d'Histoire de l'Art, c'est ça ?



Je ne suis plus vraiment sûr. On parle surtout de soi. Comme - presque - toujours (particulièrement en ce "lieu").


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour en revenir à ce mec qui a attaché des chevaux. En quoi est-ce plus de l'art que n'importe quelle écurie? Simplement parce qu'un mec a un discours à la con pour expliquer ce que des chevaux qui n'ont rien à faire là y font?



On peut se demander aussi si les sculptures de Goldsworthy ont quelque chose à faire là  Les deux oeuvres ne seraient donc pas si opposables que cela.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

loustic a dit:


> Antoine59 ton fil est intéressant malgré le respect du lecteur parfois limité par une orthographe chaotique.



Je suis désolé, j'ai un problème qui va vous sembler idiot, mais je ne vois pas les fautes sur l'écran:rose:  Pour la rédaction de texte plus conséquent, je suis obligé de passer par l'écris puis après le recopier....




loustic a dit:


> Ce que l'on nomme _art_ aujourd'hui est devenu une monstrueuse affaire de fric complétement montée par les galiéristes, organisateurs d'expositions, collectionneurs richissimes, spéculateurs... Bien sûr avec l'aide de conservateurs de musées, enseignants, journalistes, etc. sans oublier les _discoureurs_ (universitaires de préférence). C'est à vomir.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Cette remarque peut-être, toutes proportions gardées, également applicable à l'art de la Renaissance italienne ou encore à l'art français au cours du XVIIIe siècle. La création artistique implique un marché et toute une sphère où gravitent artistes, enseignants, conservateurs mais aussi hommes politiques.
> ...


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> J
> Mais tout n'est pas affaire de fric dans l'art contemporain bien qu'il soit présent, au point de devenir un sujet à part entière (voir une toile de Basquiat où le sujet représentée est le prix de l'oeuvre).


Tu confonds pas avec Frédéric Beigbeder ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Tu confonds pas avec Frédéric Beigbeder ?



Heu s'il te plaît, faut pas tout mélanger  :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Février 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

Pour changer complètement de période et de support (soyons éclectique), je souhaiterais parler des vitraux de la chapelle Saint-Vincent de la cathédrale de Beauvais. (Désolé pour la qualité des illustrations, mais prendre des vitraux en photos nest vraiment pas évident:rose: )

Bref description de la chapelle: Trois baies de même dimensions chacune décomposée en deux lancettes à sommet non redentées surmontées dun large et festonné oculus à huit lobes (un peu de vocabulaire, ça fait jamais de mal )

Le vitraux me semblant le plus important se situe dans la lancette gauche de la baie ouest. Il sagit du martyre de saint Vincent, allongé, brûlé par des flammes alors quun groupe de 5 bourreaux le martyrisent (lun le pique avec un bâton à trois boules, tandis quun autre lui jette du sel sur ces entailles). 

Pourquoi mon choix sest porté sur ce vitrail? Et quelles sont les constituant principaux de ce vitraux?

- Larchitecture est fortement présente (plus d1/3 de la scène figurée) attestant une recherche de réalisme afin dintégrer des événements religieux à un contexte familier et contemporain aux spectateurs et ce afin de faciliter laccès à la foi.

la gamme chromatique y est extrêmement riche. Le bleu reste dominant, mais lapplication de couleurs plus chaudes telles que le rouge u le vert permet de structurer lespace et une bonne circulation du regard.

laspect dramatique de la scène. Ces scènes de martyrs sont représentatives de la tendance à la dramatisation, à la théâtralité et à cette recherche dune expressivité exacerbée proche de la véhémence. Les visages des bourreaux sont caricaturaux à lextrême, leurs traits sont grossiers comme celui du milieu aux dents déchaussées.

Bon voilà, bref topo sur un des vitraux les plus intéressant selon moi au Nord de Paris datant de 1290-1295 (ce nest quun avis....)

Mais cet exemple peut être un point de départ à diverses réflexions pouvant se rapprocher à celles déjà abordé dans ce fil, à savoir la nature même de lart... Nous voyons ce vitraux avec le regard dun homme du XXe siècle faussant ainsi linterprétation. À cette époque, le maître-verrier est considéré comme un simple artisan au même titre quun cordonnier, lartiste nayant pas encore accéder à son statut de libérale que sefforceront à conquérir les artistes de la Renaissance italienne. Nous y voyons nous de lart à part entière. 
Mais ce débat est encore présent, et loin dêtre définitif, celui opposant lart à lartisanat. 


Bon, javoue, cest extrêmement raccourci mais bon, à vous de réagir... 


ps: Sur la 3ème images, je voulais mattarder sur ce drôle de bourreaux avec un tunique bicolore non sans rappeler les bouffons (Martyre de saint André, celui sur la croix) On retrouve cette même tunique dans de nombreux autres vitraux mais aussi dans des manuscrits....(Suite au prochain épisode sil y en a un....


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On peut se demander aussi si les sculptures de Goldsworthy ont quelque chose à faire là  Les deux oeuvres ne seraient donc pas si opposables que cela.



La grosse différence, c'est la démarche. Amener des chevaux dans une salle n'a rien à voir avec la démarche de création de Goldsworthy qui, même si les oeuvres se ressemblent parfois, créé quelque chose. Il y a une rechrche sur la forme, sur l'esthétique et sur son intégration dans la nature.
Le mec ne créé ni le cheval, ni le fait de les amener dans cette pièce. PAs plus qu'un mec qui bosse dans une écurie.

Je reprends le mec qui met sa merde sous vide. C'est pas de l'art non plus. Même si certains s'extasient dessus comme une maman sur le popo de son rejeton.

Il faut arrêter de confondre art et foutage de gueule. et malheureusement maintenant, il y a plus de foutage de gueule qu'autre chose.

On me disait il n'y a pas très longtemps à un vernissage: "pour être artiste maintenant, il ne faut pas avoir du talent ou des idées. Il faut un bon attaché de presse". L'autre naze qui expose ses toiles même pas peintes a profité de cette histoire où la nana a embrassé la toile pour se faire connaître du grand public. Va savoir si ce n'était pas un coup monté.
Et quel talent ce type a-t-il de plus que le mec qui fait les rayons chez Graphigro?

Aucun. Si ce n'est celui de savoir prendre les gens pour des cons.


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2008)

À propos de m*rde : un post limite hors-sujet.
Il y a quelques années, un(e) artiste (?) a créé et montré une machine reproduisant le cycle digestif humain : on lui donne des aliments et elle produit de la m*rde.
Je ne sais pas si c'est de l'art (la question reste ouverte ) mais je trouve l'idée intrigante.
En général, en imaginant une machine, on cherche à en concevoir une qui reproduise ou dépasse nos capacités intellectuelles ou, plus pragmatique, qui soit capable de remplacer l'homme dans son travail (quitte à développer de l'intelligence par la suite).
Là, finalement, on a une machine négative : produire des excréments ce n'est pas _a priori_ très glorieux. J'aime bien cette tentative de reproduction mécaniste (et chimique) de l'homme, qui le remet à sa place.

Malheureusement, je ne me souviens plus ni qui l'a faite, ni où elle a été présentée. Une idée, braves gens ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

pour répondre à certaines réactions, je dirais qu'un artiste fait des propositions (je ne me demande pas si c'est de l'art ou pas, beau ou laid; il y a des gens dont c'est le métier de ranger et de classer).
simplement, certaines propositions peuvent changer ma façon de voir le monde
ou de penser.



après l'intermède musical:
la suite avec oeuvre_02.

j'en rappelle le principe: un jour, une oeuvre pendant 7 jours.
deuxième jour.

avec oeuvre_01, kounellis ouvrait d'une façon un peu radicale ce fil sur l'histoire de l'art (en continuité d'une discussion qui abordait l'art conceptuel).

oeuvre_02 installe un format hybride. deux oeuvres en miroir qui se répondent.
ici, deux versions d'un même tableau.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La grosse différence, c'est la démarche. Amener des chevaux dans une salle n'a rien à voir avec la démarche de création de Goldsworthy qui, même si les oeuvres se ressemblent parfois, créé quelque chose. Il y a une rechrche sur la forme, sur l'esthétique et sur son intégration dans la nature.
> Le mec ne créé ni le cheval, ni le fait de les amener dans *cette pièce*.



Cette pièce n'est justement pas n'importe quelle pièce et c'est ce qui fait la différence. Kounellis a amené ces chevaux dans cette pièce pour déplacer les lieux de l'art. Parce ce qu'il y a eu des gens comme Duchamp ou Kounellis, parce qu'il y a eu le Salon des refusés, il y a eu déplacement des lieux de l'art, sortie du carcan des lieux institutionnels, évolution de la mentalité de ceux qui regardent : toi, moi... La démarche a donc à voir. Que tout cela soit perverti par le fric est une autre histoire. Par exemple, La Joconde n'est qu'un tableau. Ce tableau souffre d'ailleurs vu que les institutions ne sont pas fichues de trouver le moyen d'éviter qu'il craquelle. Elle craquelle parce qu'elle n'est pas pérenne. Elle n'a pas été conçue pour l'être parce que l'art est remise en question, jeu et parfois de façon éphémère beauté. Beauté qui réside surtout dans l'oeil de celui qui le regarde. L'art n'est pas pérenne et le comique de la chose et qu'il faille encore la souffrance d'un tableau aussi cher pour rappeler aux milieux concernés qu'un artiste travaille avant tout pour lui-même et avec son temps. Il travaille pour la jouissance que cela lui procure et pour son temps voire contre lui-même et contre son temps. Les milieux renseignés, eux, font de l'argent avec, en donnent à l'artiste. L'art depuis un certain temps déjà, se rit des institutions et s'amuse avec elles. Goldsworthy travaille en pleine nature, les galeries ne peuvent vendre que les photos de son travail éphémère. Les chevaux de Kounellis sont depuis longtemps morts en enterrés, il ne reste que des photos. Le paradoxe est que le travail des personnes, que d'aucuns nomment artistes, se vend actuellement grâces aux institutions au sens large du terme, l'argent permet à ces artistes d'être vu. C'est le serpent qui se mord la queue. L'art crache sur ce qui le fait vivre et compose avec. Une sorte de relation amour/haine. Ce n'est pas l'artiste qui prend celui qui regarde pour un con, mais le marchand qui en imposant ses goûts, impose son regard même si tu as le sentiment qu'il te prend pour un con. Un peu comme on impose la Starac à la TV. Libre à toi de regarder Arte me dirais-tu sans doute.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Février 2008)

QUOTE=bompi;4586383]À propos de m*rde : un post limite hors-sujet.
Il y a quelques années, un(e) artiste (?) a créé et montré une machine reproduisant le cycle digestif humain : on lui donne des aliments et elle produit de la m*rde.
Je ne sais pas si c'est de l'art (la question reste ouverte ) mais je trouve l'idée intrigante.
En général, en imaginant une machine, on cherche à en concevoir une qui reproduise ou dépasse nos capacités intellectuelles ou, plus pragmatique, qui soit capable de remplacer l'homme dans son travail (quitte à développer de l'intelligence par la suite).
Là, finalement, on a une machine négative : produire des excréments ce n'est pas _a priori_ très glorieux. J'aime bien cette tentative de reproduction mécaniste (et chimique) de l'homme, qui le remet à sa place.

Malheureusement, je ne me souviens plus ni qui l'a faite, ni où elle a été présentée. Une idée, braves gens ?[/QUOTE]
ça n'est pas nouveau. Ca a été fait au 18ème ou au 19ème siècle. Je recherche l'info.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

présentation hybride de deux oeuvres en miroir qui se répondent.
ici, deux versions d'un même tableau:

à lui seul, il condense l'histoire de la peinture de _vélasquez_ à _picasso_ en passant par _grünewald_, _rembrandt_, _van gogh_ et _graham sutherland_...

*francis bacon*

painting 1946.
painting 1971.






painting 1946





painting 1971


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> QUOTE=bompi;4586383]À propos de m*rde : un post limite hors-sujet.
> Il y a quelques années, un(e) artiste (?) a créé et montré une machine reproduisant le cycle digestif humain : on lui donne des aliments et elle produit de la m*rde.
> Je ne sais pas si c'est de l'art (la question reste ouverte ) mais je trouve l'idée intrigante.
> En général, en imaginant une machine, on cherche à en concevoir une qui reproduise ou dépasse nos capacités intellectuelles ou, plus pragmatique, qui soit capable de remplacer l'homme dans son travail (quitte à développer de l'intelligence par la suite).
> ...


 

la machine dont tu parles s'appelle shit machine et l'artiste wim delvoye.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

Ah je souhaitais en parler, merci de me le mettre sur un plateau 

Ce qui est drôle (bon j'avoue c'est pas tordant non plus  ) mais ce que tu parles est le Cloaca de Wim Delvoy et c'est ce que représente mon avatar ( clin d'oeil pour LHO )

Le plus simple est d'aller voir le site par là

Ps: Tu es trop rapide LHO....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La grosse différence, c'est la démarche. Amener des chevaux dans une salle n'a rien à voir avec la démarche de création de Goldsworthy qui, même si les oeuvres se ressemblent parfois, créé quelque chose. Il y a une rechrche sur la orme, sur l'esthétique et sur son intégration dans la nature.


 
il pleut. le type s'allonge sur l'herbe. il reste un temps. puis se lève.
il prend une photo de l'empreinte qu'a laissé son corps.

ce type est un grand marcheur, il s'appelle *andy goldworthy*.

cette proposition traverse tous les champs de l'art contemporain: le body-art, la performance, le land art et la photographie plasticienne.

le geste de kounellis est différent et comme précurseur, mais j'en ai déjà parlé...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> présentation hybride de deux oeuvres en miroir qui se répondent.
> ici, deux versions d'un même tableau:
> 
> à lui seul, il condense l'histoire de la peinture de _vélasquez_ à _picasso_ en passant par _grünewald_, _rembrandt_, _van gogh_ et _graham sutherland_...
> ...



Merci pour ce choix   
Bacon est véritablement un génie selon moi, son oeuvre est d'une telle puissance.
En plus, comme l'indique LHO, avc Bacon il y a de nombreux clin d'oeils à des artistes qu'il appréciait. Dans ces 2 tableaux, l'éléments le plus frappant est le boeuf écorché non sans rappeler Rembrandt ou encore Soutine


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2008)

Une question : le sujet est-il limité aux Arts Plastiques ? Parce qu'aussi bien, on pourrait parler musique (Varèse, Dusapin et Henry seraient mes premières contributions).


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Une question : le sujet est-il limité aux Arts Plastiques ? Parce qu'aussi bien, on pourrait parler musique (Varèse, Dusapin et Henry seraient mes premières contributions).



Je t'avouerais qu'au début le but était comme le titre du fil (un peu présomptueux ) de refaire l'histoire de l'art, donc à priori cette discipline se consacre à l'art plastique...

Mais bon plus on est de fous plus on ris. Il pourrait être intéressant de faire des parallèles qui sont extrêmement nombreux avec la musique...

Si le coeur t'en dis fais-toi plaisirs tout en étant raisonnable


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> En dehors de l'ampleur des phénomènes, propre à notre époque [capacité de diffusion tant par le volume que par la variété des canaux par exemple], je ne vois pas en quoi l'art aurait précédemment échappé tant à l'argent qu'au pouvoir et à la manipulation ...



Certes. La remarque est frappée au coin du bon sens. Mais comme tu le dis toi-même "l'ampleur des phénomènes, propre à notre époque", c'est le système de production capitaliste, et plus particulièrement celui du cycle néo-libéral que nos économies vivent depuis 30 ans. C'est quand même assez différent des époques antérieures. Cela change le statut de l'art pour lequel s'est développé un marché, au sens proprement capitalistique du terme, avec ses professionnels, ses effets spéculatifs, ses bulles, ses krachs, ses cotations etc. Ce marché concerne aussi bien les &#339;uvres anciennes que les &#339;uvres contemporaines.

Pour l'art actuel, dit aussi "contemporain", la question est de savoir "ce qui en restera", c'est-à-dire les &#339;uvres qui traverseront les effets de mode, de conjoncture ou encore de spéculation. Alors paradoxalement j'en viens à penser parfois que c'est le tant décrié Musée auquel échoit finalement le rôle de faire entrer des &#339;uvres dans l'Histoire, en les soustrayant aux flux sans cesse changeants du marché. L'Institution comme volonté d'éternité ?

Il doit y avoir des tas de livres intéressants là-dessus. Malheureusement je n'ai plus le temps de les lire.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

sur les vitraux et wim delvoye: la chapelle gothique (maquette).





(scènes pornographiques et radiographie de l'intérieur du corps humain).


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

et dans un registre différent: l'abbatiale de conques par *pierre soulages*.


----------



## Romuald (22 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ça n'est pas nouveau. Ca a été fait au 18ème ou au 19ème siècle. Je recherche l'info.



Je pense que tu fais référence au canard de Vaucanson, donc 18°. Mais le défi était alors technologique et non artistique.

Note : je viens de réaliser que le lien est suisse, et à certains détails je me demande s'il n'a pas été écrit par Mackie  

Sinon, malgré tous vos efforts sur plus de 90 posts, je reste hermétique à l'art conceptuel. J'ai besoin qu'une oeuvre (littéraire, picturale, musicale, architecturale, et j'en passe) me parle. Ce qui n'est qu'exceptionnellement le cas avec l'art conceptuel ou les oeuvres, par exemple, de John Cage. Maintenant libre à qui veut de déclarer que c'est de l'art, ou pas. Nous disposons encore de ce droit la.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Je pense que tu fais référence au canard de Vaucanson, donc 18°. Mais le défi était alors technologique et non artistique.
> 
> Note : je viens de réaliser que le lien esà certains détails je me demande s'il n'a pas é


 
il faut, alors, voir la machine de *delvoye* comme une relecture du canard de *vaucanson*.

_rien ne se perd, rien ne se crée, tout se transforme..._


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Février 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Certes. La remarque est frappée au coin du bon sens. Mais comme tu le dis toi-même "l'ampleur des phénomènes, propre à notre époque", c'est le système de production capitaliste, et plus particulièrement celui du cycle néo-libéral que nos économies vivent depuis 30 ans. C'est quand même assez différent des époques antérieures. Cela change le statut de l'art pour lequel s'est développé un marché, au sens proprement capitalistique du terme, avec ses professionnels, ses effets spéculatifs, ses bulles, ses krachs, ses cotations etc. Ce marché concerne aussi bien les uvres anciennes que les uvres contemporaines.
> 
> Pour l'art actuel, dit aussi "contemporain", la question est de savoir "ce qui en restera", c'est-à-dire les uvres qui traverseront les effets de mode, de conjoncture ou encore de spéculation. Alors paradoxalement j'en viens à penser parfois que c'est le tant décrié Musée auquel échoit finalement le rôle de faire entrer des uvres dans l'Histoire, en les soustrayant aux flux sans cesse changeants du marché. L'Institution comme volonté d'éternité ?
> 
> * Il doit y avoir des tas de livres intéressants là-dessus*. Malheureusement je n'ai plus le temps de les lire.



Des éléments de réponse à tes questions dans _La crise de la culture_ de Hannah Arendt. Ce sont plus les effets du capitalisme que le capitalisme lui-même qui provoque une crise de la culture. Soit le loisir de masse qui est associé au marché de l'art. L'uvre d'art requiert la permanence (c'est la thèse de base de Hannah Arendt : l'uvre d'art est la plus haute forme de l'uvre, pratique qui consiste à installer un monde permanent comme habitat humain). Le loisir est par essence destructeur, puisqu'il est consommation. Il n'y a donc pas de culture de masse. Paradoxe final : on peut à la limite penser une production d'uvres d'art destinée uniquement à la consommation.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Des éléments de réponse à tes questions dans _La crise de la culture_ de Hannah Arendt. Ce sont plus les effets du capitalisme que le capitalisme lui-même qui provoque une crise de la culture. Soit le loisir de masse qui est associé au marché de l'art. L'uvre d'art requiert la permanence (c'est la thèse de base de Hannah Arendt : l'uvre d'art est la plus haute forme de l'uvre, pratique qui consiste à installer un monde permanent comme habitat humain). Le loisir est par essence destructeur, puisqu'il est consommation. Il n'y a donc pas de culture de masse. Paradoxe final : on peut à la limite penser une production d'uvres d'art destinée uniquement à la consommation.


 
*walter benjamin* ne parlait-il pas de _culture de masse_ au sujet du cinéma et de la photographie ?


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> *walter benjamin* ne parlait-il pas de _culture de masse_ au sujet du cinéma et de la photographie ?



Effectivement. Notamment dans _L'oeuvre d'art à l'ère de sa reproductivité technique_. Et tout le problème de W. Benjamin est de savoir ce qu'il advient au sein de cette reproductivité et de la massification qui l'accompagne, reproductivité qui se manifeste dans le cinéma et la photo, de ce qu'il appelle l'_aura_, soit "l'unique apparition d'un lointain" par laquelle se définit l'&#339;uvre d'art


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Effectivement. Notamment dans _L'oeuvre d'art à l'ère de sa reproductivité technique_. Et tout le problème de W. Benjamin est de savoir ce qu'il advient au sein de cette reproductivité et de la massification qui l'accompagne, reproductivité qui se manifeste dans le cinéma et la photo, de ce qu'il appelle l'_aura_, soit "l'unique apparition d'un lointain" par laquelle se définit l'uvre d'art


 

je crois qu'il dit que la photo tue l'_aura_ de l'oeuvre.


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> je crois qu'il dit que la photo tue l'_aura_ de l'oeuvre.



C'est ça. On peut rapprocher les deux notions : l'uvre (H. Arendt) et l'aura (Benjamin). L'une et l'autre sont fondées sur l'idée de distance. L'uvre est, selon H. Arendt, ce qu'il faut préserver en la conservant dans sa distance (c'est, selon elle, le "juste" rapport à l'uvre). La massification, le loisir de masse rend toute chose accessible et détruit ainsi la distance et le lointain qui sont l'essence de l'art.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est ça. On peut rapprocher les deux notions : l'uvre (H. Arendt) et l'aura (Benjamin). L'une et l'autre sont fondées sur l'idée de distance. L'uvre est, selon H. Arendt, ce qu'il faut préserver en la conservant dans sa distance (c'est, selon elle, le "juste" rapport à l'uvre). La massification, le loisir de masse rend toute chose accessible et détruit ainsi la distance et le lointain qui sont l'essence de l'art.


 
je pense que les techniques de reproduction (à l'époque de benjamin) ont fait perdre à l'oeuvre son caractère _unique_. en même temps ces techniques deviennent de nouvelles formes d'art (la gravure, la litho, la photo...).


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> je pense que les techniques de reproduction (à l'époque de benjamin) ont fait perdre à l'oeuvre son caractère _unique_. en même temps ces techniques deviennent de nouvelles formes d'art (la gravure, la litho, la photo...).



La peinture n'y échappe pas. On peut se demander, par exemple, comment Warhol fait uvre _avec_ la reproductivité technique


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Février 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Pour l'art actuel, dit aussi "contemporain", la question est de savoir "ce qui en restera", c'est-à-dire les uvres qui traverseront les effets de mode, de conjoncture ou encore de spéculation. Alors paradoxalement j'en viens à penser parfois que c'est le tant décrié Musée auquel échoit finalement le rôle de faire entrer des uvres dans l'Histoire, en les soustrayant aux flux sans cesse changeants du marché. L'Institution comme volonté d'éternité ?



J'y ajouterai le livre.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> La peinture n'y échappe pas. On peut se demander, par exemple, comment Warhol fait uvre _avec_ la reproductivité technique



Quand tu sais qu'il y a plus du double d'oeuvres de Warhol sur le marché que d'oeuvres qu'il a fait...


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2008)

En plus, Warhol ... (lui, je peux dire que je n'en pense pas du bien )

Superbe, la photo de Conques  Excellent souvenir : j'ai fait un petit détour de quelques centaines de kilomètres pour l'aller voir. Soulages, je n'y peux rien, ça entre en résonance avec mes structures mentales [je dirais : à l'insu de mon plein gré ]. Pareil avec Kandinsky.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> En plus, Warhol ... (lui, je peux dire que je n'en pense pas du bien )
> 
> Superbe, la photo de Conques  Excellent souvenir : j'ai fait un petit détour de quelques centaines de kilomètres pour l'aller voir. Soulages, je n'y peux rien, ça entre en résonance avec mes structures mentales [je dirais : à l'insu de mon plein gré ]. Pareil avec Kandinsky.


 

à propos de kandinsky, quand il enseignait au bauhaus, il pensait l'église comme une forme d'oeuvre d'art total, car elle réunissait presque tous les champs de l'art: l'architecture, la statuaire, la peinture, l'ornementation, la musique, le chant, l'écriture...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> La peinture n'y échappe pas. On peut se demander, par exemple, comment Warhol fait uvre _avec_ la reproductivité technique


 

il fait pas...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il fait pas...



Do it yourself !


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il fait pas...



Mouais. Enfin, c'est ce qu'il disait...


----------



## Ordha (22 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> En plus, Warhol ... (lui, je peux dire que je n'en pense pas du bien )
> 
> Superbe, la photo de Conques  Excellent souvenir : j'ai fait un petit détour de quelques centaines de kilomètres pour l'aller voir. Soulages, je n'y peux rien, ça entre en résonance avec mes structures mentales [je dirais : à l'insu de mon plein gré ]. Pareil avec Kandinsky.



Le Musée Fabre de Montpellier a deux très belles salles consacrées à Soulages. La muséographie (mot ronflant pour dire "accrochage") est particulièrement réussie. Ca vaut bien quelques centaines de kilomètres de détour ça!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Mouais. Enfin, c'est ce qu'il disait...


 
il faisait faire.
comme rubens et son atelier...

wahrol avait sa 
factory...


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il faisait faire.
> comme rubens et son atelier...
> 
> wahrol avait sa
> factory...



Oui. D'ailleurs, il y avait Valérie Solanas qui y venait de temps en temps


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Oui. D'ailleurs, il y avait Valérie Solanas qui y venait de temps en temps


 
une dingue de l'écume.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2008)

comme nous parlions, hier, de relecture à propose de _wim delvoye_ et _vaucanson_, 
ce sera le thème de oeuvre_03.

même dispositif de deux oeuvres mises en regard.

*édouard manet*.
_le bar aux folies bergères_. 1882. huile sur toile.

*jeff wall*.
_picture women_. 1979. photo et caisson lumineux.













jeu de miroirs et de regards.

regard indifférent et ennuyé de la serveuse.
celui frontal et direct de la jeune femme qui nous regarde (ou fixe l'objectif).

il y a eu un déplacement.
d'une certaine façon l'appareil photographique a remplacé la serveuse. 
il est devenu la figure centrale de la composition.

chez_ manet_, la serveuse est au centre du tableau, de face.
et cette frontalité révèle une invraisemblance optique, car elle devrait masquer le reflet de la serveuse.
ici, _manet_ use d'un artifice de composition pour accentuer une diagonale.

comme quoi, la réalité est toujours trangressée dans la poursuite d'une_ idée_ 
et la peinture une ré-interprétation du monde.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

il y a comme un
arrêt sur image...

 

suite demain.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il y a comme un
> arrêt sur image...
> 
> 
> ...



Elle s'est pas arrêté cette émission   

Sinon, je trouve la comparaison judicieuse  
Week-end difficile, je prépare un truc pour demain


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

oeuvre_03 mettait en avant le thème de la relecture avec *édouard manet* et *jeff wall*.
*wall *a réalisé une version photographique de _la mort de sardanapale_ de *eugène delacroix* et du_ déjeuner sur l'herbe_ de *manet*...

suite.
oeuvre_04 reprend ce thème de la relecture dans l'histoire de l'art.
donc, même dispositif de deux oeuvres mises en regard.

*******

*marcel duchamp*
_nu descendant l'escalier. n°2_. 1912. huile sur toile

et

*gerhard richter*
_ema descendant l'escalier_.1966. huile sur toile.












*duchamp.*
peinture cinétique inspirée des travaux sur la chronophotographie de *marey*, des expériences futuristes et du peintre *kupka*.
ce tableau date de 1912.
à la fin de cette année, marcel duchamp cesse de peindre pour se consacrer au _grand verre_.

*richter.*
à sa manière, il revite aussi l'histoire de la peinture: *titien*.* duchamp*. *warhol*. *de kooning*.* pollock*. *rothko*...

*****
_dans la journée, au gré des instants un flood morcellé de 7 oeuvres de *gerhard richter*_.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

gerhard richter. image_01
(abstrakte bild)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

gerhard richter. image_02
(profil peint d'ulrike meinhof)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

11 posts sur les 20 derniers du fil - LHO, mon bon, quelque chose me dit que tu parles un peu tout seul et que les derniers des Mohicans encore abonnés au fil, plutôt que de refaire l'histoire de l'art comme le dit le titre, seront bientôt assez peu nombreux pour commencer par se refaire une belotte...

Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> 11 posts sur les 20 derniers du fil - LHO, mon bon, quelque chose me dit que tu parles un peu tout seul et que les derniers des Mohicans encore abonnés au fil, plutôt que de refaire l'histoire de l'art comme le dit le titre, seront bientôt assez peu nombreux pour commencer par se refaire une belotte...
> 
> Non ?


 

pour la belotte, le compte y est, si l'on considère le nombre de post par intervenant...
 

si l'on reste tous les deux, on jouera à la bataille... 
ou aux échecs (comme couleursud et duchamp au post # 34)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

gerhard richter. image_03





gerhard richter. image_04





gerhard richter. image_05


----------



## bompi (26 Février 2008)

L'image 05 me plaît bien. Une version pixellisée de l'art de Mondriaan ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> L'image 05 me plaît bien. Une version pixellisée de l'art de Mondriaan ?


 
d'une certaine façon, *richter* repousse les limites de la peinture et en cherche les origines. 
l'image_05 appartient à une série de peintures à partir des nuanciers de couleur pour la peinture à l'huile (?) ou l'industrie (?).

par là même, il épuise tous les styles: peintures d'après photographies (avec brouillages, flou et filé ou pas). 
peintures abstraites qui questionnent la relation de la surface avec l'aléatoire, l'accident, l'imprévisible. 
les peintures "historiques" (bande à baader, portraits d'homme illustres...), 
la période minimalisme avec des toiles monochromes (le fameux gris richter)...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

gerhard richter. image_06
(série atlas)





gerhard richter. image_07

*****
_fin du flood richter._


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Oui oui, j'arrive LHO pour la belote   
Elle est "bridgée", j'espère.... 

Pour Richter, j'avoue que je peux pas dire grand chose, tant cet artiste est encore trop inconnu pour donner un avis:rose: 

Sinon, je vous propose aujourd'hui, l'atelier du peintre de Vermeer

Pourquoi ce tableau? 
Par ce tableau, j'ai voulu porter l'attention sur l'iconographie d'un tableau.
À première vue, il s'agit d'un simple "moment" dans l'atelier de Vermeer, mais en regardant de plus près, on peut s'apercevoir que le sujet est en réalité tout autre.
Alors vous avez une idée?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Alors vous avez une idée?



La représentation de la représentation ?

(tribute to MF)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

toujours moi avec mes figures du double.
en résonnance avec *vermeer*:

*jan vermeer*. _la leçon de musique_. 1660. peinture.
*hiroshi sugimoto*. _the music lesson_. 1990. photographie.











la proposition est intéressante sur le questionnement du réel et sa représentation...
du réel et son double.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

en attendant la préparation de oeuvre_05
un petit aparté sur sugimoto.

*Hiroshi Sugimoto*
par Henri Peyre​ 





_Hiroshi Sugimoto, U.A. Walker, New York - 1978 ©_ 

La série des cinémas et des drive-in commence par la description de cinémas du quart Est des Etats-Unis. 
Ces lieux construits dans les années 30 reflètent les illusions de grandeur d'Hollywood. 
Parallèlement Sugimoto s'intéresse aux drive-in, ces cinémas à ciel ouvert qui dans les années cinquante à soixante incarnent le rêve américain de l'automobile, de l'espace ouvert et de la liberté individuelle.​ 





_Hiroshi Sugimoto, South Bay Drive-in, San Diego - 1993 ©_ 

Pour réaliser chaque photo, Sugimoto place sa chambre 8x10 dans le cinéma ou en plein air en paramétrant les réglages de sorte que la totalité de l'exposition corresponde à la totalité de la durée du film. La lumière qui éclaire l'architecture du cinéma ou le drive-in est donc celle de la totalité du film, transformée en une seule image. 
L'arrêt de toutes les images en une seule (...) renvoie évidemment à l'idée de mort (...) où ce qui était plein (l'image de cinéma) est maintenant vide (blanc).


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

oeuvre_05 met en situation 4 représentations de la crucifixion, figure récurrente de l'histoire de l'art.

****
*cimabue*. _crucifixion_. 1270. peinture.
*andrès serrano*. _piss christ_. 1989. photographie.
*francis bacon*. _three studies for a crucifixion_. 1962. peinture.
*robert gober*. _pope's_. 1989. installation.






cimabue





andrès serrano





bacon





robert gober


----------



## tirhum (27 Février 2008)

C'est un cours magistral ?!... 
L'impression de faire un bond, quelques années en arrière...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> L'impression de faire un bond, quelques années en arrière...


 
du reste, moi aussi...


----------



## bompi (27 Février 2008)

C'est cool. J'aime bien, tout ça. Richter et le Nippon, je ne connaissais pas.
La _Music Lesson_ de *Sugimoto*  me fait penser au remake de _Psycho_ par Gus Van Sant. (dans l'esprit).
Reste que, malgré tout, je me damnerais pour le *Vermeer* mais pas pour sa copie


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> L'image 05 me plaît bien. Une version pixellisée de l'art de Mondriaan ?



Oui et non. Les derniers Mondrian sont déjà pixellisés

Ici : _Broadway Boogie-Woogie





_


----------



## bompi (27 Février 2008)

Ils ne sont pas pixellisés. Pas d'accord  Ils ressemblent un peu à du tracking de circulation automobile


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> C'est cool. J'aime bien, tout ça. Richter et le Nippon, je ne connaissais pas.
> La _Music Lesson_ de *Sugimoto* me fait penser au remake de _Psycho_ par Gus Van Sant. (dans l'esprit).
> Reste que, malgré tout, je me damnerais pour le *Vermeer* mais pas pour sa copie


 

pour le rapprochement _gus van sant_ et _sugimoto_, tu es le bienvenu pour jouer à la belotte...


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Ils ne sont pas pixellisés. Pas d'accord  Ils ressemblent un peu à du tracking de circulation automobile



C'est vrai. On a l'impression qu'il peint en plongée les rues de New-York. Dans sa période de New-York, Mondrian prend peu à peu de la distance par rapport à son projet de peindre les relations pures qui constituent la structure du réel visible (avec les couleurs pures et les lignes noires qui se croisent à angle droit) pour revenir aux formes visibles. 
Ou alors, autre hypothèse : il intègre le rythme (qu'il découvre avec le jazz) à son exploration de la grammaire du visible. La structure devient rythmée

(faut que j'en parle à LHO pour voir ce qu'il en pense)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

bompi,

il y a un type qui devrait te plaire (si tu ne le connais pas...)
*peter halley*.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est vrai. On a l'impression qu'il peint en plongée les rues de New-York. Dans sa période de New-York, Mondrian prend peu à peu de la distance par rapport à son projet de peindre les relations pures qui constituent la structure du réel visible (avec les couleurs pures et les lignes noires qui se croisent à angle droit) pour revenir aux formes visibles.
> Ou alors, autre hypothèse : il intègre le rythme (qu'il découvre avec le jazz) à son exploration de la grammaire du visible. La structure devient rythmée
> 
> (faut que j'en parle à LHO pour voir ce qu'il en pense)


 
il me semble qu'il a peint ce tableau (_broadway boogie-woogie)_ en regardant new-york vu d'en haut...
mais déjà dans ses premières oeuvres (la série des arbres), il travaillait sur le réseau ou le _rhyzome_...(?).


influence de mondriaan sur la musique contemporaine...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Dans sa période de New-York, Mondrian prend peu à peu de la distance par rapport à son projet de peindre les relations pures qui constituent la structure du réel visible (avec les couleurs pures et les lignes noires qui se croisent à angle droit) pour revenir aux formes visibles.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

Pour revenir et faire court à propos de Vermeer....   
Il s'agit en réalité d'une double iconographie. 
D'abord, une iconographie sur le temps révolu, sur le temps qui passe insistant sur la situation politique des Pays-Bas à l'époque. Pour comprendre, il faut regarder certain détails comme la carte, l'habit du peintre ainsi que le lustre en haut...
Ensuite, par cette toile Vermeer élabore une allégorie des arts et métiers (voir la figure féminine qui est réalité Clio, une des muses (voir l'iconologie de Ripa), les différents éléments sur la table, la figure masculine (le peintre, mais est-ce Vermeer?), etc....) faisant la part belle à la peinture lui assignant une fin "libérale" et non artisanal, point essentiel et récurrent dans l'histoire de l'art

*****

Le rapprochement de Sugimoto avec la démarche de Gus Van Sant, me semble en effet plus que judicieuse


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ou alors, autre hypothèse : il intègre le rythme (qu'il découvre avec le jazz) à son exploration de la grammaire du visible. La structure devient rythmée
> 
> (faut que j'en parle à LHO pour voir ce qu'il en pense)


 
jusqu'ici, pas grand chose...
(malgré ce qu'on en dit...)
 

je viens de regarder les dernières toiles. 
il arrive à une forme d'épure, de simplification extrême qui fait que s'il poursuit ainsi, il va vers l'absence de peinture...
et justement, cette pixelisation dont parlait _bompi _est peut être le signe d'une "renaissance", ou d'une forme d'ornementation qui pourrait, elle, venir du jazz.
une ornementation syncopée ?

certains artistes ont fait marche arrière: _picabia _(du dadaïsme au pompier), _de chirico_ (du suréalisme au classicisme),_ derain_ (du fauvisme au classicisme), _de staël_ (de l'abstraction au figuratif)... 
si _mondriaan _avait vécut plus longtemps, serait-il revenu au figuratif de ses débuts ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Le rapprochement de Sugimoto avec la démarche de Gus Van Sant, me semble en effet plus que judicieuse


 
il y a un autre artiste qui a fait un remake de _psycho_.
il a ralenti le film pour qu'il ait une durée de 24 heures:

*douglas gordon*
_24 hour psycho_


----------



## bompi (27 Février 2008)

Ah ! Quelle image de Janet Leigh (qui nourrit encore maintenant de nombreux fantasmes : sacré Hitch !).
Peter Halley, j'ai dû en voir un jour mais je ne m'en souviens pas (pour être franc). Ça semble assez proche de _De Stijl_, avec une structure plus bidimensionnelle, dirais-je.

Pour rester dans le Hitch et le Psychose : un souvenir. Lorsque j'ai vu Fargo (des impayables Coen Bros), il y avait un court-métrage en première partie : une version ralentie et, disons, remixée, de *L'arroseur arrosé* des Frères Lumières, avec la musique de Bernard Herrman pour Psychose. Pendant toute la durée du film, la musique vous scie les nerfs et, à chaque fois que le liquide doit sortir du tuyau ... on revient à un moment précédent du film. Pervers, quoi !  Et très prenant : la preuve, je m'en souviens 10 ans plus tard.

PS : il est sympa, ce fil, ça change.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

Pour rester dans le trop Psychose, je vous propose l'oeuvre de Paul Pfeiffer.

Avec un hommage à Duchamp par le titre (et pas seulement...) _Autoportrait en fontaine_, l'artiste déconstruit la fameuse scène de la douche. Le rideau est bien là, l'eau qui coule mais non la femme remplacée en quelque sorte par 8 caméra qui reprennent chacune un des plans utilisé par Hitchcock que l'on peut voir sur un moniteur installé près de la baignoire.

Pièce assez impressionnante qui fut exposé lors de la très bonne exposition de la collection Pinault au Tri Postal à Lille


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Pour rester dans le trop Psychose, je vous propose l'oeuvre de Paul Pfeiffer.
> 
> Avec un hommage à Duchamp par le titre (et pas seulement...) _Autoportrait en fontaine_, l'artiste déconstruit la fameuse scène de la douche. Le rideau est bien là, l'eau qui coule mais non la femme remplacée en quelque sorte par 8 caméra qui reprennent chacune un des plans utilisé par Hitchcock que l'on peut voir sur un moniteur installé près de la baignoire.
> 
> Pièce assez impressionnante qui fut exposé lors de la très bonne exposition de la collection Pinault au Tri Postal à Lille


 
je ne connaissais pas ce monsieur _poivre_...
   

sur *hitchcock* et les remakes, il faudrait un fil dédié...
 

il y a (entre autre) le remake de *pierre huyghe* de _fenêtre sur cour_, 
copie conforme de la structure narrative de l'originale mais en version low-tech et amateur...





pierre huygue. fenêtre sur cour

_4 vertigo_ de *les levêque* 
qui condense les 128 mn du film _vertigo_ en ne conservant qu'un photogramme toutes les deux secondes. 
le film est ensuite dupliqué 4 fois.










les levêque. vertigo

et _phoenix tapes_ de *christophe girardet* et *mathias muller*.
montage d'extraits de 40 films d'alfred hitchcock en six parties consacrées à un sujet ou un motif...





notorious. alfred hitchcock


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

oeuvre_06

j'en rappelle le principe: 1 oeuvre par jour, pendant 7 jours.

nous sommes le 6 ème jour.

le salon de l'agriculture vient d'ouvrir ses portes...
et l'histoire (la grande) ne retiendra que la _petite phrase_...

je propose donc un *flood_animal* 
où chacun postera une oeuvre en relation avec un animal.





wim delvoye. cochon tatoué


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> wim delvoye. cochon tatoué



Il y a comme un petit soucis de lien


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> wim delvoye. cochon tatoué



Donc cette photo d'un clébard en train de caguer prise avec un pauvre numérique et au Flash, c'est de l'art, on est bien d'accord? :mouais: 
Non parce que des photos artistiques, d'un coup je sens que j'en ai plein mon disque dur.
Je vais juste chercher une galerie pour exposer et des pigeons pour s'extasier devant, mais ça à priori, ça doit pas être le plus difficile...  :modo: :hosto:


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Février 2008)

L'irrépressible mais invisible force de la lumière se reflète sur les formes qui l'accueillent. Tout le tableau dessine la catastrophe que cette force vient de provoquer.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Ah ! Quelle image de Janet Leigh (qui nourrit encore maintenant de nombreux fantasmes : sacré Hitch !).
> Peter Halley, j'ai dû en voir un jour mais je ne m'en souviens pas (pour être franc). Ça semble assez proche de _De Stijl_, avec une structure plus bidimensionnelle, dirais-je.
> 
> Pour rester dans le Hitch et le Psychose : un souvenir. Lorsque j'ai vu Fargo (des impayables Coen Bros), il y avait un court-métrage en première partie : une version ralentie et, disons, remixée, de *L'arroseur arrosé* des Frères Lumières, avec la musique de Bernard Herrman pour Psychose. Pendant toute la durée du film, la musique vous scie les nerfs et, à chaque fois que le liquide doit sortir du tuyau ... on revient à un moment précédent du film. Pervers, quoi !  Et très prenant : la preuve, je m'en souviens 10 ans plus tard.
> ...


 
je ne voulais pas trop de liens sur la toile. 
mais du direct et des images. 
rien que des images.

mais pour halley, je ferai une exception.
  

ps: pour finir avec hitchcock: 
je ne parlerais pas des versions ampoulées d'un *brian de palma* (_pulsions_, _body double_, _obsession_...), dont une notamment avec ce fameux herrmann qui n'arrange pas les choses... (je crois que c'est dans _obsession_).
:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il y a comme un petit soucis de lien


 
oui, merci. j'ai vu...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Donc cette photo d'un clébard en train de caguer prise avec un pauvre numérique et au Flash, c'est de l'art, on est bien d'accord? :mouais:
> Non parce que des photos artistiques, d'un coup je sens que j'en ai plein mon disque dur.
> Je vais juste chercher une galerie pour exposer et des pigeons pour s'extasier devant, mais ça à priori, ça doit pas être le plus difficile...  :modo: :hosto:


 
il y a un problème de lien.
le titre mentionnait: cochon tatoué de wim delvoye.

voici une autre version, en espérant que...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il y a un problème de lien.
> le titre mentionnait: cochon tatoué de wim delvoye.
> 
> voici une autre version, en espérant que...




Pas mieux...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pas mieux...:rateau:


 
l'intention est claire: est-ce de l'art ou du cochon?

delvoye pose le problème de la représentation:
on ne peint plus le cochon.
on peint sur le cochon...

on n'est plus dans le registre d'une distanciation mais d'une proximité.

après, c'est une affaire d'appréciation.

ou de goût...
:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> l'intention est claire: est-ce de l'art ou du cochon?
> 
> delvoye pose le problème de la représentation:
> on ne peint plus le cochon.
> ...



Ouais, ça doit être ça.
Mais moi le goût du cochon c'est en rôti que je le préfère... Quoique les Ribs...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais, ça doit être ça.
> Mais moi le goût du cochon c'est en rôti que je le préfère... Quoique les Ribs...


 
moi, c'est la longe de porc au miel, avec du riz basmati et un vacqueyras.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

william wegman et son chien...






parce que l'autre me fait c****.


----------



## da capo (28 Février 2008)

matthew barney - cremaster cycle 3






Il invite dans le troisième opus Aimee Mullins, athlète handicapée pour lui offrir des extensions corporelles animales.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

da capo a dit:


> matthew barney - cremaster cycle 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
monsieur björk...
 
artiste narcissique, obsessionnel et complétement déjanté.
univers baroque, hybride qui interroge le corps, l'organique, la sexualité...
métaphores et références à la culture et l'histoire américaine.
oeuvre d'art totale qui convoque tous les styles de la comédie musicale au film de gangster...

aussi sculpteur qui utilise des matériaux organiques comme la vaseline et la cire d'abeille, des matières fluides pour agencer des sortes de pièces de mobilier, des accessoires incongrus et inutiles...

inclassable.


edit: ta légende me fait penser à isabella rossellini infirme et cynique qui exhibe des jambes en verre magnifiques... dans _the saddest music in the world_ de *guy maddin*.


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Février 2008)

da capo a dit:


> matthew barney - cremaster cycle 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...







LHO a dit:


> monsieur björk...
> 
> artiste narcissique, obsessionnel et complétement déjanté.
> univers baroque, hybride qui interroge le corps, l'organique, la sexualité...
> ...



Peintre des métamorphoses


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

Matthew Barney très très bon choix  
Pour ceux qui n'ont pas le temps ou le courage D ) de voir tout le cycle, je vous conseil The Order. C'est une vidéo d'environ 35 min reprenant le cycle Cremaster , durant 35 minutes filmée au Musée Guggenheim. 

Il se sert de l'architecture très concrète de Frank Lloyd Wright pour exposer sur les 5 niveaux circulaires, les cinq degrés du cycle correspondant à un nouvel obstacle issu des cinq opus qui sont rejoués métaphoriquement.

De plus, le film peut-être vu en multiangle permettant de passer au cours de l'ascension des 5 niveaux de l'Enteret Apprentice (incarné par Mathew Barney, personnage clé) de l'un à l'autre des niveaux et de découvrir des séquences inédites. 
On peut ainsi littéralement se perdre dans la vidéo tout en gardant l'idée d'ascension.

(bon j'avoue, j'ai recopier un de mes post dans le fil "coup de coeur/de pompe"


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Peintre des métamorphoses


 
un peintre ovidien.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2008)

c'est le dernier jour.
oeuvre_07 sera la tentative d'une description.

_plight_ de *joseph beuys*. 1985. centre georges pompidou.

*****
une visite au centre.
hier, intérieur nuit.

*****

on pénètre dans un espace fermé.
murs et plafond sont tapissés de feutre.
le feutre se présente sous forme de rouleau.
chaque rouleau est disposé verticalement.
l'ensemble est gris.
le parquet, en bois clair.
il y a deux salles.

la première impression est sonore.
bruits épars qui traversent l'espace comme les _nus vites_ de duchamp.
bruits lointains. indécis.

la seconde impression est physique.
sensation soudaine de chaleur.
sentiment d'oppression.
les murs et le plafond comme _rabaissé_.
la modification de l'air.
la présence du feutre.

ensuite, vient l'odeur.

nos voix résonnent, déjà absorbées.

_ _le feutre est une matière organique_.
_ _une forme de déchet animal_.
_ _il isole et sauve._
_ _préserve la vie de ceux qui _tombent_ du ciel._
_ _le feutre _et_ la graisse._

la première salle est large et vide. elle débouche sur une deuxième salle 
où un piano noir est comme posé dans la masse _animale_.
sur le piano, un tableau noir et un thermomètre rassemblent les vestiges d'une civilisation perdue ou ancienne.

le tableau, surface d'inscription.
le thermomètre, appareil d'enregistrement.

un couple passe devant nous. aveugle.
dans cet espace sensoriel, les perceptions, les comportements et les attitudes 
se modifient
comme si l'étouffement se généralisait, confinait à la paralysie.
à l'évitement.

un homme pressé traverse cet espace.
sa présence à peine esquissée est vite absorbée par le feutre.
déjà, son énergie se perd.

la salle redevient vide.

*****
ce piano, serait-il de la même _essence_ que ce monolithe noir qui traverse l'espace d'un film?























_plight_: malchance, complexité.


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> c'est le dernier jour.
> oeuvre_07 sera la tentative d'une description.
> 
> _plight_ de *joseph beuys*. 1985. centre georges pompidou.
> ...



Cette &#339;uvre, _Plight_, fait une référence explicite à une autre &#339;uvre de Beuys, I_nfiltration homogène pour piano à queue_, qui est l'illustration de l'une des directions d'exploration des multiples signification du ready-made de Duchamp. Le feutre décale le piano du contexte de son usage habituel (instrument sonore de concert) en l'empêchant précisément d'être sonore. Le piano n'est plus qu'un objet brut qui isole le spectateur de son environnement. Mais en même temps, il est aussi ce qui peut le réconcilier avec son environnement ("sauver"). Il est devenu "sculpture sociale", c'est-à-dire objet médiateur susceptible de rendre au spectateur le contact que la production marchande lui a fait perdre avec le monde,  de lui rendre _son _monde.

Il est à noter que lors de sa réexposition de 1985 au centre Georges Pompidou, Beuys a refait en partie cette &#339;uvre. Ceci en reconstituant le feutre usé par les tentatives des spectateurs de jouer sur le piano, ce qui lui restituait son contexte d'usage. Mais au lieu de jeter le vieux feutre, il l'a exposé au côté de l'&#339;uvre d'origine. J'avoue ne pas bien comprendre la signification de ce geste.


----------



## da capo (29 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> J'avoue ne pas bien comprendre la signification de ce geste.



En soit, ce n'est pas plus grave -à mon sens- que l'aveu de tous ces spectateurs qui diront ne rien avoir compris à l'uvre elle même.

Cela n'a -à mon sens- que bien peu d'importance.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Cette uvre, _Plight_, fait une référence explicite à une autre uvre de Beuys, I_nfiltration homogène pour piano à queue_, qui est l'illustration de l'une des directions d'exploration des multiples signification du ready-made de Duchamp. Le feutre décale le piano du contexte de son usage habituel (instrument sonore de concert) en l'empêchant précisément d'être sonore. Le piano n'est plus qu'un objet brut qui isole le spectateur de son environnement. Mais en même temps, il est aussi ce qui peut le réconcilier avec son environnement ("sauver"). Il est devenu "sculpture sociale", c'est-à-dire objet médiateur susceptible de rendre au spectateur le contact que la production marchande lui a fait perdre avec le monde, de lui rendre _son _monde.
> 
> Il est à noter que lors de sa réexposition de 1985 au centre Georges Pompidou, Beuys a refait en partie cette uvre. Ceci en reconstituant le feutre usé par les tentatives des spectateurs de jouer sur le piano, ce qui lui restituait son contexte d'usage. Mais au lieu de jeter le vieux feutre, il l'a exposé au côté de l'uvre d'origine. J'avoue ne pas bien comprendre la signification de ce geste.


 
la pièce dont tu parles _infiltration homogène pour piano à queue_ a été réalisée en 1966 et restaurée en 1985. 

sur la photo, l'on ne voit pas la première peau. 
elle est suspendue à une patère (à la droite de l'image).





_plight_ de 1985 en est une variation extrême, puisque beuys devait disparaître peu de temps après.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2008)

un autre artiste qui utilise le feutre (mais pour des raisons différentes de beuys...).

*robert morris*
_wall hanging_. 1969-70. centre georges pompidou.





ici, le feutre n'isole plus, ne protège plus.
il devient support.


----------



## da capo (29 Février 2008)

_Je ne savais rien de lui jusqu'au jour où fut organisée dans la classe une grande discussion publique qu'il nommait " Ring-gespräch " car nous étions tous assis en rond. Au centre de la pièce se trouvaient un os et un pistolet, et nous étions invités à réagir. Après plusieurs interventions, Joseph Beuys demanda la parole, et dit: "Il faut d'abord tenir compte du fait qu'il s'agit ici de l'os d'un grizzli ". Cela m'impressionna d'abord de voir qu'il était le premier à parler de l'os, et qu'il en connaissait la provenance.Il ajouta :" ces deux objets sont intéressants dans leur différence: I'un est une partie organique, I'autre une partie mécanique, et il serait intéressant de contrôler la genèse de ces deux objets. Mais par ailleurs, quelque chose aussi les rapproche: ils ont tous les deux quelque chose à voir avec la mort. L'os parce qu'il n'est plus dans le corps de l'ours, et le pistolet, non seulement parce qu'on peut tuer grâce à lui, mais, parce que son principe mécanique même est un principe de mort". La précision de sa description m'en imposa; en outre, en deux ou trois phrases, une véritable perspective s'ouvrait à nous.
Mais la discussion n'était pas finie. Elle se poursuivit jusqu'au moment où une jeune fille, accoutrée comme une sorcière, se leva pour écrire au tableau des signes cabalistiques la lune, le soleil, et sous chacun des deux mots, plusieurs notions: femme, eau .../ homme, feu, etc. Je trouvais cela stupide, artitraire, et mêlé de superstition .L'ensemble du groupe lui aussi ne prenait pas au sérieux cette intervention .C'est alors que Beuys déclara qu'il ne comprenait pas notre réaction, car ce qui venait d'être écrit était la première chose raisonnable produite aujourd'hui. Ce fut pour moi comme un coup au visage - je ne comprenais plus rien .La contradiction était remarquable entre d'un coté l'expression d'une pensée claire, scientifique, et de l'autre, l'assurance donnée que ce rébus de notions était d'une grande précision. (...) _

Joseph Beuys Artstudio n°4 pp 119-120


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Joseph Beuys Artstudio n°4 pp 119-120


 





*artstudio* n'existe plus. 
dommage.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Donc cette photo d'un clébard en train de caguer prise avec un pauvre numérique et au Flash, c'est de l'art, on est bien d'accord?



C'en est presque... Il te reste cependant plusieurs étapes avant de valider le qualificatif "art" de ta "proposition" :

1 - L'exposer dans un lieu reconnu institutionnellement "artistique"
2 - Te faire reconnaître en tant qu'artiste
3 - Vendre cette &#339;uvre à un collectionneur public ou privé qui l'achètera en tant qu'&#339;uvre d'art

Ce sont quand même des étapes importantes.
Voilà. 


PS : Quant au goût du "public", l'art et les artistes n'en ont jamais eu rien à foutre et ils ont raison. Le public est une invention assez récente et se contente de regarder ce que l'Institution lui dit de regarder. Aujourd'hui 5000 cornichons se ruent à une expo de Picasso histoire de dire qu'ils l'ont "faite". Mais du temps où Picasso commençait, ces mêmes cornichons n'aurait pas misé un kopeck sur son travail. Si les artistes avaient attendu la reconnaissance du public pour émerger, autant dire que les musées seraient vides.
Attention quand je dis "public" je ne parle pas des amateurs d'art (qui vont du critique professionnel à l'étudiant en art, en passant par le collectionneur particulier), et qui sont finalement une frange marginale.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Février 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> C'en est presque... Il te reste cependant plusieurs étapes avant de valider le qualificatif "art" de ta "proposition" :
> 
> 1 - L'exposer dans un lieu reconnu institutionnellement "artistique"
> 2 - Te faire reconnaître en tant qu'artiste
> ...



Donc c'est ce que je disais plus haut. Pour mériter le qualificatif artiste, il faut un bon attaché de presse...  :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Le feutre décale le piano du contexte de son usage habituel (instrument sonore de concert) en l'empêchant précisément d'être sonore.



Le feurtre isole protège mais il ne "décale" pas tant que ça sachant que le piano possède des feutres tout comme l'homme possède de la graisse. Il y a un lien entre intérieur/extérieur. Similitude de forme entre les rouleaux isolants qui sont posés contre les murs et les feutres du piano. Et aussi, à la base, un lien bien fondamental avec l'histoire de Beuys. Le piano ce pourrait être lui.



CouleurSud a dit:


> J'avoue ne pas bien comprendre la signification de ce geste.



Garder une peau morte parce qu'elle fait partie de l'oeuvre et parce qu'elle a joué son rôle. Le feutre porte une charge affective, il est vital, noble, il est indigne de le jeter.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Donc c'est ce que je disais plus haut. Pour mériter le qualificatif artiste, il faut un bon attaché de presse...  :sleep:



Ou être un bon commercial... Le commerce comme "art ultime" ?

Cela dit on parle ici à court terme. Mais à long terme, c'est autre chose.
C'est le temps qui passe qui fait le tri. Dans 50 ou 100 ans, les véritables artistes resteront, ou plutôt leurs uvres. Les artistes du moment, opportunistes, mariolles habiles ou effets de mode incarnés seront oubliés.

Ce regard rétrospectif, on appelle çà "l'histoire de l'art".


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le feurtre isole protège mais il ne "décale" pas tant que ça sachant que le piano possède des feutres tout comme l'homme possède de la graisse. Il y a un lien entre intérieur/extérieur. Similitude de forme entre les rouleaux isolants qui sont posés contre les murs et les feutres du piano. Et aussi, à la base, un lien bien fondamental avec l'histoire de Beuys. Le piano ce pourrait être lui.
> 
> Garder une peau morte parce qu'elle fait partie de l'oeuvre et parce qu'elle a joué son rôle. Le feutre porte une charge affective, il est vital, noble, il est indigne de le jeter.


 
l'art de beuys participe d'un_ principe de survie _majeur.
il n'y a pas d'entités séparées entre la vie et la façon dont l'oeuvre se manifeste, advient.

le piano peut dire: beuys, c'est moi.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2008)

il est toujours facile de faire le procès de l'art contemporain parce que bien souvent on en ignore les enjeux esthétiques, on manque d'outils conceptuels qui permettent d'en avoir une critique informée.
de plus, l'art contemporain n'est pas aisément accessible sans une connaissance minimale des mouvements artistiques du siècle passé et plus récemment de la _querelle de l'art contemporain_ des années 90.

quand aux réalités du marché de l'art, elles sont beaucoup plus complexes qu'une simple mise en valeur en trois points.

j'ajouterais que beaucoup d'artistes intègrent dans leur travail une critique des institutions muséales, leur normalisation et leurs dérives mercantiles.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il est toujours facile de faire le procès de l'art contemporain parce que bien souvent on en ignore les enjeux esthétiques, on manque d'outils conceptuels qui permettent d'en avoir une critique informée.
> de plus, l'art contemporain n'est pas aisément accessible sans une connaissance minimale des mouvements artistiques du siècle passé et plus récemment de la _querelle de l'art contemporain_ des années 90.
> 
> quand aux réalités du marché de l'art, elles sont beaucoup plus complexes qu'une simple mise en valeur en trois points.
> ...



Je sens poindre une critique de mes propos dans tout cela. Forcément sur un forum on est obligé de faire court. Alors je précise un peu.

Contrairement à ce que mes propos pourraient laisser entendre, je ne suis pas un pourfendeur de "l'art contemporain". D'ailleurs cela me gêne d'accoler ce terme de "contemporain" à celui d'art. Tout art n'a-t-il pas été un moment contemporain de son époque ? S'il ne s'agissait que de le définir comme un art "actuel", produit par des artistes en activité en ce moment, cela relèverait d'une sorte de bon sens. Cependant, je soupçonne derrière ce terme une certaine forme de "système" spécifiquement français et qui contraint des artistes intéressants à devoir calibrer leur travail en regard de celui-ci, sous peine d'être exclus. Ce système est celui dont on a hérité des années Lang. Je considère qu'il a été néfaste à l'art en France.

Je suis entièrement d'accord quand il est écrit que l'art dit "contemporain" nécessite d'avoir des outils pour l'appréhender. Il en est ainsi pour l'art en général d'ailleurs. Simplement l'art "ancien" semble plus accessible en raison de sa reconnaissance. Je trouve profondément démagogique d'affirmer que l'art puisse être accessible à tous en terme de compréhension. L'art est aussi une forme de pensée, avec sa complexité, ses enjeux, ses héritages historiques. Il est évident que cela nécessite une initiation, un apprentissage, une éducation du goût. On ne dit pas que la physique quantique est accessible à tous, que tout le monde peut la comprendre sans apprentissage préalable. 
Le regretté Serge Gainsbourg avait une fois déclaré à une émission de Pivot que la chanson était un art "mineur". Colère de Guy Béart présent sur le plateau affirmant que la chanson était un art majeur. Gainsbourg a eu cette réponse pour moi très juste : _"Si ! C'est un art mineur car il ne nécessite pas d'initiation, à l'inverse de la peinture, de la musique et de la littérature qui sont des arts majeurs car eux nécessitent une initiation."_ (je cite de mémoire).
Vois-tu, je fais partie d'une génération qui a été au collège pendant les années Lang où çà se gargarisait de "création" et de "culture" et en 4 ans de vie de collège je n'ai jamais eu un seul cours d'arts plastiques ni de musique. Tout le monde s'accorde aujourd'hui pour dire que les collèges et lycées ont été les parents pauvres de la politiques culturelle de Lang. Alors quid de l'éducation artistique si elle ne passe même pas par l'école ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2008)

Après un certain parcours personnel, les discours "savants" sur l'art me gênent toujours un peu car je les trouve toujours assez "péremptoires". Affirmer que "Tel artiste pose la question de..." sans réserves sur la dimension subjective de celui qui tient ce discours - car nous sommes dans le domaine du discours - çà m'agace de plus en plus. Il y a une dimension "explicative" qui est parfois trompeuse, comme si une &#339;uvre "s'expliquait" doctement comme le fonctionnement d'un objet. 

Or après bien des années, s'il y a une chose dont je me méfie, ce sont bien des explications. René Char a une belle formule où il dit qu'il ne faut pas _jeter un voile d'explication sur les choses_. La tentative d'explication, celle de la critique "sçavante", c'est aussi une façon de mettre à distance l'étrangeté, l'altérité ou encore la singularité de l'&#339;uvre, de la cantonner et de dissimuler son propre trouble, voire sa crainte ou sa propre médiocrité face à l'&#339;uvre. Une sorte de "barrière sanitaire" que créerait le discours critique. Car si on y réfléchit bien, qu'un individu se jette à corps perdu dans le travail artistique, sans limite, c'est quand même irréductible à une compréhension globale ; à la limite : çà fait flipper ; çà ne se réduit pas à des explications. 
Par exemple quand on voit des gens bien tranquillement assis dans leur fauteuil expliquer que l'Actionnisme Viennois c'est pour contester ceci ou cela, d'accord je veux bien. Mais quand même : qu'est-ce qui a poussé des artistes dans leur chair, dans leur être, dans leur psychisme à faire cela ? Aucune critique si docte soit-elle ne pourra nous "l'expliquer" _entièrement_. Elle peut donner des bribes, des pistes. Mais pas davantage je crois. Même si je ne suis pas un admirateur particulier de ce mouvement, je peux juste dire "qu'il fallait le faire". Et certainement dans le contexte de l'époque qui plus est.
Tenir un discours sur l'art, c'est souvent parler de soi. 
Voilà pourquoi je disais déjà plus haut que le seul discours possible sur l'art, possible et honnête ajouterais-je, c'est bien le monologue.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Et certainement dans le contexte de l'époque qui plus est.
> Tenir un discours sur l'art, c'est souvent parler de soi.
> Voilà pourquoi je disais déjà plus haut que le seul discours possible sur l'art, possible et honnête ajouterais-je, c'est bien le monologue.



Il est vrai que la critique est aisée et l'art difficile. En fin de compte, hormis du point de vue de la pratique artistique elle-même dans ce qu'elle a de physique, sensuel, émotionnel, gestuel, c'est peut-être parce qu'avec l'art conceptuel, l'art a pris une tournure encore plus difficile que les critiques ont joué leur rôle a plein en expliquant l'art par l'écrit. Tentative souvent vainement justificatrice, gargarisme de mots qui desservent plus qu'ils ne servent l'artiste lui-même. Beaucoup d'artistes ont écrit, pour éviter, en partie, que les critiques ne leur enlèvent les mots de la bouche comme de la plume et parce que personne ne peut mieux sinon expliquer du moins parler de leur travail, qu'eux-mêmes. C'est ce dont s'aperçoivent les interlocuteurs de Beuys dans la citation du post de da capo. L'artiste, dans ce cas, serait le seul à comprendre et sans doute monologuerait-il lui aussi si la jeune femme ne semblait lui répondre dans sa langue grâce à des signes cabalistiques.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> I Beaucoup d'artistes ont écrit, pour éviter, en partie, que les critiques ne leur enlèvent les mots de la bouche comme de la plume et parce que personne ne peut mieux sinon expliquer du moins parler de leur travail, qu'eux-mêmes.



Précisément.
Et effectivement avec l'art conceptuel qu'il faudrait replacer dans son historicité d'ailleurs au lieu de tout baptiser "conceptuel", soit un mouvement principalement américain radical (il réduit la notion de public au seul critique) du début des années 70. Ce mouvement, défini par ses créateurs mêmes, se basait sur une exploration de l'art à partir du langage. L'artiste y entreprend un travail d'écriture maniant des concepts grâce au langage.
Cela dit, il existe une idée assez séduisante issue du Romantisme allemand qui postule que toute &#339;uvre est inachevée et que son achèvement prend acte dans le travail critique.

Ce que j'en pense personnellement, c'est que la critique peut néanmoins être intéressante pour éclairer ses propres ressentis. Mais surtout qu'une critique m'apparaît valable à partir du moment où elle devient elle-même une &#339;uvre, et l'on pourrait dire une &#339;uvre d'écrivain. Ce ne sont généralement pas des critiques "de métier" qui les ont écrites mais des écrivains, des poètes, voire des penseurs - je ne citerai que Baudelaire et ses Salons, devenus parfois plus célèbres que les toiles qu'ils critiquaient. 
Les quelques autres auxquels je pense, je les garde dans mon Panthéon personnel. 

Pour le reste, c'est souvent de la glose, et surtout apparaît rapidement l'impression que le critique a ses petites obsessions personnelles qu'il tente de plaquer à tout prix sur tout ce qu'il rencontre. L'artificialité du décalage entre l'&#339;uvre et le discours critique m'est de plus en plus insupportable, particulièrement dans le cas de la critique universitaire.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Précisément.
> Et effectivement avec l'art conceptuel qu'il faudrait replacer dans son historicité d'ailleurs au lieu de tout baptiser "conceptuel", soit un mouvement principalement américain radical (il réduit la notion de public au seul critique) du début des années 70. Ce mouvement, défini par ses créateurs mêmes, se basait sur une exploration de l'art à partir du langage. L'artiste y entreprend un travail d'écriture maniant des concepts grâce au langage.
> .



Si je peux me permettre, il faut distinguer l'art minimal et la tendance _Art and language _. Bien que cette dernière est à mettre dans un cet esprit d'"art minimal", elle se distingue cependant sur certains critères.

ps: Pour Beuys, le feutre possède un pouvoir de guérison. Il s'est crée une sorte de mythologie de la survie. Dans un ce ces nombreux écrits, il explique qu'après un crash d'avion, il fut recueillit par une tribu qui pour le sauver, l'a entouré de graisse et de feutre.


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Pour le reste, c'est souvent de la glose, et surtout apparaît rapidement l'impression que le critique a ses petites obsessions personnelles qu'il tente de plaquer à tout prix sur tout ce qu'il rencontre. L'artificialité du décalage entre l'uvre et le discours critique m'est de plus en plus insupportable, particulièrement dans le cas de la critique universitaire.



J'ai un peu de mal à te suivre. D'un côté, tu dis que le jugement de goût doit être éduqué, qu'on ne peut comprendre les uvres d'art qui sont des manifestations spirituelles que si on a une certaine connaissance de l'histoire de l'art, que pas plus que la physique quantique, l'art n'est abordable immédiatement, toutes choses que je trouve justes et pertinentes. Mais d'un autre côté, tu affirmes que le seul discours possible sur l'art est un monologue. Or, s'il faut former le jugement de goût, il faut bien qu'il y ait un discours sur l'art qui puisse se communiquer 



Qu'il y ait beaucoup de bavardage sur l'art, j'en conviens. Mais il est des discours qui ne sont pas bavardage, qui accrochent véritablement des significations, aussi bien chez certains critiques, que chez des philosophes comme Merleau-Ponty (sur Cézanne), Deleuze, (sur Bacon, mais aussi sur la littérature, notamment dans _Critique et clinique_), Maldiney ou Didi-Huberman. Ces discours ont un rôle nécessaire. Penser ce que l'artiste ne peut penser, ou n'a pas à penser, puisque son rôle n'est pas de penser, mais de peindre, de sculpter, d'écrire, de composer, etc..  

Tu le reconnais d'ailleurs par ta référence au commentaire des _Ménines_ de Foucault

(et donc tribute to MH . Par exemple _Acheminement vers la parole_)


----------



## bompi (1 Mars 2008)

Je vais mettre tout le monde d'accord : sur l'art, il n'y a que des monologues. Mais il y a des monologues intéressants (Deleuze) et d'autres pas.
Pas mal, hein ?


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Mars 2008)

Larionov. _Les lignes rayonnantes _(1912)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> C'en est presque... Il te reste cependant plusieurs étapes avant de valider le qualificatif "art" de ta "proposition" :
> 
> 1 - L'exposer dans un lieu reconnu institutionnellement "artistique"
> 2 - Te faire reconnaître en tant qu'artiste
> ...


 


Fab'Fab a dit:


> Donc c'est ce que je disais plus haut. Pour mériter le qualificatif artiste, il faut un bon attaché de presse...  :sleep:


 
il est difficile d'appréhender l'art contemporain dans son ensemble car il est hétérogène, multiple et dissonant.
l'artiste voulant se singulariser d'une façon formelle, on aboutit à une atomisation de l'offre esthétique.

aux effets niveleurs des institutions, au fantasme d'intégration des artistes, au fait d'avoir ériger l'extrême contemporain en une valeur hautement spéculative, on en vient à considérer l'art contemporain comme un simple phénomène volatil, éphémère, négatif voire régressif et toutes productions contemporaines comme une _imposture_.

le concept de "beauté" n'est plus pertinent dès l'instant où le champ de l'esthétique s'est déplacé dans celui du concept.
(d'une certaine manière, _duchamp_ a fait entrer la "linguistique" dans le domaine de l'art).

dans la réception des oeuvres d'art, il y a une grande charge affective. 
et ces considérations sur le gôut débouchent inmanquablement sur des polémiques personnelles incessantes et erratiques.
l'argumentation _beau _ laid_, _art _ pas art_, _j'aime _ j'aime_ _pas _résonne comme une assertion définitive et fermée. 
assertion qui ne prend pas en compte ou refuse les enjeux esthétiques par manque d'outils conceptuels qui permettent d'en avoir une critique informée et une approche avisée.



coloquinte a dit:


> Tenir un discours sur l'art, c'est souvent parler de soi.
> Voilà pourquoi je disais déjà plus haut que le seul discours possible sur l'art, possible et honnête ajouterais-je, c'est bien le monologue.


 
je ne suis pas critique d'art, ni historien (et encore moins philosophe), mais je ne pense pas que _le discours de l'art_ soit _le monologue_, car le critique comme l'historien remettent sans cesse leurs outils d'analyse dans le champ mouvant, expérimental et aléatoire de l'art contemporain.
et en même temps, aucun de ces outils ne peut rendre compte de ce qu'est une oeuvre d'art.

c'est le "contemporain" (dans son présent) qui produit l'activité historique et non le passé.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2008)

et je suis assez étonné que, malgré vos interventions, vous n'ayez rien proposé.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2008)

*vik muniz*. _mass_. 1997
peinture au chocolat


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> et je suis assez étonné que, malgré vos interventions, vous n'ayez rien proposé.



Effectivement je ne propose rien et ne proposerai rien. J'assume cette position.

Ce qui m'a intéressé dans ce fil, c'est sa proposition de "refaire l'histoire de l'art", c'est-à-dire une réflexion sur le discours historique et critique à propos de l'art. Parler justement de ce discours, des enjeux qu'il entraîne sur l'art lui-même, dans son circuit de diffusion. Comme pour les vins ou les chefs-cuisiniers, on sait que certains critiques, associés à des marchands et des galeristes, sont capables de faire monter artificiellement la côte d'un artiste. 

Enchaîner des images d'&#339;uvres à la queue-leu-leu ne m'intéresse pas, et pour le coup c'est une succession sans réelle interactivité, comme on le peut le voir sur certains fils déjà existants sur ce forum.
En revanche s'intéresser au fonctionnement du discours critique, le sien comme celui des autres, m'est apparu comme une idée beaucoup plus ambitieuse, qui plus est sur ce forum peu habitué à ce genre de discussion un tant soit peu exigeante.

Mais il y aussi une raison plus profonde et par la même occasion je réponds à Couleur Sud sur l'éventuelle contradiction qu'il a pointé dans mes propos. 
Je crois à l'incommunicabilité de l'expérience, mais en revanche je crois à la pédagogie en tant que véhicule d'initiation. En ce sens la rencontre que l'on peut faire avec une &#339;uvre est toute personnelle, c'est une expérience au sens fort. Ce genre de rencontre est forte, rare. On peut lire, voir ou écouter des centaines d'&#339;uvres mais n'en rencontrer que deux ou trois avec lesquelles s'établira "une communauté d'âme". Les émotions et les pensées que mettent en jeu de telles rencontres ne sont pas communicables en tant que telles.
En revanche je crois que pour être "préparé" à de telles rencontres, il faut effectivement avoir été initié. C'est le rôle de ces penseurs que cite Couleur Sud de le faire. Et à leur tour d'engendrer des &#339;uvres de la pensée. Cela dit, ils prennent un risque : celui de ne pas être compris, voire pire : celui d'être mal compris.

N'étant pas pédagogue, ni ne me sentant la capacité de produire une &#339;uvre critique, voici pourquoi je m'abstiens de vous présenter ce qui me touche.


----------



## da capo (1 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Je crois à l'incommunicabilité de l'expérience, mais en revanche je crois à la pédagogie en tant que véhicule d'initiation. En ce sens la rencontre que l'on peut faire avec une &#339;uvre est toute personnelle, c'est une expérience au sens fort. Ce genre de rencontre est forte, rare. On peut lire, voir ou écouter des centaines d'&#339;uvres mais n'en rencontrer que deux ou trois avec lesquelles s'établira "une communauté d'âme". Les émotions et les pensées que mettent en jeu de telles rencontres ne sont pas communicables en tant que telles.



tu parles d'expérience, tu parles de pédagogie.
autant j'aime le premier mot, autant j'exècre le second, alors même qu'il est, parait-il, un pilier de ma profession actuelle.

Je ne prêche que pour la curiosité, qui -à mon sens- est le levier à actionner. Eveiller l'autre à la nouveauté, lui offrir une rencontre sans obligation, susciter l'interrogation.
Que l'objet nouveau ne soit pas une agression mais une invitation.

Ouvrir les yeux, résonner plus que raisonner.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2008)

quel est notre rapport au réel ?
comment voyons-nous les oeuvres d'art ?
que nous en reste-t'il ?

*****

un étranger ne connaît de "la joconde" que sa figuration ou sa représentation imagée.
s'il venait à se déplacer au _louvre_, il serait mis à distance par la foule, le cordon qui délimite, le gardien qui écarte, et à nouveau, remis à la distance imposée d'une vitre pare-balle qui achève de brouiller sa vision.

autant le musée sacralise et conserve, autant il annule et neutralise l'art.

*****

pour te répondre, _coloquinte_, je crois plus en la transmission de l'expérience qu'en la pédagogie.
d'où peut être mon activisme, ici, dans ce fil. 
car je suis dégagé de toutes formes de discours formaté. 
je ne m'en remet qu'au seul registre de la *sensation* dans le sens où _deleuze_ l'entendait et la définissait dans _logique de la sensation_ à propos de bacon_._


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2008)

Bah... Si le mot "transmission", "éveil" ou encore "initiation" sonne mieux à vos oreilles que celui un peu Educ'Nat' de "pédagogie" alors OK laissons-le de côté.

Mais pour le coup, LHO, si je crois à cette possibilité de l'initiation, de "donner l'envie", non je ne crois pas à la possibilité de transmettre les _termes mêmes de l'expérience_. Chacun fera sa propre expérience avec l'uvre, qui ne concerne que lui. Et en ce sens, je continue d'affirmer le monologue comme seul discours possible - et honnête - de cette expérience intime, ultime autant que singulière avec l'uvre.

En fin de compte, ce que je reproche au discours critique sur l'art c'est d'une part sa présomption, sa loggorhée (Art Press en est un des exemples) et au final son dogmatisme. D'autre part, il semblerait que la philosophie ait fait main basse sur l'art et qu'elle se présente aujourd'hui comme la seule capable de tenir un discours sur l'art. C'est d'une suffisance... Pas un article critique qui ne mobilise tout le cortège des concepts philosophiques et de leurs auteurs. Je sais que Couleur Sud ne va pas aimer cette charge. Et pourquoi des écrivains, des poètes ou d'autres artistes ne seraient-ils pas capables eux aussi de nous parler d'art ?

Mais il fait beau, le printemps pointe le bout de son nez. Je sors. 
Heureux d'avoir échangé avec vous.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Bah... Si le mot "transmission", "éveil" ou encore "initiation" sonne mieux à vos oreilles que celui un peu Educ'Nat' de "pédagogie" alors OK laissons-le de côté.
> 
> Mais pour le coup, LHO, si je crois à cette possibilité de l'initiation, de "donner l'envie", non je ne crois pas à la possibilité de transmettre les _termes mêmes de l'expérience_. Chacun fera sa propre expérience avec l'&#339;uvre, qui ne concerne que lui. Et en ce sens, je continue d'affirmer le monologue comme seul discours possible - et honnête - de cette expérience intime, ultime autant que singulière avec l'&#339;uvre.
> 
> ...


 

je citais deleuze (et c'est la seule citation que j'ai faite dans ce fil), parce que je considère son livre sur bacon comme l'un des plus beau texte sur l'art avec le _manet_ de georges bataille (deuxième citation).

et je n'ai pas vu dans ce fil de concepts de _déterritorialisation_ ou de _plan d'immanence_. 
j'avoue avoir employé le mot _rhyzome_ à propos de mondriaan... mais encore en passant et pour faire rire couleur sud...  

les outils actuels qu'utilisent les critiques et les historiens de l'art passent par la sociologie, l'ethnographie, l'anthropologie, la psychanalyse, la sémiologie et la philosophie. mais deleuze se servait lui-même de la biologie, de la physique, des mathématiques...

*****
des écrivains, des poètes et des artistes ont de tout temps écrit sur l'art...
de nos jour, les artistes ont leur blog, participe à des colloques et interviennent dans certaines revues...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2008)

je vais allé me promener aussi...


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Mars 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Ouvrir les yeux, résonner plus que raisonner.



Certes, mais où, vers qui et vers quoi, résonne le son de l'émotion esthétique

Si ce n'est dans quelque territoire où on peut l'entendre

Des territoires qui ne sont pas voués à la solitude devant la résonance

Ces terres du langage


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2008)

Je tiens avant toutes choses à préciser le plaisirs que j'ai de lire une telle suite de postes, ça fait plaisirs   

Le rapport des artistes à l'écrit fut de tout temps un enjeu. De nombreux artistes souhaitaient contrôler leur image par le biais de textes, de manifestes tels que les Futuristes. 

Il est intéressant de remarquer à ce propos, que ce "mouvement" d'avant-garde (une notion beaucoup plus complexe qu'il n'y paraît. Des historiens se battent encore aujourd'hui à ce propos  ) a vu son nom choisi par les artistes eux-même tandis que l'impressionnisme, le fauvisme, le cubisme (etc...) fut souvent des termes initiés par ces fameux critiques. 

Autre point sur lequel, j'aimerai revenir. Peut-être ai-je mal compris les propos de Coloquinte, et dans ce cas, je m'en excuse d'avance, mais tu dis, je cite :"je m'abstiens de vous présenter ce qui me touche." Ce élément est pour moi essentiel car il permet de comprendre pourquoi l'histoire de l'art est subjectif bien que les historiens essaient de dépasser cela, mais sans y parvenir....


----------



## Chang (2 Mars 2008)

> dans la réception des oeuvres d'art, il y a une grande charge affective.
> et ces considérations sur le gôut débouchent inmanquablement sur des polémiques personnelles incessantes et erratiques.
> l'argumentation _beau _ laid_, _art _ pas art_, _j'aime _ j'aime_ _pas _résonne comme une assertion définitive et fermée.
> assertion qui ne prend pas en compte ou refuse les enjeux esthétiques *par manque d'outils conceptuels qui permettent d'en avoir une critique informée et une approche avisée.*




C'est ce que je trouve le plus dommage dans l'art conceptuel. Si l'on en vient a regarder une expo, une construction, une installation sans connaitre un tant soit peu l'historique de l'art et/ou de l'auteur de l'oeuvre, alors on passe a cote.

Alors oui on peut se documenter, bien sur, mais quand je vois les discussions ici (au demaurant tres interessantes) je me dis qu'il faut avoir un solide bagage pour apprecier l'art conceptuel.

Rares sont les artistes d'art contemporain qui m'ont touche mais ca arrive regulierement, au hasard d'un tableau, d'un lien ... En fait ca reste juste une question d'esthetique, de forme, de design ... le reste, le concept, le fait d'etre le premier a poser un urinoir ou des chevaux, autant je comprends la demarche, autant ca ne fait pas avancer le schmilblick, de mon point de vue.


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2008)

Ce qui est dit dans ce fil, me fait faire un retour en arrière...
L'enseignement qui m'a été dispensé durant ma jeunesse*...  
Que ce soit en histoire de l'art ou en arts plastiques, les cours étaient indigestes du fait que l'air du temps voulait que l'on ne parle plus que de la "démarche" de l'artiste, du concept, etc...
En oubliant finalement d'enseigner la matière première, la technique...
"On" ne faisait que tenir des discours encore et encore : 





coloquinte a dit:


> (...) Vois-tu, je fais partie d'une génération qui a été au collège pendant les années Lang où çà se gargarisait de "création" et de "culture" (...)


Que ce soit au lycée ou aux Bôôzarts, tout le monde était barré dans ce "trip"...
Pas mal d'amis et copains, maintenant dessinateurs BD, illustrateurs, peintres, ont choisi, comme moi, de sortir de ce cursus pour prendre des cours en ateliers privés et/ou être autodidactes...  
C'est pourquoi toute cette enfilade de posts sur des &#339;uvres d'artistes divers, me semble un fatras indémêlable...
C'est intéressant malgré tout, bien que, je l'avoue, je lise tout ça en diagonale...  :rose:

Bien qu'il ait été effacé, je le remet donc; c'était un argumentaire : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*poil aux... _

Je me contenterais de lire ce fil...


----------



## fredintosh (2 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ce qui est dit dans ce fil, me fait faire un retour en arrière...
> L'enseignement qui m'a été dispensé durant ma jeunesse*...
> Que ce soit en histoire de l'art ou en arts plastiques, les cours étaient indigestes du fait que l'air du temps voulait que l'on ne parle plus que de la "démarche" de l'artiste, du concept, etc...
> En oubliant finalement d'enseigner la matière première, la technique...
> ...



Je suis bien d'accord avec tirhum. L'initiation à la technique est une approche tout aussi intéressante pour apprendre à apprécier et comprendre une oeuvre, qu'elle soit visuelle ou sonore (on ne parle pas de musique, ici ?  ).
On perçoit ainsi les oeuvres avec beaucoup plus d'acuité, et on débusque bien mieux les imposteurs, au moins sur un plan technique. Même si on peut aussi admettre qu'une oeuvre soit réussie sans débauche de technique, mais cela dépend alors évidemment de sa pertinence (ou de son impertinence...).
Dans les critiques, la technique est trop souvent mise au second plan, sans doute par ignorance de ceux qui glosent sur l'art, et qui "trustent" tout le discours. Pourquoi la technique est-elle sous-représentée dans les discours sur l'art ? Sans doute parce que ceux qui détiennent la technique ne passent pas leur temps à discourir, mais il s'en servent pour créer.
Bref, l'art, c'est comme autre chose, plus on en parle, moins on le pratique.

Je suis désolé d'apprendre ici que l'art actuel doive obligatoirement traîner avec lui tous ces discours pour avoir une raison d'être.
Je ne dis pas que l'art ne nécessite pas d'initiation, mais cette initiation doit-elle pour autant être verbale ou philosophique ?
Si on fait de l'art (visuel ou musical, je ne parle pas de la littérature), c'est justement pour s'affranchir du verbe et utiliser d'autres canaux d'expression. En cela, l'art conceptuel et les discours qui semblent indissociables sont pour moi une régression dans l'histoire de l'art.

L'art devrait se suffire à lui même.

En tant que musicien, je m'amuse souvent d'entendre parler des gens qui sont plus "cultivés" que moi sur un plan musical : ils connaissent le prénom de la femme de tel compositeur, ils se souviennent que tel chef d'orchestre a dirigé telle oeuvre en telle année, ils connaissent le nombre exact de symphonies de chaque compositeur, ils connaissent par coeur la biographie des compositeurs et savent la replacer dans un contexte historique, ils ont quelques anecdotes croustillantes sur chaque artiste (untel est devenu fou, untel était homosexuel, etc.)... MAIS : quand on leur demande d'écouter un morceau et d'en analyser les harmonies ou les formules rythmiques, là, il n'y a en général plus personne. Alors que c'est par là qu'il faut commencer si on veut vraiment être initié à la musique, en tant qu'art majeur, j'entends.
J'en ai même vu, des érudits, qui sont incapables de taper du pied en rythme sur la musique. Ceux là, en général, sont des passionnés de jazz, bizarrement (ils ont peut-être l'impression que le jazz est rythmiquement très libre, ce qui est tout le contraire, il faut un sens du rythme irréprochable).

En résumé, avant de chercher à savoir quelle est la démarche "psychologique" ou "philosophique" de l'artiste, même si cela peut être aussi intéressant, à titre supplémentaire, il me semble primordial de d'abord se focaliser sur l'oeuvre en elle même, sur sa forme, sa composition, sa structure, ses matériaux. Si cela ne suffit pas pour apprécier une oeuvre, alors c'est que l'artiste a échoué. Plutôt que d'essayer de rajouter un discours à son oeuvre ou de laisser les critiques autorisés inventer des concepts pour l'expliquer ou la justifier, il devrait se remettre au travail jusqu'à parvenir à un résultat qui ne nécessite aucun commentaire.
L'art s'adresse à nos sens avant tout. Certes, il peut ensuite être interprété intellectuellement, mais si on déconnecte l'aspect perceptif de l'interprétation intellectuelle, on passe à côté de l'essentiel.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2008)

Le passage du sensible à l'intellect, là est tout le problème  

Cependant, pour une prendre un expression bien du Nord, il est vrai qu'il faut souvent un certain "bagage" pour comprendre l'art contemporain. Mais ceci est vrai de tout temps, depuis les prémices de l'histoire de l'art. Après bien sur, il faut à mon sens distinguer la compréhension d'une oeuvre à l'émotion qu'elle p-a pu créer en nous.

Selon moi, l'art médiéval est bien plus complexe et difficile à déchiffrer que l'art contemporain. À cette époque, presque toutes la population, même la moins lettrée, était imprégnée d'une grande culture visuel des symboles permettant de comprendre les tableaux très souvent religieux. 
Aujourd'hui, il est beaucoup difficile, notamment à cause d'un déclin du rôle joué par l'église. Tout est un  problème d'iconographie dans l'art médiévale (bien que l'aspect plastique soit bien entendu primordial), et je trouve que l'on peut rapprocher cet aspect à l'art contemporain.

Pour résumer, il est selon moi plus difficile de comprendre un tableau de Van Eyck ou de un évangéliaire du XIIe qu'une oeuvre contemporaine que l'on peut restituée dans un contexte du fait qu'on y vit.


Ps: Certaines remarques me font penser à ce que dis Miguel Barcélo: "En réalité, c'est le regard sur la peinture qui manque le plus aujourd'hui. On a trop parlé". 

Je pense qu'il faut procéder à une réécriture de l'art de la seconde moitié du XXe siècle, moins manichéenne en faisant une plus large place à la peinture dite de chevalet dont on avait annoncé la disparition u peu trop vite.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ce qui est dit dans ce fil, me fait faire un retour en arrière...
> L'enseignement qui m'a été dispensé durant ma jeunesse*...
> Que ce soit en histoire de l'art ou en arts plastiques, les cours étaient indigestes du fait que l'air du temps voulait que l'on ne parle plus que de la "démarche" de l'artiste, du concept, etc...
> En oubliant finalement d'enseigner la matière première, la technique...
> ...


 


fredintosh a dit:


> Je suis bien d'accord avec tirhum. L'initiation à la technique est une approche tout aussi intéressante pour apprendre à apprécier et comprendre une oeuvre, qu'elle soit visuelle ou sonore (on ne parle pas de musique, ici ?  ).
> On perçoit ainsi les oeuvres avec beaucoup plus d'acuité, et on débusque bien mieux les imposteurs, au moins sur un plan technique. Même si on peut aussi admettre qu'une oeuvre soit réussie sans débauche de technique, mais cela dépend alors évidemment de sa pertinence (ou de son impertinence...).
> Dans les critiques, la technique est trop souvent mise au second plan, sans doute par ignorance de ceux qui glosent sur l'art, et qui "trustent" tout le discours. Pourquoi la technique est-elle sous-représentée dans les discours sur l'art ? Sans doute parce que ceux qui détiennent la technique ne passent pas leur temps à discourir, mais il s'en servent pour créer.


 


antoine59 a dit:


> Le passage du sensible à l'intellect, là est tout le problème
> 
> Selon moi, l'art médiéval est bien plus complexe et difficile à déchiffrer que l'art contemporain. À cette époque, presque toutes la population, même la moins lettrée, était imprégnée d'une grande culture visuel des symboles permettant de comprendre les tableaux très souvent religieux.
> Aujourd'hui, il est beaucoup difficile, notamment à cause d'un déclin du rôle joué par l'église. Tout est un problème d'iconographie dans l'art médiévale (bien que l'aspect plastique soit bien entendu primordial), et je trouve que l'on peut rapprocher cet aspect à l'art contemporain.
> ...


 
décidemment.

le sensible / la technique
encore un débat régressif.

pour tirhum:
si en lisant, même en diagonal, ce fil, tu as l'impression d'une régression ou d'un retour en arrière, c'est que certaines réactions ou attitudes y menaient.

pour fredintosh:
il n'est pas de bonne critique qui fasse l'impasse sur les aspects techniques d'une oeuvre.
je te renvoi au catalogue de la fondation cartier sur l'exposition de *thomas demand* (par exemple). 
élégant et concis.

ce qui peut compliquer la tâche des critiques ou des historiens, c'est que les artistes contemporains sont souvent et de plus en plus pluri-disciplinaire, travaillant séparemment ou ensemble, dans une même proposition, différents médiums (dessins, photo, peinture, sculpture, installation, vidéo...).
voir l'exposition _cellar door_ de *loris gréaud* au palais de tokyo qui propose une forme d'oeuvre d'art totale.

ma dernière proposition (oeuvre_07 sur _plight_ de *joseph* *beuys*) qui était une tentative de description, participe ouvertement d'une exploration réelle et physique d'une oeuvre d'art. 
une immersion sensible.

pour antoine59:
la technique de *van eyck* est toujours utilisée de nos jours. 
simplement les matériaux ont changés et / ou évolués (agglutinant, pigment, médium et vernis). de plus, notre rapport au temps s'est accéléré au point où les peintres veulent des produits qui sèchent plus vite (peinture acrylique, vynylique, pigment azoïques, siccatifs...).

_aparté:_
un peintre comme *gehrard* *richter* travaille toujours à l'ancienne (mais, il ne broie pas ses couleurs, n'est pas un adepte de la colle de peau au bain-marie comme tirhum  ... ).

en continuité de l'argumentation de antoine59, je parlerais très brièvement de *cézanne*.

l'invention de _cézanne_ consiste à construire ses tableaux par la couleur et non par la lumière.
jusqu'ici la représentation de la 3 ème dimension rapportée à la 2 ème (le tableau) était réduite par la perspective linéaire, le clair-obscur, le modelé...

_cézanne_ introduit un mode subjectif dans la façon même de peindre.
il est le peintre de la sensation pure.


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> décidemment.
> 
> le sensible / la technique
> encore un débat régressif.
> (...)


Je parlais du côté négatif d'une certaine époque de l'enseignement et d'une "critique" en général, qui a privilégié ou privilégie un seul côté des choses...
Pas d'équilibre = pas intéressant.

 


Maintenant, je me tais...
C'est le genre de conversations que je préfère écouter...
Trop de choses dont je ne suis pas "sûr", moi-même, pour pouvoir en parler...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> *thomas demand*
> _cellar door_ de *loris gréaud*
> _plight_ de *joseph* *beuys*
> *van eyck*
> ...



Voilà des &#339;uvres et des personnalités d'artistes. Donc des rencontres personnelles avec celles-ci. Des expériences.
C'est bien ce que je défends depuis le début.

En définitive, le concept "d'art", maintenant, je m'en fous. Qu'elle soit contemporaine ou non, conceptuelle ou figurative, seule compte pour moi désormais l'expérience, au creux de soi, avec la singularité de l'&#339;uvre.
C'est un parti-pris personnel que j'assume et qui n'engage bien entendu que moi.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Je parlais du côté négatif d'une certaine époque de l'enseignement et d'une "critique" en général, qui a privilégié ou privilégie un seul côté des choses...
> Pas d'équilibre = pas intéressant.
> 
> 
> ...


 
je profite de ta réponse, que je respecte entièrement du reste, pour mieux me positionner dans ce fil.

pour moi, le problème actuel de l'art contemporain est dans la façon *passive* dont certaines oeuvres d'art se répètent, se déclinent ou s'inspirent... dans le seul but de correspondre au marché...
et les institutions paresseuses érigent cette passivité en _dictature du bon goût_.
et les décideurs des grands musées ou autres fondations privées en profitent pour spéculer dessus, sous le label "art contemporain".

il y a des propositions fortes qui m'interesse, d'autres qui m'ennuie terriblement. certaines où je ne comprend rien et d'autres où je comprend très bien, parce que déjà vu, déjà fait...

pour finir, l'art contemporain est un produit vivant, organique et extrêmement fragile.
et c'est cette fragilité qui m'interesse, parce qu'elle produit du sensible.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Voilà des &#339;uvres et des personnalités d'artistes. Donc des rencontres personnelles avec celles-ci. Des expériences.
> C'est bien ce que je défends depuis le début.
> 
> En définitive, le concept "d'art", maintenant, je m'en fous. Qu'elle soit contemporaine ou non, conceptuelle ou figurative, seule compte pour moi désormais l'expérience, au creux de soi, avec la singularité de l'&#339;uvre.
> C'est un parti-pris personnel que j'assume et qui n'engage bien entendu que moi.


 
je crois qu'il y a eu, dans ce fil, une certaine méprise quand aux intentions de départ et celles d'arrivée.

et je vois que tu délaisses le pédagogique pour l'expérience...

je ne crois qu'en l'expérience comme forme de connaissance:
_l'expérience intérieure_...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> pour finir, l'art contemporain est un produit vivant, organique et extrêmement fragile.
> et c'est cette fragilité qui m'interesse, parce qu'elle produit du sensible.



Elle est surtout le produit du sensible. L'expérience que nous en avons dans les musées n'est que partielle. La rencontre est frappée d'interdictions diverses qui sont censées préserver l'oeuvre et avec elle l'institution muséale. Dieu merci pour cette dernière, il est évident pour les visiteurs avertis qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de passer la main sur une oeuvre pour faire l'expérience de sa force ou de sa violence. 

PS : un clin d'oeil musical


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Elle est surtout le produit du sensible. L'expérience que nous en avons dans les musées n'est que partielle. La rencontre est frappée d'interdictions diverses qui sont censées préserver l'oeuvre et avec elle l'institution muséale. Dieu merci pour cette dernière, il est évident pour les visiteurs avertis qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de passer la main sur une oeuvre pour faire l'expérience de sa force ou de sa violence.
> 
> PS : un clin d'oeil musical



Excellent renversement du génitif 

Pour ma part, je ne comprends pas ces dualismes : émotion/concept, technique/discours, sensible/intellect, etc.

L'&#339;uvre d'art dit quelque chose. Elle le dit aux sens aussi bien qu'à l'intellect
Parce qu'elle est un langage, à sa façon, et que nous ne pouvons comprendre que ce qui est signifié. Parce que nous sommes d'une constitution à la fois sensible et rationnelle. Si l'&#339;uvre d'art n'était faite que pour l'intellect, nous serions des dieux. Si elle n'était faite que pour les sens, nous serions des animaux. Et l'&#339;uvre d'art n'aurait pas lieu d'être. Notre lot est là : nous ne sommes ni des dieux, ni des animaux et c'est pourquoi nous sommes condamnés à l'&#339;uvre d'art

Et condamnés à en parler


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> je crois qu'il y a eu, dans ce fil, une certaine méprise quand aux intentions de départ et celles d'arrivée.



Ah bon ? Je croyais qu'il s'agissait de refaire l'histoire de l'art. Aussi me posais-je la question de la façon même dont on peut discourir sur les &#339;uvres d'art. Car l'histoire de l'art est un discours parmi d'autres sur l'art. Et en ce sens, les discours, je propose de les relativiser. Maintenant s'il s'agit de nous faire un exposé sur l'art contemporain, je ne sais pas si cela répond à la question de départ du fil non plus. D'où la méprise. 
Personnellement j'ai toujours trouvé problématique la notion "d'histoire de l'art". Je ne comprends pas trop ce que cela veut dire. Cela dit pas d'inquiétude à ce sujet : je suis un imbécile, il est normal que je ne comprenne rien !




LHO a dit:


> et je vois que tu délaisses le pédagogique pour l'expérience...


J'ai toujours présenté le "pédagogique" comme véhicule, vecteur vers la formation d'un goût personnel afin de faire ensuite des expériences les plus personnelles qui soient avec les &#339;uvres. La "pédagogie" n'est pas une fin en soi. Il est important "d'oublier" ce que l'on a appris à un moment, voire de désapprendre. Mais cela ne peut se faire qu'en étant passé par la rigueur de l'apprentissage.



LHO a dit:


> je ne crois quand (qu'en) l'expérience comme forme de connaissance:
> _l'expérience intérieure_...


Je suis d'accord.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Elle est surtout le produit du sensible. L'expérience que nous en avons dans les musées n'est que partielle. La rencontre est frappée d'interdictions diverses qui sont censées préserver l'oeuvre et avec elle l'institution muséale. Dieu merci pour cette dernière, il est évident pour les visiteurs avertis qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de passer la main sur une oeuvre pour faire l'expérience de sa force ou de sa violence.
> 
> PS : un clin d'oeil musical


 
un peu plus haut, je parlais de la façon dont l'institution muséale (qui sacralise et conserve) neutralisait l'art.

le musée devrait être un espace de vie au même titre qu'un café, une boulangerie, un parking...

des formes émergentes d'exposition sauvage ont eu lieu dans les années 80 et 90.
d'autres formes sont apparues (parking, jardin public, appartement...).
tout comme certains mouvements alternatifs à paris, londres ou berlin... de 80 à nos jours. 
souvent des espaces pluri-disciplinaire, comme _le point éphémère_ à paris ou des squatts comme ceux de la _m__auernstrasse_ dans le quartier de kreuzberg à berlin...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> des formes émergentes d'exposition sauvage ont eu lieu dans les années 80 et 90.
> d'autres formes sont apparues (parking, jardin public, appartement...).[/SIZE][/FONT]



Ont-elles échappé _in fine_ à l'institutionnalisation ?
Les années 90 ont vu effectivement une prolifération de sites "alternatifs" mais la conclusion qu'on en tire c'est que ce mouvement a plutôt été celui d'une extension de l'institution muséale, sa contamination en tous lieux, que sa remise en cause. La folie de l'_in situ_ qui fut celle de ces années-là est devenu une forme d'académisme.

Peut-on échapper à la récupération ? A l'Institution ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Peut-on échapper à la récupération ? A l'Institution ?



Pour faire court, je pense que non

Mais est-ce nécessairement un mal? Comme on a déjà parlé, le land art expose bien le problème de l'in situ et de la récupération des musées mais aussi des galeries dont l'importance va en s'accroissant. L'oeuvre de Walter de Maria et notamment Lignthning in fiels permet d'appréhender ce désirs d'aller en dehors de l'institution, mais pour aller la visitée, il fallait prendre contact avec la galerie. 
Un artiste aujourd'hui ne peux ou difficilement vivre sans le soutient d'une institution car elle est l'une des pièce triangulaire du puzzle.

Ps: Pour Van Eyck, il ne s'agissait de technique mais de l'iconographie souvent très complexe.


----------



## Audrey b. (2 Mars 2008)

un cerf de la série des trophées de France Cadet
Les trophées sont semblables à    ceux que les chasseurs peuvent arborer dans leur salon mais il s'agit ici de    bustes de robots.  Chaque robot possède son propre    programme interne qui réagit avec l'environnement extérieur grâce    notamment à son capteur infrarouge placé sur son torse. Il peut    ainsi détecter la présence d'une ou plusieurs personne, mais également    son déplacement.
 Lorsqu'aucun spectateur se    trouve face à cette collection d'espèces de robots, les trophées    sont inactifs. Leurs yeux sont éteints, leurs têtes fièrement    érigées vers le haut sont immobiles. Mais lorsqu'un spectateur    s'avance, les robots se mettent soudainement à réagir à    son approche. Ils tournent leur tête dans sa direction, leurs yeux sallument,    leurs bouches sentrouvrent et ils comment à grogner.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> le musée devrait être un espace de vie au même titre qu'un café, une boulangerie, un parking...
> [/SIZE][/FONT]



C'est une vieille utopie. L'atteindre à mon avis dépend davantage de conditions politiques et sociales qu'esthétiques ou artistiques. On pourrait relire Marcuse (un penseur des années 30) à ce sujet, qui a beaucoup inspiré la mouvance de Mai 68. Il est un peu oublié de nos jours. 

L'une des tentatives en France de rendre plus vivante l'institution tant dans les arts visuels que dans la musique a été celle de Jack Lang. Quelle horreur... 
- La transformation de l'accès à l'art par le "festif" et non par l'éducation, travail plus ingrat, de long terme, et beaucoup moins poudre aux yeux que toutes ces "fêtes" (Fête de la Musique... on voit ce que c'est devenu), 
- L'amalgame de tout avec tout par la formule du "tout est culture" (d'ailleurs la notion rabâchée de "culture" a effacé le concept d'art dans ces années-là), 
- La création d'un marché artificiel de l'art contemporain qui a étiolé la création française en créant une forme de nouvel académisme dirigé par des hauts-fonctionnaires ministériels, 
- La dimension publicitaire de la politique culturelle (il n'y a qu'à voir comment des publicitaires comme Goude étaient érigés en Génies), 

bref la transformation de la vie artistique et culturelle en un gigantesque Spectacle, comme l'aurait dénoncé les situs.

Tout cela au détriment d'une vraie initiation à la pratique artistique qui aurait du être portée dans ses fondamentaux par l'Education Nationale.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Notre lot est là : nous ne sommes ni des dieux, ni des animaux et c'est pourquoi nous sommes condamnés à l'&#339;uvre d'art
> 
> Et condamnés à en parler


 
je ne savais pas que les philosophes étaient procureurs.  
(pour) _être condamné à l'oeuvre d'art_, je tuerai bien tous les philosophes et tous les procureurs.  
et dans le sens contraire, tous les artistes, surtout les artistes contemporains.  

*****
quand à _être condamné à en parler_... cet étroit espace de discussion qu'est ce fil nous y condamne. certes. :sleep:  

mais plus globalement, l'oeuvre d'art pré-existe à toutes formes de discours. voir la naissance des formes comme proto-langage dans la préhistoire (lascaux).

*****
 je re-prend le geste inaugural de duchamp.
s'il savait toute la glose, toutes les interprétations et écrits qu'a suscité son geste, en dadaïste iconoclaste qu'il était, il aurait _pissé_ dans l'urinoir, faisant entrer dans un produit manufacturé une part de lui-même, une part organique et vivante.
(pour les siècles des siècles...)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2008)

Dans les années 70, on avait coutume de demander à tout locuteur :
"D'où tu parles ?"

CouleurSud parle depuis sa position de philosophe.
Antoine59 depuis celle, je présume peut-être à tort, d'un étudiant en art.
Moi depuis ma position de quidam, spectateur de l'art (contemporain ou pas), et qui s'est un moment intéressé à des aspects de la théorie de l'art.

LHO, si tu veux bien : "D'où tu parles?"


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> je ne savais pas que les philosophes étaient procureurs.



Et Sartre : "l'homme est condamné à être libre" (_L'existentialisme est un humanisme_)



LHO a dit:


> quand à _être condamné à en parler_... cet étroit espace de discussion qu'est ce fil nous y condamne. certes. :sleep:
> 
> mais plus globalement, l'oeuvre d'art pré-existe à toutes formes de discours. voir la naissance des formes comme proto-langage dans la préhistoire (lascaux).



Je veux dire par là que si l'&#339;uvre d'art est l'objet d'une expérience intérieure singulière, comme l'a dit Coloquinte, cette expérience n'est pas pour autant complètement ineffable et muette. Il m'est arrivé d'être bouleversé par la contemplation d'une &#339;uvre. Sur le moment l'émotion fait taire toute parole, impose son propre silence. Mais après, j'ai eu besoin d'en parler, comme si la force et la singularité de cette émotion ne trouvait son accomplissement qu'en débordant la sphère close de l'ego, qu'en s'éprouvant dans le dialogue. Et je n'entends pas par là une vague conversation, mais bien un logos partagé. 

L'émotion esthétique n'est pas pur sentiment incommunicable. Elle convoque des significations. Ce que dit Boris de Schloezer dans _Introduction à J.S Bach_. Ecouter réellement la musique, ce n'est pas s'abandonner à une vague euphorie à la fois sentimentale et sensuelle. Cette euphorie est bien plutôt, chez l'auditeur, un oubli de la musique "pour le flux intérieur qu'elle déclenche, pour l'illusion d'une enrichissement, d'un accroissement et d'une liberté qui lui sont octroyés gratuitement, à la seule condition de rester _passif_". Ecouter vraiment la musique, c'est la comprendre. Ceci, car comprendre est une activité, une appréhension active des significations de l'&#339;uvre. Nous ne sommes pas vraiment "touchés" par l'art en restant passifs.*

*tu le dis d'ailleurs toi-même dans l'un des précédents messages


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Ont-elles échappé _in fine_ à l'institutionnalisation ?
> Les années 90 ont vu effectivement une prolifération de sites "alternatifs" mais la conclusion qu'on en tire c'est que ce mouvement a plutôt été celui d'une extension de l'institution muséale, sa contamination en tous lieux, que sa remise en cause. La folie de l'_in situ_ qui fut celle de ces années-là est devenu une forme d'académisme.
> 
> Peut-on échapper à la récupération ? A l'Institution ?


 


antoine59 a dit:


> Pour faire court, je pense que non
> 
> Mais est-ce nécessairement un mal? Comme on a déjà parlé, le land art expose bien le problème de l'in situ et de la récupération des musées mais aussi des galeries dont l'importance va en s'accroissant. L'oeuvre de Walter de Maria et notamment Lignthning in fiels permet d'appréhender ce désirs d'aller en dehors de l'institution, mais pour aller la visitée, il fallait prendre contact avec la galerie.
> Un artiste aujourd'hui ne peux ou difficilement vivre sans le soutient d'une institution car elle est l'une des pièce triangulaire du puzzle.


 


coloquinte a dit:


> C'est une vieille utopie. L'atteindre à mon avis dépend davantage de conditions politiques et sociales qu'esthétiques ou artistiques. On pourrait relire Marcuse (un penseur des années 30) à ce sujet, qui a beaucoup inspiré la mouvance de Mai 68. Il est un peu oublié de nos jours.
> 
> L'une des tentatives en France de rendre plus vivante l'institution tant dans les arts visuels que dans la musique a été celle de Jack Lang. Quelle horreur...
> - La transformation de l'accès à l'art par le "festif" et non par l'éducation, travail plus ingrat, de long terme, et beaucoup moins poudre aux yeux que toutes ces "fêtes" (Fête de la Musique... on voit ce que c'est devenu),
> ...


 
*****
ces formes émergentes et alternatives sont des éléments de contre pouvoir. 
j'en parlais uniquement par rapport à la tendance actuelle à l'uniformisatin de l'offre artistique des grandes instances muséales.

certaines de des structures alternatives ont été récupérées dans le seul but de pouvoir les contrôler. 
car ce qui échappe à un pouvoir centralisateur est dangereux.
d'autres ont purement et simplement disparues, surement dû à la faiblesse de leurs propositions, à un mélange romantique entre attitudes et création... 

des strutures comme le _palais de tokyo_ (lieu dédié à l'art contemporain), ou _le point éphémère_ (lieu alternatif pluridisciplinaire) l'une institutionalisée et l'autre en voie de l'être ou de disparition, sont nécessaire à la vitalité et la dynamique de la scène contemporaine.

je ne pense pas que le _palais de tokyo_ soit une utopie.
car, c'est un espace de vie et de réflexion et de détente... et qui s'ouvre aux publics scolaires...

_main d'oeuvre_ à saint ouen, _le cube_ à issy-les-moulineaux, notamment, participent aussi de cette dynamique où les utopies deviennent réelles...
 

les années _lang_ se résume à la création de fond régionaux d'art contemporain (f.r.a.c) qui correspondait à la nouvelle loi sur la décentralisation.
ensuite, création d'un top 50 des artistes de l'époque. top 50 qui investissait les nouveaux lieux, ce qui faisait qu'à la fin tout les f.r.a.c se ressemblaient.
les plus riches (donc des régions les plus riches) ayant la primeur des pièces maîtresses sur les plus pauvres qui se contentaient des fonds de tiroirs...

à sa défense la france, de l'époque, accusait un sérieux retard en matière d'art contemporain par rapport à la belgique, l'allemagne ou l'angleterre.
mais en belgique ou en allemagne les sphères privées et publiques ne sont pas cloisonnées comme en france où le pouvoir se veut toujours le régent ou le mécène.

****
ne pas confondre la scène alternative et punk de ces années là avec _l'in-situ_ (le happening, la performance, le land art...)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Dans les années 70, on avait coutume de demander à tout locuteur :
> "D'où tu parles ?"
> 
> CouleurSud parle depuis sa position de philosophe.
> ...


 
je suis hybride:

j'ai des fonctions dirigeantes et organisatrices dans l'extrême contemporain (nouveaux médias) d'un côté et créatives de l'autre (_extand cinéma_ ou la poursuite du cinéma par d'autres moyens et la vidéo interactive...)

voilà, d'où je parle.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2008)

OK. Merci d'avoir répondu.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> _le cube_ à issy-les-moulineaux, notamment, participent aussi de cette dynamique où les utopies deviennent réelles...



On dit : Merci M'sieur Santini !


----------



## bompi (3 Mars 2008)

Quand même, je trouve que l'on s'est un peu égaré, finalement : on parle peu d'histoire, que ce soit avec h ou H. C'est bien l'histoire, ça me plaît. Ce n'est jamais neutre mais offre des perspectives qui évitent de toujours croire une époque (la sienne, notamment) comme détachée des autres.

De plus, l'idée d'une oeuvre par jour avec un minimum de laïus a rapidement dérivée en débat plus ou moins conceptuel. Ça, ça m'intéresse moins, quand même : on arrive effectivement vite à des juxtapositions de monologues (avec lesquels je peux être aussi bien en accord, évidemment).

PS : J'anticipe (au cas où) : d'où je parle ? Classe moyenne, fils de prof, informaticien, aime les mathématiques (ah ! la Topologie, quel pied !), ne croit vraiment plus les discours théoriques en Art/art. Aime (évidemment ?) les technologies dans l'art : mais essentiellement dans la musique.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Antoine59 depuis celle, je présume peut-être à tort, d'un étudiant en art.



Zut, je suis démasqué  
C'est quoi le truc, il faut dire d'où l'on vient? expliquer son Curriculum vitae ? 
Oui, je suis actuellement en Master recherche en histoire de l'art (et pas seulement )

Peut-être est-ce là que réside mon envie de tout remettre à un point de vue historique? On se refait pas. 

En revanche, je me demande quelle seras la meilleur façon de faire vivre ce fil sans que ça ne parte en vrille mais sans pour autant inhiber l'écriture de chacun?
J'avais penser à lancer un sujet, choisis arbitrairement par un des "forumeur" permettant d'intégrer un choix d'artistes. 
Une question qui fut déjà légèrement abordée me semble être intéressante, celle de l'artiste et de la muséologie...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> En revanche, je me demande quelle seras la meilleur façon de faire vivre ce fil sans que ça ne parte en vrille mais sans pour autant inhiber l'écriture de chacun?



Question fréquente sur MacGé. La quadrature du cercle ou le sexe des anges sont des questions plus simples à résoudre que celle-ci...

Comme tu es l'initiateur de ce fil, je te propose de le relancer. J'en ai parlé plus haut, mais je réitère ma demande :

"Qu'est-ce que l'Histoire de l'Art ?"

Avant de la refaire, pourrais-tu nous la définir ?

Personnellement j'ai du mal avec cette notion (sans doute parce que j'ai eu la polyo étant petit, mais quand même...).


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Mars 2008)

Bon, tout ceci ne nous pas l'heure

Donc, je propose une uvre assez étrange de Gino Severini, peintre futuriste (évidemment italien). _Dynamismes de formes-lumières dans l'espace_ (1913)







Pour recentrer le fil sur l'art contemporain

Sur ce que dit cet art par rapport à d'autres formes spirituelles

Notamment, tous les débats scientifiques sur la nature de la lumière qui se développent à l'époque

Severini dit mieux et plus rapidement la synthèse des conflits entre l'idée d'une nature ondulatoire de la lumière et la conception corpusculaire de cette même lumière. Bien avant les théories scientifiques de De Broglie, Severini peint la lumière comme mécanique ondulatoire.

Le titre parle de lui même : la lumière est un dynamisme, un pur mouvement ondulatoire qui ne serait pas visible sans les concrétions corpusculaires qu'il laisse se développer

Severini peint à la fois le mouvement de la lumière et son image, le mobile et l'immobile


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2008)

ligne 1967





cercle


"faire de l'art en marchant"
*richard long*


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mars 2008)

Faire l'art en marchant : *les lignes de Nasca* 







*Carl Andre* - 10 x 10 Copper Square, 1967.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bon, tout ceci ne nous pas l'heure


 
il est 20:08





giacomo balla. dynamisme d'un chien en laisse. 1912

entre peinture et vidéo...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


>



Tableaux très intéressant de Sévérini au niveau de l'idée futuriste comme l'explique CouleurSud mais aussi au niveau du "traitement plastique" et plus particulièrement de la touche non sans rappeler, toutes proportions gardées, le divisionnisme...



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Faire l'art en marchant : *les lignes de Nasca*



Un vrai mystère ces dessins et notamment les fameuses pistes d'atterrissages.
ps: je vous conseils les différents articles de Maria Reich à ce sujet


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2008)

saint just line. 1986





bergeyck circle. 1982

*richard long.*

la démarche de _richard long_ réfute et nie l'institution puisque l'essentiel de son oeuvre se situe _au_ dehors.
on parle de _land art_, d'oeuvre _in situ_ ou d'oeuvre extérieure.
pour _long_ ce sont des "sculptures de paysage" faites de pierre ou de boue.

quand il présente, à ses débuts, ses "sculptures de paysage" il utilise essentiellement des photographies comme témoin, trace de son action; des cartes géographiques avec ses itinéraires, ses points de localisation et parfois des textes. 

plus tard, il interviendra directement au sein de l'institution sous forme d'installations, opérant un puissant déplacement en introduisant ce _dehors du monde_ dans la salle blanche de la galerie ou du musée.

dès lors ses oeuvres deviennent des traces anciennes, des objets énigmatiques et indéchiffrables, des formes primaires: lignes et cercles comme un début du monde, un langage des premiers temps.

une sorte de graphie géologique.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2008)

_fresh water salt water line walk_. scotland. 1980.
*richard long*


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Comme tu es l'initiateur de ce fil, je te propose de le relancer. J'en ai parlé plus haut, mais je réitère ma demande :
> 
> "Qu'est-ce que l'Histoire de l'Art ?"
> 
> ...



Bonne question qui en enveloppe beaucoup d'autres 

Le problème, c'est de savoir si il y a une histoire de l'art. 
L'art est-il une région indépendante des autres régions de l'histoire ?

Si il y a une histoire de l'art, est-elle continue ou discontinue ?

Quelle est son allure ? Celle d'un progrès ?

(certes, je ne suis pas l'initiateur de ce fil, mais je réponds quand même, enfin, je réponds par des questions)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

il y a eu un intermède discursif et comme un flottement.
on peut recentrer ce fil sur l'art contemporain (CouleurSud) ou sur le rapport artiste muséologie évoqué par antoine59... et pourquoi pas sur la relation entre art et musique ou l'introduction des mathématiques dans l'art (bompi)...

un flood d'image fait toujours du bien même si cela crée une fausse dynamique.

j'en profite pour souligner que sans _concept_ toute entreprise (ici, la conduite d'un fil) est voué à l'errement, à l'agitation incessante. 
il en va de même pour l'oeuvre d'art.

antoine59, soulignait, à propos de van eyck, la relation entre l'iconographie et sa réception actuelle.
l'oeuvre d'art ne peut se détacher de son contexte historique, politique, sociologique, philosophique et, ici, religieux*.
dans sa réception l'art contemporain participe de la même problèmatique avec cet avantage qu'il est plus proche de nous.

(*)_ la perte du sacré dans nos sociétés occidentales nous éloigne de cette iconographie religieuse qui va de giotto à bacon en passant par cimabue, van der weyden ou el greco...





*rogier de la pasture* 
(dit)
rogier van der weyden
_descente de croix_. 1430-1435.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bonne question qui en enveloppe beaucoup d'autres
> 
> Le problème, c'est de savoir si il y a une histoire de l'art.
> L'art est-il une région indépendante des autres régions de l'histoire ?
> ...


 

il y a une histoire de l'art qui est inséparable de l'histoire tout court. et la définir est un vaste projet, puisque cette histoire est toujours en mouvement et qu'il est toujours difficile de saisir ce qui est mouvant, discontinu, instable... vivant.

 

(*)_ on peut revisiter l'histoire (la grande) sous le seul prisme de l'histoire de l'art ou de l'histoire des religions, voire celle du cinéma comme dans _l'image-mouvement_ et _l'image-temps _de gilles deleuze...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> On dit : Merci M'sieur Santini !


 
oui et non...

je viens d'aprendre que l'état se désengageait de la culture multimédia, ce qui remet en cause son soutien à plus de 100 lieux, 
notamment les E.C.M comme *le cube*...
(ECM, non pas en référence à l'éditeur allemand manfred eicher, mais acronyme pour dire: Espace Culture Multimédia).
les subventions plafonnaient à 30 000  par an...

*****
le rapport _attali_ soulignait que la france devait mettre en oeuvre une stratégie numérique ambitieuse...
on le sait, les sherpas ne sont pas des prophètes...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

Audrey b. a dit:


> un cerf de la série des trophées de France Cadet
> Les trophées sont semblables à ceux que les chasseurs peuvent arborer dans leur salon mais il s'agit ici de bustes de robots. Chaque robot possède son propre programme interne qui réagit avec l'environnement extérieur grâce notamment à son capteur infrarouge placé sur son torse. Il peut ainsi détecter la présence d'une ou plusieurs personne, mais également son déplacement.
> Lorsqu'aucun spectateur se trouve face à cette collection d'espèces de robots, les trophées sont inactifs. Leurs yeux sont éteints, leurs têtes fièrement érigées vers le haut sont immobiles. Mais lorsqu'un spectateur s'avance, les robots se mettent soudainement à réagir à son approche. Ils tournent leur tête dans sa direction, leurs yeux s&#8217;allument, leurs bouches s&#8217;entrouvrent et ils comment à grogner.


 
sur *l'art interactif*: quelques liens...

yugo nakamara

gregory chatonsky
> works > _go to complete listing work >_ choisir un titre...

incident.net
+ liens


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> (certes, je ne suis pas l'initiateur de ce fil, mais je réponds quand même, enfin, je réponds par des questions)



Je t'en pris, réponds si le coeur t'en dis  
J'ai voulu y répondre également mais je me suis rendu compte que je posais plus de questions que je n'y répondais  

Pour faire bref, je vais reprendre un terme anglo-saxon qui est en réalité une sorte de "branche" dans l'étude de l'histoire de l'art très à la mode dans les universités mouais:  ): les_ visuals studies_, qui je pense reflète bien un axe de recherche...



LHO a dit:


> sur *l'art interactif*: quelques liens...
> 
> yugo nakamara
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour ces liens. ils vont rejoindre de ce pas mes signets Safari (on est sur un forum Mac quand même :love: )

Ps: Pour ceux qui s'intéresses à l'art "robotique" et notamment à France Cadet ( voir le post d'Audrey b.), je vous conseil l'expo au Théâtre du manège à Maubeuge (dans le Nord...)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

sur *l'extand cinema* ou "la poursuite du cinéma par d'autres moyens".
sujet effleuré avec _psycho_ par l'évocation d'artistes expérimentaux comme douglas gordon, les levêque ou girardet-müller...

deux films de
*virgil widrich*

*fast film* et *copy shop* 

(les deux liens montrent les deux films en entier.
avec un mauvais encodage flv...).

*****

entre found footage, cinéma d'animation et origami...





fast film. 2003.





copy shop. 2000

*****
infos sur fast film
infos sur copy shop

ces deux films ont été édité par chalet films.
dans *4 films de virgil widrich*.

*****
nota_ j'essaye de réunir des éléments (internet) sur *peter tscherkassky *et *christoph girardet_**matthias müller *sur le _found footage,_ une des formes de _l'extand cinema_ à partir de pellicules trouvées ou achetées ou libres de droits (images d'archives, comme celles du fond *prelinger*...).


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

de *gregory chatonsky*
sur-terre

pour une fiction interactive.

*présentation*
_sur-terre_ est une fiction écrite et réalisée par grégory chatonsky dont le support principal est internet et la thématique le transport ferroviaire. trois histoires, trois personnages se croisent selon de nouveaux procédés de narration permis par le numérique : fragmentation, générativité, combinaisons aléatoires, captation de flux&#8230;

*fiction variable*
_sur-terre_ articule différentes techniques : interactivité individuelle, interactivité collective ou coopérative, générativité, base de données, captation en temps réel de flux de données, traduction d'un média à un autre&#8230; c&#8217;est une fiction bilingue (français et allemand) et non traduite, les écarts de langue produisant des lacunes sémantiques qui permet à l'internaute de s'approprier la narration.

*multi diffusion*
le projet prolonge sa diffusion sur différents supports. à partir du site internet, véritable c&#339;ur de la fiction, un certain nombre de dérivations originales sous forme de : publications (CD, DVD, livre), diffusion télé sur arte, diffusion en salle de cinéma (séance / film unique) et concerts.

*bande originale*
_sur-terre_ c'est aussi une bande-son originale regroupant pour la première fois 15 musiciens de la scène électronique internationale. c&#8217;est à partir de sons de train et d&#8217;ambiances de gare que ces artistes ont composé chacun un morceau sur un thème spécifique.

disponible sur le label _Ytterbium_.

(pour _arte-tv)_
texte élagué et retouché par mes soins.

*****
nota_ dans les liens sur gregory chatonsky, dans le post précédent, il y a un temps de réaction un peu long pour l'affichage de la _complete list_.

(problème d'ergonomie dans la navigation, car il faut sans cesse revenir à la liste...)


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Mars 2008)

LHO

Umbert Boccioni. _Dynamisme d'un corps humain_ (1913)






Il s'agit de la présentation d'un dynamisme, celui d'un corps-matière. Mais ce qui importe essentiellement à Boccioni, c'est le dynamisme. Ici, le mouvement n'est pas représenté par divers instantanés prélevés sur une succession et mis en séries dans le tableau, comme dans le _Nu descendant un escalier_ de Duchamp. Le mouvement n'est pas reconstitué avec des images-instants. C'est l'inverse. C'est la matérialité du corps qui surgit du dynamisme qui l'habite. 

Boccioni croise les recherches de Bergson pour qui tout est durée. La matière elle-même est durée. La durée peut avoir divers degrés de contraction et de dilatation. A l'extrême de sa dilatation, elle s'éparpille en multiples instants, elle se fait espace. L'espace n'est pas autre que la durée. Il est une durée extrêmement ralentie.

Ce que réalise Grégory Chatonsky semble se rapprocher de cette recherche sur l'espace et le temps, mais d'une  tout autre manière.  Dans un entretien avec Dominique Moulon, il dit, à propos  des images de la série  _Read Only Memories (2002)_ :  "cette série de photographies part d'une intuition très simple : le cinéma soumet l'espace au temps. J'avais envie d'inverser ce processus". Donc, recomposer le temps par l'espace. Mais, ceci ne veut pas dire qu'il ferait ce que critique Bergson, un retour au "mécanisme cinématographique de la pensée" qui ne restitue le temps que comme un mixte de durée et d'espace. Ainsi parle-t-il des images de _Fenêtre sur cou_r. Ce ne sont pas des images cinématographiques. Elles n'existent pas, car elles ne sont que suggérées (dans _Fenêtre sur cour_, on ne voit jamais le décor en entier, c'est la conscience du spectateur qui le construit comme tel). C'est un traitement du temps propre au cinéma  qui permet à ces images d'exister.


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2008)

Comme ça, pour dire : je reviens au titre de ce fil, dont une partie semble totalement ignorée des participants (dommage) : histoire.
Ce que j'aurais aimé voir c'est, essaimé au long des contributions, des liens vers l'histoire (avec h, avec H, comme on voudra) : histoire des techniques, histoire des sciences, histoire politique, histoire régionale, histoire nationale etc.
À mon sens, c'est différent d'une énumération d'oeuvres datées, même chronologique.

Par exemple :  Umberto Boccioni est futuriste. Ce mouvement lui a survécu (il est mort en 1916) et a eu un lien assez fort avec le mouvement puis pouvoir fasciste italien.

Personnellement, je trouve que l'on a un peu trop tendance à dissocier les diverses activités humaines, ce qui aboutit à une vision un peu tronquée.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Comme ça, pour dire : je reviens au titre de ce fil, dont une partie semble totalement ignorée des participants (dommage) : histoire.
> Ce que j'aurais aimé voir c'est, essaimé au long des contributions, des liens vers l'histoire (avec h, avec H, comme on voudra) : histoire des techniques, histoire des sciences, histoire politique, histoire régionale, histoire nationale etc.
> À mon sens, c'est différent d'une énumération d'oeuvres datées, même chronologique.
> 
> ...


 

je ne crois pas que cette dissociation ait été négligé dans ce fil mais simplement omise.
on peut rattacher l'oeuvre d'art à son contexte politique et historique. on peut établir les conditions matérielles de l'émergence d'une oeuvre ou d'un mouvement artistique dans son époque. 
on peut signifier ces relations comme tu le fais à propos du facisme et du futurisme...
 mais, d'une façon globale: c'est du domaine de l'historien.


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> je ne crois pas que cette dissociation ait été négligée dans ce fil mais simplement omise.


 Sophiste, va !


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Mars 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Comme ça, pour dire : je reviens au titre de ce fil, dont une partie semble totalement ignorée des participants (dommage) : histoire.
> Ce que j'aurais aimé voir c'est, essaimé au long des contributions, des liens vers l'histoire (avec h, avec H, comme on voudra) : histoire des techniques, histoire des sciences, histoire politique, histoire régionale, histoire nationale etc.
> À mon sens, c'est différent d'une énumération d'oeuvres datées, même chronologique.
> 
> ...



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi. Mais, dans mon précédent post, j'ai mis l'histoire de l'art en relation avec celle de la philosophie. Boccioni connaissait les travaux de Bergson, notamment, _Matière et mémoire_ (1896). 

Ce que j'ai voulu montrer (comme dans mon post sur Severini, avec l'histoire des sciences), c'est, précisément, les liens qui se nouent entre diverses régions de l'histoire, liens qui font qu'un peintre est bien représentatif d'une époque historique déterminé, qu'il peint son temps ou l'esprit de son temps.

Boccioni est un intellectuel et, pour moi, le véritable théoricien du mouvement futuriste. Beaucoup plus que Marinetti, l'auteur du _Manifeste de la poésie futuriste _(1909) qui est un illuminé qui rejoindra effectivement peu à peu Mussolini. Boccioni est à l'initiative du _Manifeste des peintres futuristes (1910) _signé par Balla, Severini, Russolo, Carrà. En outre, Boccioni était plutôt marxiste.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> LHO
> 
> Umbert Boccioni. _Dynamisme d'un corps humain_ (1913)
> 
> ...


 
dans _matière et mémoire_, *bergson* parle de la dualité entre l'image et le mouvement.
pour *deleuze*: l'image _est _le mouvement. 
l'image est ce qui agit et réagit.

ensuite, l'image est matière.
et il peut y avoir des mouvements dans la matière...

edit: et le mouvement n'est qu'une conséquence du temps...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Sophiste, va !


 
en première, j'avais un prof, complétement allumé, pour qui platon était l'horizon indépassable de la pensée...


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> dans _matière et mémoire_, *bergson* parle de la dualité entre l'image et le mouvement.
> pour *deleuze*: l'image _est _le mouvement.
> l'image est ce qui agit et réagit.
> 
> ...



Non. Il dépasse cette dualité. La matière est image. Mais la matière n'est pas autre que la durée. Donc, il y a une identité image/durée si on considère la multiplicité des durées. C'est d'ailleurs ce qu'éclaire bien Deleuze dans _Le Bersonisme_. 

Et je te le cite dans _L'image-mouvement _: "nous somme en mesure de comprendre la thèse si profonde du premier chapitre de _Matière et mémoire_ : 1) il n'y a pas seulement des images instantanées, c'est-à-dire des coupes immobiles du mouvement ; 2) il y a des images-mouvements qui sont des coupes mobiles de la durée; 3) il y a enfin des images-temps, c'est-à-dire des images durée, des images-changement, des images relations, des images-volume, au-delà du mouvement même"

Les deux philosophes disent la même chose


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Boccioni est un intellectuel et, pour moi, le véritable théoricien du mouvement futuriste. Beaucoup plus que Marinetti, l'auteur du _Manifeste de la poésie futuriste _(1909) qui est un illuminé qui rejoindra effectivement peu à peu Mussolini. Boccioni est à l'initiative du _Manifeste des peintres futuristes (1910) _signé par Balla, Severini, Russolo, Carrà. En outre, Boccioni était plutôt marxiste.


 




boccioni disant non au fascisme.



(toile de boccioni)


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Mars 2008)

Aie ! Doublon

Si un modérateur voulait bien réparer, il aurait ma reconnaissance éternelle


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Non. Il dépasse cette dualité. La matière est image. Mais la matière n'est pas autre que la durée. Donc, il y a une identité image/durée si on considère la multiplicité des durées. C'est d'ailleurs ce qu'éclaire bien Deleuze dans _Le Bersonisme_.
> 
> Et je te le cite dans _L'image-mouvement _: "nous somme en mesure de comprendre la thèse si profonde du premier chapitre de _Matière et mémoire_ : 1) il n'y a pas seulement des images instantanées, c'est-à-dire des coupes immobiles du mouvement ; 2) il y a des images-mouvements qui sont des coupes mobiles de la durée; 3) il y a enfin des images-temps, c'est-à-dire des images durée, des images-changement, des images relations, des images-volume, au-delà du mouvement même"
> 
> Les deux philosophes disent la même chose


 
moi, j'aime bien le rythme de deleuze...
 
(tu reconnaitras que le premier chapître de _matière et mémoire_ est fait d'une matière que la mémoire a du mal à conserver. je parle pour une personne normale. je ne sais pas pour toi...)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

l'image est le mouvement. l'image est matière.
il peut y avoir des mouvements dans la matière.

le mouvement est une conséquence de la durée.
la matière est de même nature que la durée.

donc l'image est le temps.


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> moi, j'aime bien le rythme de deleuze...
> 
> (tu reconnaitras que le premier chapître de _matière et mémoire_ est fait d'une matière que la mémoire a du mal à conserver. je parle pour une personne normale. je ne sais pas pour toi...)



Je t'accorde que c'est difficile de faire pire 
Mais on en sort grandi 

Pour revenir à l'histoire, ce qui serait intéressant, ce serait d'essayer effectivement, comme le propose bompi, d'établir des liens entre histoire de l'art et autres régions de l'histoire, ceci pour essayer de faire voir comment l'art appréhende son temps avec ses propres instruments. Par exemple, pour le Futurisme, avec les thèmes de la machine, de la vitesse, de la guerre...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je t'accorde que c'est difficile de faire pire
> Mais on en sort grandi
> 
> Pour revenir à l'histoire, ce qui serait intéressant, ce serait d'essayer effectivement, comme le propose bompi, d'établir des liens entre histoire de l'art et autres régions de l'histoire, ceci pour essayer de faire voir comment l'art appréhende son temps avec ses propres instruments. Par exemple, pour le Futurisme, avec les thèmes de la machine, de la vitesse, de la guerre...


 

mais, avec des recoupements (des coupes transversales, des diagonales mobiles, pour rester deleuzien...), un système de contagion et de glissement...

le thème de la guerre est aussi présent dans l'expressionisme allemand, par exemple...


----------



## Audrey b. (5 Mars 2008)

puisque nous sommes passés dans la théorie...
certaines théories disent que l'art est simplement ce qui différencie l'animal de l'homme.
au sens ou l'art (l'ars) signifie étymologiquement "fabriquer"

toute production humaine ou création serait de l'art....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> la démarche de _richard long_ réfute et nie l'institution puisque l'essentiel de son oeuvre se situe _au_ dehors.



Je ne voudrais pas rentrer dans un débat théorique mais pour une fois... Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce qui est dit, car Long et les autres ont justement eu besoin de l'institution pour faire connaître et reconnaître leur travail. Notamment par le "retour-terrain" que sont la photographie et la cartographie. Toute reconnaissance est institutionnelle. Qu'elle le soit pour un artiste ou pour n'importe quelle autre activité. L'institution ne se résume pas à un espace : c'est un système de valeurs avant toute chose.

Mais pour revenir au propos de Bompi, auquel je souscris, on pourrait aussi relier le travail de Long à la naissante écologie dans ces années-là. A la prise de conscience de la fragilité de la planète, à la nécessité de refonder une "alliance" avec la Nature. Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Je ne voudrais pas rentrer dans un débat théorique mais pour une fois... Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce qui est dit, car Long et les autres ont justement eu besoin de l'institution pour faire connaître et reconnaître leur travail. Notamment par le "retour-terrain" que sont la photographie et la cartographie. Toute reconnaissance est institutionnelle. Qu'elle le soit pour un artiste ou pour n'importe quelle autre activité. L'institution ne se résume pas à un espace : c'est un système de valeurs avant toute chose.
> ?



Je suis d'accord avec toi sur ce point, bien que Long a essayer de se détacher au maximum de l'institution. Mais le Land art, notamment avec Walter de Maria, fut souvent "repris" par le musée.



coloquinte a dit:


> Mais pour revenir au propos de Bompi, auquel je souscris, on pourrait aussi relier le travail de Long à la naissante écologie dans ces années-là. A la prise de conscience de la fragilité de la planète, à la nécessité de refonder une "alliance" avec la Nature. Non ?



Là par contre, je suis pas d'accord  
Bien qu'à cette époque, l'écologie est en pleine naissance, les artistes du land art ne sont pour autant attacher à cette tendance. Il n'y a pas de conviction écologique dans leur travaux même si Lang est un cas légèrement à part.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Je ne voudrais pas rentrer dans un débat théorique mais pour une fois... Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce qui est dit, car Long et les autres ont justement eu besoin de l'institution pour faire connaître et reconnaître leur travail. Notamment par le "retour-terrain" que sont la photographie et la cartographie. Toute reconnaissance est institutionnelle. Qu'elle le soit pour un artiste ou pour n'importe quelle autre activité. L'institution ne se résume pas à un espace : c'est un système de valeurs avant toute chose.


 
tu n'as pas lu la suite à propos de richard long...

_la démarche de richard long réfute et nie l'institution puisque l'essentiel de son oeuvre se situe au dehors._
_on parle de land art, d'oeuvre in situ ou d'oeuvre extérieure._
_pour long ce sont des "sculptures de paysage" faites de pierre ou de boue._

_quand il présente, à ses débuts, ses "sculptures de paysage" il utilise essentiellement des photographies comme témoin, trace de son action; des cartes géographiques avec ses itinéraires, ses points de localisation et parfois des textes. _

_plus tard, il interviendra directement au sein de l'institution sous forme d'installations, opérant un puissant déplacement en introduisant ce dehors du monde dans la salle blanche de la galerie ou du musée._

_dès lors ses oeuvres deviennent des traces anciennes, des objets énigmatiques et indéchiffrables, des formes primaires: lignes et cercles comme un début du monde, un langage des premiers temps._

_une sorte de graphie géologique_

edit: je préfère et de loin ses débuts où il fait de _l'art en marchant..._


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

Audrey b. a dit:


> puisque nous sommes passés dans la théorie...


 
non, c'est une simple discussion entre amis...


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> non, c'est une simple discussion entre amis...



Ou encore :


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

Il me fait penser à du Land Art dans son genre : 






Leonard Knight's Salvation Mountain
Artiste complètement barré que l'on aperçoit dans le film "Into the wild".

Bon tout ça parce que j'ai pas retrouvé L'artiste de Land Art qui faisait des oeuvres éphémères juste le temps d'une photo, ses oeuvres n'étaient pas énormes et il utilisait souvent des feuilles et l'eau pour les coller sur des pierres .... ça vous dit quelque chose ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

sur le* land art *et sa récupération, l'art en général et les démarches artistiques en particulier.
à_ coloquinte_...

*****
il faut toujours appréhender un mouvement dans son ensemble (c'est comme les phrases et les mots, on ne peut les séparer de leur contexte).

je rappellerais qu'au tout début du *land art* (à la fin des années 60) les premières oeuvres produites _in-situ_ ont complètement disparues: pluie et vent...
d'où la nécessité d'avoir une trace. 
dans un premier temps, une empreinte photographique.

plus tard, la présentation des oeuvres_ in-situ_ apparentées au *land art* proposait un appareillage critique: la photographie, témoin d'une oeuvre ou d'un processus (le photographique comme surface d'enregistrement du réel); la cartographie des lieux et des endroits qui détermine un nouveau territoire de l'oeuvre et de la pensée: le dehors... enfin, les textes, non comme commentaires ou discours mais comme appendices.
(la vente des photos servait aussi à financer d'autres projets...)

le *land art *est une expérience des limites et des confins: contrées désertiques, paysages inhospitaliers, lieux inaccessibles et vierges. avec la marche comme principe moteur. la marche _avant_ l'oeuvre comme approche. le temps, non plus celui de l'atelier, mais celui du dehors, de l'espace, de la nature, des éléments

dans sa démarche et son ensemble et malgré sa récupération institutionnelle, le* land art* remet en cause le principe de création (le tableau, l'atelier) et de présentation (la galerie, le musée).

de cette récupération, les principaux acteurs du *land art*: robert smithson (considéré comme le père du land art), richard long, walter de maria ou michael heizer vont s'en servir pour réaliser des "installations".

l'avantage des installations: une meilleur réception des intentions, une confrontation directe avec elles: la pierre, la terre, le sable, le végétal, le minéral... et sémantiquement, un déplacement énorme: faire entrer le dehors du monde (la nature ) dans un espace neutre (la salle blanche du musée, de la galerie...).

le *land art *trouve des résonance dans les démarches actuelles d'artistes comme: andy goldsworthy, nils udo, ian hamilton finlay, wolfgang laib, giuseppe penone ou paul-armand gette.

*****
forme hybride du *land art*:





michael heizer. rift. 1968.





michael heizer. north. east. south. west. 1967-2002.

v
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



richard long. line. 1968.





richard long. stone line. 1980.





walter de maria. ligntening field. 1977.





walter de maria. the equal serie 1976- 1977.





robert smithson. the spiral jetty. 1970.





robert smithson. map of broken glass. 1969


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Mars 2008)

Artistes du Land Art travaillant sur l'éphémère avec feuilles/eau/pierres.

Nils-Udo 

Andy Goldsworthy 

Jean-Pierre Braz


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

odré a dit:


> Bon tout ça parce que j'ai pas retrouvé L'artiste de Land Art qui faisait des oeuvres éphémères juste le temps d'une photo, ses oeuvres n'étaient pas énormes et il utilisait souvent des feuilles et l'eau pour les coller sur des pierres .... ça vous dit quelque chose ?








andy goldsworthy. _yellow elm leaves laid over a rock low water. 1991._

[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Ci-[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]999[/FONT]​ [FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]1999[/FONT]​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> andy goldsworthy. _yellow elm leaves laid over a rock low water. 1991._
> 
> [FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]1999[/FONT]​



C'est ça ! Merci 

Je vais pouvoir aller chercher en bibliothèque


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2008)

Va voir par là (je me suis souvenue que j'avais vu il y a déjà pas mal de temps, un très bon documentaire sur cet artiste. Le lien, te donnes pas mal d'info(brève bio, biblio mais aussi extrait vidéo)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2008)

"nous nous excusons de l'interruption momentanée de l'image... dans quelques instants la suite de notre programme."


----------



## bompi (10 Mars 2008)

Chaque fois que je vois cette image je pense à Marc-Antoine Charpentier [même si sa musique était diffusée à un autre moment].


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2008)

Je crains que ce fil ne meure à petit feu :rose: 
Je me permets alors de le relancer et pour cela, j'ai envie d'aborder la body art.

Cette notion, comme la plupart, est assez flou car elle regroupe un spectre très large d'artistes ayant cependant tous recours à leurs corps comme matériaux, support, outils, métaphore d'un concept (etc) allant de l'actionnisme viennois à des artistes plus "sage" comme Klaus Rinke

Où pouvons-nous trouver les sources ou plutôt prémices de ce mouvement? 
Le corps est indissociable de la création, c'est par lui que le peintre tient son pinceau, que le sculpteur modèle le marbre par son burin. Le corps a toujours été une sorte d'intermédiaire entre la pensée et à la réalisation concrète de la forme. . Au XXe siècle, certains artistes vont transformer ce geste ancestrale tel Pollock en procédant par ses dripping ou encore Fontana qui va lacérer les toiles. 
Mais ces deux artistes bien que modifiant le geste corporel, utilisent un outil tel un pinceau traditionnel pour Pollock ou encore un cuter pour Fontana.
Il faut voir selon moi du côté du mouvement Gutai et notamment de l'oeuvre de Saburo Murakami.  Tout comme Fontana, Murakama va procéder à une détérioration du support, mais à la différence qu'il utilise son corps dans son entier, sans passer par un outil intermédaire.
L'apparition dans les années 60 de l'art corporel est bien entendu à mettre en relation avec la révolution de cette époque tant sexuelle que de pensée. 

J'avoue, c'est un début très bref, mais je souhaitais juste faire un peu revivre le fil et j'attends les réactions de chacun


----------



## bompi (10 Mars 2008)

Euh ... en fait, je dois dire que je ne suis pas bien friand de _body art_. Je dirais même que ça me dégoûte plus qu'autre chose (rappel : je suis petit-bourgeois ).

Bref, je ne suis pas près de relancer ton fil, mon cher  !

PS : inclueriez-vous le tatouage dans le body art ? ce qui fait que tout tatoué d'avant son invention pourrait être un artiste de ce mouvement _par anticipation_ (au sens où l'on a des &#339;uvres oulipiennes _par anticipation_).


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Mars 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Euh ... en fait, je dois dire que je ne suis pas bien friand de _body art_. Je dirais même que ça me dégoûte plus qu'autre chose (rappel : je suis petit-bourgeois ).



Ben tu vois, t'as encore de la chance quelque part, moi ça me dégoute pas, c'est pire que ça : me laisse totalement indifférent, bouche bée avec un grand vide dans la tête :casse:

même pas la moindre petite émotion... c'est grave docteur ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> même pas la moindre petite émotion... c'est grave docteur ?



Bien moins qu'une agueusie totale...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je crains que ce fil ne meure à petit feu :rose:
> Je me permets alors de le relancer et pour cela, j'ai envie d'aborder la body art.
> 
> Cette notion, comme la plupart, est assez flou car elle regroupe un spectre très large d'artistes ayant cependant tous recours à leurs corps comme matériaux, support, outils, métaphore d'un concept (etc) allant de l'actionnisme viennois à des artistes plus "sage" comme Klaus Rinke
> ...


 
une expérience de l'extrême et des limites, où le corps devient support.
cela va des _drippings_ de pollock (le corps en action, en mouvement) comme le souligne antoine59, 
aux traces, empreintes de corps de yves klein (la série des anthropomorphismes...) 
en passant par les _happenings_ viennois (forme d'exhibitions "sacrificielles") 
jusqu'à l'art corporel ou body art (vito acconci, michel journiac, gina pane...) 
où l'automutilation, l'exposition de la souffrance (photos, vidéos...) définissent un nouveau territoire du sensible...

de nos jours, le body art s'exprime à travers le transformisme et le changement d'identité 
(cindy sherman et ses doubles, orlan et ses multiples opérations chirurgicales)... 
ou des artistes singuliers (plus proche de la performance) comme gilbert & georges, abramovic et ulay, peter bogers ou miguel-angel cardenas...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

*cindy sherman*
(autoportrait)

*

*
*cindy sherman*
_sans titre n°225_. série: histoires des portraits (1988-1990).





*cindy sherman*
_sans titre n°224_. série: histoires des portraits (1988-1990).


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

j'ai déjà parlé de ces deux artistes à propos de hitchcock et des remakes de _psycho_.
christoph girardet et matthias müller 








kristall. 2006 

*sur le found footage*

leur première collaboration sur _phoenix tapes_ (1999), est une relecture magistrale de l'oeuvre de hitchcock.
(montage d'extraits de 40 films d'alfred hitchcock en six parties consacrées à un sujet ou un motif...).


_kristall_, leur dernière collaboration combine plusieurs images de miroirs empruntées au cinéma classique et réagencées sous forme de mosaïque... 

_kristall_ est une sorte de mélodrame dont l'action se déroule dans des lieux hantés par les miroirs. 
plutôt que d'être une surface de renvoi, le miroir devient, par la multiplicité, une surface d'inscription qui enregistre des fragments de réel...


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Mars 2008)

L'abstraction des années 10-20 peint encore la réalité. Sa structure invisible qui rend compte de ses formes visibles (Mondrian), son dynamisme créatif (Klee). Jackson Pollock s'en détourne. Il peint son corps en train de peindre. Le corps, c'est la pulsion (du moins, la pulsion est-elle un concept-limite, la traduction psychique de processus somatiques, disait Freud). Pollock peint la pulsion. Non pas les images inconscientes qu'elle produit (Dali). Ce qu'il peint, c'est l'action, le rythme de la pulsion. Pollock ne peint plus rien qui ait quelque rapport au visible. Et pourtant, il donne à voir. Une nouvelle réalité visible. Cette réalité devrait être chaotique, traduction du désordre pulsionnel, de l'urgence du geste. Et pourtant, ses peintures manifestent un ordre, font monde.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> L'abstraction des années 10-20 peint encore la réalité. Sa structure invisible qui rend compte de ses formes visibles (Mondrian), son dynamisme créatif (Klee). Jackson Pollock s'en détourne. Il peint son corps en train de peindre. Le corps, c'est la pulsion (du moins, la pulsion est-elle un concept-limite, la traduction psychique de processus somatiques, disait Freud). Pollock peint la pulsion. Non pas les images inconscientes qu'elle produit (Dali). Ce qu'il peint, c'est l'action, le rythme de la pulsion. Pollock ne peint plus rien qui ait quelque rapport au visible. Et pourtant, il donne à voir. Une nouvelle réalité visible. Cette réalité devrait être chaotique, traduction du désordre pulsionnel, de l'urgence du geste. Et pourtant, ses peintures manifestent un ordre, font monde.


 
*jackson pollock* 
par *vik muniz*.
peinture au chocolat.





Vik Muniz, 'Action Photo (After Hans Namuth)', 1997, 60 x 48 inches


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

Un critique a écrit que mes tableaux n'avaient ni commencement ni fin. 
Il ne l'entendait pas comme un compliment, or c'en était un. 
C'était même un beau compliment. Seulement il ne le savait pas.
(jackson pollock).

et voir le film _pollock _de *ed harris*... et avec.





_pollock_. ed harris.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

[FONT=arial,helvetica]*"Lavender Mist" [1950] by Jackson Pollock. *[/FONT]


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Mars 2008)

_Lavander Mist_ et _Autumn Rythm_ semblent être les expressions les plus accomplies de l'Action Painting, de cette peinture du rythme et de l'action pures qui se développe durant l'époque 1947-1950. En 1951, c'est la période étrange des "peintures noires" qui font réapparaître des figures. Ce qui a donné lieu à une critique d'inspiration jungienne selon laquelle la pure abstraction de 1947-50 était en fait construite sur le refoulement d'une compulsion figurative. Les peintures noires libèreraient les figures refoulées. 

Fausse interprétation. Certes, Pollock reconnaît qu'il y a des figures sous l'enchevêtrement des lignes, des tâches et des points. Mais, dit-il, il s'agit de figures voilées. Deleuze voit certainement mieux les choses lorsqu'il dit (_Qu'est-ce que la philosophie ?_, _Logique de la sensation_) que le peintre ne peint pas sur une surface vierge, pas plus que l'écrivain n'écrit sur une feuille blanche. La toile et la feuille sont au contraire, au départ, surchargées de signes qui sont au fond des bruits, ceux du monde, de l'opinion, etc. Ce sont ces bruits que le peintre et l'écrivain doivent d'abord faire cesser. Le premier geste du peintre et de l'écrivain est d'effacer.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> _Lavander Mist_ et _Autumn Rythm_ semblent être les expressions les plus accomplies de l'Action Painting, de cette peinture du rythme et de l'action pures qui se développe durant l'époque 1947-1950. En 1951, c'est la période étrange des "peintures noires" qui font réapparaître des figures. Ce qui a donné lieu à une critique d'inspiration jungienne selon laquelle la pure abstraction de 1947-50 était en fait construite sur le refoulement d'une compulsion figurative. Les peintures noires libèreraient les figures refoulées.
> 
> Fausse interprétation. Certes, Pollock reconnaît qu'il y a des figures sous l'enchevêtrement des lignes, des tâches et des points. Mais, dit-il, il s'agit de figures voilées. Deleuze voit certainement mieux les choses lorsqu'il dit (_Qu'est-ce que la philosophie ?_, _Logique de la sensation_) que le peintre ne peint pas sur une surface vierge, pas plus que l'écrivain n'écrit sur une feuille blanche. La toile et la feuille sont au contraire, au départ, surchargées de signes qui sont au fond des bruits, ceux du monde, de l'opinion, etc. Ce sont ces bruits que le peintre et l'écrivain doivent d'abord faire cesser. Le premier geste du peintre et de l'écrivain est d'effacer.


 
   

les peintures noires d'un Pierre Soulages, bleu IKB d'un Yves Klein, grises d'un Gerhard Richter ou blanches d'un Robert Ryman ne libèrent pas la figure d'un espace du _refoulé_ mais réinstaurent un ordre absolu dans une apparence de chaos. le chaos indescriptible de la toile qui est déjà _investie _avant que d'être.

le geste majeur de la peinture est celui de l'effacement (par recouvrements successifs).

un effacement du monde par accumulation.
une absence par le plein.
le vide par l'excès...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

Pierre Soulages






Yves Klein






Gerhard Richter






Robert Ryman


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> une absence par le plein.
> le vide par l'excès...



Tiens, tiens, ça me rappelle vaguement l'expo de Klein et de son ami Arman   

Ce cher Klein souhaitait en quelque sorte installer une atmosphère pictural mais dans l'immatérialité.
Cette exposition eu lieu dans la galerie mythique d'Iris Clert en 1959. Klein avait peint l'extérieur de la galerie de son fameux ikb laissant l'intérieur vide. Par ce procédé, Klein voulut ainsi jouer sur l'impregnation de la couleur par le spectateur...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Tiens, tiens, ça me rappelle vaguement l'expo de Klein et de son ami Arman
> 
> Ce cher Klein souhaitait en quelque sorte installer une atmosphère pictural mais dans l'immatérialité.
> Cette exposition eu lieu dans la galerie mythique d'Iris Clert en 1959. Klein avait peint l'extérieur de la galerie de son fameux ikb laissant l'intérieur vide. Par ce procédé, Klein voulut ainsi jouer sur l'impregnation de la couleur par le spectateur...


 
Yves Klein avait une prédisposition inné pour le vide.

 























Yves klein. _le saut de l'ange._1962.


*****






galerie Iris Clert.  Arman. _le plein_. 1960.






Arman. _le plein_. 1960. (détail).


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

L'expo d'Arman était prévue initialement pour 3 semaines, mais au vu des protestations des voisins pour l'odeur tenace, Iris Clert a dû l'arrêter après seulement 5-6 jours  

Avec la photo de Klein, on peut une nouvelle fois, après ces anthropométries, le voir comme un précurseur du body art...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> L'expo d'Arman était prévue initialement pour 3 semaines, mais au vu des protestations des voisins pour l'odeur tenace, Iris Clert a dû l'arrêter après seulement 5-6 jours
> 
> Avec la photo de Klein, on peut une nouvelle fois, après ces anthropométries, le voir comme un précurseur du body art...


 

au vernissage de l'exposition "Le vide' de Yves Klein,

 il y avait plein de monde...
(avec un début d'émeute...)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

*Skoltz_Kolgen

*




_ Dominique T Skoltz _et_ Herman W Kolgen._

leurs préoccupations artistiques s'articulent autour de la relation immédiate entre le matériau sonore et l'image. 
uvres cinétiques, installations, performances...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

Merci  
Je connaissais juste de nom
Je vais me pencher dessus et j'en dis plus dans le prochain post  

Sinon, l'art corporel, ça tente personne à ce que j'ai pu comprendre  

"L'homme n'est plus artiste, il est devenu oeuvre d'art (...).
Içi se pétrit l'argile la plus noble, se sculpte le marbre
le plus précieux: l'homme lui-même..."

Phrase étonnante d'un philosophe un siècle avant le début du body art


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Merci
> Je connaissais juste de nom
> Je vais me pencher dessus et j'en dis plus dans le prochain post
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

un très beau livre dessiné sur Nietzsche et Pavese
*de Frédéric Pajak*.

*************************************
* Lettre aux Américains*

 « J&#8217;avais vingt-deux ans, pas un sou en poche, et l&#8217;envie irrésistible de vivre ma vie en Amérique, muni d&#8217;un vague contrat d&#8217;un vague éditeur en France, pour y créer une collection dédiée aux dessinateurs. J&#8217;ai quitté ma famille, mes amis. J&#8217;ai vendu mes livres, ma vaisselle, quelques meubles et j&#8217;ai pris le premier vol _last minute_ pour San Francisco. J&#8217;ai habité le vaste ghetto noir d&#8217;East Oakland - où jamais je n&#8217;ai croisé un homme à la peau blanche -, puis Los Angeles, dans le quartier du port. Dans un petit jardin ou face à l&#8217;océan, je dessinais, j&#8217;écrivais. Ou plutôt j&#8217;écrivais et je dessinais, je ne sais plus. Déjà, j&#8217;hésitais entre ces deux formes, rarement complémentaires. J&#8217;aimais la peinture autant que la littérature et la philosophie. C&#8217;est en Californie que j&#8217;ai dévoré les manifestes suprématistes de Kasimir Malévitch, et c&#8217;est là que, tout en dessinant beaucoup, j&#8217;ai commencé à écrire un petit livre intitulé _En avant pour la subjectivité_.
 Et puis, brutalement, j&#8217;ai appris que mon vague éditeur tombait en faillite. Mon rêve américain tournait court. Pour vivoter, j&#8217;ai fait un peu de peinture en bâtiment et, après quelques mois, je suis rentré en Europe, plus pauvre qu&#8217;en partant.
 J&#8217;ai vécu dans un village des Alpes françaises. J&#8217;ai habité la Suisse. Et j&#8217;ai visité la Chine. Je me suis lancé dans la peinture, d&#8217;abord abstraite, et rapidement figurative : des vues aériennes et nocturnes de New York ou de Tokyo. J&#8217;ai été un peintre heureux mais, sans prévenir, le dessin et l&#8217;écriture sont revenus sous la forme d&#8217;une sorte de biographie écrite et dessinée qui deviendra ma « spécialité » - ni livre illustré, ni bande dessinée. Cet « ovni littéraire » comme on l&#8217;a qualifié, intitulé _Martin Luther, l&#8217;inventeur de la solitude_, n&#8217;a rencontré aucun succès. Était-ce du dessin, de la théologie, un pamphlet, un autoportrait déguisé, une fumisterie ? Cet échec ne m&#8217;a pas ému à l&#8217;excès : je suis parti pour l&#8217;Italie du Nord.
 À cette époque, j&#8217;approchais la quarantaine. Je pensais souvent à mon père, mort à l&#8217;âge de trente-cinq ans dans un accident de voiture. À Turin, en passant sous les fenêtres de la chambre où Friedrich Nietzsche sombra dans la folie, puis en découvrant l&#8217;hôtel où Cesare Pavese se donna la mort, je me suis souvenu que tous deux furent orphelins de père. À la lumière de cette blessure qui m&#8217;était familière, je me suis replongé dans leurs &#339;uvres, songeant autant à leur chagrin inconsolable qu&#8217;aux ruses que tout orphelin doit déployer pour vivre.
 Quatre ans durant, j&#8217;ai erré dans les rues de Turin, lisant et relisant Nietzsche et Pavese. J&#8217;ai écrit et dessiné leur malheur, j&#8217;ai décrit la ville, ses façades de rouille et d&#8217;ombre, ses arcades oniriques qui inspirèrent Giorgio De Chirico, ses places imposantes, son histoire secrète. Et c&#8217;est devenu un livre : _L&#8217;immense solitude - avec Friedrich Nietzsche et Cesare Pavese, orphelins sous le ciel de Turin_, un livre encore une fois écrit et dessiné - qui comprend près de trois cents dessins -, à la fois biographie et autobiographie, essai et roman. J&#8217;avais quarante-cinq ans quand ce livre est paru en France, à l&#8217;enseigne des très sérieuses Presses Universitaires de France - qui n&#8217;avaient jamais publié de dessin. La critique et le public l&#8217;ont salué avec enthousiasme.
 Depuis, j&#8217;ai écrit et dessiné chaque année un livre nouveau, publié chez le même éditeur : _Le Chagrin d&#8217;amour_, où mes souvenirs personnels de jeune homme malheureux se mêlent aux dépits amoureux de Guillaume Apollinaire, aux sentiments troubles de Francis Picabia, de Marcel Duchamp, de Piet Mondrian ; _Première partie_, un recueil qui contient la réédition de _Martin Luther_ et une autobiographie comique intitulée _Fredi le Prophète_ ; _Humour_, une biographie de James Joyce écrite à la première personne ; Mélancolie, dont certaines pages se déroulent en Italie et aux Etats-Unis ; et d&#8217;autres livres : Nervosité générale, un choix de chansons et de poèmes ; Nietzsche et son père, un essai sur le protestantisme et sur le meurtre impossible du père disparu. Enfin, en janvier 2006, j&#8217;ai publié un roman - sans dessins - aux éditions Gallimard : _La guerre sexuelle_, à propos de la famille, du couple, de l&#8217;alcool, du travail.
 Parmi ces livres, quelques-uns sont traduits, en Italie, en Espagne, en Pologne, en Corée.
 Depuis quatre ans, je suis également directeur d&#8217;une collection consacrée exclusivement au dessin : Les Cahiers dessinés. J&#8217;y ai notamment publié des livres sur Giacometti, Raymond Queneau, Cartier-Bresson, Pierre Alechinsky, et sur les Américains William Steig et Saul Steinberg - dont je connaissais les dessins depuis mon enfance.
 Par ailleurs, je suis rédacteur en chef d&#8217;un mensuel qui réunit des écrivains, des philosophes et des dessinateurs. Son titre : _L&#8217;Imbécile_.
 Un mot encore : je ne me sens pas familier de cette vogue qu&#8217;on appelle « autofiction ». Je ne fais pas non plus de « roman graphique ». Je me situe ailleurs. Où ? Dans un bric-à-brac d&#8217;intrigues, de souvenirs, d&#8217;admirations, de citations, de parodies, dessinés le plus souvent d&#8217;un trait noir, haché comme dans les gravures anciennes. C&#8217;est une interminable rêverie, une rêverie qui a débuté il y a plus de vingt ans, sous des palmiers et des citronniers américains. »

*Frédéric Pajak*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

Pour préciser il s'agissait d'un extrait de "la naissance de la tragédie" écrit en 1872  
Sinon, très beau texte de Pajak  (que j'ai eu la chance et le plaisirs de rencontrer, un vrai et sacré bonhomme  )


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> (...)
> Sinon, l'art corporel, ça tente personne à ce que j'ai pu comprendre
> (...)


Si, si, y'en a...


NED a dit:


> Ouais,
> Moi je peinds directement sur la femme c'est plus sympa !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)




----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2008)

Pourquoi ce passionnant débat sur l'art s'est-il arrêté ?

Ces points de vues divergents / convergents  méritent une suite

*Le body art serait-il le dernier courant artistique ?*

_Et si on refaisait l'Histoire de l'Art ?_ sous-tend  _Et si on continuait l'Histoire de l'Art ?_

Histoire que la société du spectacle ai quelques nouvelles graines à grignoter, assimiler et bien évidemment _médiacratiser_ dans sa plus simple expression ; l'inspiration ramenée à sa simple forme d'expression, la réclame.

Pour clore mon post, voici un extrait de texte d'une intervention de Marcel Duchamp (encore lui) tenue à Houston en 1957 :

Somme toute l'artiste n'est pas le seul à accomplir l'acte de création car le spectateur établit le contact de l'uvre avec le monde extérieur en déchiffrant et en interprétant ses qualifications profondes et par là même _ajoute sa propre contribution au processus créatif._


----------



## loustic (26 Mars 2008)

Une histoire de l'art... sans paroles.


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Mars 2008)

Lucio Fontana (1899-1968). _Concept spatial/Attentes _(1966)

L'essentiel pour Fontana est l'espace. D'où le premier concept de son &#339;uvre, celui de _Milieu spatial_. La toile n'est qu'un support de l'espace, un lieu transitoire et éphémère pour exprimer l'espace. A partir de 1958, il commence à maltraiter les toiles (lacérations, trous). Cette pratique, qu'il appelle celle des _Concepts spatiaux_, a pour objet de souligner l'espace. Les fentes pratiquées dans la surface de la toile sont comme des manières de l'affirmer en l'ouvrant sur d'autres espaces encore indéfinis. 

"Les hommes ne cessent pas de fabriquer une ombrelle qui les abrite, sur le dessous de laquelle ils tracent un firmament et écrivent leurs conventions, leurs opinions ; mais l'artiste pratique une fente dans l'ombrelle, il déchire même le firmament, pour faire passer un peu de chaos libre et venteux et cadrer dans une brusque lumière une vision qui apparaît à travers la fente" (Deleuze)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Pourquoi ce passionnant débat sur l'art s'est-il arrêté ?
> 
> Ces points de vues divergents / convergents méritent une suite
> 
> ...


 
disons que sans contributions, cela virait à une forme de _soliloque_ à identité variable et restreinte (entre 3 ou 4 protagonistes, parfois moins...).  
enfin, par manque de temps et de cohésion cela est retombé comme un vulgaire soufflé...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

le geste est décisif (il n'y a pas de repentir);
l'_incision_ ne vide pas mais ouvre.
c'est comme inventer des passages.


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2008)

loustic a dit:


> Une histoire de l'art... sans paroles.



 Mais en musique.
Le plus intéressant dans ce morphing vidéo, c'est le passage de la figuration au cubisme.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais en musique.
> Le plus intéressant dans ce morphing vidéo, c'est le passage de la figuration au cubisme.


 
comme une forme d'histoire de l'art en mouvement, à travers le portrait...


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> le geste est décisif (il n'y a pas de repentir);
> l'_incision_ ne vide pas mais ouvre.
> c'est comme inventer des passages.



Le travail de Fontana me laisse bouche bée !!

Passée l'admiration du premier regard, reste la vision onirique d'une interface charnelle qui me transporte au-delà de la visible béance.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> enfin, par manque de temps et de cohésion cela est retombé comme un vulgaire soufflé...



Au fromage au moins, j'espère   

Sinon pour Fontana, c'est la dimension de l'invisible qui prévaut dans ses lacérations. Il s'agit dès lors d'occuper un maximum l'espace avec un minimum de matière


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Le travail de Fontana me laisse bouche bée !!
> 
> Passée l'admiration du premier regard, reste la vision onirique d'une interface charnelle qui me transporte au-delà de la visible béance.


 







[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Lucio Fontana, Concetto spaziale, 1960-65. Terra cotta, 15.5 cm x 23 cm. [/SIZE][/FONT]







"Vous voyez comme c'est beau. Moi je disais qu'il y a une béance. 
Il y a une faille dans le Cogito."

(Gilles Deleuze. _Leibniz_.)


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> comme une forme d'histoire de l'art en mouvement, à travers le portrait...



Pour rebondir sur l'art en mouvement voici un pénétrable jaune de Jesus Rafael SOTO (1923-2005)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Pour rebondir sur l'art en mouvement voici un pénétrable jaune de Jesus Rafael SOTO (1923-2005)



je le connais plus dans ces tableaux optiques.




Jesus Rafael Soto

et ce que tu nous montres me fais penser à Hélio Oiticica, un artiste brésilien... 





Hélio Oiticica.


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> je le connais plus dans ces tableaux optiques.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Après une googlelisation de Oiticica (je ne connaissais pas ce bresilien contemporain de Soto)(je ne voyais pas le Visuel) je ne retrouve pas Soto et ses pénétrables. Cependant le travail de cet artiste est très intéressant en cela qu'il agence un espace avec des rectangles de couleur qui permet une déambulation. De très belles installations cinétiques.
Le visuel que tu montre correspond aux années 50 à 70 de son travail l'apogée de la période Op Art ou Art Cinétique  À ce titre je te renvois sur le travail de Yaakov Agam.










Cette pièce fût commandée par Pompidou pour un salon de l'élysée. VGE l'as faite démonté, envoyée au FNAC et c'est au 4 ème étage de Beaubourg qu'elle se trouve maintenant.

Je continue ma recherche pour trouver un visuel du travail d'Agam qui collera parfaitement avec celui que tu nous montre de Soto.


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2008)

Double page tirée d'une monographie d'Agam de 1978






Affiche 99 exemplaires













J'ai trouvé ça mais je reste sur ma faim, je ne trouve pas le tableau recherché.


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2008)

*Comment vous dire que ce qui suit va être horrible et cependant artistique*

Après Orlan et ses interventions chirurgicales comme performance artistique








Après David Nebreda photographiant son propre anéantissement









2 artistes auquel j'accorde mon crédit quant à la problématique soulevée, même si la vision de leurs travaux reste néanmoins insoutenable (j'ai vu la vidéo d'Orlan se faisant gentiment charcuter par un staff chirurgical habiller par paco Rabanne, et les photos grandeur nature de Nebreda m'ont glacé le sang).
Cependant tout cela n'est rien comparée à ce qui suit :

Voici Guillermo Vargas Habacuc qui, dans une galerie d'art en 2007, laisse mourir de faim et de soif un chien abandonné





Une pétition circule pour empêcher cet artiste de réitérer sa performance lors de la prestigieuse Biennal Centroaméricaine d'Art en 2008

Je ne sais quoi penser d'une telle performance !!

Je suis artiste, ouvert à nombre de concept, mais là


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir
J'avais déjà essayer d'aborder le body art et je n'avais pas rencontré un grand enthousiasme   ...
Et là, tu balances du sacrement "violent"...  
Pour Orlan, j'avoue comprendre sa démarche, inscrite dans une sorte d'émultion dans les années 60-70 quand les artistes se sont appropriés leurs corps comme sujet, source, matériaux...
Je suis plus réservé concernant les deux autres:mouais: , bien que les photos de Nebreda sont vraiment saisissantes, je n'ai pas encore bien réfléchie à la question....


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2008)

Oui, c'est aussi violent que le mail que j'ai reçu pour me proposer de signer cette pétition.

Quant aux artistes des années 60-70 je n'ai pas souhaité les ajouter sur la liste. Je pense notamment aux actions de Gina Pane, Otto Muehl, Chris Burden ainsi que tous ceux qui m'échappent. La liste est longue.

Je voulais mettre une liste d'artistes récents, certes dérangeant, ayant un propos cohérent à mettre en opposition avec Habacuc dont l'action me laisse vraiment sans voix.


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Cependant, linfluence de Marcel Duchamp ne sest pas arrêté dans les Années 60-70, mais a également eut une répercussion chez les artistes des Années 90.








Même au-delà ! Ce dispositif de Céleste Boursier-Mougenot est composé de deux bassin où s'entrechoque les éléments de porcelaine. Un très bel effet sonore.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2008)

quand antoine59 avait abordé le body-art, j'avais mis en perspective les différents courants qui l'ont traversé jusqu'à aujourd'hui (voir post # 271) et j'avais évité de montrer le travail d'une Gina Pane, par exemple, car montrer des formes d'automutilation (dans ce fil et ce forum) me semblait déplacé, voire inutile...

la démarche d'un Nebreda dépasse le cadre du body-art pour se placer dans le _trash-conceptuel_ et voir ses photographies comme des "oeuvres mentales".

le déplacement du sujet.
_notes sur Nebreda et entretiens._


----------



## bompi (27 Mars 2008)

Déjà que je ne suis pas bien amateur de Body Art (ni d'un point de vue conceptuel ni d'un point de vue simple d'appréciation du résultat), mais là, c'est sûr que le côté gerbi/mutilatoire, c'est sans moi :rateau:
De surcroît, le coup du chien, je trouve cela encore un cran au-dessus dans le malsain ... Pourtant, je n'aime guère la gent canine mais la question n'est pas là : ce pourrait être un ornythorinque abandonné ou un pou abandonné, le résultat serait le même, à mes yeux.

Je ne sais si tout ceci est de l'art ou simplement de la pulsion morbide en tube (de grande dimension) mais c'est sans moi [pour voir du décrépit et de la déchéance, il suffit de se voir tous les matins dans une glace, jusqu'au jour (enfin là) de sa mort, non ?]


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Mars 2008)

Je suis scandalisé par ce genre de pratique, ce d'autant plus que j'aime bien les chiens. J'ai lu que certains spectateurs avaient demandé qu'on détache le chien et que l'"artiste" a refusé. Personnellement, j'aurais passé outre à ce refus et j'aurais détaché et nourri cette pauvre bête martyrisée.

Mais David Nebreda, ça n'a rien à voir avec tout cela. Son "&#339;uvre" décrit l'expérience du double et de l'identité. Schizophrène, Nebreda est comme sans identité, vide intérieur, "forteresse vide", disait Bruno Bettelheim. C'est par la construction d'un double qu'il cherche à conquérir cette identité qui lui manque. Paradoxalement, le double n'est donc pas un double, mais Nebreda lui-même se reconstituant hors de lui-même. Cette reconstitution d'un soi absent passe par le corps. Et, autre paradoxe, ce corps ne se constitue qu'en se détruisant d'abord lui-même dans la photographie. On peut alors comprendre que Nebrada s'inscrit dans une tradition chrétienne de mortification de la chair, de conquête de soi par la victoire sur la chair. En cela, il fait écho à d'autres artistes, notamment à Zurbaran. Ses "Petites amputations" font en effet penser aux moines encapuchonnés de Zurbarán, dont on ne distingue plus certaines parties du visage et les mains jointes. 








Est-ce encore de l'art ? Je ne saurais l'affirmer. Nebreda se revendique lui-même non-artiste, non-photographe, non-écrivain. Ce que je peux dire, c'est que c'est une expérience d'une puissance et d'une vérité bouleversantes.


----------



## bompi (27 Mars 2008)

Pour être tout à fait honnête, il y a bien un côté répugnant à ce genre artistique mais ce n'est pas vraiment la question, pour moi. Le truc, c'est qu'en fait, ça ne m'intéresse pas (du tout). Je n'en ai strictement rien à faire.
C'est beaucoup trop narcissique, jusqu'au délire dans certains cas, pour que je puisse m'y intéresser. Il y a sans doute un point de rupture/d'équilibre entre le narcissisme d'un(e) auteur(e) et la volonté d'exprimer _vers_ les autres.
De même, il y a un point d'équilibre/de rupture du côté du récepteur (de la réceptrice) qui est prêt(e) à faire un bout du chemin plus ou moins long. Je pense que si j'ai trop de chemin, ça ne m'intéresse pas, au moins pour les arts plastiques.

Ce qui n'enlève rien à l'éventuelle obscénité morale.

Mais il y a plein d'autres manières d'être obscène : on a vu pendant des mois des publicités de HP avec un garçon (8-9 ans je pense) genre sud-américain, en guenilles, dans une photo bien colorée et dynamique.


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2008)

Je souhaitais introduire violemment L'inqualifiable geste d'Habacuc. Voilà pourquoi je me suis référé aux oeuvres d'Orlan et Nebreda.
Vos réactions (j'ai bien cru qu'un modo allait squeezer ce post) sont à la hauteur de mon écurement !



bompi a dit:


> C'est beaucoup trop narcissique, jusqu'au délire dans certains cas, pour que je puisse m'y intéresser. Il y a sans doute un point de rupture/d'équilibre entre le narcissisme d'un(e) auteur(e) et la volonté d'exprimer _vers_ les autres.
> De même, il y a un point d'équilibre/de rupture du côté du récepteur (de la réceptrice) qui est prêt(e) à faire un bout du chemin plus ou moins long. Je pense que si j'ai trop de chemin, ça ne m'intéresse pas, au moins pour les arts plastiques.
> 
> Ce qui n'enlève rien à l'éventuelle obscénité morale.





CouleurSud a dit:


> Je suis scandalisé par ce genre de pratique, ce d'autant plus que j'aime bien les chiens. J'ai lu que certains spectateurs avaient demandé qu'on détache le chien et que l'"artiste" a refusé. Personnellement, j'aurais passé outre à ce refus et j'aurais détaché et nourri cette pauvre bête martyrisée.
> Est-ce encore de l'art ?





LHO a dit:


> quand antoine59 avait abordé le body-art, j'avais mis en perspective les différents courants qui l'ont traversé jusqu'à aujourd'hui (voir post # 271) et j'avais évité de montrer le travail d'une Gina Pane, par exemple, car montrer des formes d'automutilation (dans ce fil et ce forum) me semblait déplacé, voire inutile...
> 
> la démarche d'un Nebreda dépasse le cadre du body-art pour se placer dans le _trash-conceptuel_ et voir ses photographies comme des "oeuvres mentales".





bompi a dit:


> De surcroît, le coup du chien, je trouve cela encore un cran au-dessus dans le malsain ... Pourtant, je n'aime guère la gent canine mais la question n'est pas là : ce pourrait être un ornythorinque abandonné ou un pou abandonné, le résultat serait le même, à mes yeux.



Je constate que nous sommes au diapason quant à l'ignominie du geste artistique d'Habacuc. Si tenté qu'il en soit un.
Car le fil de cette discussion (que j'ai relu entièrement dans un moment de noctambulisme Macgéen) pose La question : *Et si on refaisait l'Histoire de l'Art ?* Combien d'entre nous légueraient aux générations futures une telle mise en scène de l'agonie ? Quel intérêt plastique, intellectuel l'Art peut-il en retirer ? Et par extension le spectateur ? Sommes-nous avides de nouveauté au point de laisser passer cela ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2008)

Et on a assisté sous un aspect différent, à un certain renouveau du body-art dans le début des années 90 notamment à travers l'oeuvre de Zhang Huan...
Mais également chez ces artistes où le corps est vu sous l'angle de l'hybridation, du mutant comme chez Matthew Barney  

Ps: Merci (encore :rose:  ) LHO pour l'article sur Nebreda..?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Et on a assisté sous un aspect différent, à un certain renouveau du body-art dans le début des années 90 notamment à travers l'oeuvre de Zhang Huan...
> Mais également chez ces artistes où le corps est vu sous l'angle de l'hybridation, du mutant comme chez Matthew Barney
> 
> Ps: Merci (encore :rose:  ) LHO pour l'article sur Nebreda..?



ou des artistes singuliers dans les années 80 (plus proche de la performance) comme abramovic et ulay ou peter bogers.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2008)

J'avais "zapper" cette chère Abramovic, qui d'avant sa rencontre avec Ulay dans un studio d'enregistrement en 1974 ou 1976 rose: ), réalisée des performance corporel même si cette expression est un peu bancale   . Elle repoussait son corps dans ces retranchements tandis qu'avec Ulay, bien que cette idée soit présente, l'essentiel était le dépassement de chacun pour dépasser le "elle" et le "lui", l'Homme et la Femme", pour n'être qu'une seule et même entitée (bien qu'ils précisent qu'au long de la performance, chacun la vie différemment )

Avec Abramovic, on voit bien que les artistes femmes se sont vraiment appropriées ce moyen d'expression, en l'occurrence leurs corps, bien que leurs intentions soient différentes ...
Voir (déjà cité dans le fil) Abramovic, Orlan, Gina Pane, Valie Export, Martha Rosler, Joan Jonas...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2008)

sur les femmes artistes et pour coller à l'actualité: *Sophie Calle *à la BNF site Richelieu et galerie Emmanuel Perrotin





Sophie Calle. Prenez soin de vous. BNF

un travail sur l'absence, l'errance, le hasard sous forme de promenades, filatures, enquêtes et récits à caractère autobiographique, capture photographique, installations et publications.
par exemple, rendre visible l'invisible (expérience avec des aveugles sur l'image de la beauté et la peinture monochrome...).
ou faire le portrait d'un tableau absent par les gens du musée et des visiteurs (tableau dérobée dans un musée à Boston).

Paul Auster se sert des épisodes de sa vie pour créer un personnage romanesque dans _Léviathan_. (ce personnage photographie tous les matins, à la même heure et suivant le même angle de prise de vue le même carrefour à New York...).






Sophie Calle. _Video wall_. 2007. 
vue de l'exposition _Prenez Soin de Vous_ à la 52 ème édition de la Biennale de Venise au Pavillon Français.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2008)

autre artiste femme, autre univers:

Kiki Smith_01
Kiki Smith_02
site du MOMA

artiste qui replace le corps au centre de l'art contemporain à travers la sculpture, le dessin et l'impression.
le corps dans tous ses états (fluides, sécrétions... ce que Georges Bataille nommait les _excrétas_).
le corps comme méta-langage.
l'organique et l'anatomique.
le vivant.
l'organique comme vecteur de l'informe. ici, une relation à l'intime, l'intimité du corps.






Kiki Smith. _rapture_. 2001. bronze.





Kiki Smith. _glass stomach_.





Kiki Smith. _virgin mary _et_ lucy's daughters_.


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> [...]Mais également chez ces artistes où le corps est vu sous l'angle de l'hybridation, du mutant comme chez Matthew Barney



"_Le corps est obsolète_" annonce stelarc

Mais puisqu'il s'agit de femmes (et encore de corps ?), alors : cindy sherman


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Déjà que je ne suis pas bien amateur de Body Art (ni d'un point de vue conceptuel ni d'un point de vue simple d'appréciation du résultat), mais là, c'est sûr que le côté gerbi/mutilatoire, c'est sans moi :rateau:
> De surcroît, le coup du chien, je trouve cela encore un cran au-dessus dans le malsain ... Pourtant, je n'aime guère la gent canine mais la question n'est pas là : ce pourrait être un ornythorinque abandonné ou un pou abandonné, le résultat serait le même, à mes yeux.
> 
> Je ne sais si tout ceci est de l'art ou simplement de la pulsion morbide en tube (de grande dimension) mais c'est sans moi [pour voir du décrépit et de la déchéance, il suffit de se voir tous les matins dans une glace, jusqu'au jour (enfin là) de sa mort, non ?]



Ne serait-ce pas la vision extrême de ce mouvement "conceptuel" qui déclare depuis Duchamp (ou du moins depuis ce qu'en on fait ses épigônes) que "tout est art" à partir du moment où l'artiste le décide (ou du moins celui qui se proclame l'être et que l'institution reconnaît comme tel) ? A ce moment là tout est "permis". La frontière entre l'éthique et l'esthétique se brouille. D'autant plus si "ce sont les regardeurs qui font les tableaux" alors c'est encore "le regardeur qui fait l'&#339;uvre d'art". 

Ainsi Stockhausen a déclaré avoir vu dans les tours en flammes du 11 septembre la plus grande &#339;uvre d'art de tous les temps, avant de se rétracter et de regretter ses propos (autrement dit : avant de se rendre compte qu'il avait perdu une belle occasion de se taire). Mais d'autres pourraient voir dans un génocideur ou un tueur en série un artiste... Voilà où nous mène la compulsivité conceptualo-artistique de notre époque.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2008)

da capo a dit:


> "_Le corps est obsolète_" annonce stelarc
> 
> Mais puisqu'il s'agit de femmes (et encore de corps ?), alors : cindy sherman


 
mon amie a travaillé sur un opéra contemporain de Maurizio Squillante

*The Wings of Daedalus *
sur une chorégraphie de Hervé Robbe.

une aventure visuelle, virtuelle, sonore et interactive qui revisite la figure de _Dédale_ et interprétée par Stelarc.
cet opéra réunit sur scène une chanteuse, un acteur, quatre danseurs, des prothèses pneumatiques, des caméras endoscopiques, de la musique électronique enregistrée ou live, des flux d'images mixés en direct...

******
Cindy Sherman a aussi travaillé sur les excrétions (forme de rejet organique) dans ses "images de boulimie".


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Ne serait-ce pas la vision extrême de ce mouvement "conceptuel" qui déclare depuis Duchamp (ou du moins depuis ce qu'en on fait ses épigônes) que "tout est art" à partir du moment où l'artiste le décide (ou du moins celui qui se proclame l'être et que l'institution reconnaît comme tel) ? A ce moment là tout est "permis". La frontière entre l'éthique et l'esthétique se brouille. D'autant plus si "ce sont les regardeurs qui font les tableaux" alors c'est encore "le regardeur qui fait l'uvre d'art".
> 
> Ainsi Stockhausen a déclaré avoir vu dans les tours en flammes du 11 septembre la plus grande uvre d'art de tous les temps, avant de se rétracter et de regretter ses propos (autrement dit : avant de se rendre compte qu'il avait perdu une belle occasion de se taire). Mais d'autres pourraient voir dans un génocideur ou un tueur en série un artiste... Voilà où nous mène la compulsivité conceptualo-artistique de notre époque.



Je veux bien te suivre sur ce chapitre. Mais alors il faut remonter bien avant Duchamp. A Hume et à Kant qui soumettent le beau et les produits esthétiques au *jugement de goût*. A une ontologie de l'uvre se substitue une psychologie du goût. L'uvre est ce qu'elle est du fait du regard esthétique et non plus de ce qu'elle manifeste de l'absolu, du vrai, du spirituel, etc. C'est cela qui fait dire à Hegel : "l'uvre d'art sollicite notre jugement; nous soumettons son contenu et l'exactitude de sa représentation à un examen réfléchi (...). Sous tous ces rapports, l'art reste pour nous, quant à sa suprême destination, une chose du passé. De ce fait, il a perdu pour nous ce qu'il avait d'authentiquement vrai et vivant, sa réalité et sa nécessité de jadis, et se trouve désormais *relégué dans notre représentation*" (Esthétique)

Duchamp conduit ce changement radical du statut de l'uvre d'art à son élaboration accomplie. Un objet est une uvre d'art à partir du moment où l'artiste décide de le situer  dans l'aire d'une perspective esthétique


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2008)

sur les prothèses





working girls.
métamorphoses et travestissement.





revisite l'histoire de l'art 






revisite les codes hollywoodiens des années 60


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2008)

accessoirement (ce n'est pas sa plus belle réussite) elle a aussi commis une comédie d'horreur  pour les amateurs (Office Killer (997)


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2008)

da capo a dit:


> accessoirement (ce n'est pas sa plus belle réussite) elle a aussi commis une comédie d'horreur  pour les amateurs (Office Killer (997)



Voilà qui va me permettre de rebondir, non pas sur le sein de Cyndi plutôt sur la comédie d'horreur.






Image extraite d'un vidéo (13 mn) de Carsten Höller, Jenny, 1992.
L'artiste met en scène neuf _pièges à enfants._ Ou comment traiter de manière ironique (cela va de soi) de l'infanticide. Cela se retrouve à travers l'ensemble de son travail, véritable catalogue des sentiments et des pulsions humaines.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Voilà qui va me permettre de rebondir, non pas sur le sein de Cyndi plutôt sur la comédie d'horreur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*****

ayant un peu grandi depuis (cf la photo çi-dessus), j'ai pu faire du tobbogan à la Tate Modern...  





Carsten Höller


et depuis, je suis puni, parce que j'ai mangé des champignons hallucinogènes...





Carsten Höller


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> et depuis, je suis puni, parce que j'ai mangé des champignons hallucinogènes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Voyez comme mon corps c'est transformé depuis !





Carsten Höller, 2001.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2008)

Dis-papa, je peux faire du vélo ou de la balançoire?


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Dis-papa, je peux faire du vélo ou de la balançoire?



Après m'avoir chanté à la CLAIRE FONTAINE mon petit


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2008)

après ma longue maladie




Erwin Wurm

je suis rentré à la maison.




Erwin Wurm

je m'interrogeais sur le sens de l'existence




Erwin Wurm

et décidais de m'acheter une nouvelle voiture




Erwin Wurm


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Après m'avoir chanté à la CLAIRE FONTAINE mon petit







Erwin Wurm.


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> et décidais de m'acheter une nouvelle voiture
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'idée de partir avec toi me plais




Peter Fischli & David Weiss

OK, c'est parti !
[YOUTUBE]VTwEuMzpxHk[/YOUTUBE]
Peter Fischli & David Weiss

Après toutes ces péripéties, un petit pique-nique s'impose !




Peter Fischli & David Weiss

Histoire de reprendre des forces avant une ballade dans la campagne








Peter Fischli & David Weiss


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je veux bien te suivre sur ce chapitre. Mais alors il faut remonter bien avant Duchamp. A Hume et à Kant qui soumettent le beau et les produits esthétiques au *jugement de goût*. A une ontologie de l'uvre se substitue une psychologie du goût. L'uvre est ce qu'elle est du fait du regard esthétique et non plus de ce qu'elle manifeste de l'absolu, du vrai, du spirituel, etc. C'est cela qui fait dire à Hegel : "l'uvre d'art sollicite notre jugement; nous soumettons son contenu et l'exactitude de sa représentation à un examen réfléchi (...). Sous tous ces rapports, l'art reste pour nous, quant à sa suprême destination, une chose du passé. De ce fait, il a perdu pour nous ce qu'il avait d'authentiquement vrai et vivant, sa réalité et sa nécessité de jadis, et se trouve désormais *relégué dans notre représentation*" (Esthétique)
> 
> Duchamp conduit ce changement radical du statut de l'uvre d'art à son élaboration accomplie. Un objet est une uvre d'art à partir du moment où l'artiste décide de le situer  dans l'aire d'une perspective esthétique



Tu me réponds ici en philosophe. 
Mais en tant que personne, dans ses émotions et ses affects, le "coup" du type qui laisse crever de faim et de soif un chien dans une galerie sous prétexte que c'est de l'art, et bien çà te révulse.
Moi aussi.
Ce mec est une ordure. Point.


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2008)

Pas que lui, d'ailleurs  Le(s) galeriste(s) aussi bien.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Pas que lui, d'ailleurs  Le(s) galeriste(s) aussi bien.



Oui tout à fait. Je les avais oubliés ceux-là. A la limite c'est même eux les pires.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mars 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> *Voici Guillermo Vargas Habacuc qui, dans une galerie d'art en 2007, laisse mourir de faim et de soif un chien abandonné
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Personnellement, je sais ce que j'en pense. Ce sont des abrutis : lui, le galeriste et les visiteurs qui sont venus voir ça et n'ont pas bougé le petit doigt.*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

c'est tout simplement abject.
une telle proposition ne fait qu'accentuer le divorce entre l'art contemporain et le public.





l'indifférence et l'innomable...

[youtube]O6vP8CgTonQ&hl=en[/youtube]
sur le mur: des mots écrits avec des croquettes pour chiens...

Guillermo Habacuc Vargas à [FONT=Helvetica,Arial]la Bienal Centroamericana Honduras 2007.[/FONT]


----------



## katelijn (29 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> c'est tout simplement abject.une telle proposition ne fait qu'accentuer le divorce entre l'art contemporain et le public.



Tu peux expliquer?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> Tu peux expliquer?



la réception actuelle des oeuvres d'art contemporain nécessite des outils conceptuels pour les appréhender. ce sont souvent des oeuvres ou des propositions pluridisciplinaires qui n'appartiennent pas forcément au domaine de l'esthétique et qui travaillent séparément ou ensemble dans une même proposition différents médiums, d'où parfois une certaine confusion sur leur statut et incompréhension quand à leur lecture.
comme l'oeuvre d'art contemporain n'est plus une donnée immédiate (il n'y a plus de vision _haptique_ dans sa saisie), il faut, alors, la parcourir, la déplier, la déchiffrer... 
elle est donc devenue exigente et complexe.

et une telle proposition (qui pour l'artiste n'est qu'un simple "déplacement du réel", puisque la situation du chien qu'il attache et affame est la même que celle des chiens du Costa Rica: chiens errants et étiques voués à disparaître... donc le chien a une valeur nulle: il n'existe pas. il peut devenir un objet. il est _devenu_ un objet), une telle proposition a pu naître et exister dans _l'indifférence _générale.

c'est cette indifférence, là, aphasique, qui accentue le divorce entre l'oeuvre d'art contemporain et le public.

il faut souligner que tout ceci a lieu dans le cadre d'une biennale d'art contemporain, chaque pays devant avoir sa biennale comme auparavant aux Etats-Unis chaque grande ville se devait de posséder son propre orchestre symphonique...
et l'artiste voulant se singulariser d'une façon formelle, on aboutit, aussi, à une atomisation de l'offre esthétique. il y a donc une surenchère de propositions (de part le monde).
surenchère et dérives...





















Ô puissiez-vous comprendre qu&#8217;il lui faut disparaître !
    Même si l&#8217;étreignait l&#8217;angoisse de disparaître.
    Tandis que sa parole prolonge l&#8217;ici-bas,
       Il est déjà là-bas où vous ne l&#8217;accompagnez pas.
    Aux grilles de la lyre il n&#8217;a pas les mains liées.
    Et c&#8217;est ainsi qu&#8217;il obéit en allant au-delà.

       Rainer Maria Rilke. _Sonnets à Orphée V_.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Rainer Maria Rilke. _Sonnets à Orphée V_.



Hé hop, ça me permet de parler un peu de Rodin  
Sculpteur mais aussi, et on a tendance à l'oublier, un génialissime entrepreneur  
Rodin possède cette particularité, mais en regardant de plus près on s'aperçoit que depuis la renaissance c'était déjà le cas, de n'avoir presque pas fait un marbre entier de sa vie, à l'exception de ses 5-6 marbres de jeunesses.

Il est assez intéressant de remarquer, que depuis environ 2-3 ans notamment aux deux musée Rodin, le nom du praticien est marqué à côté de celui de Rodin 

Ps;: J'ai oublié d'expliquer pourquoi, j'ai parlé de Rodin en m'appuyant sur Rilk. Ce dernier fut le secrétaire personnel de Rodin au début du siècle.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Hé hop, ça me permet de parler un peu de Rodin
> Sculpteur mais aussi, et on a tendance à l'oublier, un génialissime entrepreneur
> Rodin possède cette particularité, mais en regardant de plus près on s'aperçoit que depuis la renaissance c'était déjà le cas, de n'avoir presque pas fait un marbre entier de sa vie, à l'exception de ses 5-6 marbres de jeunesses.
> 
> ...



ce qui est très beau au musée Rodin (celui de la rue de Varenne), outre le lieu, c'est, dans les appartements, l'association entre les sculptures de Rodin et les toiles d'Eugène Carrière: entre l'affirmation des formes et de la matière, la puissance et le mouvement de l'un; le flou, l'indiscernable, l'estompé et l'évanescent de l'autre.
 avec en commun: l'_inachèvement_ comme forme d'art à part entière et l'amitié...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

Le fameux "non finito" de Michel-Ange (voir _les Esclaves_)


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> la réception actuelle des oeuvres d'art contemporain nécessite des outils conceptuels pour les appréhender. ce sont souvent des oeuvres ou des propositions pluridisciplinaires qui n'appartiennent pas forcément au domaine de l'esthétique et qui travaillent séparément ou ensemble dans une même proposition différents médiums, d'où parfois une certaine confusion sur leur statut et incompréhension quand à leur lecture.
> comme l'oeuvre d'art contemporain n'est plus une donnée immédiate (il n'y a plus de vision _haptique_ dans sa saisie), il faut, alors, la parcourir, la déplier, la déchiffrer...
> elle est donc devenue exigente et complexe.


Cette définition traverse les temps, l'art est _causa mentale_ depuis Leonardo Da Vinci.


> et une telle proposition (qui pour l'artiste n'est qu'un simple "déplacement du réel", puisque la situation du chien qu'il attache et affame est la même que celle des chiens du Costa Rica: chiens errants et étiques voués à disparaître... donc le chien a une valeur nulle: il n'existe pas. il peut devenir un objet. il est _devenu_ un objet), une telle proposition a pu naître et exister dans _l'indifférence _générale.
> 
> c'est cette indifférence, là, aphasique, qui accentue le divorce entre l'oeuvre d'art contemporain et le public.


La manque d'internationalisation du propos et son traitement génère le divorce, comme tu le soutient si bien plus bas. L'idéal dans cette affaire serait d'entendre le point de vue d'un initié local. Car derrière la cruauté de ce geste, se cache celle des habitants de cette province. Et là s'ouvre l'éternel débat pour débusquer le fautif ; celui qui montre le mal ou celui qui le laisse se propager. (une nouvelle discussion ?)


> il faut souligner que tout ceci a lieu dans le cadre d'une biennale d'art contemporain, chaque pays devant avoir sa biennale comme auparavant aux Etats-Unis chaque grande ville se devait de posséder son propre orchestre symphonique...
> et l'artiste voulant se singulariser d'une façon formelle, on aboutit, aussi, à une atomisation de l'offre esthétique. il y a donc une surenchère de propositions (de part le monde).
> surenchère et dérives...
> 
> ...


Pour paraphraser Léonardo je peux dire que, Je n'aime pas cette proposition et néanmoins je la comprend. Ainsi je clos ce _casus belli_ intérieur et jure qu'on ne reprendra pas de si tôt à lancer en débat, un tel post.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> et une telle proposition (qui pour l'artiste n'est qu'un simple "déplacement du réel", puisque la situation du chien qu'il attache et affame est la même que celle des chiens du Costa Rica: chiens errants et étiques voués à disparaître...



Pas tout à fait, le chien errant est libre. La situation n'est donc pas la même.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pas tout à fait, le chien errant est libre. La situation n'est donc pas la même.



il n'y a pas de choix à l'errance.
le chien est condamné à errer (à l'errement  c'est-à-dire à être dans l'erreur, l'incessant...).
et dans les deux cas le devenir du chien est le même.

pour l'artiste:
 "Hello everyone. My name is Guillermo Habacuc Vargas. I am 50 years old [en fait, il a 33 ans...] and an artist. Recently, I have been critisized for my work titled "Eres lo que lees", which features a dog named Nativity. The purpose of the work was not to cause any type of infliction on the poor, innocent creature, but rather to illustrate a point. In my home city of San Jose, Costa Rica, tens of thousands of stray dogs starve and die of illness each year in the streets and no one pays them a second thought.

Now, if you publicly display one of these starving creatures, such as the case with Nativity, it creates a backlash that brings out a big of hypocrisy in all of us. Nativity was a very sick creature and would have died in the streets anyway."


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Car derrière la cruauté de ce geste, se cache celle des habitants de cette province. Et là s'ouvre l'éternel débat pour débusquer le fautif ; celui qui montre le mal ou celui qui le laisse se propager. (une nouvelle discussion ?)



peut-on mettre en scène la cruauté ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il n'y a pas de choix à l'errance.
> le chien est condamné à errer (à l'errement  c'est-à-dire à être dans l'erreur, l'incessant...).
> et dans les deux cas le devenir du chien est le même.
> 
> ...



Ça ne tient toujours pas. L'errance implique une liberté, ce qu'il propose, aucune. Il aurait tout aussi bien pu adopter un enfant du Darfour pour ensuite le finir à coup de machette au milieu de la galerie. La démarche est la même : déplacement du réel, errance, innocence, maladie, hypocrisie. Seulement voilà, un chien n'est pas un humain.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ça ne tient toujours pas. L'errance implique une liberté, ce qu'il propose, aucune. Il aurait tout aussi bien pu adopter un enfant du Darfour pour ensuite le finir à coup de machette au milieu de la galerie. La démarche est la même : déplacement du réel, errance, innocence, maladie, hypocrisie. Seulement voilà, un chien n'est pas un humain.



j'appréciais simplement la nuance ...
puisque nous sommes d'accord sur le fond .


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> peut-on mettre en scène la cruauté ?



_Sans un élément de cruauté à la base de tout spectacle, le théâtre n'est pas possible. Dans l'état de dégénérescence où nous sommes c'est par la peau qu'on fera rentrer la métaphysique dans les esprits_. Antonin Artaud, 1932.







William Hogarth, 1751.





William Hogarth, 1751.





William Hogarth, 1751.





William Hogarth, 1751.
William Hogarth voulait _faire prendre conscience aux gens que tous leurs actes ont leurs conséquences._


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2008)

Un peu d'humour dans ce thread ça ne fait pas de mal !!
Merci Patochman !!
Cela me fait penser que nos amis les bêtes ont aussi un rôle à jouer dans l'histoire de l'art !!
[YOUTUBE]He7Ge7Sogrk[/YOUTUBE]
Elephant painting


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

"Le Théâtre de la Cruauté a été créé pour ramener au théâtre la notion de vie passionnée et convulsive ; et c'est dans ce sens de rigueur violente, condensation extrême des éléments scéniques qu'il faut entendre la cruauté sur laquelle il veut s'appuyer.
Cette cruauté, qui sera, quand il le faut, sanglante, mais qui ne le sera pas systématiquement, se confond donc avec la notion d'une sorte d'aride pureté morale qui ne craint pas de payer la vie le prix qu'il faut payer."

Antonin Artaud. l_e Théâtre et son double_.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Cela me fait penser que nos amis les bêtes ont aussi un rôle à jouer dans l'histoire de l'art !!











C'est aussi ce que pense Pascal Bernier.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

et Maurizio Cattelan...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

pour en finir avec le supplice:
sur l'extase.

il y avait ce commentaire de Georges bataille, dans _Les Larmes d'Eros, _sur une photo rapportée par un ami de Mandchourie 
où l'on assiste au supplice du Leng Tch'e (dit "supplice des cent morceaux" où le supplicié est dépecé vivant).
pour prolonger les souffrances du supplicié on lui administrait des drogues.
aussi Bataille parle de ce moment extatique où la tête se renverse sous l'effet de la souffrance et des drogues. 
la surexposition, le flou et le grain de la photo renforçant, alors, cette expression.







le condamné devait être brûlé vif, mais l'empereur trouvant cette mort trop cruel ordonna le _Leng Tch'e_.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

sur _les chiens errants et étiques..._


































Giacometti. _le chien_.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pas tout à fait, le chien errant est libre. La situation n'est donc pas la même.



Exact.
Le vieux réac'* que je suis, qui au XVIIIème préfèrera toujours le XVIIème, vous invite à relire la fable de La Fontaine "Le Loup et le Chien". Une fable sur la Liberté, et la condition qu'elle implique (notamment l'errance - "le loup court encor" - et le problème de la résolution des besoins primaires). 
Mais évidemment on me rétorquera que je fais de l'anthropomorphisme. Car le chien errant de n'importe quel pays du monde ne l'a pas "choisi".
Cela dit, ce que fait cet "artiste" nous oblige à nous poser ce genre de question. A anthropomorphiser le débat sur la condition animale.

Et quoiqu'il en soit je le répète, je trouve çà choquant.

* réac' = individu qui manque d'outils conceptuel (= imbécile) pour aborder l'art contemporain et qui reste très dubitatif à l'égard de tous les discours du prêt-à-penser intellectuel sur le sujet.


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2008)

J'y suis allé, à San José. Pour le faire classique :
"Je me souviens qu'à San José, l'humidité était telle que mes pléiades se gondolaient et que les tapis sentaient le moisi."

Sympa, la photo du supplicié mandchou. Appétissant. J'ai lu récemment que durant les luttes entre les Communistes et leurs adversaires, on avait enrichi le procédé d'un peu de cannibalisme sournois (pervers, plutôt). Arriver à ce point d'ignominie dépasse l'entendement ...

Juste pour faire une pause dans tout ce sanglant et se reposer avant l'ouverture des J.O., un petit classique.





De quoi se rappeler sa grand'mère, pour ceux qui en ont eu une.


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Avril 2008)

Une autre attitude devant la mort 

Nicolas Poussin. _Les bergers d'Arcadie_ (_Et in Arcadia ego_)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Une autre attitude devant la mort (et la fuite du temps)
> Nicolas Poussin. _Les bergers d'Arcadie_ (_Et in Arcadia ego_)


 
il y a deux versions du tableau, celle-ci, la deuxième, est la plus aboutie.
le déchiffrement du monde ou la découverte du tombeau de Dieu...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il y a deux versions du tableau, celle-ci, la deuxième, est la plus aboutie.
> le déchiffrement du monde ou la découverte du tombeau de Dieu...



Deux versions plus d'innombrables copies d'atelier où la main de Poussin peut-être plus ou moins décelée  
Sinon, pour les animaux, je suis étonné que personne n'ai parlé de Damien Hirst


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Deux versions plus d'innombrables copies d'atelier où la main de Poussin peut-être plus ou moins décelée
> Sinon, pour les animaux, je suis étonné que personne n'ai parlé de Damien Hirst


 
de son vrai nom:
Damien Hirst Saatchi.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Sympa, la photo du supplicié mandchou. Appétissant. J'ai lu récemment que durant les luttes entre les Communistes et leurs adversaires, on avait enrichi le procédé d'un peu de cannibalisme sournois (pervers, plutôt). Arriver à ce point d'ignominie dépasse l'entendement ...



Tu sais, en matière de cruauté, de supplices, de torture, de génocides... "nous" Occidentaux avons développé autant d'imagination...


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il y a deux versions du tableau, celle-ci, la deuxième, est la plus aboutie.
> le déchiffrement du monde ou la découverte du tombeau de Dieu...









La première version (collection Devonshire). Elle est assez proche de celle du Guerchin. Ce qui est peint, c'est la surprise mêlée de terreur devant le terrible message ("même en Arcadie, moi, la Mort, je règne") et le crâne au-dessus du tombeau. 
La deuxième version (Louvre) est très différente. Les bergers ne sont plus arrêtés dans leur marche, dans leur insouciance et leur attachement aux plaisirs par un message terrifiant. Et il n'y a plus de crâne.  Il ne s'agit plus d'une dramatique rencontre avec la mort, mais d'une méditation contemplative sur l'idée de mortalité. 
Il y a une belle interprétation de ces deux tableaux dans _L'oeuvre d'art et ses significations_ d'Erwin Panofsky


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> La première version (collection Devonshire). Elle est assez proche de celle du Guerchin. Ce qui est peint, c'est la surprise mêlée de terreur devant le terrible message ("même en Arcadie, moi, la Mort, je règne") et le crâne au-dessus du tombeau.
> La deuxième version (Louvre) est très différente. Les bergers ne sont plus arrêtés dans leur marche, dans leur insouciance et leur attachement aux plaisirs par un message terrifiant. Et il n'y a plus de crâne. Il ne s'agit plus d'une dramatique rencontre avec la mort, mais d'une méditation contemplative sur l'idée de mortalité.
> Il y a une belle interprétation de ces deux tableaux dans _L'oeuvre d'art et ses significations_ d'Erwin Panofsky


 
la version Louvre est presque Davidienne. composition parfaite et maîtrisée où tout fait sens (la position des mains, le doigts tendu qui pointe le milieu même du tableau). jeu subtil des couleurs.
celle du Devonshire est plus spontanée et d'une facture plus sensible qui fait penser au Titien, le Titien tardif.
le jeu des diagonales dynamisent et dramatisent le sujet.


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Tu sais, en matière de cruauté, de supplices, de torture, de génocides... "nous" Occidentaux avons développé autant d'imagination...


Dans le temps, tandis que j'étais encore à l'école, j'ai un peu étudié la logique, d'abord pour les raisonnements mathématiques, puis pour l'informatique. Ce qui est regrettable, c'est qu'il semble que l'on oublie que la logique s'applique à tout raisonnement ... Ce ne sont pas les philosophes qui me contradiraient sur ce point.

Bref : ai-je sous-entendu _un seul instant_ que les Occidentaux n'aient leur part dans la perversité de l'homme ? (et ce serait la même chose pour les Africains, les Orientaux (du Moyen-Orient), les Amérindiens et qui tu voudras).
Bin non, je ne crois pas. Et je ne vois pas en quoi porter un jugement sur une pratique détestable qui a (eu) cours dans un pays induirait une quelconque hiérarchie morale.

Ce point précisé, je pense que l'on peut revenir à Poussin ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> de son vrai nom:
> Damien Hirst Saatchi.


   
Matthew Barney Gladstone, tu connais?:love: 

Nicolas Poussin, par ce tableau ouvre la voie à une nouvelle approche de la peinture et va devenir un modèle pour de nombreux artistes même bien tardivement comme Jean-Baptiste Carpeaux (dessin fort intéressant  )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

Nicolas Poussin. L'enlèvement des Sabines.

lignes obliques qui focalisent le regard sur les _mouvements arrêtés_.
ligne circulaire de grand mouvement autour de la femme qui implore.
répartition des masses colorées suivant des lignes de force.
grande diagonale traversant tout le tableau qui dynamise toutes ses masses de lumière colorée et agitée...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Matthew Barney Gladstone, tu connais?:love:
> 
> Nicolas Poussin, par ce tableau ouvre la voie à une nouvelle approche de la peinture et va devenir un modèle pour de nombreux artistes même bien tardivement comme Jean-Baptiste Carpeaux (dessin fort intéressant  )


 
très chère Barbara...  

tu oublis Cézanne qui voulait faire du "Poussin sur nature".


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> de son vrai nom:
> Damien Hirst Saatchi.





antoine59 a dit:


> Matthew Barney Gladstone, tu connais?:love:



Ça me troue le


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça me troue le


 
lui c'est Gordon Matta Clarke...jnsp.  
et là c'est mon ancien appart avant qu'il devienne un musée...

le... jnsp.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça me troue le&#8230;



C'est joliment dit   
C'est bien une photo de Matta-Clark ?
(C'est vrai ça, on a pas encore abordé l'architecture ?  )

Ps: Merci de confirmer LHO (je connaissais pas cet angle de vue)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> "Le Théâtre de la Cruauté a été créé pour ramener au théâtre la notion de vie passionnée et convulsive ; et c'est dans ce sens de rigueur violente, condensation extrême des éléments scéniques qu'il faut entendre la cruauté sur laquelle il veut s'appuyer.
> Cette cruauté, qui sera, quand il le faut, sanglante, mais qui ne le sera pas systématiquement, se confond donc avec la notion d'une sorte d'aride pureté morale qui ne craint pas de payer la vie le prix qu'il faut payer."
> 
> Antonin Artaud. l_e Théâtre et son double_.



Artaud ... comment dire ... Au vue de toutes les théories théâtrales que j'ai put appréhender pendant mes études, le théâtre de la cruauté me semble relever plus d'un cas de psychiatrie que d'une réelle volonté de faire théâtre ... 
Ce qui m'embête franchement, c'est qu'il soit devenu une référence mais peut être est il le reflet de la société dans laquelle il vivait ... 
En tous cas, dans divers cours et stage de théâtre auxquels j'ai participé, on m'a toujours dit et répété que la psychiatrie n'est pas du théâtre et le théâtre n'est pas de la psychiatrie. Le théâtre peut aider psychologiquement la personne qui le pratique (si elle reste bien consciente des limites du théâtre) mais croire qu'un délire psychologique est du théâtre peut se révéler dangereux pour tous le monde car il n'y a plus de distance et la distance est essentiel pour faire spectacle. 

Sinon, Aristote (encore lui) disait, pour que la catharsis (purgation des émotions) fonctionne sur les spectateurs d'une dramaturgie, la violence ne devait surtout pas être exposée sur scène mais seulement suggérée (par le compte rendu des personnages sur tels combats sanglants, tels meurtres ect ect ). Artaud fait donc le contraire il exacerbe les émotions tout comme le tortureur de chien ... bref pour moi, ils ne démontrent rien, si ce n'est leur état mental personnel et leur besoin de l'exprimer en public ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> C'est joliment dit
> C'est bien une photo de Matta-Clark ?
> (C'est vrai ça, on a pas encore abordé l'architecture ?  )
> 
> Ps: Merci de confirmer LHO (je connaissais pas cet angle de vue)



the over side:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

Georges Rousse





Georges Rousse





Michel Verjux





Gordon Matta Clarke


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

Van Gogh ou le suicidé de la société  . Livre poignant

Je trouve que cet ouvrage exprime assez bien ton idée Odré (si je peux me permette  ).
Il souhaitait en effet à travers ce livre dépassé la notion de démence qui caractérisée alors l'oeuvre de Van gogh.
Mais ne parle-t-il pas de lui à travers le "cas" de Van Gogh ?

Ps: Le travail de Mr Rousse est assez troublant, on ne sait plus très bien dans quelle dimension on se situe. De plus l'intégration dans une architecture souvent en construction ou en démolution, en somme d'un état souvent transitoire renforce cette aspect.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Artaud ... comment dire ... Au vue de toutes les théories théâtrales que j'ai put appréhender pendant mes études, le théâtre de la cruauté me semble relever plus d'un cas de psychiatrie que d'une réelle volonté de faire théâtre ...
> Ce qui m'embête franchement, c'est qu'il soit devenu une référence mais peut être est il le reflet de la société dans laquelle il vivait ...
> En tous cas, dans divers cours et stage de théâtre auxquels j'ai participé, on m'a toujours dit et répété que la psychiatrie n'est pas du théâtre et le théâtre n'est pas de la psychiatrie. Le théâtre peut aider psychologiquement la personne qui le pratique (si elle reste bien consciente des limites du théâtre) mais croire qu'un délire psychologique est du théâtre peut se révéler dangereux pour tous le monde car il n'y a plus de distance et la distance est essentiel pour faire spectacle.
> 
> Sinon, Aristote (encore lui) disait, pour que la catharsis (purgation des émotions) fonctionne sur les spectateurs d'une dramaturgie, la violence ne devait surtout pas être exposée sur scène mais seulement suggérée (par le compte rendu des personnages sur tels combats sanglants, tels meurtres ect ect ). Artaud fait donc le contraire il exacerbe les émotions tout comme le tortureur de chien ... bref pour moi, ils ne démontrent rien, si ce n'est leur état mental personnel et leur besoin de l'exprimer en public ...



pour Artaud, ce n'est pas le texte qui fait le théâtre. il veut sortir le théâtre de son asservisement au texte (qui décide). le théâtre: c'est la mise en scène. l'organisation de ses éléments en un nouveau langage. il voulait trouver un théâtre des possibles et il pensait qu'une forme d'excès ou de paroxisme était nécessaire.
il voulait faire entrer la vie dans le théâtre et le théâtre dans la vie.
en cela, il annonce le théâtre de Beckett où l'écriture et la mise en scène ne font plus qu'un. une entité indissociable qui parle de l'absence, de l'impossibilité à être. de l'incommunicabilité ou de l'absurde... 

Artaud est un explorateur. et les explorateurs sont toujours en danger.

maintenant, sa réception contemporaine et sa position de référent (obligé ?) doivent le désservir.
j'ai lu ses deux livres sur le théâtre. mais je connais plus son oeuvre dessiné et poétique (_le pèse-nerf _ou _l'ombilic des limbes_), des livres comme _Héliogabale  et_ le Artaud acteur de cinéma.
je connais aussi sa voix...


----------



## da capo (1 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> cercles mis en situation



Très récemment, un _concours_ en Russie s'est appuyé sur le cercle, plus précisément sur le tondo.

A partir du 11, le catalogue devrait être visible et les artistes concurrents retenus aussi

Ca se passe ici : 





*Illuminators*​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ps: Le travail de Mr Rousse est assez troublant, on ne sait plus très bien dans quelle dimension on se situe. De plus l'intégration dans une architecture souvent en construction ou en démolution, en somme d'un état souvent transitoire renforce cette aspect.



petite note sur *Georges Rousse*:
inscription d'une forme plate (souvent un cercle) auparavant projetée et ensuite peinte selon un point de vue unique, généralement dans des lieux vides et destroy voués à disparaître, tout comme l'oeuvre.
une empreinte photographique (placée au point unique, celui qui définit l'image) pérénise l'ensemble.
il crée, alors, un renversement du sujet entre la photographie et le monde.
le point de vue unique introduit une continuité avec la perspective de la Renaissance, le constat photographique, l'oeuvre in-situ et son caractère éphémère place sa démarche dans  la photographie plasticienne.

appendice pour *Michel Verjux*:
cercle réalisée par des projecteurs de découpes ou des projecteurs de diapositives à ses débuts. la projection étant permanente, c'est le flux de la vie qui entre en interférence mélangeant alors le dehors et le dedans d'un espace. 

notes sur *Gordon Matta-Clarke*:
pratique la découpe d'immeuble. travaille sur la déconstruction, ouvrant l'espace du dedans qui livre, comme une coupe saggitale, la mémoire d'un lieu.
l'immeuble devient le tableau (le support) et ce qui était architecture devient sculpture.
renversement (encore) et détournement.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Très récemment, un _concours_ en Russie s'est appuyé sur le cercle, plus précisément sur le tondo.
> 
> A partir du 11, le catalogue devrait être visible et les artistes concurrents retenus aussi
> 
> ...



[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]zdraztvitié da capo,
spassiba.  [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> lui c'est Gordon Matta Clarke...jnsp.
> et là c'est mon ancien appart avant qu'il devienne un musée...
> 
> le... jnsp.



Merci d'avoir rajouter le nom de l'auteur.
Pour être franc je me sens tout retourné en ce moment





Philippe Ramette

Je tourne pour ainsi dire en rond




Philippe Ramette

À la recherche d'une solution, terrée dans l'obscur




Philippe Ramette


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

je mesurais combien j'avais eu tort.




Jan Fabre

je me retrouvais sur un toit obscur




Jan Fabre

et je parvenais à voir une dernière fois la mer




Jan Fabre

avant de disparaître.




Jan Fabre


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2008)

C'est marrant ... ça me fait penser à Glen Baxter.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Van Gogh ou le suicidé de la société  . Livre poignant
> 
> Je trouve que cet ouvrage exprime assez bien ton idée Odré (si je peux me permette  ).
> Il souhaitait en effet à travers ce livre dépassé la notion de démence qui caractérisée alors l'oeuvre de Van gogh.
> Mais ne parle-t-il pas de lui à travers le "cas" de Van Gogh ?



C'est mon avis aussi. Je pense qu'Artaud a avant tout cherché à exprimer son malaise. 



LHO a dit:


> pour Artaud, ce n'est pas le texte qui fait le théâtre. il veut sortir le théâtre de son asservisement au texte (qui décide). le théâtre: c'est la mise en scène. l'organisation de ses éléments en un nouveau langage. il voulait trouver un théâtre des possibles et il pensait qu'une forme d'excès ou de paroxisme était nécessaire.
> il voulait faire entrer la vie dans le théâtre et le théâtre dans la vie.
> en cela, il annonce le théâtre de Beckett où l'écriture et la mise en scène ne font plus qu'un. une entité indissociable qui parle de l'absence, de l'impossibilité à être. de l'incommunicabilité ou de l'absurde...
> 
> ...



Beckett (1906 - 1989) et Artaud (1896 - 1948) sont de la même époque ... ils sont même difficilement comparable du point de vue du texte. Beckett l'air de rien a une écriture très précise et toute en suggestion, toute en silences judicieusement choisis qui font tous le théâtre. Ce n'est pas de la simple poésie, il y a un énorme travail de mise en scène comme tu dis. Rien à voir avec le flot de parole désordonné d'Artaud (je le ressens comme cela, je n'y adhère pas vraiment au contraire de beckett - je vous conseille l'adaptation des textes de beckett en danse par Maguy Marin "May B", en vidéo c'est un vieux spectacle)

Je ne doute pas de la qualité d'artiste-poète d'Artaud mais je doute sincèrement de sa qualité de théoricien du théâtre et de sa position de référence qu'il semble être devenu dans ce domaine. Le premier metteur en scène c'est André Antoine dans le tournant du siècle (1890 - 1910) quand est né Artaud d'ailleurs. On l'appelle l'apogée du théâtre car il y a eut de gros bouleversement (sociaux aussi, début de la psychanalyse ... et tout ceci se répercute dans le théâtre qui est encore l'expression privilégiée d'une société à cette époque) et ont amenés le théâtre expressionniste entre autre. 
Artaud n'est qu'un héritier de tout cela. 
Je ne connais pas l'entourage d'Artaud, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il a plus été (et son génie avec) poussé par des intellectuels du théâtre que des praticiens ... 
Son théâtre, décrit dans sa théorie, est difficilement applicable sur scène. Il voulait libérer le théâtre du texte mais son livre démontre plutôt qu'il était aliéné par l'expression et le texte en souffre. On ne comprends pas son but et les moyens pour arriver à ses fins, quels fins d'ailleurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Beckett (1906 - 1989) et Artaud (1896 - 1948) sont de la même époque ... ils sont même difficilement comparable du point de vue du texte. Beckett l'air de rien a une écriture très précise et toute en suggestion, toute en silences judicieusement choisis qui font tous le théâtre. Ce n'est pas de la simple poésie, il y a un énorme travail de mise en scène comme tu dis. Rien à voir avec le flot de parole désordonné d'Artaud (je le ressens comme cela, je n'y adhère pas vraiment au contraire de beckett - je vous conseille l'adaptation des textes de beckett en danse par Maguy Marin "May B", en vidéo c'est un vieux spectacle)



chez Beckett il y a un minimalisme du langage, une sorte d'amnésie, un appauvrissement. où le corps est toujours empêché, atrophié. 
(je parle des récits autant que des pièces).
c'est un théâtre du soliloque. du vagabondage qui parle de néant, de solitude et des figures du double.
il fut un temps où je lisais en boucle _Le dépeupleur_... 

*******
pour rebondir sur Maguy Marin, dans le cadre de VidéoDanse au Centre Pompidou, il y a le film _Quad _réalisé par Beckett lui-même, au programme: gestes et mouvement perpétuel des corps qui suivent les lignes d'une figure tracée au sol. une forme d'enfermement par le mouvement...
et de Maguy Marin: _Umwelt_: de la _noise_ musique, un jeu de miroirs, des gestes du quotidien... une variation minimaliste sur le réel et son double...

*******
ce qui est drôle, c'est que, récemment, ils ont eu chacun (Beckett et Artaud) une exposition à la BNF...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2008)

*aparté:*
merci Odré de m'avoir permis d'avoir cette discussion sur Beckett...

*agacement:*
sans me taxer de "faux-esthète"    :sleep:  ou de dire que je fais du "copier-coller"   :sleep: .
car, sur ce forum, dès l'instant où tu alignes trois mots, c'est suspect... 

*pause:*
de toute façon, je vais faire une pause.

*remerciements:
à
*antoine59 d'avoir initialisé ce fil (inattendu). 
CouleurSud pour l'avoir rehausser par touches sensibles et légères.
bompi pour sa bienveillance.
TibomonG4 pour ses remarques nuancées.
aCLR pour l'avoir redynamisé.
Coloquinte d'avoir été un polémiste pertinent.
da capo pour ses incursions incisives.

et tous les autres d'avoir fait en sorte que ce fil existe.

*puisse-t'il se maintenir:*




Eugène Delacroix. _Dante et Virgile aux Enfers_. huile sur toile. 189 x 246. 1822. Musée du Louvre.


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> avant de disparaître



Ne pouvant me résoudre à une fin brutale




Christelle Familiari.

Je retournais finalement là où j'étais le mieux




Christelle Familiari.

Et repensais aux jours heureux




Christelle Familiari.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2008)

Merci à toi LHO
À nous de faire subsister ce fil, pour qu'il puisse être en vie à ton retour (très mélo-dramatique tout ça   )

Sinon, tu nous as mis un magnifique tableau de Delacroix, où la couleur possède une force saisissante  . 
La couleur renforçant ainsi l'aspect dramatique et de théâtralité de la scène


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2008)

Pablo Picasso, Le monde sans armes, 1962.

_L'érudition est bien loin d'être un mal ; elle agrandit le champ de l'expérience et l'expérience des hommes et des choses est la base du talent._ MAX JACOB, Conseils à un jeune poète.





Pablo Picasso, Portrait de Max Jacob, 1907.


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2008)

Un petit clin d'il au premier post d'Antoine59





Ben Vautier





Ben Vautier

Pour accomplir une boucle.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2008)

en écho à un autre fil ouvert par aCLR:

Nan Goldin. _The Ballad of Sexual Dependen__cy_.
une exploration de l'East-Village dans les années 90 à New-York.






Nan Goldin._ The Ballad of Sexual Dependen__cy_.

_The Other Side _un travail sur les drag queens.






Nan Goldin._ The Other Side_.


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Un petit clin d'il au premier post d'Antoine59
> 
> 
> Ben Vautier
> ...


En voici un que je n'aime pas ... Il a peut-être fait des choses intéressantes, un jour, mais son côté "production de masse" me déplaît suffisamment pour ne pas avoir envie de m'y intéresser.
En cela, je pense qu'il est vraiment dans son temps.
Une idée déployée à l'infini (la variété des supports aidant). Nul ? Cynique ? Les deux ?


----------



## da capo (4 Avril 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Nul ? Cynique ? Les deux ?



payant. 



_(dans tous les sens du terme)_


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2008)

C'est bien ça ...


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Avril 2008)

da capo a dit:


> payant.
> 
> 
> 
> _(dans tous les sens du terme)_



Pas mieux


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2008)

Toujours aussi pertinent LHO, bravo


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Avril 2008)

Ça va bientôt faire 400 messages, et j'ai toujours autant de mal à venir discuter ici. 
Je regarde, je lis parfois, mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre de quoi on parle, ni à qui on parle, et pourquoi on s'en parle.
La bise à l'&#339;il, néanmoins.


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2008)

C'était prévisible, les discours sur "l'Art" finissent toujours comme ça...
Ce n'est pas une critique, juste une constatation, maintes fois avérée...
Ce genre de discussion est amphigourique; on arrive jamais à s'y retrouver...
(soit on s'y perd, soit on ne trouve pas ce que l'on cherche)


----------



## bompi (7 Avril 2008)

Disons que c'est un sujet qui se prête au narcissisme et à l'exégèse volubile.
C'est que ce n'est pas évident de trouver une ligne de conduite qui ne finisse pas en une collection de _j'aime/j'aime pas_  ou une suite de cours magistraux à la terminologie pompeuse.

En même temps, j'aimais bien le principe (vite dévoyé) de une oeuvre / un p'tit commentaire personnel. Ça permet au profane de découvrir un peu d'autres choses.


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2008)

bompi a dit:


> En même temps, j'aimais bien le principe (vite dévoyé) de une oeuvre / un p'tit commentaire personnel. Ça permet au profane de découvrir un peu d'autres choses.



Relance la mayonnaise !!!  
Montre nous quelque chose qui te touche.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2008)

Bon je me permets de mettre un petit quelque chose en attendant  
Essayons d'être le plus "large" possible, parlons un peu d'enluminures  

Promis, je vous fais pas un cours super ch**** dessus, mais j'aimerais vous parler d'un folio très intéressant de la bible de Maciejowski  

Bref récapitulatif historique du folio/Manuscrit (soyons un minimum rigoureux)
Nom: Bible de Maciejowski
Miniaturistes: 6 enlumineurs (?)
Format: 390 x 295 mm
Date de réalisation: Vers 1250
Commanditaire: Louis IX
Lieu de conservation: Pierpont Morgan Library, M. 638

Alors pourquoi ce folio?
IL faut savoir que l'illustration présente le registre supérieur du folio.
En plus d'une image puissante accentué par une gamme chromatique riche, il faut regarder la scène annexe à gauche de celle représentant l'assaut d'une ville par des chevalier.
En effet, ce folio illustre bien cette tendance des miniaturistes de l'époque (et c'est l'un des premiers exemple vraiment parlant), à sortir du cadre.
Mais au-delà de cette création, il faut noter l'aspect burlesque de la scène.
L'enluminure n'est pas dépourvu d'humour!!

Voilà, c'est fini!!


----------



## da capo (7 Avril 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Relance la mayonnaise !!!
> Montre nous quelque chose qui te touche.



Faire monter la mayonnaise, unir l'eau et l'huile, créer une émulsion, une émotion.

Images d'un périple jamais accompli et toujours désiré à Milly la forêt :



​

_un clic sur l'image peut aider à voir_


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ça va bientôt faire 400 messages, et j'ai toujours autant de mal à venir discuter ici.
> Je regarde, je lis parfois, mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre de quoi on parle, ni à qui on parle, et pourquoi on s'en parle.
> La bise à l'il, néanmoins.



De quoi on parle?
Disons de l'art 

Beaucoup de peinture, un peu moins de sculpture et d'art-vidéo, aussi de théâtre grâce à l'Autruche 

Le reste des questions :

Ben, il faut que je t'avoue un truc, on voulait prendre le pouvoir dans le bar, tu vois, comme une insurrection graphique, comme ça (une vieille histoire que tu connais) :







C'est raté, je ne suis pas Kiki Picasso


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Faire monter la mayonnaise, unir l'eau et l'huile, créer une émulsion, une émotion.
> 
> Images d'un périple jamais accompli et toujours désiré à Milly la forêt :



Pareil pour moi, si d'autres sont intéressés, nous demanderons aux anciens le mini bus de MacG !


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Avril 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Vous avez remarqué?
> Quand un "ancien" critique un fil, il y a toujours quelqu'un pour venir lui rétorquer du "vous les anciens"...
> 
> c'est un peu mettre toute une catégorie (assez mal définie) de posteurs dans un même panier.



Non


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2008)

Je pense à celui-là




Lee Stoetzel, VW Bus, 2007.


----------



## bompi (7 Avril 2008)

Bazooka, c'est quand j'étais minot, ça. De bons souvenirs.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2008)

C'est sur que le bus peut paraître plus pratique que "l'objet automobile" d'Orozco  




Ps: Yahou, j'ai enfin compris comment mettre une image direct sur le forum:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Disons que c'est un sujet qui se prête au narcissisme et à l'exégèse volubile.
> C'est que ce n'est pas évident de trouver une ligne de conduite qui ne finisse pas en une collection de _j'aime/j'aime pas_ ou une suite de cours magistraux à la terminologie pompeuse.
> 
> En même temps, j'aimais bien le principe (vite dévoyé) de une oeuvre / un p'tit commentaire personnel. Ça permet au profane de découvrir un peu d'autres choses.


 
J'ai peut-être une idée. Profitez-en car je dois en avoir deux par siècle.
"Et si on refaisait l'Histoire de l'Art?" Alors pourquoi ne pas présenter en un nombre ultra-limité 5 oeuvres (par exemple) qui nous touchent particulièrement. Plus que cela : avec lesquelles on entretient une relation intime depuis des années, sans cesse renouvelée. Aucune limitation dans le temps (çà peut aller de Lascaux à ce matin) ni dans le medium (musique, peinture...) même si pour ce dernier point, vu qu'on utilise un forum, c'est l'art visuel qui semble avoir la préférence. Une seule difficulté : le choix.
Après on pourrait peut-être affiner le truc.
Et pour ne pas tomber dans le catalogage, ce serait bien d'essayer de faire une synthèse de tout çà, comme une image "en creux" du goût, du Museum personnel et imaginaire d'un MacGéen virtuel, compilation de tous les participants à ce fil ?
Ou alors, si certains ont en commun certaines oeuvres, les laisser s'exprimer de manière raisonnable sur ce qui les touche respectivement dans cette oeuvre.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> J'ai peut-être une idée. Profitez-en car je dois en avoir deux par siècle.



C'est trop d'honneur   



coloquinte a dit:


> "Et si on refaisait l'Histoire de l'Art?" Alors pourquoi ne pas présenter en un nombre ultra-limité 5 oeuvres (par exemple) qui nous touchent particulièrement. Plus que cela : avec lesquelles on entretient une relation intime depuis des années, sans cesse renouvelée. Aucune limitation dans le temps (çà peut aller de Lascaux à ce matin) ni dans le medium (musique, peinture...) même si pour ce dernier point, vu qu'on utilise un forum, c'est l'art visuel qui semble avoir la préférence. Une seule difficulté : le choix.
> .



Ca peut-être une idée effectivement. Ce n'était pas l'idée initial, qui je le rappelle rose: ) était d'essayer de prendre une oeuvre particulière et essayer de montrer en quoi elle avait, selon soi, un intérêt au sein de l'histoire de l'art, cependant l'idée est pertinente.
Je crains juste que ça vire vite au 'J'aime bien/j'aime pas"



coloquinte a dit:


> Et pour ne pas tomber dans le catalogage, ce serait bien d'essayer de faire une synthèse de tout çà, comme une image "en creux" du goût, du Museum personnel et imaginaire d'un MacGéen virtuel, compilation de tous les participants à ce fil ?



Là, j'avoue, ne pas avoir tout saisis :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Là, j'avoue, ne pas avoir tout saisis :rose:


 
Et bien : composer, peut-être sur un autre site (comme celui des Autoportraits) le musée imaginaire et idéal de MacGé.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Et bien : composer, peut-être sur un autre site (comme celui des Autoportraits) le musée imaginaire et idéal de MacGé.



Et mais c'est pas mal du tout comme idée!!   
Faut y réfléchir, mais je suis dans le coup


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2008)

*Wolf Vostell* et *Nam June Paik*:
pour une critique de la "communication" pure

naissance de l'art vidéo.

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nam June Paik - _Zen      for TV_ - 1963.[/FONT]​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2008)

en complément du mini-bus WV:





Wolf Vostel.


----------



## grego_ (8 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon j'avoue, c'est de ma faute:rose: :rose:
> Reprenons le chemin du fil, si vous voulez bien?
> 
> ps: Ayant reçu un aimable coup de boule vert, je me pose une question. Ai-je bien fait de commencer par Duchamp? Je peux attaquer sur l'art préhistorique en abordant l'animisme et les arts premiers? Néandertal fut-il le premier artiste?
> ...




Parfait ce fil chapeau pour LHO très pertinent dans ses interventions 
Merci antoine pour tes intermèdes historiques .Je réponds à ta première question, l'Univers est premier dans l'ordre des créateurs. Dans mes boulot je tente d'en tenir compte . Mais pour le moment je ne fait pas encore parti de l'histoire de l'art:   

PS: voici une de mes sculptures (avatar)


----------



## aCLR (8 Avril 2008)

Si le staff de MacG ne nous prête pas son mini-bus, alors prenons la voiture





Alain Bublex, Aérofiat 1.0





Alain Bublex, Aérofiat 2.1





Alain Bublex, Aérofiat 4.1





Alain Bublex, Aérofiat 5.1

histoire de voir quel modèle arrive en premier à Milly la forêt.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> naissance de l'art vidéo.
> ]



Nam June Paik, à une approche singulière de la vidéo, dans la mesure qu'il utilise le moniteur comme élément sculptural d'un ensemble.





Nam June Paik,  Tv Buddha, 1974.
Il confronte une sculpture issue de sa culture religieuse à l'objet quasi-sacré des société occidentales, en l'occurrence la tv.
De plus, il intègre par l'utilisation de la caméra de surveillance, une sorte de dénonciation du culte de l'image et de la surveillance.





Nam June Paik, Family Robots.


----------



## Madeline (8 Avril 2008)

Salut à toutes et tous,
Je viens d'être invitée par aCLR de vous rejoindre sur ce fil.
Pour en savoir un peu plus sur qui je...quoi comment (depuis peu sur ce forum)...
Y a des info (pas terminé) sur mon site.
Adresse dans ma signature


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2008)

Bonjour Madeline, enchanté  
Un petit tour sur ton site, et l'envie de parler de Whistler  
et notamment de l'oeuvre intitulé: _Nocturne in Black and Gold: The Failling Rocket_ 





Oeuvre très intéressante a plus d'un titre (exposé lors de l'exposition de 1887 à la Crosevenor Gallery)
- Représentative de la rechercher plastique de Whistler.
- L'emprunt au niveau du titre du vocabulaire à la terminologie musicale.
- Fut à l'origine d'un procès contre le célèbre critique anglais de l'époque: Ruskin.


----------



## Madeline (9 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bonjour Madeline, enchanté
> Un petit tour sur ton site, et l'envie de parler de Whistler



Eh... Tu connais Whistler !!!
Super...
Et c'est quoi le lien (en détail) entre mon site et Whistler.

As-tu vu la superbe exposition «Turner, Whistler, Monet»... Elle a eu lieu à Toronto, Paris et Londres en 2004 et 2005
Je l'ai manquée à Toronto mais j'ai le catalogue... et je frissonne chaque fois que je l'ouvre.
Je me serai mise à pleurer et trembler d'émotion devant les originaux, c'est certain!!!

Es-tu historien d'art... Ça doit !!!
Magnifique l'oeuvre tu l'as prise où ?
Y en a-t-il d'autres ?

Retour à ma job alimentaire... mais je reviens sous peu !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2008)

Historien de l'art, c'est me porté trop d'honneur !!! J'étudie pour, mais c'est loin d'être le cas   

Je connais effectivement Whistler par la force des choses (une de mes profs, Mme Enaud pour pas la citée  , a écrits ou du moins collaborée à presque tous les ouvrages le concernant... Donc, en 4 ans, je m'en suis "mangé" du Whistler"   )

L'exposition était vraiment intéressante par le lien qu'elle établissait entre ces deux artistes britanniques et Monet, réunis dans une même démarche plastique.

En ce qui concerne, ces oeuvres, le plus simple (et le plus "scientifique") est de se rapporter aux sites des musées (Si tu as la flemme, avant moi un mp, je t'enverrais un petit dossier  )

Allez, juste pour le plaisirs un peu d'images, que diable  

1. Nocturnes, 1871, Tate Galery 






2. The White girle ou Symphonie en blanc (plusieurs titres possibles)





3. Oeuvre moins connue: Décoration pour la Peacock room


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2008)

[passage de serpillère suite à quelques actions de ma part : bisous by Nephou]

En ce qui concerne James McNeill Whistler voir d'autres oeuvres ici (cliquer aussi en dessous de Rose and Silver, sur More prints).


----------



## Madeline (9 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> En ce qui concerne, ces oeuvres, le plus simple (et le plus "scientifique") est de se rapporter aux sites des musées (Si tu as la flemme, avant moi un mp, je t'enverrais un petit dossier  )



C'est pas la flemme, c'est le manque de temps... J'en brasse pas mal large de c'temps-ci.
La suite par mp


----------



## Madeline (9 Avril 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> [passage de serpillère suite à quelques actions de ma part : bisous by Nephou]
> 
> En ce qui concerne James McNeill Whistler voir d'autres oeuvres ici (cliquer aussi en dessous de Rose and Silver, sur More prints).



Merci... 
Et toi t'es quoi... aussi étudiant en histoire de l'art... ou juste amoureux... de l'art ?
C'est vraiment super de trouver des gens sensibles à l'art....
Me voilà touzému


----------



## Madeline (9 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> H
> Allez, juste pour le plaisirs un peu d'images, que diable



Merci pour ces images... 
Voici un lien pour admirer  _*Women in Art*_


----------



## aCLR (9 Avril 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Merci...
> Et toi t'es quoi... aussi étudiant en histoire de l'art... ou juste amoureux... de l'art ?
> C'est vraiment super de trouver des gens sensibles à l'art....
> Me voilà touzému



Le mieux, c'est de lire tout le topic lancé par Antoine59 (_Merci antoine _) si tu as quelques heures devant toi !  

_Anecdote : lors d'une soirée entre amis, un des convives lança qu'il s'offrirait bien un Mac ! Selon lui, cela faisait Artiste ! Amusante exclamation me suis-je dis. Il suffirait simplement de posséder un Macintosh pour s'autoproclamer artiste. Après tout, n'est-ce pas là une extension du geste artistique de M. Duchamp. Repris par Ernesto Neto avec la formulation suivante : "Lart est à la portée de tout le monde. *Nous sommes tous des artistes* et nous sommes tous des dieux."_





Ernesto Neto.





Ernesto Neto.





Ernesto Neto.





Ernesto Neto.





Ernesto Neto.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ben, il faut que je t'avoue un truc, on voulait prendre le pouvoir dans le bar, tu vois, comme une insurrection graphique.



Barbara Kruger
montage texte-image pour une critique générale des médias.
travail sur le thème du corps pour en déconstruire l'image véhiculée par la société.
un déplacement du langage publicitaire dans le champ de l'art.





Barbara Kruger





Barbara Kruger

Jenny Holzer
enseigne néon qui défile dans la ville et projection visuelle de mots ou de phrases en relation avec la mort, la guerre et le sexe.
travail sur le langage, une sémiologie du langage et sa réception dans l'espace urbain.





Jenny Holzer. projection à Buenos Aires.





[FONT=arial, helvetica]Jenny Holzer. série des "truisms" (1977-79).

[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jenny Holzer. 1990.

Hans Haacke
artiste conceptuel, politique et polémiste qui interroge les liens entre art et société.
reflexion sur les conditions de production des oeuvres d'art.





Hans Haacke. _metro mobiltan_. 1985.





Hans Haacke. _helmsboro_. (ancien directeur de la CIA et publicitaire...)





Hans Haacke. _star gazing_. 2004.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Si le staff de MacG ne nous prête pas son mini-bus, alors prenons la voiture
> Alain Bublex, Aérofiat 1.0
> Alain Bublex, Aérofiat 2.1
> Alain Bublex, Aérofiat 4.1
> ...



pour des déplacements irrationnels et rapides:
toute l'oeuvre de Panamarenko.





Panamarenko.





Panamarenko.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> travail sur le thème du corps pour en déconstruire l'image véhiculée par la société.


Avec la main droite ou la gauche?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Avec la main droite ou la gauche?



demande à Peter Murphy...


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2008)

Pour des déplacements légers et imprévisibles : Théo Jansen et ses animaux de plage
[YOUTUBE]WcR7U2tuNoY[/YOUTUBE]


Un rhinocéros​


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Avril 2008)

Barbara Kruger 

Je l'ai découverte dans les années 80. 
Voilà celui qui me paraît résumer son &#339;uvre


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Avril 2008)

(je ne sais pas pourquoi, je n'arrive pas à trouver une zone de texte au-dessous du tableau)

Ce que fait Barbara Kruger est très proche des ce que faisaient les Situationnistes, dans leur période "dépassement de l'art" (1958-1962) : le détournement
Mais chez elle, le détournement se fait par l'esthétisation. Ce qui la piège. Elle veut piéger le spectacle (pour parler comme Debord) en détournant ses propres images. Mais, au bout du compte, elle est reprise par le spectacle. Mais finalement, c'est ce que Debord avait prévu : la critique du spectacle serait un jour ou l'autre, un élément du spectacle


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Avril 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> De quoi on parle?
> Disons de l'art



Oui, merci. 
Mais moi, le lard, j'en parle toute la journée. Donc la question, c'est : pourquoi on en parle ici, pour qui ? Juste pour quelques uns d'entre nous, pour se dire tout le bien qu'on pense de machin et regardez celui-là qui c'est qui le connait c'est moi ?

Moi je veux bien parler d'art, mais pas seulement à ceux qui le connaissent. Je veux bien qu'on m'en parle, mais qu'on me dise pourquoi on m'en parle. Pourquoi on me parle d'untel. Quelle importance ça a pour celui qui montre.

Je crois que c'est pour ça que là, pour le moment, j'ai du mal. 




> Beaucoup de peinture, un peu moins de sculpture et d'art-vidéo, aussi de théâtre grâce à l'Autruche


Tout ça c'est des étiquettes. 



> Le reste des questions :
> 
> Ben, il faut que je t'avoue un truc, on voulait prendre le pouvoir dans le bar, tu vois, comme une insurrection graphique, comme ça (une vieille histoire que tu connais) :


Hmm. Vous me l'auriez demande, je vous l'aurait dit, y'a pas de quoi appuyer son pouvoir, ici. 


Mais ceci dit, l'art, c'est aussi un discours sur le pouvoir. Et sur le monde. Et sur l'amour. Et sur le sexe. Et l'art contemporain, notamment, ne peut pas se résoudre à n'être qu'un discours sur l'art.

Tiens, moi je vais essayer de vous parler d'une seule chose, parce qu'elles me sont apparues encore hier soir :

*Les Poupées d'Hans Bellmer
*

La plus célèbre, certainement (celle qui a inspiré Mamoru Oshi pour _Ghost in The Shell_, entre autres) :






et d'autres :

















Elles sont quasiment toutes là. Mais les photos sont de piètre qualité.

Depuis le temps qu'elles traversent mon champ de vision, elles ne cessent de m'interroger, les poupées d'Hans Bellmer. Elles s'inspirent de l'esthétique classique de la poupée de cire, celle que toutes les petites filles possédaient ou révaient de posséder, à la fin du 19°, au début du 20°. Mais elles sont restituées, régurgitées, comme les reliquats des fantasmes de leur créateur.
Certaines portent les stigmates d'une violence qui devait être la violence projetée par Bellmer. La sienne, ou cellle de son époque.
C'est au milieu des années 30. Le surréalisme est là, et avec lui, le sexe, libéré par les années folles, est entré de plein fouet dans l'art. Un sexe différent de celui que celui que l'histoire du "Nu"* a représenté jusqu'ici. Un sexe dérangeant, beaucoup moins facile à appréhender, beaucoup plus subversif, qui ne se contente pas de montrer des corps, mais qui interroge le fait de les montrer. Et, dans le cas des poupées de Bellmer, le statut même de ce qu'il montre. Des femmes ? Ces femmes libérées des années folles, auxquelles les hommes refusent pourtant un statut d'égalité ? Des objets, des artefacts, comme des poupées gonflables avant l'heure ?
Et puis il y a cette façon de les mettre en scène. Disloquées, distordues, comme si ces corps d'albatre sortaient démembrés d'une trop longue partie de plaisir avec leur créateur.
Et pourtant, ce sont des objets. Ils n'ont de vie propre que dans la tête de celui qui les a conçu, et dans celles de ceux qui les regarde.
Je les regarde, je les connais sous toutes leurs facettes, et pourtant elles continuent à me déranger, à m'interroger. Sur moi. Sur les femmes. Sur le sexe. Sur l'art. Sur le sexe comme art. Sur l'art comme accessoire de plaisir. Sur mon propre corps.
Elles vous dérangent, vous ?












*pour ceux que cette histoire du Nu intéresse, il y a ce livre beau et très facile de Jean-Luc Nancy et Federico Ferrari, _Nus sommes, la peau des images_. Qui a en plus le bon goût de ne pas être cher. Très bien pour briller dans les conversations libertines, et en apprendre un peu sur le rapport de l'occidental à son corps.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2008)

Barbara Kruger  
Artiste américaine, procédant par des photo-montages dont la composition d'ensemble varie guère, à savoir un slogan d'interpellation frappant d'efficacité et de lisibilité sur un bandeau rouge barrant une photographie en noir et blanc, provenant des magazines presses.

Ces photo-montages sont non sans rappeler ceux les constructivistes russes tels que Rodtchenko ou encore ceux des Dadaîstes comme John Heartfield

Dans le même ordre d'idée, voir également Jenny Holzer.




Voir un excellent ouvrage :_Pour un nouvel art politique: De l'art contemporain au documentaire_ de D. BAQUÉ.


PS: Hans Bellmer . Il est vrai que ces poupée sont dérangeantes, il mets le spectateur dans une étrange situation de malaise à propos du corps de l'enfant et la sexualité malsaine qui s'en dégage. 
Approche assez intéressante de Celine Masson dans son ourvrage _La fabrique de la poupée chez Hans Bellmer: le "faire-oeuvre perversif". Une étude clinique de l'objet_.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2008)

Pour revenir au début, et à Marcel Duchamp....






Polyptyque d'Arroyo, Aillaud et Recalcati, _Vivre et laisser mourrir, ou la fin tragique de Marcel Duchamp_, 8 tableaux, 1965, galerie Creuze.


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2008)

Une des oeuvres de Panamarenko me fait penser au Fantacoptère.
De toutes façons, Franquin occupe une place de choix dans l'art du XXe siècle [enfin, c'est mon opinion, bien entendu ].

À ce sujet, je conseille aux amateurs ce livre proprement extramidable de François Rivière "Souvenirs du Vingtième Siècle". On y retrouve une galerie de vignettes ou de pages dues aux dignes représentants de la BD franco-belge des temps passés [le livre doit dater des années 80]. Rien que le bonheur de retrouver, bien imprimée, cette image de Tintin marchant dans une rue de Chine (Shanghai ? me souviens plus) ou encore quelque dessin si élégant et dynamique de Franquin.


----------



## Madeline (10 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mais moi, le lard, j'en parle toute la journée. Donc la question, c'est : pourquoi on en parle ici, pour qui ? Juste pour quelques uns d'entre nous, pour se dire tout le bien qu'on pense de machin et regardez celui-là qui c'est qui le connait c'est moi ?
> 
> Moi je veux bien parler d'art, mais pas seulement à ceux qui le connaissent.



Parler d'art sur un forum accessible à tous... sur la toile... mondiale, c'est sûr que c'est pas parler d'art seulement à ceux qui le connaissent !!!

En tant que personne qui vient de découvrir ce fil... sur ce forum... ce que j'apprécie, c'est la possible découverte... d'oeuvres, d'idées, dans un contexte de partage entre personnes passionnées par un même domaine, sans volonté de vouloir convaincre...

Aussi dans ce sens, voici une première toute petite contribution: quelques informations à propos d'un artiste québécois que j'ai découvert il y a quelques mois, Claude le Sauteur.

Une vidéo qui présente son oeuvre *ICI*

Quelques info* LÀ* et une image


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2008)

Les poupées de Hans Bellmer me font penser aux peintures et photographies de Pierre Molinier.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2008)

on peut parler de la puissance des oeuvres d'art.
avec Hans Bellmer, c'est toute l'oeuvre et la démarche qui est puissance. 
une oeuvre qui met en jeu l'érotisme des corps et l'érotisme des formes.
avec la poupée, on peut parler de sculpture-objet et de mise en scène photographique. 
les dessins mettent en évidence des formes entrelacées, enchassées créant une confusion entre l'organique et le minéral. cristallisation du désir. concrétion de formes. agglomérat de lignes qui vont de la précision anatomique à l'abstraction. 
la ligne comme un flux.

j'ai découvert Hans Bellmer en lisant Georges Bataille (Hans Bellmer a illustré "l'Histoire de l'oeil" et "Madame Edwarda").

dans mon premier appartement, cette photo était en face de moi sur le mur de mon bureau...





Hans Bellmer.

j'ai failli, lors d'une vente, acquérir une photo couleur vue d'en haut d'une poupée et un dessin à la mine de plomb. ces deux oeuvres ont rejoint les collections de Claude Berri. l'enchère s'est envolée et moi avec. 
depuis, j'ai un sentiment de profond malaise rien qu'en entendant le nom de Berri. de plus, j'ai appris qu'il s'était séparé de la quasi totalité des photos de la poupée...  

il y a beaucoup de livres sur Bellmer (plus facile à collectionner que les oeuvres d'art), sur et de lui avec notamment "La petite anatomie de l'inconscient physique" (réédité, depuis, sous le nom de "Petite anatomie de l'image"...) dans lequel il parle de l'anatomie du désir.
il y a aussi le catalogue de l'exposition de 2006 au Centre Pompidou.





Hans Bellmer.

*****
il y a un artiste qui s'est inspiré de l'oeuvre de Bellmer: 
c'est Araki. 
artiste voyeur et iconoclaste. fan de bondage et de soirées imbibées. 
un vrai japonais avec le Mamiya toujours autour du cou comme un appendice, une prothèse. une extension de lui-même... 
mais plutôt que d'inspiration, on pourrait parler de continuité, notamment dans la série des bondages. Bellmer avait photographié sa compagne Unica Zurn ficelée... 

de nombreux livres aussi (notamment aux éditions Taschen).





Araki.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Les poupées de Hans Bellmer me font penser aux peintures et photographies de Pierre Molinier.



Pierre Molinier travaille plus le travestissement, les figures du double, le mélange des genres et la représentation de soi.


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2008)

bompi a dit:


> En voici un que je n'aime pas ... Il a peut-être fait des choses intéressantes, un jour, mais son côté "production de masse" me déplaît suffisamment pour ne pas avoir envie de m'y intéresser.
> En cela, je pense qu'il est vraiment dans son temps.
> Une idée déployée à l'infini (la variété des supports aidant). Nul ? Cynique ? Les deux ?



Après quelques messages de cet acabit, concernant le travail de Ben Vautier, en premier desquels celui du regretté Pierre Restany qui considéra très tôt Ben comme un opportuniste, un amuseur public voire un brave c_o_n (et dans sa bouche cela avait une connotation positive) nous voilà finalement arrivé à Barbara Kruger.



CouleurSud a dit:


> Ce que fait Barbara Kruger est très proche des ce que faisaient les Situationnistes, dans leur période "dépassement de l'art" (1958-1962) : le détournement
> Mais chez elle, le détournement se fait par l'esthétisation. Ce qui la piège. Elle veut piéger le spectacle (pour parler comme Debord) en détournant ses propres images. Mais, au bout du compte, elle est reprise par le spectacle. Mais finalement, c'est ce que Debord avait prévu : la critique du spectacle serait un jour ou l'autre, un élément du spectacle



Voici l'image qui me revient immédiatement en mémoire chaque fois que pense à cette artiste (certainement parce que c'est avec celle-ci que j'ai rencontré son travail). Et une vidéo, présentée lors d'une exposition personnelle à la galerie Yvon Lambert en 1999 : _Power, Pleasure, Desire, Disgust_ ; Pouvoir, Plaisir, Désir, Dégoût. _(désolé, pas d'images)_ Le texte slogan se fait voix, trois écrans (format 4 m x 3 m) projettent simultanément une succession de visages, en plans rapprochés, qui nous parlent, nous agressent frontalement. "Pour qui te prends-tu, tu n'es qu'un looser", "Ferme ta gueule", "tu me rends malade", etc* Une demi-heure de pur plaisir, je n'ai jamais autant ris devant une uvre de Barbara.
*Condensé d'un article d'artpress n° 246






Barbara Kruger.

Et cette affiche de l'Internationale Situationniste qui figure en bonne place sur un des murs de la maison depuis 10 ans. Je ne me lasse pas de Guy Debord ni de son père spirituel, Isidore Isou, le fondateur du lettrisme.


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2008)

Je suis actuellement en train de préparer un projet vidéo basé sur la transcription plastique de la notion de temps (_cronos_) par la mise en scène (le jour et la nuit) d'un élément (naturel et/ou artificiel).

Pour le moment, mes références se limite à un film de Pierre Duty, _Pierres et Claude_, C'est une évocation de la célèbre serie de Claude Monet grace à La lumière qui glisse au fil des saisons sur la facade de la cathédrale de Rouen. Une vidéo de Nam June Paik, _Zen for film_, sur l'usure du film liée au temps de la lecture. Et le souvenir d'une vidéo d'artiste vue dans mon adolescence, d'où l'absence de repère, plan fixe d'une centrale nucléaire sur 24 heures. 

C'est pourquoi je vous demande de bien vouloir combler mes lacunes tout en permettant d'évoquer un pan de l'art vidéo ?  

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Je suis actuellement en train de préparer un projet vidéo basé sur la transcription plastique de la notion de temps (_cronos_) par la mise en scène (le jour et la nuit) d'un élément (naturel et/ou artificiel).
> 
> Pour le moment, mes références se limite à un film de Pierre Duty, _Pierres et Claude_, C'est une évocation de la célèbre serie de Claude Monet grace à La lumière qui glisse au fil des saisons sur la facade de la cathédrale de Rouen. Une vidéo de Nam June Paik, _Zen for film_, sur l'usure du film liée au temps de la lecture. Et le souvenir d'une vidéo d'artiste vue dans mon adolescence, d'où l'absence de repère, plan fixe d'une centrale nucléaire sur 24 heures.
> 
> ...



sur la centrale nucléaire... 
rien.

sinon:
_Empire _de Andy Warhol. plan fixe sur l'Empire State Building depuis le coucher du soleil jusqu'à son lever.
_24 hour Psycho_ de Douglas Gordon (projection ralentie de "Psycho" de Alfred Hitchcock pour durer 24 heures).
et quasiment toute l'oeuvre de Thierry Kuntzel et Michael Snow.


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> _Empire _de Andy Warhol. plan fixe sur l'Empire State Building depuis le coucher du soleil jusqu'à son lever.
> _24 hour Psycho_ de Douglas Gordon (projection ralentie de "Psycho" de Alfred Hitchcock pour durer 24 heures).
> et quasiment toute l'oeuvre de Thierry Kuntzel et Michael Snow.



Merci LHO, 
D'emblée, je me focalise sur _Empire_ de Andy Warhol. Mon projet correspond, dans les grandes lignes, à ce film. Par ailleurs je vais rechercher dans l'uvre des artistes, ci-dessus cités, quels travaux vidéos peuvent correspondre le plus à ma thématique.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2008)

Concernant le temps et son passage, je pense tout de suite à Klaus Rink bien qu'il ne s'agit pas de vidéo, mais majoritairement de photographie


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Concernant le temps et son passage, je pense tout de suite à Klaus Rink bien qu'il ne s'agit pas de vidéo, mais majoritairement de photographie



Merci antoine59, 
Pour ce projet je cherche essentiellement des références liées au médium vidéo.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2008)

pour ceux que cela interesse:
némo #8

festival internationnal d'art numérique sur la vidéo expérimentale, le motion graphique design, l'extand cinema, l'art multimédia... et cette année le "cinéma vivant" (performance audiovisuelle) que j'ai déjà évoqué en présentant le travail de Skoltz_Kolgen, avec notamment les performances de:
Ryochi Kurokawa. Mikomikona. Adriaan Lokman + Jeroen Verheij. Otolab. Scanner + TeZ ...

il y a aussi un film de Peter Greenaway sur John Cage et Philip Glass de 1983, quasiment introuvable...

vous pouvez télécharger *le programme *(en PDF) sur le site du festival.
du 10 au 20 avril 2008.

ce festival est _gratuit _et est réparti, cette année, sur trois lieux:

L'Elysées Biarritz dans le VIII ème. (du 10 au 13).
La Bellevilloise dans le XX ème. (du 15 au 20).
Le Cube à Issy-les-Moulineaux. (du 16 au 19).






Mikomikona.

*****
si vous venez, vous pourrez me voir: je porte un bonnet rouge ou un seau sur la tête avec une hache à la main.
je serai toujours en haut des gradins. pour me voir, il faut alors se retourner...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Merci LHO,
> D'emblée, je me focalise sur _Empire_ de Andy Warhol. Mon projet correspond, dans les grandes lignes, à ce film. Par ailleurs je vais rechercher dans l'uvre des artistes, ci-dessus cités, quels travaux vidéos peuvent correspondre le plus à ma thématique.



_The Waves _de Thierry Kuntzel.
_La région centrale_ et d'une certaine façon _Rameau's nephew _de Michael Snow.


----------



## bompi (11 Avril 2008)

Ça a mis du temps à me revenir mais maintenant ça y est : je sais à quoi ce fil me fait penser 

On se croirait dans un cours d'art (avec A ou a je ne sais pas) auquel assiste Claire Fischer dans Six Feet Under.


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> _The Waves _de Thierry Kuntzel.
> _La région centrale_ et d'une certaine façon _Rameau's nephew _de Michael Snow.



Oui, _La région centrale_ correspond très bien. La perte de repère spacio-temporels générée par les mouvements de caméra s'accorde tout à fait avec l'esprit de mon projet. J'ai aussi regardé _Wavelenght_. Dans celui-ci, le zoom vers un point couplé au plan fixe de trois quarts d'heure montre bien la notion de temps écoulé, de par l'activité humaine gravitant dans le champ de la caméra.



> si vous venez, vous pourrez me voir: je porte un bonnet rouge ou un seau sur la tête avec une hache à la main.
> je serai toujours en haut des gradins. pour me voir, il faut alors se retourner...



D'ici là je continue mes recherches depuis les renseignements que tu fournis.


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Oui, merci.
> Mais moi, le lard, j'en parle toute la journée. Donc la question, c'est : pourquoi on en parle ici, pour qui ? Juste pour quelques uns d'entre nous, pour se dire tout le bien qu'on pense de machin et regardez celui-là qui c'est qui le connait c'est moi ?
> 
> Moi je veux bien parler d'art, mais pas seulement à ceux qui le connaissent. Je veux bien qu'on m'en parle, mais qu'on me dise pourquoi on m'en parle. Pourquoi on me parle d'untel. Quelle importance ça a pour celui qui montre.
> ...



Je n'ai pas l'impression que les gens qui postent dans ce fil cherchent à faire voir seulement qu'il connaissent l'art, donc qu'ils viennent ici pour se la jouer. Je pense au contraire qu'ils postent pour les raisons que tu dis ensuite. Ils parlent de ce qu'ils aiment. Ils essaient, de façon plus ou moins réussie, de dire pourquoi ils aiment telle ou telle &#339;uvre, tel ou tel artiste. Et en définitive, cela donne une sorte de série improbable, mais finalement intéressante, où les rapport singuliers à telle &#339;uvre se rencontrent et forment des moments de sens partagé.

C'est un peu comme lorsque tu discutais d'art avec des gens que tu ne connaissais pas au café, à l'époque où on pouvait encore y remplir les cendriers. Ils te parlaient d'un artiste. Tu le connaissais, ça faisait écho, tu en parlais à ton tour, etc. Tout cela formait une chaîne qui devenait la texture même de ta rencontre avec ces gens

Ou encore, ça me rappelle les lointaines années 70, quand tu arrivais chez quelqu'un que tu ne connaissais pas : tu jetais un coup d'&#339;il sur sa discothèque et tu y voyais les Stooges, MC 5, le Velvet, Steve Reich et là tu te disais : "c'est bon, je suis chez un ami" 





l'écrieur a dit:


> Hmm. Vous me l'auriez demande, je vous l'aurait dit, y'a pas de quoi appuyer son pouvoir, ici.



La référence à l'insurrection graphique, c'était pour faire une transition (super habile, non ?) avec Bazooka


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> _The Waves _de Thierry Kuntzel.
> _La région centrale_ et d'une certaine façon _Rameau's nephew _de Michael Snow.



 

_The Waves_ de Thierry Kuntzel, incroyable uvre interactive à laquelle je ne peux me référer que pour le plan fixe car mon projet ne comporte pas d'aspect réellement interactif avec le spect-acteur.
Par contre, les effets de de couleurs sur l'image liés aux intonations du texte lu par le personnage filmé dans _Rameau's nephew_ de Michael Snow cadrent tout à fait à mon sujet.

En ce qui concerne la forme de mon projet, je me souviens avoir vu en 2001 _Time code_ de Mike Figgis dans une salle de cinéma d'art et d'essai. L'écran est divisé en quatre plans séquences d'une heure trente tournés au même moment. La technique du _split screen_ est récurrente dans mon travail vidéo. N'ayant qu'une caméra, je n'avais jusqu'à présent pas eu la possibilité de tourner plusieurs séquences simultanément. Ce projet devrait permettre cette approche.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> l'art, c'est



Personnellement, c'est désormais cette entame qui justement  me gêne dans tout discours sur l'art en général, dans la mesure où tout discours sur l'art sera toujours personnel, subjectif et relatif.
J'aimerais juste un léger appendice, une anacrouse comme l'on dit en musique :

_Pour moi,_ l'art c'est...

Voilà.
Bien à vous.


----------



## Madeline (11 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> tout discours sur l'art sera toujours personnel, subjectif et relatif.



Merci pour cette remarque... cette précision... très importante selon moi. 
*Le discours* étant compris comme «un développement oratoire fait devant une réunion de personne» (également, citation du petit Robert)


----------



## katelijn (11 Avril 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Merci pour cette remarque... cette précision... très importante selon moi.
> *Le discours* étant compris comme «un développement oratoire fait devant une réunion de personne» (également, citation du petit Robert)



Ça ne donne toujours pas d'explication ...


----------



## bompi (11 Avril 2008)

Une chose me paraît certaine : le fil a pris une orientation très (trop ?) discursive, en effet ... 

Allez, une oeuvre qui me tient à coeur. Son origine paraîtra évidente. Sa datation m'est inconnue.


----------



## Madeline (11 Avril 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> Ça ne donne toujours pas d'explication ...


Mais de quelle explication as-tu besoin?
OU quelle est ton explication, pour toi ?

Pour moi l'art c'est: la citation de Duchamp qui est dans ma signature, soit _Un jeu entre tous les hommes de toutes les époques_

Mais c'est *pour moi*... je parle juste pour moi...

Je ne prétends pas que ce soit une explication... (et il serait pas mal prétentieux celui qui prétendrait donner La EXPLICATION de ce qu'est l'art !!!!      

Je ne veux pas non plus imposer cette vision comme étant LA vision.
C'est ma vision.
Mais c'est cool de rencontrer des gens qui peuvent être sensibles à cette vision.

Tout comme c'est cool quand tu rencontres des gens qui sont sensibles à des oeuvres que tu aimes bien ou à tes créations !!!

Ce que j'aime sur ce fil (que je viens de découvrir)... c'est de rencontrer et de découvrir des opinions et des sensibilités diverses. Ça me fait voir des oeuvres que je ne connaissais pas et ça me fait réfléchir à des sujets auxquels je n'aurai peut-être pas réfléchis ou alors cela me stimule à pousser ma réflexion sur des sujets auxquels j'ai déjà réfléchi.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2008)

Bon ben puisque personne ne s'y met, ben je m'y colle (cf. ma proposition plus haut).

Mon petit commentaire sur cette première &#339;uvre est bien entendu subjectif, tronqué, de mauvaise foi (si vous voulez), pas érudit, lacunaire etc. Enfin il raconte ce que je ressens et ressasse à chaque fois que je la vois, ou même que j'y pense. 
J'ai découvert un jour une photo de cette &#339;uvre en feuilletant une encyclopédie par ennui. Je devais avoir 10/11 ans. L'effet fut immédiat. Elle me reste. Elle est très connue. On pourra me taxer d'un manque total d'originalité. J'ai simplement essayé de dire avec mes mots à moi, pas avec ceux du Louvre ou de l'Education Nationale, respectables au demeurant, ce que je ressens.




*Tête d&#8217;idole des Cyclades (vers 2500 ans av. JC)*

Dire l&#8217;Homme en si peu, avec une telle économie de moyens : que nous reste-t-il à raconter après çà ? Recueillir le visage pour en dessiner sa Figure, ou mieux : la Figure du Visage. La force de cette &#339;uvre ne réside-t-elle pas dans une double qualité : son universalité et son intemporalité ? Je ne connais rien de ceux qui l&#8217;ont façonnée. Je n&#8217;ai jamais mis les pieds sur les îles des Cyclades et je connais encore moins leur histoire. Est-ce si nécessaire d&#8217;ailleurs ? Cette petite sculpture me raconte ce que nous sommes, ce que vous êtes, ce que je suis dans mon apparence humaine. Apparence, face, surface : par la puissante simplicité de son expression, cette sculpture nous révèle paradoxalement la profondeur qui gît en ce que nous dédaignons trop souvent par le terme de « superficiel ». Paul Valéry ne disait-il pas que la vraie profondeur c&#8217;est la peau ?
Cette pierre blanche, cette forme tronquée et aplatie : on pourrait croire à une quasi-abstraction. Et pourtant j&#8217;ai la faiblesse de penser que n&#8217;importe quel être humain, quelle que soit son origine et sa culture, y reconnaîtrait bien une tête. C&#8217;est en s&#8217;arrachant ainsi à une figuration trop représentative de ceux qui l&#8217;entouraient, les Cycladiques de son époque, que l&#8217;artiste a atteint une forme d&#8217;universalité. C&#8217;est à croire que l&#8217;on ne dit jamais mieux les choses que lorsque l&#8217;on s&#8217;en éloigne. Abstraction / Figuration : voilà une dichotomie dont on nous a rabâché les oreilles des années et qui semble ici voler en éclat.

Alors j&#8217;entends déjà des voix me dire : « Qu&#8217;est-ce que tu en sais que c&#8217;est de l&#8217;art ? De la sculpture ? Et si ce n&#8217;était qu&#8217;un objet de culte ? Le concept d&#8217;art existait-il déjà chez les Cycladiques ?» 
Moi je veux bien tout entendre. D&#8217;ailleurs je ne sais pas si « c&#8217;est de l&#8217;art » cette tête d&#8217;idole multimillénaire, comme on dirait « c&#8217;est du porc » en apportant un rôti sur la table lors du déjeuner dominical. Mais je dois vous confesser un truc : je m&#8217;en fous. J&#8217;ai décidé en toute présomption que c&#8217;en était, de l&#8217;art, et ça me suffit. Tout comme j&#8217;ai décidé que le pseudo travail de Ben Vautier, c&#8217;était de la daube. Tiens s&#8217;il y a bien un truc que ce branleur de Duchamp nous a appris, c&#8217;est quand même notre liberté individuelle totale de décider ce qui « est de l&#8217;art » et ce qui n&#8217;en est pas&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2008)

La pêche ce soir. Je continue.




*Philippe de Champaigne  La Vanité ou Allégorie de la Vie Humaine (1646) - Musée de Tessé - Le Mans*

Celle-ci, elle est peut-être un peu moins célèbre que la première. Encore que Alors là je pourrais faire mon pédant. Vous parler de ce XVIIème siècle français que jaime tant pour ses productions architecturales, musicales, picturales et paysagères. Je pourrais glisser des allusions au Jansénisme, à Blaise Pascal (depuis le passage à leuro on la un peu oublié !). Memento mori, Vanitas. Voilà des sujets riches à exhiber comme un prêt-à-penser culturel : du bling bling intellectuel. Parce que venant de moi, je crains que cela puisse en être. Je ne préjuge pas de ce que pourraient en dire dautres. Car ici je ne parlerai que de moi : je ne prends pas le goût des autres en otage. Donc plutôt que de vous ressortir des souvenirs de lectures mal digérées et mal comprises, je vais vous parler simplement de cette toile de Philippe de Champaigne.

Bien sûr je ne peux pas passer à côté de son titre. Et pourtant. Moi je trouve le sujet de ce tableau tout dabord totalement incongru. « Beau comme la rencontre ». C'est drôle, n'est-ce pas, un tel sentiment ? Je veux bien reconnaître quentre la fleur qui va faner et le sable qui va sécouler, il y a la mort, le rictus grimaçant du crâne. Oui mais je suis têtu. J'y reviens : cest bizarre ces trois choses posées les unes à côté des autres. Comme çà. En fait jai du mal à leur trouver un véritable lien visuel, différent du lien allégorique. Pure présentation finalement ? Et puis ce fond noir, que cest étrange. Loin de la virtuosité du sfumato de Leonard. Plat. Totalement fermé. Plus opaque on ne peut pas. Refus même du « fond » au sens pictural, croirait-on. Mais pourtant il y a cette lumière qui vient de gauche et que la perfection technique du peintre fait briller en éclats sur le lisse du front crânien, sur le soliflore et sur les verres du sablier. Et les ombres : admirez les ombres !
Sil nous dit que le temps senfuit, que tout passe, que la fleur va se corrompre, que le sable va sécouler, que même le crâne va partir en poussière, je trouve ce tableau terriblement statique. Cest très étrange comme sentiment : la fleur ne fane pas, le sable est figé, le crâne est là pour toujours. Comme éternels. Ou presque. Tous pèsent de tout leur poids, fut-il négligeable, sur cette grosse tablette de pierre un peu ébréchée et la lumière les habillent dun éclat immatériel.
Ce que jy vois, moi, dans ce tableau ? Un sujet qui se veut grave, certes. Et il lest, mais par la gravité au sens premier : c'est le poids des choses, dans ce quil a dimmuable.


----------



## Madeline (12 Avril 2008)

Jean Paul Lemieux
Peintre québécois (1904-1990).

L&#8217;atmosphère d'incommunicabilité est caractéristique des toiles classiques de Lemieux et traduit l'isolement humain face à une nature toute-puissante. Ses personnages figés, empreints de mélancolie semblent attendre quelque chose qui enfin briserait la solitude de l'âme.
Peintre canadien d'importance, il est peu connu hors de l'Amérique du Nord. Ses &#339;uvres ont cependant été exposées dans plusieurs musées internationaux.


----------



## Madeline (12 Avril 2008)

*Jean Paul Lemieux&#8232;*Né le 18 novembre 1904 &#8232;Meurt  le 07 décembre 1990
Peintre québécois (1904-1990). 

«Je n'ai pas de théories et comme n'importe quel peintre je ne suis jamais satisfait. Ce qui m'intéresse, c'est de peindre la solitude de l'homme et le passage inexorable du temps. J'essaie d'exprimer ce silence où nous évoluons tous.» 

JEAN PAUL LEMIEUX

«L'oeuvre de Jean Paul Lemieux, si particulière et personnelle qu'elle soit, n'en demeure pas moins la meilleure introduction, la plus précise, la plus exacte, la plus rêveuse et la plus poétique à notre pays, immense et désert, habité, de-ci, de-là par des créatures éprouvant la vie et la mort, dans l'étonnement des premiers jours du monde. Le coeur mis à nu, sans faute, dans son évidence irréfutable.»

ANNE HÉBERT, extrait de la préface, Gaétan Brulotte, L'Univers de Jean Paul Lemieux, FIdes, 1996


Le train de midi (1956 )






Le visiteur du soir (1956)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> *Jean Paul Lemieux&#8232;*Né le 18 novembre 1904 &#8232;Meurt  le 07 décembre 1990
> Peintre québécois (1904-1990).
> 
> 
> ...



A titre tout à fait personnel, et comme tu semblais apprécier mon parti-pris sur l'importance de la subjectivité dans le jugement de goût, pourrais-tu nous dire ce que tu penses TOI de cette uvre, et des raisons du choix des toiles que tu nous montres ?
Je suis toujours plus intéressé par ce que chacun pense, personnellement, d'une uvre que des citations de Untel ou Untel.
Merci.


----------



## bompi (13 Avril 2008)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wassily              Kandinsky (1866-1944)
Transverse Line,[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]              1923 
            141 x 202 cm 
            Oil on canvas 
           Kunstsammlung Nordrhein-Westfalen, Dusseldorf[/FONT]

       Au mitan des années 80, il y a eu une rétrospective Kandinsky à Beaubourg. Un peu par hasard, j'y suis allé. Vraiment je ne sais pas ce qui m'y a amené, d'autant qu'à l'époque je n'aimais (ou ne connaissais) pas l'art abstrait.

Et là, sans y rien comprendre, je suis resté _fasciné_ par cette peinture (cette toile-ci ou une de cette époque de Kandinsky, ne pinaillons pas). Je pense que, sans aucune réflexion consciente, cette peinture correspond d'une manière ou d'une autre à l'organisation de mes cellules grises. Je ne vois pas d'autre explication à mon goût pour W.K.

Plus tard, j'ai un peu fouillé (_Blaue Reiter_ et tout ça) et ça a perduré. Ce qui me fait toujours sourire est qu'à cette exposition, ma femme et moi écoutions les explications dans un style ampoulé d'un "calé en histoire de l'art" qui discourait sans fin sur "l'obsession de la purification chez Kandinsky" (citation de mémoire, vérifiée par Mme B.) Pas besoin de tout ce baratin narcissique finalement.

PS : je pourrais aussi parler de la jubilation à écouter Pierre Boulez jouer/analyser le concerto pour violon d'Alban Berg. Dans mon souvenir, cette analyse se concentrait sur la construction de l'oeuvre et non sur des potins vaguement biographiques qui ne m'intéressent pas. Ce dont je me souviens, c'est que cette musique qui me paraissait plutôt obscure en début d'émission se révélait lumineuse et forte lorsqu'interprétée de nouveau en fin d'émission.​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2008)

Merci Bompi.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2008)

J&#8217;apprécie particulièrement le message de Bompi parce que j&#8217;y retrouve un fort écho de ce que j&#8217;essaye de défendre depuis le début dans ce fil.

Il y a tout d&#8217;abord la rencontre avec la singularité d&#8217;une &#339;uvre, presque comparable à la rencontre amoureuse. Souvent elle relève du hasard. Elle n&#8217;est pas programmée. Elle ne s&#8217;inscrit pas dans une attitude de conformisme culturel. Du genre : « Je vais aller _faire_ la Rétrospective Picasso à Beaubourg ». Car si une partie du fil, notamment autour des interventions de LHO, a consisté à poser la question de l&#8217;emprise de l&#8217;institution sur les artistes, il faudrait aussi évoquer son emprise sur&#8230; le public ! En clair : il est difficile de faire émerger un goût authentiquement personnel pour telle ou telle &#339;uvre, tant le poids de l&#8217;institution est fort. Je nomme « institution » avant tout le système de valeurs de légitimation et de reconnaissance des artistes et des &#339;uvres. L&#8217;institution ne se réduit pas aux espaces du musée ou de la galerie. Je les vois plutôt comme des lieux d&#8217;exercice concret de ce système de reconnaissance sur les &#339;uvres et les artistes. L&#8217;institution c&#8217;est aussi les administrations de la culture, les galeristes, les critiques, les historiens d&#8217;art, le marché de l&#8217;art etc. 

Pour en revenir à l&#8217;expérience de Bompi avec Kandinsky, elle nous montre que la rencontre avec l&#8217;&#339;uvre peut avoir quelque chose de fulgurant. L&#8217;on devine aussi que derrière ce coup de foudre, il y a des choses à découvrir. Et c&#8217;est en les découvrant que l&#8217;on se confirme à soi-même qu&#8217;il ne s&#8217;agit pas d&#8217;un feu de paille. Mais ici il est aussi parfois difficile de ne pas dissoudre son émotion première dans les gloses de certains. Ainsi Bompi s&#8217;est-il documenté sur le parcours personnel de Kandinsky. Tous ces coûteux livres d&#8217;art que certains étalent ostensiblement sur la table basse de leur salon contiennent ce que je nomme le  « discours institutionnel » sur les &#339;uvres. Et il faut toujours veiller à y exercer sa propre lecture critique. Comme Bompi a su le faire avec le blabla narcissique du guide. Trop de gens parlent des &#339;uvres de manière très « sçavante » et ne font en réalité que de la redite des textes critiques. Je reste persuadé que même des thèses de doctorat sur le travail de tel artiste sont souvent des paraphrases de textes antérieurs. La critique des critiques : et en route on a oublié l&#8217;&#339;uvre ! Pas une idée personnelle dans 5 kg de papier !
Alors il y a parfois de petits miracles : on tombe sur un écrit qui semble l&#8217;avoir été pour soi seul. Quand la solitude d&#8217;un monologue en rencontre une autre&#8230;

Tout ça pour finalement exprimer ceci : se former un avis *véritablement personnel* sur une &#339;uvre est une chose longue, rare, qui nécessite du temps, de la décantation et une rencontre forte initiale. On est très loin du j&#8217;aime / j&#8217;aime pas.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2008)

Alors moi, je vais vous parler d'un autre chemin de rencontre avec une oeuvre  en vous parlant du Taureau Farnèse, sculpture grecque datant environ de 180-200 av n.ère.





Le lien que je possède avec cette sculpture monumentale (à la fois par sa taille et son lien à l'architecture), est passé par sa compréhension et notamment en lisant tous ces ouvrages d'art pompeux remplis de "branlette intellectuelle" et même des thèses de 5gk dont au au moins deux kg étaient écris en grecs ancien     

Cette sculpture est remplie de violence et d'intensité, comme si j'assistais à une scène de théâtre sculpté dans le marbre.
J'ai eu le privilège de côtoyer cette oeuvre en étant seul pendant 1 heure.
À partir de ce moment, cette sculpture est pour moi, une véritable expérience.
Mais j'insiste sur le fait que cette "expérience" ne fut possible selon moi, que par sa connaissance et sa compréhension à la fois plastique, historique et iconographique et ce par l'intermédiaire de tous ces universitaires  

Cependant, je précise, que je ne dis pas ça pour mettre de l'eau sur le feu. Pour ceux qui lisent le fil depuis le début, vous savez que je revendique cette approche scientifique de l'histoire de l'art.
Je comprends tout à fait l'approche de Coloquinte, que j'apprécie puisqu'elle ne tombe pas dans le 'j'aime-j'aime pas" et pour cela, je lui suis reconnaissant  

Merci de m'avoir lu ou pas 

Ps: À  la suite de mp ou autre cdb, je me permets de préciser qu'il s'agit du châtiment de Dircé. Dircé s'est fait attachée par les cheveux par Amphion et Zethos, les deux enfants d'Antiope (que l'on peut voir assise dans la sculpture). Voilà une autre vue de dos. Cette sculpture est un véritable manifeste de la ronde-bosse. Tout les points de vus sont travaillés.


----------



## Madeline (13 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Tout çà pour finalement exprimer ceci : se former un avis *véritablement personnel* sur une uvre



Belle analyse et avis *à propos du processus* qui conduit à ...
se former un avis *véritablement personnel* sur une uvre !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Mais j'insiste sur le fait que cette "expérience" ne fut possible selon moi, que par sa connaissance et sa compréhension à la fois plastique, historique et iconographique et ce par l'intermédiaire de tous ces universitaires



Je t'ai bien lu.  
Ce qui est important c'est la façon dont on restitue * personnellement* tous les apports extérieurs _ éventuels_ que l'on est allé chercher autour d'une &#339;uvre dont la rencontre avec celle-ci est justement une "expérience" (j'apprécie tout particulièrement ce terme).

Chouette ! Ce fil commence à ressembler à quelque chose...


----------



## Madeline (13 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> A titre tout à fait personnel, et comme tu semblais apprécier mon parti-pris sur l'importance de la subjectivité dans le jugement de goût, pourrais-tu nous dire ce que tu penses TOI de cette &#339;uvre, et des raisons du choix des toiles que tu nous montres ?
> Je suis toujours plus intéressé par ce que chacun pense, personnellement, d'une &#339;uvre que des citations de Untel ou Untel.
> Merci.



Lemieux est un artiste québécois dont j'estime le travail d'une part parce qu'il a participé au Refus Global qui lui-même a été une des prémisses de la révolution tranquille au Québec et d'autre part parce qu'il a su s'exprimer par un style figuratif très particulier (pas calquer sur certains artistes européens comme l'on fait beaucoup d'artiste québécois). Et que en tant qu'artiste figurative, je suis sensible au travail d'autres artistes figuratifs d'une manière différente que je peux l'être face à des artistes non figuratifs ou face à l'art contemporain.

Le choix des toiles c'est celle que j'ai rapidement trouvées!!

Quand tu regardes le train par exemple qui est l'une de mes toiles préférées... tu as vraiment l'impression de vivre dans un des romans de Gabrielle Roy! 
L'immensité de ce grand pays (si peu habité) est exprimée d'une manière incroyable.
Et ce qui me fascine dans cette toile, que j'ai revu il y a quelques mois, ce sont les blancs, la subtilités de tous les blancs. 
Mon expérience forte comme dit Antoine... dans cette toile, c'est avec les blancs et la composition
Je ne sais si vous êtes artiste... et je m'en fous... mais c'est la dernière fois que je prends du temps pour détailler.
Moi j'ai pensé que peut-être vous ne connaissiez pas Lemieux et que cela vous intéresserait de connaître... c'est pour cela que j'ai mis ces toiles... pour partager... mais je ne détaillerai pas... 

Moi je n'ai pas envie d'écrire à propos de l'art, j'ai juste envie d'en faire... de créer, de jouer avec les couleurs, les surfaces, les profondeurs, les ombres les lumières, les traits, les aplats, les volumes... bref j'ai envie de m'amuser. 

Pour écrire à propos de l'art, il y a les historiens d'art et les critiques d'art (même s'ils disent des conneries) ce que je ne suis pas. 
Alors voilà
Je vais me contenter de vous lire... et de regarder les images que vous mettrez!!!
... et si vous avez envie de découvrir des artistes de chez nous vous me le direz... mais je ne ferai pas d'analyse des oeuvres ni de ma rencontre avec ces oeuvres.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Pour écrire à propos de l'art, il y a les historiens d'art et les critiques d'art (même s'ils disent des conneries) ce que je ne suis pas.



Ce train filant dans le vide blanc, çà me renvoie à certains voyages personnels. L'ambiance qu'il dégage m'a retenu. C'est intéressant. Le reste j'aime moyennement.

Je ne suis ni historien, ni critique, ni artiste. Un simple quidam qui essaye de parler honnêtement et personnellement des uvres qu'il aime.

J'aimerais bien que tu continues à t'exprimer pour ma part. Mais je respecte néanmoins ton choix, et espère qu'il ne relève pas d'une forme d'autocensure.


----------



## Madeline (13 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> J'aimerais bien que tu continues à t'exprimer pour ma part. Mais je respecte néanmoins ton choix, et espère qu'il ne relève pas d'une forme d'autocensure.



Non je ne m'autocensure jamais... !!! 
Je dis ce que je pense. 
C'est une question de choix, une question de temps !


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Japprécie particulièrement le message de Bompi parce que jy retrouve un fort écho de ce que jessaye de défendre depuis le début dans ce fil. () se former un avis *véritablement personnel* sur une uvre est une chose longue, rare, qui nécessite du temps, de la décantation et une rencontre forte initiale. On est très loin du jaime / jaime pas.



Comment dire, sans te brusquer, que je ne partage pas ton avis. 

Il y a, et ce pour toute pratique, trois façons d'acquérir, d'accéder à la connaissance. L'acquisition du savoir est soit formel, c'est-à-dire dispensé dans un établissement scolaire, dans un esprit plutôt académique ; soit non formel, à savoir dispensé dans un lieu non reconnu par l'administration scolaire et cependant enseigné dans un cadre structuré ; soit informel, simplement effectué dans le cadre de la vie de tous les jours sans objectif d'apprentissage.

Ceci étant posé, je voudrais revenir sur _se former un avis véritablement personnel_. Comment peux-tu croire cela ? Aucunes des trois formes d'apprentissage ci-dessus, expliquées, sous-entendent une telle chose. Et, à ma connaissance, une quatrième forme n'est pas prête de voir le jour. Tu n'es pas né(e) de rien, tu ne vieillis pas seul, tu n'es pas l'unique être de l'univers et pour me replacer dans le contexte de la discussion, tu n'es pas le(la) seul(e) à apprécier, raisonner ou, tout au contre déprécier voire vilipender telle ou telle uvre. D'autres l'ont fait, le font et le feront. Donc, à mon sens, ton avis n'est en rien _véritablement personnel_. Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait que d'être former s'obtient, se conquiert, se mûrît en toi mais ne provient, en aucune manière, de ton seul fait.

Je termine par une citation  l'avantage, et parfois l'inconvénient, d'une citation sortie de son contexte original reste sa polyvalence  de Antoine-Laurent de Lavoisier, le célèbre chimiste français décapité par la révolution : _Rien ne se perd, rien ne se crée, tout se transforme_. Ce qui revient à dire, en parlant de discours sur l'art, un livre sur Pierre Restany intitulé _L'alchimiste de l'art_ juste à portée de main, ceci. Ne pouvant faire disparaître totalement cet homme, ne pouvant aller au delà de son propos concernant tel ou telle artiste, m'inspirer de ses mots pour étayer, analyser, comprendre voire renseigner sur l'uvre d'un artiste me paraît juste. Car n'étant pas omniscient en matière d'art, je préfère m'attacher le concours de quelque érudit afin de progresser vers la connaissance.

 En espérant ne pas t'avoir brusqué.


----------



## Madeline (14 Avril 2008)

Merci pour cette réflexion et cet éclaircissement auquel j'adhère
  

Je viens d'ajouter sur mon site une possibilité de laisser un commentaire sur le livre d'or 
c'est *là* si cela te tente


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Mon petit commentaire sur cette première uvre est bien entendu subjectif, tronqué, de mauvaise foi (si vous voulez), pas érudit, lacunaire etc.
> On pourra me taxer d'un manque total d'originalité. J'ai simplement essayé de dire avec mes mots à moi, pas avec ceux du Louvre ou de l'Education Nationale, respectables au demeurant, ce que je ressens.
> 
> Alors là je pourrais faire mon pédant. Vous parler de ce XVIIème siècle français que jaime tant pour ses productions architecturales, musicales, picturales et paysagères. Je pourrais glisser des allusions au Jansénisme, à Blaise Pascal (depuis le passage à leuro on la un peu oublié !). Memento mori, Vanitas. Voilà des sujets riches à exhiber comme un prêt-à-penser culturel : du bling bling intellectuel. Parce que venant de moi, je crains que cela puisse en être. Je ne préjuge pas de ce que pourraient en dire dautres. Car ici je ne parlerai que de moi : je ne prends pas le goût des autres en otage. Donc plutôt que de vous ressortir des souvenirs de lectures mal digérées et mal comprises, je vais vous parler simplement de cette toile de Philippe de Champaigne.





coloquinte a dit:


> Japprécie particulièrement le message de Bompi parce que jy retrouve un fort écho de ce que jessaye de défendre depuis le début dans ce fil.
> 
> Il y a tout dabord la rencontre avec la singularité dune uvre, presque comparable à la rencontre amoureuse. Souvent elle relève du hasard. Elle nest pas programmée. Elle ne sinscrit pas dans une attitude de conformisme culturel.
> En clair : il est difficile de faire émerger un goût authentiquement personnel pour telle ou telle uvre, tant le poids de linstitution est fort. Je nomme « institution » avant tout le système de valeurs de légitimation et de reconnaissance des artistes et des uvres. Linstitution ne se réduit pas aux espaces du musée ou de la galerie. Je les vois plutôt comme des lieux dexercice concret de ce système de reconnaissance sur les uvres et les artistes. Linstitution cest aussi les administrations de la culture, les galeristes, les critiques, les historiens dart, le marché de lart etc.
> ...



*********
un petit _florilège _d'une pensée qui se sent menacée par tous les discours qui ne sont pas de "soi".

dans ton commentaire sur Philippe de Champaigne, tu es toi-même pris au jeu du langage et du savoir. un autre que toi pourrait dire que ton discours est très élaboré, simplement parce qu'il n'a pas une connaissance de cette époque, qu'une "vanité" serait plus un excès d'orgueil ou d'arrogance qu'une forme de nature morte allégorique. 
si tu n'avais pas étudié cette période, par affinité, tu n'aurais pas ce regard, ni cette façon de replacer ce que tu nous montres dans une perspective plus englobante. 

*********
un commentaire n'est jamais "véritablement personnel". il est déjà investi et brouillé avant que d'être.

*********
ce fil est pour moi une forme de bavardage (ou comme dirait nos amis canadiens, une forme de claviardage ou bavarder avec un clavier), un espace de "conversation" qui n'est pas démonstratif mais simplement ludique et fait de rebonds et de liens... 
j'aime bien cette liberté libre et un peu futile.

*********
ce n'est pas une rencontre avec une oeuvre d'art, mais trois anecdotes liées à un lieu, un lieu de mon enfance, qui permettra de situer (pour reprendre un de tes termes) l'endroit d'où je parle.

je dirais qu'enfant, nous allions, avec ma famille, tous les étés en "pèlerinage" à la fondation Maeght à Saint Paul de Vence.  Cétaient les vacances et j'avais l'insouciance d'un garçon de 9-10 ans. on mesurait ma taille en me mettant à côté d'une des sculptures filiformes de Giacometti, on en vérifiait la progression en discutant la position du haut de ma tête sur des repères qu'on avait oubliés. tout cela était très suggestif jusqu'au jour où lon constatât que ma tête arrivait juste à la hauteur du pubis de la femme représentée. on cessa alors de me mesurer (du moins de cette façon).
la seconde anecdote concerne des toiles de Tapiès dans les grandes salles. il y avait de la terre et du sable sur les toiles. ainsi que des linges incorporés et sur une des toiles une vraie bassine en fer-blanc était comme incrustée dans la matière et la couleur. demandant pourquoi il y avait une bassine sur la toile, ma tante me répondit que c'était une façon d'introduire des objets du quotidien qui avaient une matière et une couleur (ma tante m'a confirmé tous ces souvenirs ainsi que d'autres). 
la troisième, concerne Miro. j'avais remarqué que sur toutes les toiles de Miro il y avait toujours en filigrane un quadrillage au crayon. Par-dessus, les formes flottaient libres et comme mouvantes. Miro me fascinait par son côté aérien (je ne sais pas si je pouvais l'exprimer ainsi à l'époque). aussi posant la question, cette fois-çi, à mon oncle, il me répondit que Miro retranscrivait dans un format plus grand ce qu'il avait esquissé auparavant. il se servait d'un quadrillage comme report. 
le peintre de la légèreté même était un mathématicien, un géomètre des formes et de l'espace.
un peu plus tard, en cours de dessin et de peinture, nous devions à partir d'une oeuvre originale en faire une autre dans le même esprit. je pris donc une toile de Miro comme modèle. on me reprocha de ne pas avoir bien compris l'exercice qui était de choisir une oeuvre d'art pour en faire une autre différente et non pas de la reproduire. 
tout cela parce que j'avais mis un quadrillage au crayon sous les formes inspirées de Miro.

*********
j'ai grandi dans et avec les livres dans une famille où il n'était pas tabou de lire.
et j'ajouterais que j'ai lu très peu de livre sur l'art. mis à part quelques fondamentaux comme Huyghe, Faure ou Malraux.
à présent, je "lis" beaucoup de revues étrangères sur l'art contemporain comme Artforum, Frieze ou FlashArt.
mais plus pour les images que les commentaires.

*********
pour finir, des gens comme Maurice Blanchot ou Georges Bataille, Nietzsche et Deleuze ont formés mon esprit. il est possible alors qu'une partie d'eux-même soit devenu moi. 
on appelle cela la contagion.

*********
les oeuvres présentées n'ont rien à voir avec la Fondation Maeght.
uniquement avec leur auteur.





Antoni Tapiès





Joan Miro





Alberto Giacometti


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

le train de Jean-Paul Lemieux me fait penser à une scène du Docteur Jivago.
la bienvenue à Madeline sur ce fil.


----------



## bompi (14 Avril 2008)

C'est bizarre, on dirait que le Miró a été fait avec une vieille version d'Illustrator ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

bompi a dit:


> C'est bizarre, on dirait que le Miró a été fait avec une vieille version d'Illustrator ...




oui. c'est la qualité du jpeg: effet de crénelage sur les lignes obliques et courbes.


----------



## bompi (14 Avril 2008)

En-dehors du fait que je n'acquiesce pas forcément à ce que tu écris, nous avons quand même ça en commun : moi aussi, quand j'étais minot, je suis allé quelques fois à St Paul de Vence et à la Fondation Maeght.

Dans l'ensemble, c'est un bon souvenir même si ce qui était exposé ne m'a pas laissé grande impression. Paradoxalement, ce n'est pas ce qui me plaît _aujourd'hui_ qui m'a laissé un souvenir (Miró, par exemple). Mais ce que je trouvais idiot, tarte, débile voire carrément n'importe quoi.

Un exemple : dans une pièce une toile avec une demi-baignoire collée dessus. Dans une autre pièce, l'_autre_ moitié de baignoire sur une _autre_ toile ... Passionnant. Je dois dire que j'en viens à douter l'avoir vu (tellement aujourd'hui encore je trouve ça inepte). Si une âme charitable pouvait secourir ma mémoire défaillante ... 

PS 1 : une "liberté libre", c'est moyen.
PS 2 : Si j'osais, je vous conseillerais la lecture du "Confort intellectuel" de Marcel Aymé. Il n'y est pas question d'art (ou je ne m'en souviens plus) mais la satire ironique et aigue peut fort bien trouver un emploi par ici.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

bompi a dit:


> En-dehors du fait que je n'acquiesce pas forcément à ce que tu écris, nous avons quand même ça en commun : moi aussi, quand j'étais minot, je suis allé quelques fois à St Paul de Vence et à la Fondation Maeght.
> 
> Dans l'ensemble, c'est un bon souvenir même si ce qui était exposé ne m'a pas laissé grande impression. Paradoxalement, ce n'est pas ce qui me plaît _aujourd'hui_ qui m'a laissé un souvenir (Miró, par exemple). Mais ce que je trouvais idiot, tarte, débile voire carrément n'importe quoi.
> 
> ...



peut être Rebeyrolles , il aimait beaucoup les lavabos et les baignoires en peinture ?

edit: pour la charge d'Aymé contre Baudelaire, il y a la charge d'un Léon Daudet sur les milieux littéraires de son époque ou d'un Léon bloy sur la bourgeoisie dans "Exégèse des lieux communs".


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

J'y avais penser, mais Bompi parle d'une demi-baignoire collé sur une toile et ce 2 fois.
Rebeyrolles était avant tout un peintre, mort il y a 2 ou 3 ans.
Alors qui peut faire un truc pareil.
Ca me fait penser à Arman et son piano coupé aux 2 motos  (mais c'est pas ça)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> J'y avais penser, mais Bompi parle d'une demi-baignoire collé sur une toile et ce 2 fois.
> Rebeyrolles était avant tout un peintre, mort il y a 2 ou 3 ans.
> Alors qui peut faire un truc pareil.
> Ca me fait penser à Arman et son piano coupé aux 2 motos  (mais c'est pas ça)



salut antoine59, 

il ne peut être qu'ici le casseur de baignoire...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à toi LHO  
Je vais y jeter un oeil (j'avais essayer de trouver une telle liste, mais j'ai pas trouvé :rose: )

Bon j'ai rien trouver de bien concluant


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bonjour à toi LHO
> Je vais y jeter un oeil (j'avais essayer de trouver une telle liste, mais j'ai pas trouvé :rose: )
> 
> Bon j'ai rien trouver de bien concluant


 

sinon, les expos depuis le début...

il y a eu une expo de Robert Rauschenberg...

edit: c'était en 1984. 
et la baignoire est entière et n'a rien à voir avec Maeght:







Robert Rauschenberg.


----------



## bompi (14 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> peut être Rebeyrolles , il aimait beaucoup les lavabos et les baignoires en peinture ?
> 
> edit: pour la charge d'Aymé contre Baudelaire, il y a la charge d'un Léon Daudet sur les milieux littéraires de son époque ou d'un Léon bloy sur la bourgeoisie dans "Exégèse des lieux communs".


Je dois convenir que je préfère Marcel Aymé aux deux Léons, tant pour le style que pour le reste.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

Respect LHO  
Par contre, l'image ne marche dans ton post.
En revanche, j'ai trouvé cette photo de Rauschenberg avec sa baignoire 
Ps: Désolé, ça marche maintenant

Pour pas être ridicule, voici une autre oeuvre mythique de cet artiste (Combine painting)




Rauschenberh, Monogram,  (Freestanding combine), 1955-59, Centre Georges Pompidou


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

Antoni Tapiès a bien fait une baignoire,
mais la pièce est de 1992 et est exposé au National Museum of Catalan Art.

en fait, c'est un jeu inventé par bompi...

que l'on pourrait du reste mettre en place.
à toi l'honneur antoine59.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

Un Objet= une forme
n°1: la baignoire
Variation n°3: 





Pierre BONNARD, _Le bain_, 1925


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

un objet = une forme
n°1. La Baignoire.
Variation n°4.





Rachel Whiteread. _Untitled (Grey)_. 1996-2003. Mixed media. 31 x 81 x 43 inches.

un travail sur la mémoire et l'empreinte.


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2008)

Un objet = une forme
N°1 La baignoire
Variation n°5





Christelle Familiari, Des limaces, 2002.

Photographie d'une performance non-aboutie (du fait de la non activation par le spect-acteur) devenue une sculpture.

Edit : grillé par LHO !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

C'est de l'art aussi.


----------



## Madeline (14 Avril 2008)

Interaction ludique dans une baignoire ou l'art de vivre.  Variations 7


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> C'est de l'art aussi.



je ne connaissais pas cette danseuse.
j'aime bien l'état de suspension de la première photo... et le renversement de la seconde.


----------



## da capo (14 Avril 2008)

*Ô*

vidéo, sculpture, danse, vibraphone&#8230; et baignoire.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

Impressionnant l'engouement pour cette baignoire   
Effectivement LHO, il est possible de passer par ce genre de biais pour parler d'art d'une façon la plus diverse possible. Peut-être que ça vaudrait le coût de continuer?  
Une idée pour le second "objet=forme"?

Ps: La seconde image de Mary Wigman est vraiment saisissante. Sa figure me fait penser à celle de Carolyn Carlson.. Merci Odré


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Impressionnant l'engouement pour cette baignoire
> Effectivement LHO, il est possible de passer par ce genre de biais pour parler d'art d'une façon la plus diverse possible. Peut-être que ça vaudrait le coût de continuer?
> Une idée pour le second "objet=forme"?



fait le tour de l'appartement...

ou la main au dernier postant...

edit_01: s'il nous donne l'identité de *ô*...

edit_02: il y a un documentaire sur Jan Fabre (choregraphe, metteur en scène et plasticien) dans lequel il convit des amis artistes à un dîner. il y a  entre autre: Marina Abramovic (vidéaste), Mike Figgis (cinéaste), Emio Greco (chorégraphe) et Jan Hoet (curator de la Documenta de Kassel).

après le repas, ils finissent tous un par un dans la baignoire de l'hôtel.
une baignoire sur pied posée au milieu d'une salle de bain ou d'un couloir...

je n'ai pas d'image. et j'ai oublié le nom du ou des réalisateurs (car il me semble qu'ils sont deux).


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Sa figure me fait penser à celle de Carolyn Carlson.. Merci Odré



au fait, Carlson à l'opéra de Lille, c'était comment?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> edit_02: il y a un documentaire sur Jan Fabre (choregraphe, metteur en scène et plasticien) dans lequel il convit des amis artistes à un dîner. il y a  entre autre: Marina Abramovic (vidéaste), Mike Figgis (cinéaste), Emio Greco (chorégraphe) et Jan Hoet (curator de la Documenta de Kassel).



    
Dis-donc la discussion pendant le repas devait être sympathique  
(Ca me rappelle qu'il faut que je fasse un post sur M. Abramovic et notamment sur ses_ Relation Works_ avec Ulay)



LHO a dit:


> au fait, Carlson à l'opéra de Lille, c'était comment?



Par quiproquos, j'ai eu la chance d'aller la voir deux fois (à la 1er et la dernière), et franchement, c'est difficile de donner un avis en 2 lignes, mais j'avoue avoir été bluffé par 2-3 trouvailles.
De plus, la lumière et la vidéo de Fleisher a permis de donner une dimension supplémentaire (bien que généralement, je ne suis pas très convaincu par le '"Frenoy's director"


----------



## da capo (14 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> edit_01: s'il nous donne l'identité de *ô*...



tss tss

la curiosité est une immense qualité mais éveiller, susciter vaut mieux que de donner 


non, mais, entre nous, il s'agit d'une forme courte (15 mn) réalisée par des professionnels mais dont le rayonnement est loin d'être international 

c'est aussi et surtout comme ça que j'aime l'art : inconnu, contextuel et sans histoire(s)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Dis-donc la discussion pendant le repas devait être sympathique
> (Ca me rappelle qu'il faut que je fasse un post sur M. Abramovic et notamment sur ses_ Relation Works_ avec Ulay)
> 
> 
> ...



sympathique et de haute tenue... surtout Figgis.
cela a fini quand même dans la baignoire...
le titre du documentaire est le titre d'une des oeuvres de Fabre: "l'homme qui mesurait les nuages."

alors, je me dois de faire un post sur ce cher Alain Fleischer... non pas pour te convaincre, mais parce que j'aime ses projections nocturnes de corps en mouvement, la nuit, sur les murs des immeubles endormis... et ses premières photos en noir et blanc.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> je ne connaissais pas cette danseuse.
> j'aime bien l'état de suspension de la première photo... et le renversement de la seconde.





antoine59 a dit:


> Ps: La seconde image de Mary Wigman est vraiment saisissante. Sa figure me fait penser à celle de Carolyn Carlson.. Merci Odré



Mary Wigman est la figure de proue de la nouvelle (plutôt ancienne maintenant) danse moderne allemande, appelé TanzTheater (danse - théâtre, issue de la vague artistique expressionniste). Mais ce n'est pas elle qui a chorégraphié _Im baden wannen_ mais son élève Suzanne Linke.

C'est pas très fournit le net sur la danse moderne et j'ai la mémoire qui flanche.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

da capo a dit:


> tss tss
> 
> la curiosité est une immense qualité mais éveiller, susciter vaut mieux que de donner
> 
> ...



je savais bien que tu n'étais pas une balance...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

Bon mais avec tout ça, da capo, tu es d'attaque pour lancer un nouvel objet? 

PS: Pour Fleisher, j'avoue ne pas bien connaître (surtout ses premiers travaux). Dans l'attente de te lire...


----------



## da capo (14 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> je savais bien que tu n'étais pas une balance...










.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Mary Wigman est la figure de proue de la nouvelle (plutôt ancienne maintenant) danse moderne allemande, appelé TanzTheater (danse - théâtre, issue de la vague artistique expressionniste). Mais ce n'est pas elle qui a chorégraphié _Im baden wannen_ mais son élève Suzanne Linke.
> 
> C'est pas très fournit le net sur la danse moderne et j'ai la mémoire qui flanche.



je vois le lien. surtout Pina Bausch et sa frêle silhouette dans "Café Muller", avec l'immense Dominique Mercy... 
un spectacle que je n'ai vu qu'en film.


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon mais avec tout ça, da capo, tu es d'attaque pour lancer un nouvel objet?
> 
> PS: Pour Fleisher, j'avoue ne pas bien connaître (surtout ses premiers travaux). Dans l'attente de te lire...



Un nouvel objet da capo ! Un nuevo oggetto !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> je vois le lien. surtout Pina Bausch et sa frêle silhouette dans "Café Muller", avec l'immense Dominique Mercy...
> un spectacle que je n'ai vu qu'en film.



La plupart des spectacles de danse je ne l'ai vu qu'en film ... "Café Muller" est troublant, c'est un peu un théâtre de la cruauté sans parole (cf Artaud )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> La plupart des spectacles de danse je ne l'ai vu qu'en film ... "Café Muller" est troublant, c'est un peu un théâtre de la cruauté sans parole (cf Artaud )


 
je l'ai vu plusieurs fois et à chaque fois je pense à l'univers théâtral de Fassbinder 
et dans la répétition des gestes et des instants à l'écriture de Thomas Bernhard.

Artaud... peut-être dans cette violence des rapports hommes femmes... 
le rapport au corps, la violence des corps...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> je l'ai vu plusieurs fois et à chaque fois je pense à l'univers théâtral de Fassbinder
> et dans la répétition des gestes et des instants à l'écriture de Thomas Bernhard.



Ou au gestus de bertholt Brecht (geste répétitif et bizarre qui permet de prendre une distance par rapport au personnage, à ses paroles et ses actes).



LHO a dit:


> Artaud... peut-être dans cette violence des rapports hommes femmes...
> le rapport au corps, la violence des corps...



C'est juste qu'à mon sens elle a réussit à exprimer la cruauté dont parle Artaud et ce par l'unique expression du corps, pas besoin de parole pour comprendre, c'est un langage et un thème universel. En gros, il ne faut pas aller bien loin pour se détacher du texte, il suffit de ne pas parler et d'exprimer par le corps. 
Le spectacle Café Muller est à la limite du théâtre et de la danse ou bien il rejoint les deux disciplines.


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2008)

*avec la variation n°9 de l'objet baignoire.*  

Bompi nous a collé avec son diptyque alors j'ajoute dans l'histoire de l'art, le design. Et plutôt que de présenter le dernier modèle de Philippe Starck, une salle à Beaubourg ça suffit ! 

Je reviens à un exemplaire fractionné qui joint l'utile à l'agréable ! 






David Olschewski's Bathroom


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2008)




----------



## da capo (17 Avril 2008)

La vie est courbe de Jacques Rebotier
(ccam - scène nationale de Vandoeuvre lès nancy)





> 30.19.
> Arts premiers.
> Les arts des autres sont primitifs ou premiers, voire primaires.
> Les nôtres sont secondaires, et donc accessoires.
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2008)

Un objet = une forme
N°1: baignoire mode of
N°2: l'échelle mode on  (Le choix est dû au faite que je repeint ma chambre, donc échelle oblige. je suis trop petit:rose:  )

Variation n°1:
L'élévation au ciel par l'échelle céleste. Herrade de Hohenbourg, _Hortus Deliciarum_, v. 1180-1195, folio 215 v, _L'Échelle des vertus_ (copie).





Passage à une autre forme-objet presque de façon totalitaire, mais 10 variations me semble un bon chiffre.
Je suis pris d'un doute. Je vous ai déjà parlé de ce manuscrit?:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2008)

Le Tintoret. Crucifixion.1565. (détail)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2008)

une dernière avant de partir:



 
Christian Marclay, Tape Fall, 1989. 
Lecteur de bandes, échelle, enceinte, bande magnétique. 
Collection privée, New York. 
© Barbican, Londres, 2005

edit: excellent modèle pour repeindre sa chambre...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2008)

L'échelle de Jacob

_Chants royaux sur la Conception couronnée du Puy de Rouen _




 1519-1528
Paris, BNF, Mss, Fr. 1537,





*******
  Ce manuscrit des _Chants royaux_ montre Jacob        endormi qui rêve de l&#8217;échelle permettant d&#8217;accéder au ciel. 

      « Alors il vit en songe une échelle, dont le pied était appuyé sur la terre,        et le haut touchait le ciel, et des anges de Dieu montaient et descendaient        cette échelle » (Genèse 28,11-13).


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2008)

Quand j'ai lu le message d'antoine59, j'ai tout de suite repensé au film l'échelle de Jacob de Adrian Lyne. J'ai été pris à la gorge par cette histoire au dénouement terrible pour le post adolescent que j'étais alors. :rose:

Puis Chagall qui traita à plusieurs reprises de ce sujet dans son travail de peintre.





Marc Chagall, L'échelle de Jacob.
Affiche numérotée et signée, 76 x 53 cm.​
Et finalement l'échelle humaine. 





Charles-Edouard Jeanneret dit *Le Corbusier*
Schéma de la fonctionnalité à l'échelle humaine du _Modulor_​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2008)

échelle de mesure (cartographie). dessin attribué à Cassini. 1789.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2008)

Bon comme j'habite à lille, je ne pouvais pas passer à côté de Rubens et de sa descente de croix coucou: LHO)
Objet = Forme = échelle
Variation n°6





Rubens, _Descente de croix_, 1617, h/t, Musée des Beaux-art de lille (le 2ème fond en france après le Louvre   )

Ps: En rangeant mon "fond documentaire" j'ai retrouvé une baignoire.




Charles Ray, _Tub with black dye,_ 1986, coll.part.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2008)

*échelle*
variation n°7.


variation au musée de Valenciennes:





Pierre Paul Rubens (1577-1640). _Descente de Croix_. 1614-1615. (338 x 194 cm).
Valenciennes, musée des Beaux-Arts.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2008)

Merci pour la comparaison LHO  
En comparant les deux oeuvres, on peut très vite apprécier l'évolution de Rubens en 3 ans. 
La composition est plus complexe, la dramatisation de la scène a encore franchie une étape et au niveau du coloris, on voit que Rubens s'est peu à peu affranchie de ce qu'il avait compris lors de son voyage à Rome pour arriver à une gamme chromatique qui lui est propre


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2008)

Jean Stern 
_Angle 30deg. et trait._ plomb, inox, plâtre et bois. 316 x 40 x 21cm, 1992.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2008)

1614-1615.....................................1617

Pierre Paul Rubens. Descente de croix.

"En comparant les deux oeuvres, on peut très vite apprécier l'évolution de Rubens en 3 ans. 
La composition est plus complexe, la dramatisation de la scène a encore franchie une étape et au niveau du coloris, on voit que Rubens s'est peu à peu affranchie de ce qu'il avait compris lors de son voyage à Rome pour arriver à une gamme chromatique qui lui est propre."

_antoine59_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2008)

Bon vu qu'on est dans le "trip" Rubens et descente de croix, voilà encore une dernière (promis, c'est la dernière  )




Tableau de plus petite dimension, il est aujourd'hui dans la collatérale droit de la cathédrale de Saint-Omer. Cette version est l'une des moins connue, car son authentification fut souvent mis en doute. Aujourd'hui, on pense qu'il s'agit bien d'un Rubens réalisé vers 1612-1614 (donc à mettre en 1er face aux autres tableaux cités ci-dessus)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2008)

mais pas du tout. on parle *échelle*.


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Jean Stern
> _Angle 30deg. et trait._ plomb, inox, plâtre et bois. 316 x 40 x 21cm, 1992.





Donald Judd. _Tôle galvanisée, plexiglas gris clair_ (1989)






Donald Judd a cherché à dépasser ce qu'étaient, selon lui, les apories de la peinture. Notamment l'illusionnisme des trois dimensions. D'où son projet de créer des uvres qui ne sont ni peinture, ni sculpture, mais des "objets spécifiques" : des volumes géométriques en trois dimensions, dans des matériaux industriels. De tels objet, dénués de tout anthropomorphisme, puisqu'ils ne cherchent plus à s'adapter au regard du spectateur, se réduisent à la matière et au volume, sans renvoyer à un espace au-delà d'eux-mêmes. 

"Les trois dimensions sont l'espace réel. Cela élimine le problème de l'illusionnisme et de l'espace littéral, de l'espace qui entoure ou est contenu dans les signes et les couleurs - ce qui veut dire qu'on est débarrassé de l'un des vestiges les plus marquants et les plus critiquables, légués par l'art européen" (_Specific objects_)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2008)

Donald Judd... 
où comment réduire la sculpture à la seule matière et son volume propre.

*******







Robert Morris._ Wall Hanging_. 1969.

dans le même registre, Robert Morris travaille l'anti-forme et met en valeur la matière. 
ici, le feutre utilisé comme une sculpture molle.


----------



## Madeline (19 Avril 2008)

http://i49.servimg.com/u/f49/12/09/29/62/echell10.jpg

Désolée mais j'ai un problème pour poster l'image... (pas lourde pourtant)
Échelle de grenier Dogon. Burkina-Faso


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2008)

Si je peux me permettre Madeline   (Une idée pour le prochain objet = forme ?)


----------



## Madeline (19 Avril 2008)

Tout à fait d'accord Antoine... et on est à 10 variations... Est-ce toujours le quota ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2008)

Le quota n'est pas fixé si clairement. Il est vrai que 10, est un bon chiffre pour voir autre chose  .
Comme tu es la dernière à avoir proposer une variation, propose nous une objet = forme


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Avril 2008)

Constantin Brancusi. _Le grand coq

_Fondation Pierre Gianadda (Martigny)

Une des variations de _Endless

_Quand la sculpture dépasse ses limites pour s'étendre infiniment vers le haut et s'enfoncer sans fin dans le sol






(scusez la qualité, le cadrage et l'angle de la photo. Je l'ai prise moi-même)


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Avril 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord Antoine... et on est à 10 variations... Est-ce toujours le quota ?





antoine59 a dit:


> Le quota n'est pas fixé si clairement. Il est vrai que 10, est un bon chiffre pour voir autre chose  .
> Comme tu es la dernière à avoir proposer une variation, propose nous une objet = forme



Vous pouvez ajouter Donald Judd et Brancusi. Je me suis inscrit dans le sillage de LHO avec son Jean Stern


Mais, vous avez raison, on peut passer à une autre forme


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2008)

Constantin Brancusi

L'évolution d'une forme, jusqu'à sa plus simple expression.

C. Brancusi, _Maïastra_, 1910-12 (photographie anonyme, exemplaire perdu). Ici (Je souhaitais la mettre en vignette mais trop lourde)





C. Brancusi,_ l'oiseau dans l'espace_, 1941.

Pour ce rendre compte de l'évolution, parcourez ces pages  

Cette recherche va en autre, permettre à Brancusi de s'interroger sur la notion de socle comme élément sculptural à part en entière, pour arriver son expression la plus absolue, la disparition de celui-ci


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2008)

01_Herrade de Holenbourg
02_Le Tintoret
03_Christian Marclay
04_Echelle de Jacob
05_Marc Chagall 
06_Le Corbusier
07_Cassini (attribué à)
08_Rubens (Lille)
09_Rubens (Valenciennes)
10_Jean Stern
11_Rubens (attribué à)
12_Donald Judd
13_Robert Morris
14_Echelle Dogon
15_Brancusi (Endless)


----------



## Madeline (19 Avril 2008)

Je propose le livre






Valeur ajoutée
Jean-Pierre Humbert 1996 / 2005
Estampe numérique
55x75 cm


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2008)

Un objet = une forme 
N°3: le livre
Variation n°2

Manuscrit dit Vergilius Vaticanus, fol 13, v. 400 ap. notre ère. (image scannée, donc beaucoup trop lourde)
Promis, le prochain seras un peu plus récent :rose: 

Ps: Merci LHO pour ce petit inventaire. Un vrai archiviste  (Je trouve que c'est assez éclectique comme choix  )


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2008)

*On Kawara*

artiste conceptuel japonais dont le travail pose la problématique du temps et de l'espace.
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]et la vie comme la matière même de l'oeuvre d'art. 
[/FONT]





_I went _  est présenté sous la forme d'un classeur contenant des plans urbains, sur      lesquels sont marqués au stylo les déplacements      d'On Kawara, dans différentes villes, à différentes dates.

  _I met_   est présenté sous la forme d'un classeur où sur chaque feuilles sont inscrites les personnes rencontrées        dans une période de vingt-quatre heures. les feuilles sont classées        par séquences. ces séquences correspondent à des jours passés dans différentes villes.

 *****






On Kawara. _One Millions Years_. _past _(1971) et _futures_ (1983).






détail (1971).

 sous la forme d'une            énumération systématique de dates, cette oeuvre            symbolise une encyclopédie monumentale du temps.


*****

surtout célèbre pour ses _Date Paintings_. la première datant du *4 janvier 1966*.






                                                                                              On Kawara. _April 24, 1990_. 1990. synthetic polymer paint on canvas. (46.3 x 61 cm).


----------



## Craquounette (19 Avril 2008)

Un objet = une forme 
N°3: le livre
Variation n°4

François Schuiten




La BD est un art aussi. Je pourrais regarder cette représentation pendant des heures. Elle m'apaise je ne sais pourquoi...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Un objet = une forme
> N°3: le livre
> Variation n°4
> 
> ...



travaille aussi le temps. voir ses deux peintures murales à Angoulême.
(n'ai pas le temps de faire une recherche image: je dois y aller)

bonsoir.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2008)

Les livres, c'est beau, certes.
Mais encore faut-ils les rangers avec classe  
(Ca me permet de mettre un peu de design   )
Bibliothèque Partner, Meda Alberto-Rizzatto Paolo, Centre Pompidou






Matisse, Jazz, 1947


----------



## Madeline (20 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Les livres, c'est beau, certes.
> Mais encore faut-ils les rangers avec classe



Mais cher ami tu sors du sujet... !!!


----------



## Madeline (20 Avril 2008)

Le livre du temps






LE LIVRE DU TEMPS est ouvert et seul le soleil peut nous y indiquer le moment présent.
Un peu au dessus, un stylet y projette son ombre huit heures Solaires chaque jour; c'est une HORLOGE SOLAIRE. Le livre est posé sur notre planète qui tourne sur elle-même autour de l'axe des pôles nord et sud, un tour vaut un jour de 24 heures solaires.
Le plan du livre et du style sont parallèles à cet axe et tournent de même. Lorsque GENK fait face au soleil, à la moitiée du jour, l'ombre du style se porte au milieu du livre sur la ligne de midi. Le cadran permet de lire les quatre heures avant et après le passage apparent du soleil au méridien de GENK. Au long de l'année, l'HEURE SOLAIRE est inégale du fait des variations de vitesse et de position de la Terre.


----------



## grego_ (20 Avril 2008)

thème: 3: Le livre variation 8


Le rouleau, livre premier.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le livre des morts​


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Avril 2008)

On Kawara. _One Million Years (past)_ (1971)

L'&#339;uvre est une présentation de l'histoire de l'humanité en quatre mille pages. Les évènements, les êtres et les choses y sont présentés sans aucune distinction, placés sur le même plan. On Kawara décrit ainsi un temps neutre, lisse, où tous les faits s'équivalent, sans direction finale ni évolution


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2008)

Variation n°10





Le Caravage, _Saint Jérôme_, Huile/toile, 112 x 157 cm, Rome, Galerie Borghèse.

Tableau fort intéressant à plus d'un titre. Le sujet, lié à une vanité par la présence du crâne, mais aussi au point de vue plastique. Oeuvre tardive du Caravage, où il atteint une pleine maîtrise du coloris sans tomber dans l'exagération du clair-obscure violent de ces oeuvres précédentes.


----------



## Madeline (20 Avril 2008)

Le livre de la connaissance


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2008)

Marcel Broodthaers

artiste belge entre Duchamp et Schwitters 
et amateur de moules...






Pense Bête. 1964.


----------



## aCLR (20 Avril 2008)

Je ne pouvais quand même pas remettre On Kawara. Alors qu'il pourrait figurer en bonne place dans ma sélection d'artistes. Voilà un artiste dont j'aime poursuivre le travail dans ma propre pratique.
Donc je montre, entre autre, des pages du _Codex_ de Léonard de Vinci. Parmi les merveilles de ses quelques treize mille pages, il y a pour moi, l'écriture spéculaire. Je suis fasciné par ce codage qui relève, à mon sens aujourd'hui, d'un jeu d'écriture auquel je jouais enfant avec un stylo dans chaque main.





L'homme de Vitruve, Léonard de Vinci, fac-similé du _Codex_.
Léonard de Vinci, _Codex_ du vol des oiseaux.










Marcel Duchamp, _La Mariée mise à nu par ses célibataires, meme_ ; aussi appelé _La Boîte verte_, Paris: Editions Rose Sélavy, 1934.
Jeu d'échecs de pochet, a appartenu à Marcel Duchamp.




Cela fait-il de lui un livre d'artiste, ou simplement un _livre_ ayant appartenu à l'artiste ?


Après ces trois grands artistes, je vous montre une de mes pièces. _Dépeinture_. Cette sculpture est un autoportrait, plus précisément, un récit autobiographique rédigé comme le jeu que j'évoquais plus haut, qui donne un effet d'images textuelles analogue au test de Rorschach.
Le spect-acteur, en plus de produire une action de lecture, produit une sculpture vivante en fonction des différents modes de présentation.





Arnaud Cuillandre, Dépeinture, exemplaire 01 / 12, 303 x 217 x 33 mm, mixed media, © 2007. Photo © Olivier Obry 2007​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2008)

Patrick Corillon

artiste belge qui travaille les mots, le langage dans des constructions narratives qui mêlent textes et photographies.
invente des histoires (les aventures de son personnage Oskar Serti) en créant un rapport inédit entre l'image et le texte.






"À vingt ans, Oskar Serti affichait         de telles prétentions quant à ses connaissances littéraires         qu&#8217;il s&#8217;interdisait de reconnaître en public son ignorance         d&#8217;un quelconque livre.
  Ainsi, même si l&#8217;on évoquait en sa présence des romans   qu&#8217;il ne connaissait pas, Oskar Serti était passé maître   dans l&#8217;art de s&#8217;intégrer dans la conversation et de parler   avec conviction de ce qu&#8217;il n&#8217;avait pas lu. Emporté par   son imaginaire, il s&#8217;inventait inconsciemment les scénarios qu&#8217;il   supposait être contenus dans ces livres et, sans vergogne, attribuait à de   célèbres auteurs des histoires qui n&#8217;étaient que   pure production de son esprit.
  Bien plus tard, lorsqu&#8217;il prit finalement la peine de lire quelques-uns   de ces romans, il eut la très vive impression d&#8217;y retrouver mot   pour mot les mêmes récits que sa fougueuse ignorance avait jadis   engendrés. Par un cruel retour des choses, il se sentit alors dépossédé d&#8217;&#339;uvres   qu&#8217;il considérait comme faisant également partie de ses   créations.
  Pour que le public puisse enfin reconnaître son statut d&#8217;auteur à sa   juste valeur, Serti décida de faire publier ces histoires sous son propre   nom."

Patrick Corillon.


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ()
> 
> "À vingt ans, Oskar Serti affichait         de telles prétentions quant à ses connaissances littéraires         quil sinterdisait de reconnaître en public son ignorance         dun quelconque livre.
> Ainsi, même si lon évoquait en sa présence des romans   quil ne connaissait pas, Oskar Serti était passé maître   dans lart de sintégrer dans la conversation et de parler   avec conviction de ce quil navait pas lu. Emporté par   son imaginaire, il sinventait inconsciemment les scénarios quil   supposait être contenus dans ces livres et, sans vergogne, attribuait à de   célèbres auteurs des histoires qui nétaient que   pure production de son esprit.
> ...



Ce lien, rajouté à la dernière minute, était indispensable pour apprécier pleinement le travail de ce belge !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2008)

continuité d'une discussion sur la danse et Mary Wigman entre autre et Pina Bausch en particulier:

dans le cadre de "*Vidéo Danse*" au Centre Georges Pompidou:

un documentaire sur Mary Wigman (1886 - 1973):
"*Quand le feu danse entre les deux pôles*" réalisé par Allegra Fuller Snyder (1982).

_ notes éparses:_
Mary Wigman prend conscience du mouvement et de l'espace en se déplaçant dans sa chambre.
"recherche d'un espace dans l'espace: la danse" (Mary Wigman).
par l'entremise du peintre expressionniste Emile Nolde elle devient l'élève de Rudolf Laban, chorégraphe et théoricien allemand qui élabora une notation du mouvement.
sa danse privilégie le mouvement et sa dynamique. 
danse en plein-air. aspect communautaire et pédagogique de sa démarche.
jeu avec les masques. 
masque et transfiguration.
solos des "paysages mouvants".
une gestuelle expressive et résolument d'avant-garde pour l'époque.





Mary Wigman.

*******

"*Dance*" (1979-2008)
 Lucinda Childs (née en 1940)_ Philip Glass (né en 1937)_ Sol Lewitt (né en 1928)

partition chorégraphique d'une précision mathématique sur une musique répétitive de Philip Glass.
variations et figures géométriques.
jeux sur l&#8217;orientation, l'espace et les déplacements.

dispositif multimédia de Sol Lewitt qui intègre la projection d'un film en noir et blanc réalisé avec les danseurs de l'époque.
contraste entre la couleur et le grain de l'image projetée. 
simultanéité des instants dans les figures du doubles et les trajectoires.
mouvements traversés ou contrariés.
différences et répétitions.





Lucinda Childs. _Dance_. 1979-2008.

*******

"*Orphée et Eurydice*" 
de Pina Bausch (née en 1940).
un opéra danse d'après l'oeuvre de Gluck. (1975-2008)






Pina Bausch.


[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/FONT]création mondiale le 23 mai 1975. 
Malou Arauldo (Eurydice) et Dominique Mercy (Orphée).[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT] malgré les conditions de projection (espace semi-ouvert, mauvaise acoustique et une foule des grands jours) 
j'ai assisté à l'un des plus beaux spectacles qui m'est été donné de voir.
j'avais d'abord tout raté. 
la double diffusion: celle de l'Opéra Garnier en février 2008 (plus de places depuis longtemps...) et la diffusion en _live_ sur Arte (je n'ai pas de télévision).
... et ... j'étais à la campagne...
donc séance de rattrapage.

spectacle d'une grande intensité dramatique avec une scénographie épurée et minimaliste.
une tonalité grise et sombre réveillée par la couleur blanche, rouge et noire des étoffes.
dédoublement des personnages sur scène incarné par un corps (un danseur) et une voix (un chanteur). 
cette alliance inouïe du chant et de la danse confère à ce spectacle une forme de théâtralité incroyable. 

_[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]_ enfin, le choeur infernal (ombres enveloppées de linceul ou spectres en perdition) traverse cet espace en créant des mouvements, des ruptures, avec des régimes de vitesse variables.
à la fin de l&#8217;opéra, quand  la mort envahit la scène dans ces mouvements incessants et arrêtés on atteint le sublime du tragique.







le motif dramatique est magnifié par la somptueuse musique de Gluck et se termine par la mort d'Orphée et la seconde mort d&#8217;Eurydice. 
en cela Pina Bausch "trahit" l'oeuvre de Gluck qui lui avait donné un dénouement plus heureux où Eurydice retrouve la vie.

une interprétation rare et puissante.





Pina Bausch. _Orphée et Eurydice_. 2008.

******
depuis, écoute en boucle de l'oeuvre de Gluck...

******

un spectacle qui vient d'entrer au répertoire de l'Opéra de Paris (en 2005).
en attente, donc, d'une prochaine représentation...


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2008)

Au comptoir, deux sujets de discussions brûlants entraînent de nombreuses réactions.
Sans vouloir déborder dans ce fil, je souhaite simplement montrer deux artistes coréens.
Par certains aspects, j'entrevois une corrélation entre les travaux montrés et les événements en asie.




[YOUTUBE]nS3W9YOuh5A[/YOUTUBE]
*June-Bum Park*, _I Parking_ (2001-2002), video.







*Do-Ho Suh*, _Floor_, détail (1997-2000), figurines et PVC, verre, résine. 40 éléments de 100 x 100 cm chacun.





*Do-Ho Suh*, _Floor_. Présenté en 2001 dans le pavillon italien lors de la 49 ème biennale de Venise.​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2008)

bonsoir aCLR,

je ne connaissais que le second pour avoir lu un article sur lui dans Artforum.
avec Lee Bull (récente expo à la Fondation Cartier), une artiste qui travaille sur les relations entre la beauté et le délabrement, il fait partie de ses artistes coréens qui investissent l'espace contemporain.

quand à June Bum Park (que je découvre), il y a plusieurs niveaux de réalité et de lecture entre fiction, intrusion, manipulation... et illusion.


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> bonsoir aCLR,
> 
> je ne connaissais que le second pour avoir lu un article sur lui dans Artforum.
> avec Lee Bull (récente expo à la Fondation Cartier), une artiste qui travaille sur les relations entre la beauté et le délabrement, il fait partie de ses artistes coréens qui investissent l'espace contemporain.
> ...



Bonsoir LHO,

je l'ai découvert aussi en faisant ma recherche d'images concernant Do-Ho Suh. Et plutôt que de poster plusieurs uvres de Suh, la mise en résonance c'est induite elle-même.


Je te rejoins sur ton analyse de June Bum Park. Les autres images extraites de ces vidéos partent de ce même jeu autour de scènes filmées. Je trouve cela assez passionnant comme approche gestuel.




June Bum Park. _Crossing_ (2002).


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Bonsoir LHO,
> 
> je l'ai découvert aussi en faisant ma recherche d'images concernant Do-Ho Suh. Et plutôt que de poster plusieurs &#339;uvres de Suh, la mise en résonance c'est induite elle-même.
> 
> ...




_Building _est excellent, notamment.

*******
sinon vu exposition de Jan Fabre au Louvre ou comment un belge investit les salles de peintures de l'Ecole du Nord... 
en contrepoint.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> sinon vu exposition de Jan Fabre au Louvre ou comment un belge investit les salles de peintures de l'Ecole du Nord...
> en contrepoint.



J'ai vu ce wd, cette "appropriation" de l'espace par Jan Fabre.
Mais le plus drôle, est que j'allais pour étudier un "Roger Van der Weiden"  , sans savoir qu'avait lieu cette "exposition".
Je vous avouerais, que j'ai eu du mal à me concentrer sur ce mon retable du XVe  .


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> _Building _est excellent, notamment.
> 
> *******
> sinon vu exposition de Jan Fabre au Louvre ou comment un belge investit les salles de peintures de l'Ecole du Nord...
> en contrepoint.





antoine59 a dit:


> J'ai vu ce wd, cette "appropriation" de l'espace par Jan Fabre.
> Mais le plus drôle, est que j'allais pour étudier un "Roger Van der Weiden"  , sans savoir qu'avait lieu cette "exposition".
> Je vous avouerais, que j'ai eu du mal à me concentrer sur ce mon retable du XVe  .



Pas vu ! :rateau: 

J'espère en profiter avant le 7 juillet 2008 !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Un petit parallèle en image juste pour le plaisirs   





Richard Serra, Dans son atelier (Splashing), 1967.





Matthew Barney, The Order, 2003.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Atelier de Bacon. Soho.





Atelier de Bacon.​


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2008)

Ça un atelier !!!  

On se croirait plutôt sur les barricades !!  

:love:




​
 :rateau:


----------



## Madeline (29 Avril 2008)

Même dans ses pires états... le mien n'a jamais vraiment ressemblé à celui de Bacon !!!
Mais bien sûr ... je ne suis pas Bacon !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça un atelier !!!
> 
> On se croirait plutôt sur les barricades !!
> 
> :love:





Madeline a dit:


> Même dans ses pires états... le mien n'a jamais vraiment ressemblé à celui de Bacon !!!
> Mais bien sûr ... je ne suis pas Bacon !!!



mais tout est là: le désordre, le chaos, la poussière, les fragments d'images, des morceaux de livres, de journeaux... comme un dehors du monde dans l'espace clos de l'atelier... l'odeur de térébenthine. la solitude. 
la solitude de l'oeuvre. la solitude de l'artiste...

*******
à propos de barricades, d'insurrection... 
Bacon a peint un triptyque dont un des panneaux évoque l'assassinat de Trotsky au Mexique (par les agents de la Guépéou).

je n'ai pas trouvé d'image.
le tableau évoque aussi  un poème de T.S Elliot... (il me semble... ou je mélange des états de triptyque entre eux, des oeuvres entre elles...).






Etude pour Trosky au Mexique... (panneau droit)




*
Leon Trotsky*
"Trotsky pictured here in hospital after his assassination, Mexico City, 20 Aug 1940."

*******
barricades_fin:

 et il y a l'expo sur* La Figuration Narrative *au Grand Palais.
avec l'engagement des plus militants de ses représentants dans les événements de Mai 68...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> et il y a l'expo sur* La Figuration Narrative *au Grand Palais.
> avec l'engagement des plus militants de ses représentants dans les événements de Mai 68...



Certes, mais où est le tableau anti-fascite ??   :mouais: :sleep:  
(Tout ces smileys pour dire que j'ai été très déçu qu'il n'y soit pas. Comme quoi, encore maintenant, des oeuvres ne sont pas encore "montrable" en public. Le plus "drôle" est qu'il s'agit d'une toile "réaliste" souvent déconsidéré dans notre époque où tout ce qui n'est pas vidéo ou performance est considéré comme has-been. Je sais, ce propos est un poil exagéré mais pas faux. . Pour info, ce tableau est en train de croupir dans les caves du musée de Strasbourg, enfin il me semble)





Il s'agit de la couverture d'un livre consacré à ce tableau, oeuvre collective. Je vous le conseil, au prix auquel on le peut trouver  sur le net (- de 5-6 euro)


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2008)

Barricades
Tableau anti-fasciste

Has-been
Mai 68


:rose: Je voulais juste vous faire cliquer sur l'image ci-dessous afin d'être redirigé vers _sauvonslaculture.fr_ :love: 




​
 Peut-être que vous l'avez déjà signer, la pétition !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Barricades&#8230;
> Tableau anti-fasciste&#8230;
> &#8230;
> Has-been&#8230;
> ...



gauchiste...














(ton pseudo ne serait-il pas un hybride anagrammé de AC et LCR...?)







:love:


----------



## moksX (1 Mai 2008)

Pour investir le champ de l'art, il faut connaitre un minimum d'artistes (plus leur uvre que leur nom, quoique...) et Wim Delvoye est un pilier des l'art contemporain qui s'exporte jusqu'en Chine... les cochon tatoués et cloaca furieusement inspiré de Pietro Manzoni et son _merda d'artista _(soit 30gr de merde mis en conserve...bon appétit bien sûr). Plus récement, ma voisine transforme, grace à la science et la biotechnologie, son chien en une machine à merde sans odeur qui se ramasse facilement (presque sans gant) sans laisser de trace . 

On est tous un peu artiste parait'il.


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Mai 2008)

Je propose un nouveau thème/objet : le jeu

Chardin. _L&#8217;enfant au toton_ (1738)

 Le jeu comme activité détachée, comme un temps clos arraché au temps linéaire. Un instant hors de la durée ou la durée contractée dans l&#8217;image arrêtée.

« Dans le jeu, l&#8217;objectivité des objets et ses effets, la réalité du monde objectif est, un instant, pour ainsi dire, abrogé » (Marcuse, _Culture et société_)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

Paul Cezanne. Les joueurs de cartes.

edit: le jeu comme le temps arrêté entre deux absinthes...


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Mai 2008)

Chardin. _La fillette au volant_  (1737)

Le joueur use des objets entièrement à son gré. Il se libère ainsi de leur lourde matérialité, passe outre leur objectivité, pour se retrouver lui-même.

« Un seul coup de balle dun joueur représente une plus grande victoire de lhomme sur le monde objectal que lorsque le travail technique remporte le plus éclatant des triomphes » (Marcuse. _Culture et société_)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

Carsten Höller à la Tate Modern. 2007





Carsten Höller.

*******
ou le jeu comme un art "participatif" ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

Exékias, _Achille et Ajax jouant aux dés_, amphore attique à figure noire, 540-530 av. n. ère, Musée du Vatican, Rome.
Chez les grecs la notion de jeu est essentiel tant elle revêt une dimension mythologique...


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Mai 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> ...





je recommande la version d'André Markowicz, traducteur de toute l'oeuvre de Dostoïevski aux Editions Actes Sud (coll. Babel).
un texte plus vif, plus ressérré.
(la traduction d'une oeuvre littéraire étant toujours une forme d'interprétation...).


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Mai 2008)

Entièrement d'accord 

Celle-ci ne me semble pas très bonne, même si je ne parle pas le Russe

Et la préface...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord
> 
> Celle-ci ne me semble pas très bonne, même si je ne parle pas le Russe
> 
> Et la préface...




j'avais bien aimé "Porporino ou les mystères de Naples" 
sur les castrats... 
peut-être parce qu'à cette époque j'écoutais de la musique baroque en boucle...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Robert Filliou, _Optimistic Box n°3_, 1969, Centre Pompidou.
Clin d'oeil à Duchamp...


----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2008)

Thème n° 5 : le jeu. Variation n° 7.





Speedy Graphito. _Pousse-pousse_. 1990. Acrylique sur bois mobiles bi-face, 150 x 150 cm.


:love:


----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2008)

Marcus Kreiss. _Marcel Proust Racing Team_.


La Marcel Proust Racing Team est un concept de lartiste Marcus Kreiss, produit par Souvenirs from the earth : 
une Dodge dart 69 a été peinte dans le style des nascar cars, les courses de stock car américaines, mais chaque logo est un des mots formant les deux premières lignes du À la recherche du temps perdu de Marcel Proust.
« Longtemps, je me suis couché de bonne heure. Parfois, à peine ma bougie éteinte, 
mes yeux se fermaient si vite que je n'avais pas le temps de me dire: Je m'endors ». Marcel Proust






Partez au volant d'une Dodge Dart 69, pour une course d'obstacles dans les rues de Paris



​


----------



## moksX (4 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Chardin. _La fillette au volant_  (1737)
> Le joueur use des objets entièrement à son gré. Il se libère ainsi de leur lourde matérialité, passe outre leur objectivité, pour se retrouver lui-même.



Intéressant... et si l'objet n'existait pas où en serait le joueur? Il ne se libère donc pas de "sa lourde matérialité" puisqu'il en dépend entièrement, mais passe outre oui. Et il y a peut de chance qu'il se retrouve lui-même: Il n'est plus monsieur X mais le jouer de carte, le champion du monde de.... il vit pour son sport, sa passion son job et tout le monde le connait comme tel. L'objet, d'un point de vue personnel, éloigne l'homme de sa nature, il ne se retrouve donc pas, il se travesti: Le jouer de carte de DelaTour, les masques du Belge Ensor.


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Mai 2008)

moksX a dit:


> Intéressant... et si l'objet n'existait pas où en serait le joueur? Il ne se libère donc pas de "sa lourde matérialité" puisqu'il en dépend entièrement, mais passe outre oui. Et il y a peut de chance qu'il se retrouve lui-même: Il n'est plus monsieur X mais le jouer de carte, le champion du monde de.... il vit pour son sport, sa passion son job et tout le monde le connait comme tel. L'objet, d'un point de vue personnel, éloigne l'homme de sa nature, il ne se retrouve donc pas, il se travesti: Le jouer de carte de DelaTour, les masques du Belge Ensor.



L'objet existe bien, mais selon un autre mode d'existence que, par exemple, dans le travail (ce pourquoi j'ai cité un article de Marcuse dans lequel il compare le jeu et le travail). L'objet du jeu n'a pas le même type d'objectivité. Il ne s'agit pas de le transformer, ce qui fait que l'homme qui joue n'a pas à conformer sa pratique à ses déterminations physiques. Le jeu suspend ces déterminations et les lois qui les régissent. Certes, l'objet a un poids, une forme, il est soumis à la gravitation, etc. Tout cela, le joueur doit en tenir compte. Mais ce n'est pas ce qui importe dans le jeu. C'est l'homme qui impose ses normes à l'objet en l'inscrivant dans les règles du jeu. Et ainsi, il se libère bien de l'objectivité de l'objet telle qu'elle se donne dans le travail ou l'observation. Par là, comme dit Marcuse, "il conquiert un dimension de sa liberté que le travail lui refuse". Et il se retrouve bien. Ou plutôt, il se _trouve_. Il n'est plus monsieur X travaillant. Il _est_ le joueur. Il est celui qui se comprend dans le jeu plus vaste du monde.

Quant à la question de savoir si, en général, l'objet éloigne l'homme de sa nature, il me semble d'abord que l'homme n'a pas de nature. Ensuite, il ne construit son identité qu'en consentant à ce rapport à l'objet, à l'altérité, en lequel, certes, il se nie, mais pour s'apprendre à lui-même ce qu'il est vraiment.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

moksX a dit:


> Intéressant... et si l'objet n'existait pas où en serait le joueur? Il ne se libère donc pas de "sa lourde matérialité" puisqu'il en dépend entièrement, mais passe outre oui. Et il y a peut de chance qu'il se retrouve lui-même: Il n'est plus monsieur X mais le jouer de carte, le champion du monde de.... il vit pour son sport, sa passion son job et tout le monde le connait comme tel. L'objet, d'un point de vue personnel, éloigne l'homme de sa nature, il ne se retrouve donc pas, il se travesti: Le jouer de carte de DelaTour, les masques du Belge Ensor.



si on enlève l'objet au joueur, le jeu s'annule non pas le joueur.
ce retrait ne le libère pas ni le travestit (le travestissement étant une forme d'usurpation) mais l'ancre dans sa propre réalité, car c'est l'homme qui détermine sa relation à l'objet par les règles qu'il impose au jeu.

edit: toasted par Dan Flavin...


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Mai 2008)

moksX a dit:


> Le jeu de carte de DelaTour, .



Ben oui, il y a l'envers du décor

C'est que les dieux trichent

Imités par les petits hommes









LHO a dit:


> si on enlève l'objet au joueur, le jeu s'annule non pas le joueur.
> ce retrait ne le libère pas ni le travestit (le travestissement étant une forme d'usurpation) mais l'ancre dans sa propre réalité, car c'est l'homme qui détermine sa relation à l'objet par les règles qu'il impose au jeu.
> 
> edit: toasted par Dan Flavin...



Tu crois que Swedenborg jouait au poker plus vite que nous  ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu crois que Swedenborg jouait au poker plus vite que nous  ?



je me méfie des théologiens du genre visionnaire et voyant qui fabrique des sous-marin ou des fusils à air comprimé...


----------



## moksX (4 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> L'objet existe bien, mais selon un autre mode d'existence que, par exemple, dans le travail (ce pourquoi j'ai cité un article de Marcuse dans lequel il compare le jeu et le travail). L'objet du jeu n'a pas le même type d'objectivité. Il ne s'agit pas de le transformer, ce qui fait que l'homme qui joue n'a pas à conformer sa pratique à ses déterminations physiques.



Ne peut on pas considérer que la *valeur* d'une carte fait partie de sa détermination physique? Le joueur ne doit-il pas adapter sa façon de jouer à sa "main"?



> Le jeu suspend ces déterminations et les lois qui les régissent. Certes, l'objet a un poids, une forme, il est soumis à la gravitation, etc. Tout cela, le joueur doit en tenir compte. Mais ce n'est pas ce qui importe dans le jeu. C'est l'homme qui impose ses normes à l'objet en l'inscrivant dans les règles du jeu.



Effectivement, le plaisir du jeu prend en général le dessus sur l'objet en lui même et sa valeur (l'as plus puissant que Roi etc...) mais gagner fait partie intégrante du jeu et le joueur aliène donc son plaisir à l'objet (non pas la carte 2 faces/une épaisseur mais roi dame valet etc...) qu'il a créé c'est vrai. 

L'homme n'impose pas de normes à l'objet pendant le jeu (mais s'y aliène) alors qu'il a donné une valeur (arbitraire) mais unique dans une règle du jeu pour que le jeu puisse être partagé/ou exister.



> Et ainsi, il se libère bien de l'objectivité de l'objet telle qu'elle se donne dans le travail ou l'observation. Par là, comme dit Marcuse, "il conquiert un dimension de sa liberté que le travail lui refuse"


.

Oui, puisqu'il donne une valeur à l'objet, mais toujours en fonction de sa détermination physique (en considérant pour admis que la valeur/le signe fait partie de sa détermination physique quelque soit la valeur que lui donne l'homme et à laquelle il se conformera): l'homme se conformera aux règles qu'il a fondées et donc s'aliènera à la valeur de l'objet.
L'homme a le pouvoir de donner de manière arbitraire n'importe quelle valeur à n'importe quelle _étant_ (être humain, monnaie, animaux etc....) mais cette valeur (symbolique) doit être acceptée ou reconnue par un ensemble plus vaste. CoBrA avait tenter de remplacer l'argent par l'Art...Utopie?





> Et il se retrouve bien. Ou plutôt, il se _trouve_. Il n'est plus monsieur X travaillant. Il _est_ le joueur. Il est celui qui se comprend dans le jeu plus vaste du monde.


 Seulement dans le cas où il invente ses propres règles (et impose une valeur à un ou plusieurs objets quels qu'ils soient) dans l'instant* sans les inscrire dans le temps. Ceci afin de permettre à un autre individu de ne pas voir dans cette nouvelle utilité de l'objet les règles (et valeurs) imposées précédement et donc de faire preuve de liberté et de créer (créé t'on vraiment?)
* en admettant que l'instant implique spontanéité et (donc) libéré de normes et de conventions.



> Quant à la question de savoir si, en général, l'objet éloigne l'homme de sa nature, il me semble d'abord que l'homme n'a pas de nature. Ensuite, il ne construit son identité qu'en consentant à ce rapport à l'objet, à l'altérité, en lequel, certes, il se nie, mais pour s'apprendre à lui-même ce qu'il est vraiment.



C'est ce qu'on appelle botté en touche,  Et tu contredis tout ce que tu avances plus haut...

Soit il n'a pas de nature et il n'a pas à se trouver puisqu'il se construit sur les objets qui l'entourent (si tu arrives à argumenter une telle affirmation, alors là....) et donc il est constamment en accords avec ce qui l'entoure (adieux boudhisme hi hi hi).

Soit il consent ce rapport à l'objet, il se nie pour apprendre qui il est vraiment, et dans ce cas existence d'une "conscience pré-objective", une NATURE fondamentale de l'homme, est indiscutable puisqu'il y a jugement/évaluation du monde...



> *LHO*
> 
> 
> si on enlève l'objet au joueur, le jeu s'annule non pas le joueur.


Ah bon? Tu reconnais à quoi un joueur de tennis? (seulement à ses mollets et son bras plus développé que l'autre). Il ne sera joueur que dans l'action. Le jeu par contre ne s'annule pas puisqu'il existe par ses règles.


> ce retrait ne le libère pas ni le travestit (le travestissement étant une forme d'usurpation) mais l'ancre dans sa propre réalité, car c'est l'homme qui détermine sa relation à l'objet par les règles qu'il impose au jeu.



Le travestissement n'est pas une forme d'usurpation, mais un déguisement. A moins de se travestir en claudia shiffer ou benladen (qui sont devenu des icônes... cf Warhol). Si tu te déguise en MoksX ou CouleurSud, absolument personne ne remarquera le travestissement mais l'usurpation (au moins la personne concernée). 
Un joueur ancré dans sa propre réalité est un homme/une femme.

Pour revenir au tableau de Delatour, le tricheur est bien plus important que le jeu, mais c'est le jeu qui lui permet de partager ses qualités avec le spectateur complice. Il s'appuie sur la valeur des cartes (utilise/maitrise son aliénation et celle des autres joueurs) pour exister et montrer l'image qu'il souhaite donner de lui, celle d'un tricheur de valeur. Alors qu'en face, tout clinquant, le jeune homme passe pour un benet qui ne pense même pas à sa situation d'aliénation qui lui masque une réalité (le nez dans ses cartes) qui est toute proche et ostensible.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Sophie Calle 
ou l'art comme un jeu.









jeu_01 doubles-jeux
jeu_02 les enquêtes 
jeu_03 photographies et récits autobiographiques

*******
livres chez Actes Sud.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

moksX a dit:


> si on enlève l'objet au joueur, le jeu s'annule non pas le joueur.
> Ah bon? Tu reconnais à quoi un joueur de tennis? (seulement à ses mollets et son bras plus développé que l'autre). Il ne sera joueur que dans l'action. Le jeu par contre ne s'annule pas puisqu'il existe par ses règles.



si j'enlève la balle ou la raquette au joueur de tennis, le jeu s'annule parce que le jeu n'a plus d'attributs. 
par contre le joueur ou la joueuse continu d'exister en short et en tennis.



moksX a dit:


> ce retrait ne le libère pas ni le travestit (le travestissement étant une forme d'usurpation) mais l'ancre dans sa propre réalité, car c'est l'homme qui détermine sa relation à l'objet par les règles qu'il impose au jeu.
> Le travestissement n'est pas une forme d'usurpation, mais un déguisement. A moins de se travestir en claudia shiffer ou benladen (qui sont devenu des icônes... cf Warhol). Si tu te déguise en MoksX ou CouleurSud, absolument personne ne remarquera le travestissement mais l'usurpation (au moins la personne concernée).



le travestissement peut être une forme d'usurpation *d'identité*. (c'est d'ailleurs sa première acceptation) 
et c'est ce que tu soulignes à la fin.


----------



## moksX (4 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> si j'enlève la balle ou la raquette au joueur de tennis, le jeu s'annule parce que le jeu n'a plus d'attributs.
> par contre le joueur ou la joueuse continu d'exister en short et en tennis.



La joueuse ou le joueur sera une femme ou un homme en short et en tennis.

Usurpateur a un sens péjoratif, le vol d'identité. Se travestir n'implique pas d'acte répréhensible, c'est du déguisement. Comme je l'indiquais, tu pourrai usurper l'identité MoksX ou CouleurSud sans avoir à te travestir en MoksX ou CouleurSud.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

moksX a dit:


> si j'enlève la balle ou la raquette au joueur de tennis, le jeu s'annule parce que le jeu n'a plus d'attributs.
> par contre le joueur ou la joueuse continu d'exister en short et en tennis.
> La joueuse ou le joueur sera une femme ou un homme en short et en tennis.
> 
> ...



 par contre le joueur ou la joueuse continu d'exister en short et en tennis. mais ils sont *désoeuvrés*.

sur l'usurpation d'identité et le travestissement: voir "Le Chevalier de Maupin" de Théophile Gauthier...


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Mai 2008)

moksX a dit:


> Ne peut on pas considérer que la *valeur* d'une carte fait partie de sa détermination physique? Le joueur ne doit-il pas adapter sa façon de jouer à sa "main"?
> 
> L'homme n'impose pas de normes à l'objet pendant le jeu (mais s'y aliène) alors qu'il a donné une valeur (arbitraire) mais unique dans une règle du jeu pour que le jeu puisse être partagé/ou exister.
> 
> ...



Ce que je ne comprends pas bien dans ton raisonnement, c'est que tu admets que l'objet du jeu prend sa valeur par rapport au mode d'exister ludique, mais que tu récuses l'idée que cette valeur  enveloppe aussi son objectivité, ses déterminations physiques. Sartre a écrit des pages étonnantes à ce propos dans la quatrième partie de _L'être et le néant_. Le jeu est un mode d'appropriation de l'être qui en transforme et le sens _et_ la structure matérielle. Ainsi, l'exemple du ski. Lorsque je marche dans la neige, j'ai affaire à sa matérialité lourde, engluante et liquide. Lorsque je skie, la neige vient adapter son objectivité à ma glisse. Elle se fait solide sous mes skis pour soutenir mon mouvement. L'appropriation est totale. Et Sartre de regretter le reste de  matérialité que laisse ma glisse : la trace en laquelle se rétablit une autre objectivité de la neige. L'idéal serait que je ne laisse pas de trace, que le jeu transforme sans reste l'objet. C'est ce qui se passe dans le surf. La trace disparaît presque immédiatement, puisque la vague tombe derrière le surfeur. Et à la fin, il ne reste rien de ce pur rapport à l'objet (alors que dans le ski, reste la pente, sa conformation, etc.), car la vague a elle-même disparu.



moksX a dit:


> C'est ce qu'on appelle botté en touche,  Et tu contredis tout ce que tu avances plus haut...
> 
> Soit il n'a pas de nature et il n'a pas à se trouver puisqu'il se construit sur les objets qui l'entourent (si tu arrives à argumenter une telle affirmation, alors là....) et donc il est constamment en accords avec ce qui l'entoure (adieux boudhisme hi hi hi).
> Soit il consent ce rapport à l'objet, il se nie pour apprendre qui il est vraiment, et dans ce cas existence d'une "conscience pré-objective", une NATURE fondamentale de l'homme, est indiscutable puisqu'il y a jugement/évaluation du monde...



Je ne vois pas ce que pourrait être une "conscience pré-objective". A moins de substantialiser la conscience, comme le fait Descartes. Toute conscience est conscience de... (quelque chose), visé d'un objet, intentionnalité. Elle est toujours ainsi au dehors d'elle-même, vers l'objet et vers soi comme par rapport à un ailleurs. Il n'y a  aucune possibilité pour la conscience de coïncider avec elle-même. Elle n'est pas ce qu'elle est et elle est ce qu'elle n'est pas. C'est ce qui fait qu'on ne peut pas fonder l'idée d'une nature humaine (soit quelque chose qui reste identique à soi, qui coïncide avec soi dans le temps et l'espace) sur l'être de la conscience


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Bon, un petit peu d'image pour vos discussions, ça fera pas mal  




Bruegel, Jeux d'enfant, 1560, Vienne


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

je vous propose un jeu interactif: 

*Monkey_Party*













 "Monkey_Party aborde le support DVD non plus comme un simple moyen de stockage mais comme une technologie créative. 
Ce DVD de vidéo interactive à génération aléatoire est proposé par le collectif *projectsinge.*
Monkey_Party sinscrit à la croisée de plusieurs courants : la performance, la vidéo, le cinéma expérimental, lart contemporain, lart digital.

Monkey_Party est une installation interactive qui vient se nicher dans le quotidien en utilisant léquipement audiovisuel courant (télé, lecteur de DVD, Hi Fi) pour en détourner les usages et proposer une expérience nouvelle.

Les 6 pièces de Monkey_Party proposent un parcours au sein du détournement technologique de notre époque. 
Les images et les sons, sans cesse reconfigurés et altérés, dévoilent un univers éphémère et changeant.

Monkey_Party questionne notre relation aux images et aux sons, ainsi que les outils qui nous servent à créer/regarder/entendre.   "
 
******

distribué par Lowave http://lowave.com/

******
j'ai assisté fin avril à une démonstration par le collectif Projectsinge à la Maison Populaire de Montreuil.

.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Bon vous allez probablement dire "encore lui" mais cette idée d'intéractivité me fait penser à Matthew Barney   (LHO  )

Je m'explique. IL s'approprie en effet, le dvd comme support pour la diffusion de son oeuvre, plus précisément pour la séquence "The Order". L'innovation n'est pas tant l'utilisation des moyens de diffusion du cinéma (projection dans les salles de cinéma, sorti dvd, affiches, etc...) bien qu'il s'agit néanmoins d'un apport, mais plutôt dans les menus qu'il créa pour ce dvd.

En effet, il est possible par un menu élaboré sous la direction de M. Barney, d'évoluer selon les niveaux juste en appuyant sur la touche désirée sur la télécommande.

Bon, voilà, promis, j'arrête avec M. Barney...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon vous allez probablement dire "encore lui" mais cette idée d'intéractivité me fait penser à Matthew Barney   (LHO  )
> 
> Je m'explique. IL s'approprie en effet, le dvd comme support pour la diffusion de son oeuvre, plus précisément pour la séquence "The Order". L'innovation n'est pas tant l'utilisation des moyens de diffusion du cinéma (projection dans les salles de cinéma, sorti dvd, affiches, etc...) bien qu'il s'agit néanmoins d'un apport, mais plutôt dans les menus qu'il créa pour ce dvd.
> 
> ...



c'était mon prochain sujet...   :rateau:


----------



## moksX (5 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

ce qui est étonnant c'est que tu sembles vouloir donner vie à des objets (ou plus loin la neige) qui sont avant tout l'uvre de l'homme (si parfois on peut se demander qui de l'uf ou de la poule est venu en premier... ce n'est pas le cas ici...) et qui sont ce que veut en faire l'homme.
Pour moi l'homme est à la source de la valeur de l'objet. L'homme donne la valeur à l'objet quand il créé. Donc pour moi l'objet *ne prend pas *sa valeur mais l'homme lui donne sa valeur (puis il s'y aliène afin de permettre au jeu d'exister et de se partager: un jeu dont tout change constamment n'est pas jouable ou en solitaire et c'est toi qui fait tes règles -s_ans jamais pouvoir les transgresser car on considèrerait la transgression comme une création, une nouvelle règle-_).



CouleurSud a dit:


> Ce que je ne comprends pas bien dans ton raisonnement, c'est que tu admets que l'objet du jeu prend sa valeur par rapport au mode d'exister ludique, mais que tu récuses l'idée que cette valeur enveloppe aussi son objectivité, ses déterminations physiques.



Comment la valeur envelopperait son objectivité puisqu'elle n'en dépend pas?  La valeur est totalement arbitraire ce qui n'est pas le cas de son signe/sa valeur*. 
Le signe/valeur de la carte est seulement là pour différencier les cartes (si les carte étaient vierges, comment pourrait on leur donner une valeur?). L'homme prend des libertés sur le signe de chaque carte (exemple du valet à la belote et au tarot) mais doit se référer à des règles et donc s'aliène au signe de la carte (sa détermination physique) puisqu'elle implique, dès lors que les règles sont fixées, une valeur quantitative.

*Oups :rose:: *Valeur* a dans ce cas a 2 sens: La "valeur signe" (Roi, 2 de pique etc...) et valeur, celle donnée arbitrairement par l'homme.



> Le jeu est un mode d'appropriation de l'être qui en transforme et le sens _et_ la structure matérielle. Ainsi, l'exemple du ski. Lorsque je marche dans la neige, j'ai affaire à sa matérialité lourde, engluante et liquide. Lorsque je skie, la neige vient adapter son objectivité à ma glisse. Elle se fait solide sous mes skis pour soutenir mon mouvement. L'appropriation est totale. Et Sartre de regretter le reste de matérialité que laisse ma glisse : la trace en laquelle se rétablit une autre objectivité de la neige. L'idéal serait que je ne laisse pas de trace, que le jeu transforme sans reste l'objet.



:mouais: et il avait mis quoi ce jour là dans sa pipe ce brave Jean-Paul (ou c'est peut-être l'altitude  )... La neige ne vient pas adapter son objectivité à ma glisse, JE modifies son objectivité en skiant dessus. JE la durci en la compactant contre le sol gelé.

Dans son Tractatus logico-philosophicus, Wittgenstein affirme: 

2.0123 - Si je connais l'objet, je connais aussi l'ensemble de ses possibilités d'occurrences dans des états de choses.
2.014 - Les objets contiennent la possibilité de toutes les situations.
2.0271 - L'objet est le fixe, le subsistant;  la configuration est le changeant, l'instable.
2.0272 - La configuration des objets forme l'état de choses.



			
				LHO a dit:
			
		

> par contre le joueur ou la joueuse continu d'exister en short et en tennis. mais ils sont *désoeuvrés*.


 L'homme ne se libère donc pas de la matérialité de l'objet.


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Mai 2008)

Caravage. _Saint Jérôme écrivant
_ 
Imaginant, avec lucidité, les anamorphoses


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Je me permets CouleurSud coucou: ) de mettre la tableau en rapport de Hans Holbein réalisé en 1533 aujourd'hui conservé à National Gallery à Londres. (Je vous conseil vraiment d'aller voir ce tableau, c'est une vrai expérience  )


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Mai 2008)

Merci Antoine 

Petit complément bibliographique

Baltrusaitis


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Merci Antoine
> 
> Petit complément bibliographique
> 
> Baltrusaitis



Très grand historien de l'art aux hypothèses savantes qui ont eu le mérite de remettre en question certaines vérités établies en histoire de l'art au début du siècle.
Malheureusement, il est aujourd'hui un peu "passé de mode"  

Sinon, souhaite-tu continuer sur le jeu, car j'ai un thème à l'esprit, tout chaud tout frais?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je me permets CouleurSud coucou: ) de mettre la tableau en rapport de Hans Holbein réalisé en 1533 aujourd'hui conservé à National Gallery à Londres. (Je vous conseil vraiment d'aller voir ce tableau, c'est une vrai expérience  )



superbe tableau.

je me permet de préciser que c'est de Hans Holbein le Jeune  fils de Hans Holbein l'Ancien...


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Très grand historien de l'art aux hypothèses savantes qui ont eu le mérite de remettre en question certaines vérités établies en histoire de l'art au début du siècle.
> Malheureusement, il est aujourd'hui un peu "passé de mode"
> 
> Sinon, souhaite-tu continuer sur le jeu, car j'ai un thème à l'esprit, tout chaud tout frais?



Les grands ne passent jamais de mode, 

Ils sont là, comme Panofsky, toujours étonnants 

Sinon, bien sûr, allons sur un nouveau thème


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> superbe tableau.
> 
> je me permet de préciser que c'est de Hans Holbein le Jeune  fils de Hans Holbein l'Ancien...



Oui, tu fais bien de préciser.  .



CouleurSud a dit:


> Les grands ne passent jamais de mode,
> 
> Ils sont là, comme Panofsky, toujours étonnants
> 
> Sinon, bien sûr, allons sur un nouveau thème



Oh Panofsky, je t'avouerai que je sature   (Son livre sur le lien qui uni la scolastique et l'architecture gothique n'est pas encore bien assimilé  :rose: :rose:  )

Sinon, j'ai soif. Alors mon prochain sujet est le suivant : La bière (peut-être que ca va faire venir du monde  )






Pablo Picasso, _Le bock_, 1901, Moscou, Musée Pouchkine


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Oh Panofsky, je t'avouerai que je sature   (Son livre sur le lien qui uni la scolastique et l'architecture gothique n'est pas encore bien assimilé  :rose: :rose:  )
> 
> Sinon, j'ai soif. Alors mon prochain sujet est le suivant : La bière (peut-être que ca va faire venir du monde  )



C'est parce que tu as du mal avec l'architectonique scolastique 

Bon, vivement la bière


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Oui, tu fais bien de préciser.  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erwin Panofsky, surtout célèbre pour son analyse du "Portrait des Arnolfini "de Jan van Eyck.
sinon pour finir sur les historiens, il y a Ernst Gombrich célèbre lui pour son Histoire de l'Art...

sinon, pour moi ce sera une Duvel ou une Kwak (dans son verre)....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Erwin Panofsky, surtout célèbre pour son analyse du "Portrait des Arnolfini "de Jan van Eyck.
> sinon pour finir sur les historiens, il y a Ernst Gombrich célèbre lui pour son Histoire de l'Art...
> 
> sinon, pour moi ce sera une Duvel ou une Kwak (dans son verre)....



Panofsky est célèbre pour tout   
Sinon, oui, le Gombrich (le terme est devenu générique) est selon moi l'une des meilleurs approche à l'histoire de l'art dans son ensemble. .

Variation n°2




Pablo Picasso, Bouteille de Bass, 1914, Musée Picasso, Paris


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Honoré Daumier. Buveurs de bière.


----------



## Madeline (6 Mai 2008)

Et...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

Edouard Manet._ Au café._ 1878.


----------



## chrisben (11 Mai 2008)

*Christopher Paudiss - Nature morte avec bière, hareng et pipe*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

inconnu...
me fait penser à Tenier le jeune...

sinon, la bienvenue sur ce fil...


----------



## chrisben (11 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> inconnu...
> me fait penser à Tenier le jeune...
> 
> sinon, la bienvenue sur ce fil...



Merci pour l'accueil LHO. Je m'aperçois qu'on délire sur les mêmes fils : "dernier avatar" et "qui suis-je?" entre autres.

Quant à Pauliss, peintre baroque bavarois né vers 1625, mort en 1630. Normalement, son nom s'écrit avec le "szet" allemand que je ne sais pas reproduire sur mon clavier.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

Peintre encore trop inconnu aujourd'hui  
Il n'y pas encore eu de véritable monographie sur cet artiste et sur sa postérité, ce qui est bien dommage, car son approche tant stylistique qu'iconographique est assez novateur pour l'époque.

Au passage, l'alte pinakotek de Munich possède une très belle série de cette artiste (ce qui est assez normal vu l'origine de Paudis  ), mais malheureusement que très peu exposé...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

chrisben a dit:


> Quant à Pauliss, peintre baroque bavarois né vers 1625, mort en *1630*.



Un surdoué, assurément


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Un surdoué, assurément



J'avais même pas tilter  
Mort en 1666 (et naît en 1630, mais cette date est à prendre avec des pincettes selon une dernière étude parût un des derniers bulletins d'histoire de l'art)


----------



## chrisben (12 Mai 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Un surdoué, assurément



mea culpa !
oui sa date de naissance est floue, entre 1625 et 1630. sa date de décès est plus certaine et c'est bien 1666 !

Où avais-je la tête ?


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2008)

Je dois dire que vous me faites tourner la tête avec _la Bière_ ! 

Voilà plusieurs jours que je recherche sans résultat les auteurs (un collectif) d'une installation ayant un rapport avec le sujet.
Je crois que l'alcool joue au ping-pong avec ma mémoire ! 
Résultat : impossible de remettre un nom sur ces doux dingues qui proposaient à voir une brasserie quelque peu déstructurée et à boire le picotant breuvage tout droit sorti des tuyaux.

Si quelqu'un voit de qui je parle ?!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)

chrisben a dit:


> Merci pour l'accueil LHO. Je m'aperçois qu'on délire sur les mêmes fils : "dernier avatar" et "qui suis-je?" entre autres.
> 
> Quant à *Pauliss*, peintre baroque bavarois né vers 1625, mort en 1630. Normalement, son nom s'écrit avec le "szet" allemand que je ne sais pas reproduire sur mon clavier.



mais que fait la Pauliss (des caractères) ?

bon, je sors (au sens propre comme au figuré)...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Je dois dire que vous me faites tourner la tête avec _la Bière_ !
> 
> Voilà plusieurs jours que je recherche sans résultat les auteurs (un collectif) d'une installation ayant un rapport avec le sujet.
> Je crois que l'alcool joue au ping-pong avec ma mémoire !
> ...



des berlinois ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

Robert Rauschenberg 
(22 Octobre 1925 - 12 Mai 2008)







*Robert Rauschenberg*_. Pilgrim_. 1950.
mixed mediums with wooden chair. 79 x 54 x 19 in.
Hamburger Kunsthalle.






*Robert Rauschenberg*_. Canyon_. 1959.
mixed mediums with taxidermy bald eagle and pillow. 87 x 70 x 24 in.
Sonnabend Collection.






*Robert Rauschenberg*_. Untitled (Man with White Shoes)_. 1954.
mixed mediums with taxidermy hen and a pair of painted leather shoes. 87 x 237 x 26 in.
Museum of Contemporary Art, Los Angeles.






*Robert Rauschenberg*_. Pegasists._1990.






* Robert Rauschenberg*_. Seminole Hos. _1990.                                                                         





*Robert Rauschenberg*.


.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

Merci LHO pour les illustrations.
Elles son extrêmement bien choisis, reflètant tout à fait (une très grosse partie) sa production sans tomber dans le "je mets les plus connues" (qui trop souvent réduise l'artiste bien qu'étant nécessaire). 

Bon puisque la bière ne passionne pas les foules, parlons de tout et de rien (en faite c'est déjà ça depuis le début du fil   )

Oeuvre en résonance




Jasper Jones, _Target with Plaster Casts_, 1955, collection Leo Castelli.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Merci LHO pour les illustrations.
> Elles son extrêmement bien choisis, reflètant tout à fait (une très grosse partie) sa production sans tomber dans le "je mets les plus connues" (qui trop souvent réduise l'artiste bien qu'étant nécessaire).
> 
> Bon puisque la bière ne passionne pas les foules, parlons de tout et de rien (en faite c'est déjà ça depuis le début du fil   )
> ...



c'est drôle: j'allais dire qu'il nous reste encore *Jasper Johns...   *


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

et Kenneth Noland...





[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Kenneth Noland*. Turnsole. 1961





[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> ()
> 
> Bon puisque la bière ne passionne pas les foules, parlons de tout et de rien (en faite c'est déjà ça depuis le début du fil   )
> 
> ()



Pour ma part, j'ai la tête qui tourne et deviens moins réactif !

Viens de retrouver le boulot du collectif absent de ma mémoire depuis quelques jours !?

Il s'agissait bien de carburant, cependant celui-ci n'est pas destiner au corps 





AAA CORP RAFFINERIE. 2002.​
Présentée de février à mai 2003 au Palais de Tokyo pour l'exposition Hardcore

Confondre la bière et le gasoil risque de me poser de graves problèmes de santé :hosto:




PS





LHO a dit:


> > Bel hommage à Robert Rauschenberg


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Mai 2008)

Frank Stella. _Ossippee I_ (1966)

L'importance de Frank Stella tient au fait qu'il opère le passage de l'expressionnisme abstrait au minimalisme. Stella veut débarrasser la peinture de tout ce qui n'est pas elle, le renvoi au monde extérieur, comme le rapport à l'intériorité de l'artiste. Ce qui est peint, c'est l'objet et c'est tout. Certes, la peinture tend ainsi vers l'autotélisme, comme déjà chez Ad Reinhardt. Mais, de cette manière, elle revient à ce qu'elle a toujours été d'une certaine façon, la réflexion sur ses propres possibilités d'exploration visuelle

"Ma peinture est fondée sur le fait que seul y figure ce qui peut y être vu. C'est réellement un objet. Tout ce que je désire voir quiconque recueillir de mes peintures, et tout ce que j'en ai tiré moi-même, c'est que l'on puisse saisir l'idée dans  sa totalité sans la moindre confusion. Ce que vous voyez est ce que vous voyez" (Frank Stella, tiré de "Questions to Stella and Judd", de Bruce Glaser, _Art News_, septembre 1966)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

je n'ai jamais aimé son travail, mais on s'en bat l'oeil. 

*******
à part les premières peintures: les *black paintings*.
tableaux composés de bandes noires qui laissent entre elles (dans l'interstice) la trame nue de la toile, créant une espèce de volume dans un espace à deux dimensions.





Frank Stella._ The Marriage of Reason and Squalor II_. 1959.






Frank Stella. _Mas o Menos (More or Less)_. 1964. metallic powder in acrylic emulsion  on canvas. 300 x 418 cm. Centre Georges Pompidou.

*******
par la suite son travail débouchent sur une série d'oeuvre en relief   jusqu'aux récentes sculptures en acier poli ou bruni.





Frank Stella._The Pequod meets the Bachelor_. 1988.





Frank Stella. _Sculpture on The Roof_. Metropolitan Museum of Art. New York. 2007.

*******

question minimalisme (mis à part les "black paintings") on est quand même loin d'un Barnett Newman, d'une Agnès Martin, d'un François Morellet ou d'un Sol LeWitt... 


.


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Mai 2008)

Comme toi, je préfère les Black Paintings". J'ai d'ailleurs failli poster _Nunca Pasa nade_ ("il ne se passes jamais rien") qui, sans faire vraiment partie des Black Paintings, s'en rapproche beaucoup. Mais il est tellement grand sur mon catalogue, que je n'ai pas pu le scanner .

Certes aussi, il n'est pas minimaliste, même s'il annonce le minimalisme. Ce qui au fond m'intéresse chez lui, c'est  qu'il se tient au bord d'une sorte de nihilisme qui affleure déjà chez Ad Reinhardt


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Comme toi, je préfère les Black Paintings". J'ai d'ailleurs failli poster _Nunca Pasa nade_ ("il ne se passes jamais rien") qui, sans faire vraiment partie des Black Paintings, s'en rapproche beaucoup. Mais il est tellement grand sur mon catalogue, que je n'ai pas pu le scanner .
> 
> Certes aussi, il n'est pas minimaliste, même s'il annonce le minimalisme. Ce qui au fond m'intéresse chez lui, c'est  qu'il se tient au bord d'une sorte de nihilisme qui affleure déjà chez Ad Reinhardt



oui, il y a aussi les "black paintings" de Ad Reinhardt...
(sur la couleur noire, je suis imbattable... ).


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

Suite à de nombreux mp et cpb, je me permets de faire un petit post sur John Currin, l'auteur de mon avatar . Il s'agirait juste d'un bref panorama de ses oeuvres...

Né en 1962 à Boulder au Etats-Unis, vit et travaille actuellement à New York.

Ce qui frappe chez Currin, bien qu'il ne soit pas le seul à revenir à la peinture (voir la "nouvelle école de peinture allemande" très à la mode  ) est le caractère figuratif de ces toiles s'inscrivant dans la tradition de la grande peinture classique.

Comme de nombreux artistes, John Currin fonctionne pour ainsi dire par une suite de série d'oeuvre dont le dénominateur commun serais la représentation de la femme sous des angles différents.
Une forme d'étrangeté se dégage de ses figures féminines mais aussi un aspect presque malsain,  et/ou pervers, dont on a du mal parfois, en tant que spectateur, de soutenir le regard.
Souvent la lecture de ses tableaux se fait en deux temps. On est tout d'abord intriguer par l'aspect classique de la touche et du sujet, mais après une meilleur observation, on remarque les détails qui confèrent à la toile cet étrangeté que je mentionne plus haut.

Place aux oeuvres (choix purement subjectif. j'ai néanmoins essayer de choisir des oeuvres représentative de ses différentes séries).





John Currin, the Bra Shop, 199è. Série ou Currin peint des femmes à la poitrine prédominante. Il est intéressant de remarquer la facture très lisse de la poitrine et des bras bien différentes avec la facture des visages, plus pâteuse (le visage de droite peu presque faire penser à ceux de Von Dongen, toute proportion gardée).





John Currin, Thanksgibving, 2003, huile sur toile.
Dans cette oeuvre, ce qui me frappe et m'amuse est les nombreux rappels à l'histoire de l'art. La précision des détails et le rendu des matières tel que la vase, n'est pas sans rappeler Campin ou plus généralement les oeuvres des primitifs flamands tandis que la figure central peut faire penser par le coup démesurément grand aux manièrisme italien avec Le Permesan en figure de proue.





John Currin, Les trois amies, 1998.
Là, en plus de la facture classique, il reprend un thème, celui des trois grâces, peut-être l'un des thèmes les plus courant tout au long de l'histoire de l'art.


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> oui, il y a aussi les "black paintings" de Ad Reinhardt...
> (*sur la couleur noire, je suis imbattable...* ).



M'étonne pas de toi ça 

Tiens, de Ad Reinhardt, à propos de l'autotélisme et du nihilsme

"L'art est art-en-tant-qu'art et tout le reste est tout le reste. L'art en-tant-qu'art n'est rien qu'art. L'art n'est donc pas ce qui n'est pas l'art" (_Art international_, décembre 1962)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

c'est bon: tout est dit.
on peut fermer le fil.


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> c'est bon: tout est dit.
> on peut fermer le fil.



Avant la fermeture, tu prendras bien un petit Kosuth, pour la route

"L'art est la définition de l'art"


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

je me souviens d'une expo au Centre Pompidou où j'ai vu pour la première fois des peintures de John Currin: des portraits balayés de couleurs acides avec tout le reste du tableau d'une facture lisse et d'apparence classique. 
une sorte de Dorian Gray contemporain qui aurait rencontré Franz Hals et Lucian Freud sur du Cranach l'ancien... 

il y avait, du reste ces peintres de la nouvelle école allemande, dont tu parles (Kippenberger, Néo Rauch...)

je ne retrouve pas le titre de l'exposition ni une image... :hein:

*******
edit: exposition "Cher Peintres." 2004.
(Kai Althoff_Carole Benzaken_Glenn Brown_Bernard Buffet_Brian Calvin_John Currin_Peter Doig_Sophie von Hellermann_Alex Katz_Kurt Kauper_Martin Kippenberger_Bruno Perramant_Elizabeth Peyton_Francis Picabia_Sigmar Polke_Neo Rauch_Luc Tuymans)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Avant la fermeture, tu prendras bien un petit Kosuth, pour la route
> 
> "L'art est la définition de l'art"



  j'embarquerais bien le *Retable d'Issenheim* de Matthias Grünewald pour le mettre dans ma maison en bois dans les bois...  
 l'ouvrir et le fermer en attendant le chant des anges.  
 l'ouvrir et fermer les yeux...

 mais, il est bien où il est.

 un jour, j'irai le voir, là-bas, près de Colmar.  
 j'attendrai la nuit. 
et dans le noir et le silence d'Unterlinden, je le regarderai s'ouvrir et se fermer tout seul. 
et dans un grand rire ineffable et Bataillien, je pourrai mourir et rire de mourir 
et les anges de Lucas Signorelli m'accompagneraient dans cette chute et le bruit du vent.

j'accéderai, enfin, à la couleur noire...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

Kasimir Malevich.





Robert Motherwell. 





Franz Kline.





Pierre Soulages. 





Steven Parrino. 





Vincent Lamouroux.


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Mai 2008)

Sauf que Soulages ne peint pas de noir.


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Mai 2008)

"Je préfère voiler les images", disait Pollock

Et pourtant là ?
_Number 27_ (1951)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Sauf que Soulages ne peint pas de noir.



oui, il peint la lumière avec du noir...  

PS


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> "Je préfère voiler les images", disait Pollock
> 
> Et pourtant là ?
> _Number 27_ (1951)



et cependant, un an avant:





Jackson Pollock. _Number 32_. 1950. Enamel on canvas.

c'était plus dense...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> "Je préfère voiler les images", disait Pollock
> 
> Et pourtant là ?
> _Number 27_ (1951)



et cependant, un an avant:





Jackson Pollock. _Number 32_. 1950. Enamel on canvas.

c'était plus dense... et moins figuratif...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

Cy Twombly. _Untitled_. 1970. Crayon and house paint on paper.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

pour relancer ce* thread* moribond qui s'achevait sur la couleur noire...


*******
vu récemment à la galerie *Emmanuel Perrotin* la nouvelle exposition de Guy Limone "ça tourne !"...
plus une re-découverte qu'un suivi informationnel.
un rapport au sociologique et à la politique (dixit l'attaché de presse) qui m'a sans doute échappé.
un caractère ludique dans certaines propositions que l'on nomme oeuvres interactives (une interaction assez limité puisqu'elle consiste à faire tourner un rondo...).
une accumulation d'images classées par couleurs provenant de magazine, de papier d'emballage ou d'étiquettes... 
me fait penser, un peu, à certains travaux de Boris Achour...
attribution d'une couleur par ville dans un jeu de néon (la couleur verte pour Mexico, noire pour Toyko ou jaune pour Fès)...






Guy Limone. _[FONT=verdana,geneva,Arial,Helvetica]                                                                 2586 figurines de différentes échelles, fixées sur un mur peint en jaune[/FONT]_. 2002




Guy Limone.


et
Aya Takano    "Toward Eternity".
transfuge de Nintendo...
un travail hybride proche de Takashi Murakami (dont, j'ai appris qu'elle avait été une des assistantes) qui lorgne du côté de Stella dans les découpages et Mike Kelley pour le bestiaire... 
et qui s'inspire autant de l'esthétique de l'art de l'estampe que de celle du manga...  
mais dont les formes "étiques" me font penser à ces peintres du courant misérabilistes comme Francis Gruber ou Bernard Buffet (les débuts)... 
voire un Kiraz déjanté qui aurait abusé de champignon YK (pour Yayoi Kusuma)...
un univers qui est censé aller d'une certaine forme d'innocence ou de pureté à un profond malaise ressenti...
celui des jeunes filles en fleurs, sorte de Lolita post-fashion et désoeuvrées du Japon actuelle...





Aya Takano. _Untilted_. 2006. Exhibition view at MOCA. Lyon. 2006





Aya Takano. _A Night Walk - A Pink Moon Emerged_. 2005.

*******

à la suite de ces deux expositions mon malaise lui est bien réel...  une envie de marcher sans but dans l'éclatante lumière du jour...


*******
ps: j'aurais pu poster dans le fil Vos expos préférées (ou pas), 
mais dans ce fil chacun poste dans son coin... 
par manque de conviction, il y a bien longtemps que je me suis désabonné....


.


----------



## Jec (11 Juin 2008)

En passant ...   je suis allé à Art Basel la semaine passée et j'en ai encore la tête qui tourne. Un truc dément, 7 heures de marches dans ce grand labyrinthe. Le pire c'est que ça n'est pas possible de dire tout ce que j'ai vu... même si je n'ai vu que le tiers de la moitié et surtout de m'en souvenir ... 

Je n'avais jamais fait une foire, mais je crois avoir vu la meilleure et la pire ...utilisant mes yeux et mes oreilles, parfois CE monde de l'art et ses "grandes envolées", surtout verbales, me sort par les oreilles.

Les oeuvres n'y ont pas toujours assez d'espace mais c'est quand même l'occasion de voir une multitudes d'artistes. Je vous conseil pour l'année prochaine ou si vous êtes sur Miami Beach du 4 au 7 décembre ... 

>http://www.artbasel.com/


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

Jec a dit:


> En passant ...   je suis allé à Art Basel la semaine passée et j'en ai encore la tête qui tourne. Un truc dément, 7 heures de marches dans ce grand labyrinthe. Le pire c'est que ça n'est pas possible de dire tout ce que j'ai vu... même si je n'ai vu que le tiers de la moitié et surtout de m'en souvenir ...
> 
> Je n'avais jamais fait une foire, mais je crois avoir vu la meilleure et la pire ...utilisant mes yeux et mes oreilles, parfois CE monde de l'art et ses "grandes envolées", surtout verbales, me sort par les oreilles.
> 
> ...



c'est la nouvelle ère Spiegler... 

sinon, sans aller si loin, il y a du 3 au 5 Octobre 2008 la Art Fair 21 de Cologne et du 16 au 19 Octobre 2008, la Frieze Art Fair à Londres (Regents Park)...


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Juillet 2008)

Dans ses monochromes bleus et glacés de 1968-69, Jacques Monory peint la mort et la violence présentes dans toutes les coutures du tissu social. La distance, la froideur sont là pour dire la fragilité du monde, l'irruption brutale et prévisible du désordre dans l'ordre apparent de la réalité. 

_Meurtre n° 10_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Dans ses monochromes bleus et glacés de 1968-69, Jacques Monory peint la mort et la violence présentes dans toutes les coutures du tissu social. La distance, la froideur sont là pour dire la fragilité du monde, l'irruption brutale et prévisible du désordre dans l'ordre apparent de la réalité.



j'avais vu son exposition, à l'inauguration du Mac Val de Vitry-sur-Seine.
entre Manchette et Burnett... 
et Ellroy...
bleu horizon...

superbe.


----------



## Madeline (6 Juillet 2008)

En effet superbe.
Avez-vous, LHO et Couleur Sud des références pour d'autres créations de Jacques Monory...
J'ai très peu de temps pour chercher... et autant bénéficier des connaissances des experts !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour Madeline 

Je me permets de m'incruster dans la conversation 

Site de l'artiste 
Recherche dans la base du RMN
Recherche Biblio rapide (je te conseil l'ouvrage de Bailly. Sinon, il y a aussi tous les ouvrages sur la figuration narrative dont une (assez) belle exposition retrace une partie de son histoire au Grand palais.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

il y a, aussi, le catalogue de sa dernière expo à la galerie Maeght.
et cet autre livre de J-C bailly:


----------



## Madeline (6 Juillet 2008)

Merci Antoine et LHO


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2008)

Jack S. Brownkovlach, _"As used in the past number 3"_ -  Extrait de "Metaphysical Rabbit series" - 1987 - Canevas de laine et tissu imprimé

Dans cette série, l'artiste new-yorkais Jack S. Brownkovlach pose d'abord la question de la texture matiérante d'un canevas, selon la trilogie sémantique du rapport bien identifié entre texte, carotte et entrelac textile. Incidemment, l'artiste nous renvoie donc à la célèbre étude sur l'évolution historique de la figure picturale dite de la "Nature morte au lapin" par le professeur Werner Hauptsteimer (1). En effet, ce texte fondateur dans l'histoire de l'art a su forger, en une maestria intellectuelle peu commune, le concept désormais admis de tous de la _Gestaltbiersicherichkeitumbedingung_  à travers une analyse historique des plus fines de la "figure lapinesque" (au sens de Jean-Paul Pernadinot (2)), envisagée depuis les tourments angoissés de la représentation baroque jusqu'au _"What's new Doc' ?"_ de Bugs Bunny. 

C'est donc à un véritable télescopage que se livre ici Brownkovlach qui, en se réappropriant la technique du canevas - largement étudiée comme vecteur de discéminence sociétale par le sémiolociologue John W. Potler (3), c'est-à-dire une technique populaire et plutôt féminine, selon le paradigme mougeottien de la "Ménagitude de moins de 50 ans-titude" (4) -, nous offre ici un singulier "effet de décalagement" (au sens de Hilda Grunkö-Ikea dans sa "Théorie générale de l'organisation myocellulaire neuronale après 10 verres d'aquavit" (5) ) entre les raffinements forcément aporétiques des questionnements de la peinture classique et la réappropriation d'une forme populaire d'expression iconique sur textile.

Mais ce n'est pas tout (et non ! et merdre ! (6)). Car Brownkovlach, au-delà de cette virtuosité tant historiciste que con-texturielle, nous présente ici une maîtrise peu commune de l'espace. En apposant sans lien apparent aucun le petit carré de canevas et le textile à imprimé, une très nette distorsion visuelle apparaît créant, justement, la sensation d'une infra-réellitudation telle que l'avait déjà envisagée Mario Montecristo dans sa pièce unique pour la Kokumenta de Brenwelsheim-am-Rübenfluss en 1978 (7). A moins que ce ne soit plus simplement un collage du canevas sur cet irréel parterre de rose. Le lapin, tant réel que représenté, renvoyant alors à la célèbre proposition de Pierre Barthès (petit cousin moins connu que l'autre, Roland, à part pour ses vagues exploits tennistiques qui l'ont mené à faire de la pub, fut un temps, pour l'infect thé Lipton Yellow) : _Sader, ça adhère !_ (8).

Mais que manque-t-il dont l'absence en devient ici paradoxale présence ? Hein ? C'est quoi qu'i' manque ? (mais réveillez-vous bande de nases !). Qui dit lapin dit "carotte". Alors où est-elle la carotte ? Et c'est là qu'apparait au final la stratégie de l'uvre (9) : le lapin regarde vers le ciel. Ecume ultime du sens de l'uvre, celui du détournement et du renversement des hiérachies. Fabuleuse alchimie. Car c'est une ré-écriture de la maxime kantienne dont il s'agit en définitive ici : _"La voûte étoilée au-dessus de moi, et la carotte dans mon cul."_ Voilà l'absence carrotique (10) révélée et résolue par cette magistrale proposition plastique de Brownkovlach.

------
Notes :
1 - HAUPTSTEIMER, Werner, _Die Umbewindungen der Hasen Bildproblemen in der Historische Kunstkritik_, Presses de l'Université de Heildelberg, 1887.
2 - PERNADINOT, Paul, _Naissance d'une mimesis : la figure lapinesque_, in "Lapins, Lapins" - catalogue d'exposition, Musée des Beaux-Arts de Trifouillis-les-Oies, 1994, p. 25-28.
3 - POTLER, John W., _Popular tapestry in the early 50's - A semiologic approach for a sociological behaviour_, Oxford University Press, 1966.
4 - MOUGEOTTE, Etienne, _Grille des programmes de TF1_, note de service, rentrée télévisuelle de 2004.
5 - GRUNKO-IKEA, Hilda, _Guide de montage de la penderie Pürdra_, traduit du suédois en 40 langues, catalogue IKEA, sept. 1999.
6 - JARRY, Alfred, _Ubu Roi_, en vente dans toutes les bonnes crèmeries.
7 - MONTECRISTO, Mario, "Cigare !", pièce unique aujourd'hui détruite, Kokumenta de 1978.
8 - BARTHES, Pierre, champion de tennis, Pub télé jamais diffusée, Publicis, 1990
9 - BIGEARD, Général, _Quand je peignais des aquarelles à Dien-Bien-Phu : stratégie de l'art et art de la stratégie_, ed. du Désastre, 1959.
10 - BONDUELLE, Quandsèbonsé, _Mélanges théoriques sur la mauvaise récolte de carottes en 1976, 1989 et 2003_, La revue des industries agroalimentaires, nov. 2007, p.34-35.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

pour être raccord avec le jeu de l'été sur macgéhenne, un petit flood image sur les armes dans la peinture...


*******
j'ouvre le feu avec Goya et Manet:






Goya. _le 3 mai 1808_. (Les exécutions sur  la colline Principe Pio). 1814.






[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Edouard Manet._ L'Exécution de Maximillien_.[/SIZE][/FONT] 1868.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

Pour continuer, voici une photographie qui fait encore aujourd'hui débat chez les spécialistes.

Il s'agit d'une photographie réalisée par Matthew Brady durant la guerre de Sécession. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourquoi fait-elle débat? 
Cette photographie, mais plus généralement les photos de la guerre de Sécession, marque l'histoire de la photographie de guerre, notamment par les moyens mis en oeuvre mais également, et là est le point cruciale, sur l'iconographie de celle-ci.

Avant la guerre de Sécession, la guerre de Crimée (1854-56) est le premier conflit où la photographie joue un rôle notamment incarné par Jean-Charles Langlois, qui était avant tout un peintre reconnu pour les diaporamas. Pour faire court, les contraintes techniques ne permettaient de photographier que les paysages, campw de base, mais dépeuplé des ses soldats. La mort était bien entendu non représentée. Bien entendu, il ne faut pas voir que l'aspect technique du refus de représenter la mort, mais également le caractère choquant de celle-ci à l'époque. 

Il faut attendre Robertson et la guerre en Chine pour voir la première photographie où l'on représente une scène juste après une bataille.

Pour revenir sur la photo de M. Brady, la question est celle-ci:
Est-elle le résultat d'une mise en scène orchestrée par le photographe lui-même?
Certains détails comme le corps du soldat en rapport au fusil toujours posé bien droit sur le rocher, la position de la tête,  peuvent être troublants.

Voilà, j'ai fini d'être barbant 

Si vous souhaitez continuer, je vous conseil de voir les auteurs A. Rouillé et M. Robichon


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Voilà, j'ai fini d'être barbant



nan, continu...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> nan, continu...



Me tente pas, je risque de craquer...

...Et j'aurai droit au "Arrêtes de faire du copier-coller de Wiki"


----------



## aCLR (29 Juillet 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Voilà, j'ai fini d'être barbant



Bien au contraire, une lecture très agréable 


&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


Il me restait quelques joujous du tour d'avant&#8230;




*Mauro perucchetti* - Blast 1, 2 & 3 - 2006 - 80 x 60 cm


Je me suis donc mis en quête de quelques munitions&#8230;




*Mauro perucchetti* - Totem 1, 2, 3 & 4 - 2006 - 208 x 30 cm​

Heureusement que ce pauvre bougre
 n'avait pas eu le temps de tout utiliser&#8230;



*mauro Perucchetti* - Smoked - 2006 - 40 x 28 x 25 cm​

Car je commençais vraiment à être à sec&#8230;



*Mauro Perucchetti* - AK 47 - 2006 - 245 x 95 cm​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

j'étais dans le noir, attaché.




Mathieu Mercier.

et la lumière se fit.




Mathieu Mercier.

néanmoins, je ne voyais plus rien.




Sophie Calle. Dommages collatéraux. E. Perrotin.

je cherchais alentour une arme.




Mathieu Mercier

et me retrouvais dans une forêt obscure.




Loris Gréaud. Palais de Tokyo.

pour mourir en paix




Ugo Rondinone. The Third Mind. Palais de Tokyo.


----------



## aCLR (30 Juillet 2008)

[youtube]Bh5l1qqXOoo[/youtube]
*Loris Gréaud* - La bulle Merzball - Palais de Tokyo - 2008

Se tirer dessus à coups de bleu immatériel caché derrière les _Merz_ de Schwitters.
Quel pied cela devait être ! :style:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> *Loris Gréaud* - La bulle Merzball - Palais de Tokyo - 2008​
> Se tirer dessus à coups de bleu immatériel caché derrière les _Merz_ de Schwitters.
> Quel pied cela devait être ! :style:  :love:​


 
on s'est peut-être croisé dans la forêt de _Cellar Door_...  



*******
je me souviens d'une époque où en rentrant de chez des amis, on avait ramené deux types allumé de paintball.
configuration: deux voitures, un gun dans chaque voiture et shoots sur tout le trajet (d'Etampes jusqu'à Paris). :love:


----------



## aCLR (30 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> on s'est peut-être croisé dans la forêt de _Cellar Door_...
> 
> () :love:



Il faudrait pour cela que j'échange mon atelier provincial contre un petit pied-à-terre parisien




*L/B* - Hôtel Everland - Palais de Tokyo




À moins que je trouve un vrai lieu de travail




*Atelier Van Lieshoust* - Slave City - Mini Modular Brothels, 2005-2006​



Afin de tirer tranquillement sur les passant




*Chris Burden* Shoot - 1971​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

le danger était partout. 
au dehors, le monde était sombre.
sur les écrans digitaux, des formes émergentes traversaient les écrans à des vitesses variables. 
le monde, soudain, m'enveloppait.
il n'y avait plus de dehors. 
rien que des traces furtives.




Skoltz_Kolgen. Silent Room.
Performance audiovisuelle immersive. Festival Emergences. La Villette. 2007.
S_K.

ou des lieux vides sans traces humaines.




Roger Wagner. Shooting Range-I. Galerie Nosbaum & Reding. 2005.

des images étranges et suspendues dans le temps me parvenaient 
comme déformées par la distance, la fatigue et la confusion des instants.




Expo "Chai-na / China" et le collectif Dashanzi Art District. Rencontres d'Arles. 2007.

toujours ces images obsédantes et imparfaites qui passaient du flou à la netteté
avec des effets de variations et d'accélérations instantanées.




Adel Abdessemed. Pluie noire, Galerie Kamel Mennour. 2006.

ce n'est que plus tard, dans un jour gris où la chaleur se dissipait à travers la pluie, 
que des images d'actualités envahirent mon écran.




Wolf Vostell. B 52, 1962. Tubes de rouge à lèvre collés sur photographie. Carré d'art de Nîmes. 2008.

je compris, alors, que le monde du dessus avait totalement disparu.




Bill Viola. The Tristan Project-Firewoman. St Saviours Church, à Redfern.2005.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Bill Viola. The Tristan Project-Firewoman. St Saviour&#8217;s Church, à Redfern.2005.



Est-ce toi Carrie?




Carrie, Brian de Palma, 1976

Peut-être aurai-je pas dû prendre ma voiture...




Crash, David Cronenberg, 1996

pour aller voir mes potes...





Que dois-je faire pour me faire pardonner? Me faire soigner?




Orange mécanique, Stanley Kubrik, 1971

Tout ça, car j'avais oublier ma planche de skate




Paranoid Park, Gus van Sant, 2007


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

ayant oublié le sujet estival et mes armes*, je me retrouvais toujours au même point... 





Gus Van Sant. Gerry. 2002.



*_ mais, je suis pardonné pour la correspondance rapide entre Carrie et Viola...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

Dois-je me repentir?




Tiarini Alessandro, _Le repentir de Saint Joseph_, Musée du Louvre.

Sinon, je tenais à vous présenter un ami...




Richard Prince,_ Untitled (Cowbow),_ 1989


----------



## aCLR (31 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ayant oublié le sujet estival et mes armes(&#8230




Non, décidément je n'avais aucune chance face à ces deux lascars*.
Il fallait pourtant que je survive pour l'honneur de mon clan&#8230;




*Fargo* - Joel & Ethan Coen​



*Toute ressemblance avec certains posteurs de ce fil ne serait qu'une pure coïncidence&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Dois-je me repentir?



oui...




Bruce Nauman. _Untitled (Hand Circle)_. 1996.

... je n'entends plus rien ...




Marina Abramovic & Ulay. _AAA-AAA_. 1978


... oui, je le dois.




Marina Abramovic & Ulay. _Rest Energy. _1980.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Marina Abramovic & Ulay. _Rest Energy. _1980.



 «Nous voulions trouver un troisième «Moi», indépendant de nos deux «Moi», un «Moi» que nous appelions "Desselbst" (le même). C&#8217;était pour nous une situation presque d&#8217;hermaphrodite». 

Entretien de Marina Abramovic avec Doris von Drathen à propos des "Relation Work" qu'elle réalisa avec son compagnon Ulay.


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Non, décidément je n'avais aucune chance face à ces deux lascars*.
> Il fallait pourtant que je survive pour l'honneur de mon clan&#8230;
> 
> 
> ...





Je me rappelle notre dernière _rencontre_. Ils n'avaient hésité à brûler la crèche,
où Bob et moi étions réfugiés, pour nous déloger. Et tirer sur les corps enflammés
qui tentaient d'échapper à cette terrible fin&#8230;




*Jes Brinch &* Henrik Plenge Jakobsen - Burned out kindergarten - 1994​


Bien qu'ayant réussi à nous échapper miraculeusement,
ils étaient toujours à nos trousses. Ne pouvant presque plus courir,
Bob tomba inéluctablement entre leurs mains
et passa un sale quart-heure, son dernier&#8230;




Joel-Peter Witkin - The kiss, New Mexico - 1982​


J'ai couru jusqu'au coucher du soleil. Caché dans une ruelle,
j'essayais de reprendre mon souffle.
Et surtout chercher un moyen de leur échapper définitivement.
Quand vînt l'éclair de génie, la chirurgie plastique.
C'était pour moi le seul moyen de me fondre dans le paysage&#8230;




Levi Van Veluw - Landscape 1


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2008)

ce fût ensuite, une longue traque.
j'avais l'impression que mon visage allait apparaître sur tous les écrans du monde.

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*



*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]General Idea. _Exposé_. 1984.

[/FONT] 
[/FONT]mon image semblait m'échapper





Patrick Tosani._Portrait Braille n°1_. 1985​ 

je parcourais des espaces étranges et amovibles.





Joseph Kosuth. _Du phénomène de la bibliothèque_. Galerie Almine Rech.


des fragments d'images involontaires m'envahissaient. 
​ 


​ Klaus vom Bruch. image de _Ulrike. Das Video_. 2003. DVD. 12 mn.​ 

déjà, enfant, je disparaissais en laissant des traces énigmatiques...








Nicola Vinci. Galerie Arte Cotemporanea. Mantoue.


j'avais quand même pas mal de gens à mes trousses...​ ​ 


​ Wang Du. _Défilé_. 2000. Musée de Picardie. Courtesy: Galerie Laurent Godin.​ 

je ne voulais pas que l'on me ramasse à la petite cuillère.​ ​ 


​ Patrick Tosani. _C_. 1988.​ 

ou finir comme figurant d'un célèbre tableau...​ 



​ Desirée Dolron. _Xteriors VIII_. 2001-2006. Galerie Gabriel Rolt. 
(d'après "La Leçon d&#8217;anatomie du docteur Tulp". Rembrandt. 1632.)​ 





*******​ 
 finalement, je n'ai pas eu le temps de repenser à tout cela...




​ Weegee. _Murder in Hell's Kitchen_.1940.


​  .


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

sur les écrans digitaux, mon image avait complétement disparue, absorbée par la lumière.





Ryoichi Kurokawa. performance audiovisuelle. Festival Cimatics. Bruxelles. 2006.


des ombres organiques, en mouvement, me poursuivaient comme des ectoplasmes en expansions.​ 



​ Ryoichi Kurokawa. _performance audiovisuelle_. Palais des Beaux-Arts. Lille. 2007.​ 

la lumière était, tout autour, frissonnante et sans origine, comme incise dans les averses de cendres qui dérivaient sans but.





Ryoichi Kurokawa. _performance audiovisuelle_. Optronica Festival. London. 2006.


des images s'agitaient, suspendues et diaphanes, pareilles à des spectres échappés d'un passé lointain.​ 



​ Mylicon. _performance audiovisuelle_. Portobeseno. 2005.​ 

il me fallait sortir de ces rêves obsédants et récurrents qui me paralysaient.​ 



​ Mylicon._ Put the Gun Down_. performance audiovisuelle. Festival Nemo. 2008.​ 

avant que tout  cela ne finisse par se consumer et me perdre.​ 



​ Mylicon._ Put the Gun Down_. performance audiovisuelle. Festival Nemo. 2008.​ 


 
*******
Ryoichi Kurokawa.

Mylicon.


.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

Je dois alors me régénérer en plongeant dans l'eau...





Bill Viola, Angels Departing, 2001, Londres, Tate Gallery.

Et sans savoir pourquoi, je renais en tant que femme...





Andreo Botticelli, _La naissance de Vénus_, 1482-1486, Florence.

Je cherche alors mon identité... trouble...




Claude Cahun, _Autoportrait_, 1938, Nantes, Musée des Beaux-Arts.

**** 

Juste pour le plaisir:

(....)
10. Les idées seules peuvent être les outils de l'oeuvre, elles sont une suite d'étapes qui peuvent éventuellement trouver quelque forme. Il n'est pas nécessaire que toutes les idées soit matérialisées.
(...)

Sol LeWitt, "Position" in _The Journal of Conceptual Art_ (future revue Art-Langage), vol. 1, n°1, Coventry, mai 1969.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2008)

AES+F. _Action Half Life. Episode 1#6_. 2003. Galerie Charlotte Moser. Suisse.






AES+F. _Action Half Live_. 2003. © AES+F. Moscow.






AES+F. _Action Half Life. Episode 1#6_. 2003. Galerie Charlotte Moser. Suisse.


*******






AES+F. _Last Riot 2_. 2005-2007.






AES+F. _Last Riot 2_. 2005-2007.


*******






AES+F. _Last Riot 2_. 2005-2007.






AES+F. _Last Riot 2_. 2005-2007.



*******
le groupe de travail AES+F est un collectif d'artistes moscovites créé en 1987, d'abord un trio (Tatyana Avzamasova, Lev Evzovitch et Evgeny Svyatsky) et rejoint, en 1995, par Vladimir Fridkes.

*******
"Par des montages photographiques dépassant la situation réelle dans laquelle ils semblent s&#8217;inscrire, les artistes proposent un monde manipulé, étrange et dérangeant. Par leur provocation ils vont au-delà de ce monde réel et nous transporte dans un monde virtuel, dans une sorte de voyage touristique hors du temps pour célébrer la fin des idéologies, de l&#8217;histoire et de l&#8217;éthique. 
Ces provocations et ces manipulations sont destinées à désorienter le spectateur et à le projeter dans un monde inconnu, fascinant et inquiétant."

Charlotte Moser. Galerie Charlotte Moser. Genève.

 *******
"Que signifie l&#8217;héroïsme de nos jours, quand la guerre, les exploits et le pathos font seulement partie d&#8217;un spectacle virtuel qui se dissipe sans cesse en circulation de masse? Nos héros sont des adolescents qui émergent des phases de vie les plus «héroïques», conquérants du monde virtuel. Leur ennemi est absent, et la douleur et la souffrance sont interdites par la nature même du jeu. Ils sont tellement aliénés que rien, même pas leur champ de bataille virtuel commun ne les empêche de se donner à des exploits purement personnels, afin de triompher d&#8217;un ennemi qui n&#8217;existe pas.

Le concept moteur derrière notre art est notre tentative perpétuelle de précipiter le «génome d&#8217;héroïsme» hors du monde actuel de la réalité miroitante.
Notre titre ACTION HALF LIFE se réfère au nom d&#8217;un jeu réel d&#8217;ordinateur. Nos héros sont des adolescents sélectionnés soigneusement parmi plus de 500 personnes. Le paysage pour ce projet est le désert du Sinaï qui a bien mérité d&#8217;être choisi comme décor principal du prochain épisode de la Guerre des étoiles. Leurs armements sont des «mash blasters» en 3D, spécialement conçus et qui ont été mis à l&#8217;épreuve dans des guerres virtuelles passées."

AES+F
 


*******
entre science-fiction sucrée et carnages pixellisés, ce travail revisite, aussi, à sa manière l'histoire de la peinture occidentale (Last Riot). 


.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2008)

je regardais ce monde en suspension se perdre dans l'été finissant.






Tadashi Kawamata._ Tree Hut_. Art 38. Basel. Public Art Projects. 2007. site.


des détails insignifiants semblaient m'avoir échappé.






Xavier Ribas. _From Mud series_. (detail of 4 images). 30 C-prints.  50 x 60 cm each. Ed. 6. 2006. site.


j'avais perdu les notions organiques du temps et des passages.






Gloria Friedman._ Les Contemporains_. L'art Contemporain au Louvre: Contrepoint III. 2007. lien.


des pensées traversaient ces territoires labyrinthiques et éphémères. 







Guillaume Leblon. _Maison Sommaire # 2_. Black oiled MDF. 2008. lien.


des souvenirs épars et fluides émergeaient çà et là.






Guillaume Leblon. _Four Ladders_. Sails of an old windmill. Stuk Leuven. Belgium. 2008.


des témoins avaient enregistré mon dernier passage dans un langage "sismographique" qui retraçait ma disparition.






Matt Mullican._ Learning from that person's work_. 2005-2006. lien.


je rejoignais les strates d'un monde vaporeux, aux confins des fluides et des métamorphoses.






Jochen Lempert. _Meeresleuchten _(Light of the sea). Silver gelatin prints. Unique works. 2007. lien.


pour finir, je demeurais insaisissable.
cette dernière image de moi-même n'aura de cesse d'éveiller en moi inquiétude et interrogation.






Guillaume Leblon. _Volume d'intérieur_. 2004. AZIMUT : Dijon. Frac Bourgogne. 
2004.


.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

un petit livre pour la rentrée des classes...


.​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2008)

William Wegman. _Untitled. _1973.


.
​


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Septembre 2008)

Nam June Paik


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2008)

Wolf Vostell





(Je pense sincèrement que Vostell avait vu très juste et ce il y a plus de 40ans


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Wolf Vostell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fait partie de l'installation _Dépression Endogène_. 10 versions entre 1975-1984. 

une étrange basse-cour où des téléviseurs coulés dans le béton semblent émerger ou disparaitre et au milieu desquels des dindons se promènent, créant une forme de chaos ou un désastre.





​ 
Wolf Vostell. Endogene Depression. 1983. Musée d'Art Moderne de la Ville de Paris.


.
​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2008)

Jeffrey Shaw. Revolution. 1990.









«In this interactive laserdisk-based work the viewer has to push a protruding stell bar to rotate a columnmounted monitor which in turn animates the images on ist screen. A friction plate forces the viewers to make a strong physical effort. Turning the monitor in one direction, the viewer rotates a virtual millstone and grinds grain into flour. Pushing it in the other direction, he interactively moves through a large number of images that illustrate many of the major social uprisings and revolutions over the last 200 years worldwide. These imagesall originally created for An Imaginary Museum of Revolutions (198789)are digitally processed collages made from documentary photographic sources.»

Jeffrey Shaw. _a users manual_. 
in "Expanded Cinema to Virtual Reality". Anne Marie Duguet_Heinrich Klotz_Peter Weibel. 1997.


.
​


----------



## kasarus (30 Septembre 2008)

Juste un petit mot pour dire que tout cette connaissance au sens accumulation est impressionnante.

Vraiment.

Et toujours les phrases de LHO.

Je m'abonne.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Et toujours les phrases de LHO.
> 
> Je m'abonne.



Et moi, je m'y abandonne...

Merci publique à LHO 

Bon, je reprends les cours (pff, je suis plus en vacance:sleep::sleep, je vais peut-être poster 2-3 trucs (en lien avec mes recherches) dans les semaines à venir en essayant d'être un peu moins chiant qu'au début du fil


----------



## kasarus (30 Septembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Et moi, je m'y abandonne...
> 
> Merci publique à LHO
> 
> Bon, je reprends les cours (pff, je suis plus en vacance:sleep::sleep, je vais peut-être poster 2-3 trucs (en lien avec mes recherches) dans les semaines à venir en essayant d'être un peu moins chiant qu'au début du fil



Tout dépend ce que tu entends par chiant...

Personnellement, j'ai lu ton premier message, et je n'ai pas trouvé que ça faisait trop wikipedia, que c'était chiant, ni quoique ce soit.

Et même si je ne connais pas du tout ce sujet, sauf Duchamp (on en a parlé en philo sur l'art...), j'ai bien accroché.

Et je ne pense pas avoir une persévérance au-dessus de la moyenne.

C'était intéressant.

Comme (presque) tout, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Madeline (30 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Tout dépend ce que tu entends par chiant...
> 
> 
> C'était intéressant.
> ...



Totalement d'accord avec Kasarus  
Faudrait pas te sous-estimer cher Antoine  
Pis cette prose sur Whistler


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Juste un petit mot pour dire que tout cette connaissance au sens accumulation est impressionnante.
> 
> Vraiment.
> 
> ...





antoine59 a dit:


> Et moi, je m'y abandonne...
> 
> Merci publique à LHO



Bon, ben ne le laissez pas poster tout seul


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

.








Piero Manzoni._ Achrome_. Kaolin sur toile . 1959.







​ 
Piero Manzoni. _Achrome_. Polystyrene on canvas. 1961.









Robert Ryman. _Series #9_. 2004.









Robert Ryman. _Case_. 1993.









Kasimir Malevitch. _Carré blanc sur fond blanc_. 1918.



.​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

Cy Twombly. 

Triptyque consacré au Phèdre de Platon. 
oeuvre vandalisé par un baiser rouge extatique.








Le 19 juillet 2007, une jeune femme a embrassé un monochrome blanc de trois mètres sur deux faisant partie dun tryptique dédié au Phèdre de Platon, au musée dart contemporain dAvignon, collection Lambert, laissant une empreinte de rouge à lèvres indélébile. Loeuvre vandalisée a été décrochée. Laffaire a été jugée le 16 novembre. (Le Monde).



Voir la pièce jointe 18852


Cy Twombly. _Triptyque Phèdre de Platon_. (version originale). MAC de Berlin.



.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

.





Subodh Gupta. _Vehicle for the seven seas_. 2004.

.


----------



## RousseSvelte (23 Octobre 2008)

César - Valise expansion​


----------



## Madeline (23 Octobre 2008)

Une artiste canadienne, vivant à Montréal.




​Sans titre, 2002​







Karilee Fuglem, "Untitled" (detail) (open cluster), 2005, steel needle on vinyl


Pour découvrir *cette artiste* 
(une de mes bonnes amies )​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

César Baldaccini. _Expansion °14_. 1970.*


.
*​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

Rachel Whiteread.


.
​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

Rachel Whiteread.


.​


----------



## RousseSvelte (23 Octobre 2008)

Bond of Union, 1956​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Rachel Whiteread.
> ​




Ca me rappelle un truc...

BOn, vu que vous avez un "trip" blanc, je m'y mets aussi 











J'aime l'éclectisme...​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

Olafur Eliasson._ Your Strange Certainty Still Kept_. 1996.
 water - light (stroboscope) - plexiglas - plastic - recirculating pump - wood.
 © Courtesy The Dakis Joannou Collection. Athens.



.
​


----------



## Madeline (24 Octobre 2008)

Jean Paul Lemieux. La Visite des dames. Huile sur toile, 1971.
​


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2008)

n
n
n
n
n
n
n
AUTOUR
n
n
n
n
n
n
n​


----------



## Madeline (25 Octobre 2008)

*Proposition d'un nouveau thème... Et en vidéo?  *

500 Years of Male Self Portraits in Western Art by Philip Scott Johnson

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y8U6jD6lKRs&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y8U6jD6lKRs&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Pour plus d'info





De *lemurheart* Autoportraits de Rembrandt​
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/V_H71aiz290&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/V_H71aiz290&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2008)

Merci Madeline pour ce nouveau thème...

Hs: Marrant que tu proposes ce thème, je souhaitais te le proposer pour ce que tu sais, car j'avoue bloquer sur Wisthler, je suis pas content de moi :rose::rose:.

Bref, voici un petit tour chez les autoportrait d'Edward Munch:





Autoportrait à la bouteille de vin 
1906 
Huile sur toile ; 110,5 x 120,5 cm 
Oslo, musée Munch 

Portrait représentant E.M. dans le restaurant d&#8217;un hôtel de Weimar. Ses caractéristiques 
principales sont une perspective accentuée des tables-cercueils (analogie avec &#339;uvres datant 
des années 1890 comme le Cri) et utilisation de coloris extrêmes et violents (visage orange- 
rosé d&#8217;E.M.), comme principes constituant le sujet même du tableau (forme rouge 
inexplicable formant un halo autour de la tête d&#8217;E.M). Ces effets, ajoutés à la posture repliée 
du modèle soucieux, au regard absent, confèrent une impression de solitude extrême (seul 
devant sa bouteille d&#8217;alcool), de désespoir, de tristesse et même d&#8217;angoisse. Symbolisme du 
sujet exprimé par la couleur et la perspective. Se rappeler qu&#8217;à l&#8217;époque, l&#8217;état d&#8217;esprit 
d&#8217;E.M.est proche de la folie, avec des crise de claustrophobie, d&#8217;agoraphobie, de paranoïa 
aiguë et de paralysie des membres. Cette peinture est le portrait d&#8217;un homme malade, mais 
surtout celui d&#8217;un homme qui se sait malade. Portrait d&#8217;une conscience de soi, aussi 
dérangeante soit-elle.





E. Munch, _Autoportrait entre l'horloge et le lit_, 1940-1942, Huile sur toile ; 150 x 121 cm, Oslo, Musée Munch.

Exécuté deux ans avant sa mort (E.M. est alors âgé de 79 ans), cet autoportrait en vieillard 
abattu apparaît comme un testament psychologique et stylistique de l&#8217;artiste. C&#8217;est avant tout 
le constat d&#8217;un état de plus en plus proche de la mort (visage émacié, épaules affaissées et 
bras ballants encadrant un corps décharné qui semble flotter dans des vêtements informes). 
Symbolisme simple de cette horloge qui marque le temps qui passe et de ce lit sur lequel il 
s&#8217;allongera bientôt pour ne plus se relever. Atmosphère sombre et mal éclairée de cette 
chambre au premier plan, devant la porte à deux battants devant laquelle E.M. se tient debout, 
en contre-jour. Mais sentiment d&#8217;espoir résidant dans la série de ses peintures apparaissant en 
pleine lumière, dans le pièce de l&#8217;arrière plan. Souhait de voir figurer ses créations, au soir de 
sa vie. Elles seules survivront à sa mort. Cette peinture est également un testament stylistique 
qui permet de voir décrites les diverses formes d&#8217;écriture employées durant sa vie par E.M. : style du couvre-lit peint en langues touches colorées et espacées, style du vêtement ou de 
l&#8217;horloge peintes dans un effet de masse compacte. 

Je conclue  avec une phrase de Munch: « La maladie et la mort sont les anges noirs qui ont veillé sur mon berceau 
et m&#8217;ont accompagné toute ma vie »


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2008)

ah !!! ben voilà... 




*******
bon, le temps de vous faire un AP dans les règles de l'art...  


*******
très belle utilisation des lignes verticales...
et les rayures font très Jasper Johns...

.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2008)

Lucian Freud. _Reflet - Autoportrait_. 1985.


.​


----------



## Madeline (25 Octobre 2008)

Jean Paul Lemieux, Autoportrait, 1974. Huile sur toile.
Sur cette toile, Jean Paul Lemieux se représente à trois moments différents de sa vie.







« Ce qui m'intéresse, c'est de peindre la solitude de l'homme et le passage inexorable du temps.
 J'essaie d'exprimer ce silence où nous évoluons tous. »
J_ean Paul Lemieux
_​@LHO Je pense que c'est cela qui me fascine dans la peinture de Lemieux

@ Antoine Laisse tomber pour Whistler


----------



## Chang (26 Octobre 2008)

Lemieux c'est superbe ce quil peind. Les decors sont vides et pourtant, les personnages sont souvent coupes, comme si ils passaient apres l'absence de fond ... alors on sait pas trop qui/quel est le sujet de la peinture, qui ressemble plus a un instantane de la vie de tous les jours ...

Je connais pas depuis longtemps, mais j'ai adore de suite ...  ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

Dali - _Autoportrait en Mona Lisa_ - 1954.


.​


----------



## Madeline (27 Octobre 2008)

.
.






Magritte, autoportrait en sorcier​


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Octobre 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Jean Paul Lemieux, Autoportrait, 1974. Huile sur toile.
> Sur cette toile, Jean Paul Lemieux se représente à trois moments différents de sa vie.
> 
> 
> ...



Peut-être

Tous les auto-portraits font signe à la mort
Tous les peintres qui ont fait des autoportraits
Ont pensé à l'être vers la mort
Ou, du moins, ils l'ont peint
Mais aussi
Ils l'ont fait pour défier le temps
Par jeu
Pour faire chier les dieux
Pour jouer
Dans l'éternel matin
Où leur identité ne sera plus qu'une trace
D'un réel
Disparaissant


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

Tinguely. autoportrait. 1988.







Tinguely. autoportrait. 1988.







Tinguely. autoportrait. 1988.



.
​


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Lucian Freud. _Reflet - Autoportrait_. 1985.
> .​



Lucian Freud. _Reflet avec deux enfants - Autoportrait_. 1965






Elle a du goût, la Carmen Thyssen-Bornemisza.



​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Lucian Freud. _Reflet avec deux enfants - Autoportrait_. 1965​



superbe la diagonale qui accentue ou dynamise la contre-plongée... 



*******
Tinguely en a profité pour prendre la tangente... 

:rateau: 


pour madeline: je vais rechercher des liens plus stables. 


.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2008)

Tinguely. autoportrait. 1988.



*******
et le lien rebelle et espiègle (en oubliant le commentaire)...



.
​


----------



## aCLR (29 Octobre 2008)

*Roman Opalka*. _Opalka 1965 / 1 - oo : détail 1193503_. 30,5 x 24 cm.







*Roman Opalka*. _Opalka 1965 / 1 - oo : détail 5071649_. 30,5 x 24 cm​






@ LHO, c'est plutôt lui en ce moment


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

j'avais un creux entre deux rendez-vous.
je suis allé au Louvre voir Mantegna.

Andrea Mantegna (1431-1506).

je tiens à vous rassurer, il va bien.


*******
décidément, j'aime ce musée.
j'aime m'y perdre...

je me souviens d'un temps passé où je donnais mes rendez-vous (de travail) dans la Grande Galerie du Louvre...
j'ai toujours aimé parler en marchant, comme si la mise en mouvement de tout le corps activait le mouvement de la pensée, s'accordait avec les mots et leur possible usage.
parler et marcher et parcourir les allées du Louvre, cela permet d'entrevoir des possibles, de créer des connexions entre différents registres ou de simplement se perdre.

aujourd'hui on préfère le confort d'un café à l'effort de la marche, l'inertie au mouvement...
donc, je déplace mon rendez-vous au Café Marly...  

je me souviens d'un autre temps où j'allais tous les dimanches matin au Louvre (comme d'autres vont courir ou à la Messe) suivant un parcours presque immuable, histoire de me rassurer que les tableaux étaient toujours là, qu'ils n'avaient pas disparu pendant mon absence.
(déjà, enfant, je mettais un objet lourd sur mes livres, de peur que les images ne s'envolent ou ne disparaissent pendant mon sommeil et le matin, je vérifiais que tout était encore là...).
parfois, à la faveur d'un passage ou d'un escalier, je me dérobais à la logique du parcours, pour tomber nez à nez avec des bas-reliefs du Haut Moyennage ou me retrouver chez les Sumériens, dans la mythique Babylone.
mais et malgré ces divagations épisodiques, je revenais toujours dans le droit-fil du parcours, pour finir dans l'aile du Pavillon de Flore, avec l'Ecole Espagnol (Vélasquez, Goya, El Greco, Ribera, Zurbarán, Murillo...).
parfois, je m'égarais chez les vénitiens (juste à côté) dans l'examen des détails d'un Guardi.

la lumière était latérale.
cela sentait l'encaustique et la térébenthine.
il y avait des peintres dans les allées.
des copistes.

je sortais, donc, côté Seine.
je traversais le pont, changeant de rive, pour aller boire un verre rue de Seine.

je me souviens des Mantegna du Louvre, dans la Grande Galerie, coincés entre Cimabue et d'autres primitifs et ses contemporains, comme Antonello da Messina ou Pisanello et  Cosme Tura (il me semble), notamment la _Crucifixion_ (partie centrale originale de la prédelle du _Retable de San Zeno _de Vérone).
et je repense à ce _Saint Sébastien_ (celui du musée de Vienne) qui figurait, sur un des murs de mon bureau, entre une photo en noir et blanc d'une _Poupée_ de Bellmer et une série de dessins pour _L'Histoire de l'oeil _de Georges Bataille, issus d'un _Curiosa_ que j'avais en double exemplaire... 


*******
chez Mantegna, il y a cette précision du trait, un hiératisme des postures et des gestes, une sévérité dans la composition, une forme d'illusionnisme dû à la perspective, une certaine puissance et monumentalité dans les décors architecturaux, une rigueur mathématique dans les rapports de proportion entre corps, figures et espace.








Andrea Mantegna. _Crucifixion_. 1459. tempera sur bois (partie de la prédelle d'un retable sous forme de triptyque). Musée du Louvre. Paris. (le reste de l'&#339;uvre est à l' Église de Saint-Zénon à Vérone).









Andrea Mantegna. _Retable pour l'église San Zénon de Vérone_. 1456.









Andrea Mantegna. _Martyre de Saint Sébastien_. 1459. Kunsthistorisches Museum. Vienne.


*******
Mantegna n'a (apparemment) pas fait d'autoportrait. 


.


----------



## Madeline (4 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> j'avais un creux entre deux rendez-vous.
> je suis allé au Louvre voir Mantegna.
> 
> *******
> ...



Mais il s'est peut-être servi de son image comme modèle pour le martyre ... ???

Merci LHO pour ce partage, ces confidences. On comprend mieux d'où te vient l'immensité de tes connaissances. On pourrait dire que comme Obélix, tu es tombé dans la marmite (de l'histoire de l'art) quand tu étais petit


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Mais il s'est peut-être servi de son image comme modèle pour le martyre ... ???




tu penses à celui du Louvre ?

remarque à 21 ans d'écart, il y a une certaine ressemblance...  








Andrea Mantegna. Martyre de Saint Sébastien. 1480. Musée du Louvre.


.


----------



## Madeline (4 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> tu penses à celui du Louvre ?
> 
> remarque à 21 ans d'écart, il y a une certaine ressemblance...



C'était pure intuition... venant de quelque chose qui m'a frappée, soit la position des têtes de ses martyrs... toujours semblable... et une certaine ressemblance entre le martyrs de 1459 et les 2 martyrs en croix de la Crucifixion de 1459.
Mais cela pourrait tout à fait être, il y a effectivement des ressemblances.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

dans le jeu des ressemblances... :rateau: 







portrait d'Andrea Mantegna.



*******
pour les Saint Sébastien et les deux larrons, ce serait un modèle récurrent (ami ou amant) ou lui-même...

un peu comme les figurines du Greco... 

.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Bon, je viens mettre mon petit grain de sel 

En faite, c'est pour rebondir sur le 1er tableau de Mantegna.










(Désolé l'image est assez affreuse)

Il s'agit du Retable de Saint-Vincent, et plus précisément le panneau droit représentant Saint Sébastien, réalisé par Gionvanni Bellini en 1468.

Comme quoi, il faut faire un peu de généalogie en histoire de l'art...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

ils étaient parents.
Mantegna ayant épousé la soeur de Giovanni.
du reste Mantegna subira l'influence de Giovanni.
et inversement.

le premier s'adoucissant et le second se durcissant.  




*******

autre portrait de Mantegna.







.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon, je viens mettre mon petit grain de sel
> Comme quoi, il faut faire un peu de généalogie en histoire de l'art...




et...

.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> et...
> 
> .



Ben tu l'as très bien dit dans ton post précédant!! 

(p. 73-81, Beaux-arts Magazine n°291, Septembre 2008 )

Un petit coup d'autoportrait!!






Autoportrait 
1910 
Crayon, aquarelle et détrempe sur papier ; 56 x 37 cm 
Vienne, Albertina 


Dès 1908, ES s&#8217;était auto-portraituré nu selon des codes figuratifs habituels chez l&#8217;artiste : 
corps décharnés presque squelettiques, contorsion spasmodique des corps, très accentuée afin 
de gommer le naturalisme de l&#8217;apparence (ici, bloquée comme paralysée par un excès de 
folie), disjonction de l&#8217;articulation des doigts comme s&#8217;ils étaient des signes secrets adréssés à 
autrui, accentuation colorée (sanguinolente) des cheveux, de la bouche, de la poitrine, du 
pubis, du sexe et des doigts, absence de fond, traité nu et clair.

Ici , ES est un un être 
diabolique, grimaçant, hirsute et hagard dans un nu d&#8217;une grande liberté et donc d&#8217;une grande 
provocation. Ce nu hurlant à la mort (morbidité de cet être comme « écorché vif »), est un des essais les plus incisifs et bouleversants d&#8217;une introspection paroxystique, qui veut se « mettre 
à nu ». Mais cet autoportrait dessiné est sans doute d&#8217;un usage exclusivement personnel et 
intime. 

ES s&#8217;est représenté dans un tel désarroi psychologique et affectif qu&#8217;il faut rappeler sa 
rupture avec son milieu familial et académique (il quitte l&#8217;École des Beaux-Arts de Vienne) sa 
quasi solitude dans le monde artistique de son temps, la marginalité d&#8217;une sexualité troublée, 
à la fois débridée et anxieuse (nombreuses liaisons féminines, inceste? , voyeurisme, 
exhibitionnisme, pédophilie ? , onanisme).


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Egon Schiele. _Autoportrait aux Alkékenges. _1912. Huile et gouache sur bois. 32,2 x 39,8 cm. Leopold Museum.


.


----------



## Madeline (5 Novembre 2008)

.








Mary Cassat. Autoportrait, 1878. The Metropolitan Of Art, New York.​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2008)

Dora Maar._ Autoportrait_. 1935.

.​


----------



## NED (6 Novembre 2008)

Ma femme peint très mal...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2008)

Ghyslain Bertholon. _Je suis né quand il est mort_. 2005. 
impression inkjet. 69 x 85 cm. d'après Albrecht Dürer.

(sur Ghyslain Bertholon)









Albrecht Dürer. _Autoportrait au col de fourrure_. 1500. 
huile sur panneau. 67 x 49 cm. Alte Pinakothek. Munich.



.​


----------



## Madeline (6 Novembre 2008)

Les grands esprits se rencontrent...  Je me proposais de poster un ou deux autoportraits de Dürer... que j'admire beaucoup 

Alors en voici un autre






Albrecht Dürer, 1498. Autoportrait aux gants​


----------



## Grug (9 Novembre 2008)

Marcel Duchamp, _L.H.O.O.Q._ (1919)
​


----------



## Madeline (16 Novembre 2008)

.





*Frida Kahlo*. Autoportrait. La colonne brisée, 1944


Et aussi

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IJYAg36n19I&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IJYAg36n19I&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

.











.​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

Désolé pour l'image pourrie 

Reflet aux deux enfants 
1965 
Huile sur toile ; 92 x 92 cm 
Collection particulière 

Cadrage curieux car anti-naturaliste de cette composition. Aspect ridicule du modèle vu en 
contre-plongée, le visage déformé. Modestie de l&#8217;ambition du peintre. Étrange effet de tableau 
dans le tableau, avec ces deux enfants vus frontalement, comme placés devant un gigantesque 
autoportrait à la perspective déformée. Ici, autoportrait où la figure de l&#8217;auteur est ravalée au 
même niveau que les plafonniers situés au-dessus de lui. Prouesse d&#8217;agencement, originalité 
de la composition comme objet principal de l&#8217;&#339;uvre. 






Tête d&#8217;homme (Autoportrait I) 
1963 
Huile sur toile ; 53 x 51 cm 
Université de Manchester 

Parenté stylistique évidente avec les &#339;uvres de son ami Francis Bacon. Véhémence de la 
touche qui confère vivacité au modèle. Curiosité du cadrage (vision en contre-plongée) et de 
la pose (analogie avec la Mélancolie de Dürer). Effet de gros plan qui théâtralise et rend 
spectaculaire l&#8217;apparence psychologique de LF. Distorsion venant dramatiser le regard incisif 
du peintre. Lointain souvenir de certains autoportraits d&#8217;Evard Munch. Couleurs 
volontairement réduites et sages (camaïeux ocre-brun). Rôle limité de la couleur au profit de 
la touche. Autoportrait d&#8217;un homme qui se cherche, qui cherche, qui doute. Autoportrait de 
l&#8217;artiste intellectuel qui est prêt à négliger l&#8217;image qu&#8217;il peut donner de lui.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Désolé pour l'image pourrie
> 
> Reflet aux deux enfants
> 1965
> ...




il est vrai que celle de l'écrieur est différente...





.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il est vrai que celle de l'écrieur est différente...
> 
> 
> .



Oups :rose::rose:
(Bon, j'ai mis un petit texte )

Edit: "les musées rendent-ils fou? chez Taddei.


----------



## Madeline (18 Novembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Oups :rose::rose:
> (Bon, j'ai mis un petit texte )




Pas grave... 
Rien n'est grave... surtout que je serai en vacances d'ici 3 heures 

 @ Antoine et LHO


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2008)

au contraire.

il y a dans ce fil des niveaux de convergences, des états de rencontres, des énergie en mouvements, des idées qui se cristallisent ou s'expandent, des formes qui apparaissent ou disparaissent...


*******
tu n'as vraiment pas de chance Madeline... 
(quel ennui, les vacances).

.

.


----------



## Madeline (18 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> *******
> tu n'as vraiment pas de chance Madeline...
> (quel ennui, les vacances).
> 
> ...



Attention... cela veut dire que j'ai terminé ma job nourricière platte (pas intéressante) pour l'université et que je vais pouvoir m'adonner complètement à la création... et à jouer avec vous...

Un artiste n'est jamais, ni en vacances... ni à la retraite 



Bon j'y vais... je préside la première réunion d'un nouveau regroupement d'artistes que je suis en train de créer dans ma région !!! Et pour lequel j'ai obtenu du financement de la part du gouvernement !


Tout à fait d'accord avec toi LHO pour ce qui est de la synergie ... et c'est bien ce que j'aime dans ce fil.


----------



## Madeline (18 Novembre 2008)

.
Marcel Duchamp, Self-Portrait in Profile, 1958. 
Torn colored paper on black background. 14.3 x 12.5 cm. 




​


----------



## rabisse (18 Novembre 2008)

Lucian Freud & Francis Bacon sont deux terribles "barbares" qui ont su domestiquer, en virtuose, l'étonnement que cela est, que d'être en vie, et d'en rendre compte sans aucun fard.
Voir la pièce jointe 19189

Portrait de L. Freud par F.Bacon


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

bienvenue dans ce fil rabisse... 


j'attends décembre pour aller à la Tate Britain voir la rétrospective de Bacon qui montre les dernières années et l'importance de la photographie et du cinéma dans son oeuvre.
on pourrait y voir (alors) une correspondance majeure entre Bacon et Deleuze (_L'image-mouvement. Cinéma 1_, _L'image-temps. Cinéma 2_ et _Logique de la sensation_...).








Bacon._ Autoportrait_. 1971. huile sur toile. 35,5 x 30,5 cm. MNAM. Paris.








Bacon. _Autoportrait_. 1969. huile sur toile. 35.5 x 30.5 cm. Collection particulière.


.


----------



## rabisse (19 Novembre 2008)

Wouaouh...
Oserais-je demander d'avoir une pensée fugace, là-bas, pour moi...
  heu...enfin s'il te plaît!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

alors, une pensée bruitiste et berlinoise pour quelqu'un qui écoute des "immeubles neufs s'éffondrer" sur les bords de la Spree...


----------



## rabisse (19 Novembre 2008)

Allons-y, en vrac.
Enfance allemande Schwarzwald, étudiant Bozard fin années 80, Berlin aprés chute du mur...
Einstürzende Neubauten en concert (K.O) Ambiance anarcho-bordélique à forte tendance romantique,  connement contre tout mais joyeusement pour tout le reste,  mouvements alternatifs...
Bon je m'étale, :sleep::sleep:
 mais je ne suis pas revenu tel que j'étais parti... 
Reprenons le fil...


----------



## rabisse (19 Novembre 2008)

Et si on refaisait l'histoire de l'art?
Ce qui me "parle"(le plus & sans mots) dans les travaux de Lucian Freud se sont les nus endormis. Le traitement de la texture de la peau, sous toutes lumières, couleurs & transparences, est d'une vivacité et d'une simplicité étonnante: je vois, je peins...  et dans le mouvement de ce que je vois.
Est-il dans la bonne tonalité? Est-il juste dans la morphologie? Sûrement, mais peu importe...
Ce que je perçois, c'est le double constat que L.Freud peut poser...
Citation de Sebastian Smee: "...le peintre montre à quel point le sommeil peut regorger d'efforts & d'urgence. Pour être vivant, même le plus simplement du monde, il faut une conjonction extraordinaire de hasard et de concentration..."
Regardez maintenant les demi-tons suintants, la pâleur inquiétante de la peau, l'épaisseur souhaité du dépôt de peinture... Cet homme dort... ou est-il déjà figé dans la certaine putréfaction de sa mort.
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## rabisse (19 Novembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19204

Fanny Ferre 
Modelage en terre cuite *creuse*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

Lucian Freud est plus un sculpteur qu'un peintre.
geste ample et fluide de la touche, hyperréalisme des matières.
on sent des fluides sombres et sauvages circuler dans ses corps.

la sensation de mort ou de cadavre est dû au jaune et au cinabre  avec des bleus violacés 
comme des trajets de vie qui parcourent tout le corps.

et souvent les nus sont posé sur des draps blancs ou des tas de chiffons blancs. 
posture d'abandon.
crudité des chairs.

on pourrait y voir un linceul qui enserre et contient déjà.

ton exemple est bien celui d'un endormissement, entre l'affaisement et l'épuisement.

aucune odeur de putréfaction.

seulement, l'odeur de térébenthine et de lin à la colle de peau.


.


----------



## rabisse (21 Novembre 2008)

Concernant le tableau de Freud en question, je suis d'accord...Mais sur l'ensemble de la production, il y a réellement *matiére* à ressentir une certaine filiation entre ...
Voir la pièce jointe 19232

	

		
			
		

		
	
  et 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 19233

	

		
			
		

		
	
 d'ailleurs... 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 19234
 

Ah non, tu viens de changer de fond ..
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 19235


----------



## Madeline (21 Novembre 2008)

Personnellement, je viens de me rendre compte que je ressens un très grand malaise (voire envie de vomir même) ... juste à regarder les dernières reproductions des oeuvres de Freud que vous postez... (depuis celles de Rabisse) 

Je précise que je ne juge pas ni ne qualifie les oeuvres en question...
C'est simplement ce que je ressens  
Aucune idée de ce que cela peut vouloir dire


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> Mais sur l'ensemble de la production, il y a réellement *matière* à ressentir une certaine filiation entre



Bacon & Freud









outre le rapport obsessionnel au corps, à la nudité, à la chair, 
la prédominance des portraits dans leur oeuvre et l'amitié qui les unissait, 
je crois que presque _tout_ les sépare... 

  


Bacon tente un travail de _défiguration_ des corps et non de représentation.

il travaille sur la dislocation et le mouvant, l'instable et le décalage,
le glissement et le brouillage par translation ou _shuttering_
(les chairs semblent en mouvement et comme animées).

chez Bacon, le corps est _athlétique_.

pour isoler le corps, Bacon le circonscrit dans un contour, un cadre, une structure filiforme,
un cercle (ce que Deleuze appelle "le rond", "la piste"), un ovale, un cube...

isoler le corps, c'est lui enlever ses fonctions _narratives_.
ensuite, l'aplat coloré qui isole la figure.
chez Bacon comme chez Manet, tout est plat.
il n'y a pas de reliefs ou d'aspérités.
pas de profondeur.
uniquement des instants brouillées.
des zones de déformation en mouvement.
c'est comme si la figure tentait de vouloir s'extraire ou de s'échapper de ce qui l'emprisonne et la définit.

s'extraire du contour qui isole.
s'échapper de l'aplat coloré.
et elle le fait avec une certaine violence, dans des mouvements incessants et agités.

ici, les corps tentent de s'échapper pour pouvoir exister.







Francis Bacon. _study for head of Lucian Freud._ 1967.


*******

à l'inverse, Freud tente un travail de _figuration_ des corps.
donc, de représentation.

les corps de Freud tendent vers une _hyperréalité_ par recouvrement successif.
traitement expressionniste de la matière.
fluidité de la touche.
couleurs blafardes.
lumière froide sur des chairs lourdes et flasques.
il y a dans cette peinture une recherche obsessionnelle de la précision. 
cela débouche sur une très grande expressivité.

et cet afflux de matière crée une "inquiétante étrangeté".

pour figurer le corps dans l'espace, Freud travaille les plongées ou contre-plongée,
en créant des points de vue, des mises en perspective et des jeux de diagonales.

il enferme ses corps dans des intérieurs minimalistes.
pour les isoler, il les pose sur une surface plus claire (drap, amas de linges, lit, divan ou parquet...).

il n'y a pas de structure. 
pas de rond ou de piste, ni d'aplats qui isolent le corps.
les corps sont simplement figés, comme épuisés, souvent allongés ou endormis.
laissés à l'abandon.
dans des postures à la limite de l'indécence (Courbet).

il y aurait du Jean Rustin et du Francis Gruber dans cette peinture 
(palette verdâtre, misérabilisme, exhibition des corps, intérieurs évidés...)

chez Freud, le corps ne tente pas de s'échapper.
il est simplement posé dans ce territoire qui le défini.








Lucian Freud. _Francis Bacon_. 1952. huile sur métal. 7.8 x 12.7 cm. Tate Gallery.








Lucian & Francis.
 
.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Personnellement, je viens de me rendre compte que je ressens un très grand *malaise* (voire envie de vomir même)



c'est le "Malaise dans la civilisation"...  


i' m already out...






.


----------



## rabisse (22 Novembre 2008)

J'ai très mal rédiger le post...
Je voulais établir une relation dans le traitement des matières de Freud et celui de Rembrandt concernant, ce que j'estime être, les tentatives de domestication patiente de la mort...
Les travaux de Bacon n'intervenait que pour signaler les modifications du fond de ton avatar, que j'avais remarqué...et dont je souhaitais te faire un clin d'oeil... voilà c'est fait... cela ne retire rien à la qualité de la réponse; sobre et d'une très grande maîtrise.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2008)

Après Picasso et ses maîtres, Bacon et les siens 

Rembrandt (comme très bien remarqué par Rabisse (Heureux de voir un nouveau combattant )).










Diego Valezquez










Dominique Ingre.






Van gogh




Suite des portraits de Van Gogh, par Bacon d'après un de ses portraits aujourd'hui disparu Autoportrait sur la route de Tarascon.

Au passage, sur le thème du boeuf écorché, Chïm Soutine


----------



## Madeline (22 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> c'est le "Malaise dans la civilisation"...
> 
> .



@ LHO

Je viens de comprendre grâce à l'analyse fort intéressante que tu fais dans *ce post* la raison de mon malaise. C'est relié à un traumatisme d'une certaine envergure... vécu lors d'un grave accident.
Y a-t-il quelque chose en lien avec le "Malaise dans la civilisation" de Freud, Sigmund (c'est à cela que tu penses j'imagine) je ne le sais...et n'ai pas besoin de le savoir.
En tous cas ce fil est toujours des plus intéressant à tous points de vue. 
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2008)

antoine aurait comme une fixation sur la période "arlésienne" de Bacon... 



*******
un Bacon, moins connu...







Francis Bacon. _Head_. 1948.







Francis Bacon. _Man with Dog_. 1953.







Francis Bacon._ Study for a Portrait II. _1956.











Francis Bacon. _Three Studies for Figures at the Base of a Crucifixion._ 1944. Tate Modern.
 
où l'on sent la nette influence de Graham Sutherland et de Picasso... 
(et le triptyque est plus orange...  ).


.
.


----------



## rabisse (23 Novembre 2008)

Un triptyque de Bacon que j'aime beaucoup s'intitule "Triptyque mai-juin 1973"
aucune illustration disponible sur...  la toile!
Bacon y peint la très violente gastro-entérite dont il a été le principal bénéficiaire... :sick:
L'ensemble très narratif (Francis aux toilettes, Le malaise de Francis, Francis vomit) apporte une note d'humour et de dérision. Pourtant cet ensemble s'intègre parfaitement dans la démarche de Bacon:
 "Pour Bacon peindre est le moyen par lequel il essaie de retrouver l'aspect flagrant, précis, du fait vécu et partant, d'en restituer le côté réel."Luigi Ficacci.


----------



## rabisse (26 Novembre 2008)

Bigre, j'ai relu le début du fil _(pour autre chose que le sujet, vu! LHO)_ et puis j'ai continué (un peu en diagonale tout de même )  Ce fil est une vrai réussite et une expérience unique.
Mais je crois qu'il est utile que je me cale. Dans mon approche de l'Art, je suis très prés du "faire"(un plasticien) mes batailles se livrent sur le terrain du "comment"( texture, contrastes, circulation, etc...Itten me poursuit!) La préoccupation est surtout empirique, l'équilibrage difficile. 
Le conceptuel intervient pendant ou plus tard après l'engagement... parce que le présent du travail est fragile et que, au final, la peinture résolue doit tenir seul au mur donc à la longue...j'ai oublié.
Le recentrage et la qualité du fil sont alors un apport indéniable.
Fini la logorrhée...

Un faiseur. *P. Alechinsky*





"Mais vous savez, les choses ont l&#8217;air assez claires quand on en parle, mais ce n&#8217;est pas du tout comme cela que ça se passe lorsqu&#8217;on est sur la toile. Là, on ne sait pas où l&#8217;on en est, vers où l&#8217;on va et surtout ce qui va se passer. On est dans le brouillard."
Source : Bacon (Francis), Entretiens avec Michel Archimbaud, Paris, Jean-Claude Lattès, 1992.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

Quel bonheur de voir Alechinsky dans ce fil 
Rabisse 

Cet artiste est encore, selon moi, assez mal étudié. L'ouvrage de référence fut écrit par Édouard Jaguer (avec qui il collabora étroitement notamment dans le mouvement Cobra), ce qui ne permet pas à mon sens un regard critique et distancié. Certes, l'ouvrage est intéressant mais pas suffisant.

On devra attendre, et c'est une très mauvaise habitude en histoire de l'art, sa mort pour voir apparaître des études rigoureuses et critiques. 

Je résiste pas à rajouter 2-3 oeuvres


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Novembre 2008)

Puisque nous sommes chez Cobra

Asger Jorn. _Le droit d'aigle_ (1950)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

Dialogue Alechinsky/Pollock ou le dépassement de la marge/problématique du cadre.





Pierre Alechinsky, le théâtre et son double.





J. Pollock, The Key.





P. Alechinsky





J. Pollock.

Bon, pas le temps de faire un petit texte, mais la confrontation (pacifique) m'a l'air assez intéressante...


Pour rebondir sur Asger Jorn, (CouleurSud ), tu trouves des liens étroits toujours avec de fameux Pollock?

Night Sounds, vers 1944, Huile sur toile, New York, The Pollock Foundation. 
(Désolé, j'ai pas trouver l'image sur internet, et je suis en panne de scan. Voir EMMERLING Leonhard, _Jakson Pollock_, Khöln, 2003, Taschen, p. 47.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

en marge des marges...








Bram Van Velde. _Fox - Amphoux_. 1959.








Bram Van Velde. _Sans titre_. 1947.


*******
sur Bram Van Velde lire absolument ces deux livres:

Charles Juliet._ Rencontres avec Bram van Velde_. Fata Morgana. 1978. (ré-édité chez P.O.L en 1998).

Roger Laporte. _Bram Van Velde ou Cette petite chose qui fascine_. Fata Morgana. 1980.

de Roger Laporte et de Charles Juliet, on peut tout lire aussi... 
deux écrivains exigeants qui parlent de la difficulté d'écrire...

 .


.


----------



## rabisse (26 Novembre 2008)

Bram Van Velde. _Sans titre_.1956.130cmX162cm


----------



## itako (1 Décembre 2008)

Max Ersnt artiste majeur du dadaïsme et du suréalisme.



_L'elephant celebes_, 1921 Les prémices du réalisme.
Inspiré de silo à grain, et d'élépants.





_

Oedipe rex _1922, on y retrouve les grande idées du suréalisme, principe de collage, d&#8217;association d&#8217;idées, de formes.

« Si c&#8217;est la plume qui fait le plumage ce n&#8217;est pas la colle qui fait le collage » *M. Ernst* lui même.







_Deux enfants sont menacés par un rossignol._ 1924 , éléments dessinés, d&#8217;autres ajoutés en matière, afin de former un assemblage.
Une remarque est faite a Max, il dessine très souvent des oiseaux.
En fouillant dans sa mémoire il se rappel avoir était marqué par la mort d'un oiseau le jour même de la naissance de sa s&#339;ur. (idée de laisser place a un nouveau être vivant).







_Ubu imperator._ 1923/24 (?)






Ernst essaye de mettre en place de nombreuses techniques afin de mettre en oeuvre son imagination, il concrétise la technique du frottage (principe de décalquer une piéce de monnaie en repassant dessus avec une feuille et une mine)
Il remarque en premier lieu une forme sur le parquet usé qu'il se met a reproduire.
Par la suite il use de la même idée en disposant des cordes, des ficelles sur une table afin d'obtenir des formes aléatoires qu'il reprend a sa façon:

_L'ange du foyer_ 1937






_La porte de saint denis._ Une porte qui a était calqué.






Par la suite il effectue des "collages" a base de plusieurs éléments "décalqué", dans le principe du cadavre exquis, 
_Le cadavre exquis a bu tout le beaujolais nouveau._


_Collotype_


----------



## rabisse (8 Décembre 2008)

Le Dessin & l'Urgence:
-Simplifier la texture de la matière mais respecter sa densité et son poids.
-Déployer simplement l'espace et les volumes (le modeler) par la simple variation de la pression du crayon.
-S'adapter à la nécessité de douceur qu'impose le sujet par le toucher sur le papier, la main suit docilement l'oeil qui cherche à comprendre et arpente (où et par quoi commencer).
-Dialogue entre la forme et le fond (le fond dessine la forme ou la forme dessine le fond)... entre la lumière et l'ombre (qui des deux donnent naissance à l'autre, où et quand?)
-Etablir la structure, indiquer la priorité, donner sa lecture, apprendre (de quoi ai-je besoin, que-dois je garder?)
-Quel est mon urgence?... urgence dans le dessin qui dure jusqu'à aujourd'hui!

*Jean Auguste Dominique Ingres* _Mme Victor Baltard & sa fille Paule_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

.









Mihai Grecu. _Coagulate_. 2008 © Mihai Grecu / Le Fresnoy. Studio National.


.​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

Ahahahhahahaha le Fresnoy :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

dans le cadre de l'exposition Dans la nuit, des images 
au Grand Palais à Paris.

_curated _par Alain Fleischer, directeur de Le Fresnoy Studio National des Arts Contemporains.








où deux générations d'artistes et de vidéastes vont cohabiter, sous la nef du Grand-Palais.

les jeunes diplômés d&#8217;écoles d&#8217;art des 27 pays de l'Union européenne (dont Le Fresnoy) et Nam Jun Paik, Samuel Beckett, Michael Snow, Bill Viola, William Kentridge, William Klein, Chris Marker, Bob Wilson, Fischli et Weiss...


.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

Goog Earth propose 14 oeuvres du Prado en 3D et haute définition à 14 000 millions de pixels.

une visite virtuelle qui (re)lance le débat sur le rapport aux oeuvres d'art 
et la fameuse érosion de l'_aura_ de l'art par Walter Benjamin.


[youtube]D1EOJr11bvo&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]​

actuellement disponible:_

La Famille de Philippe IV _ou_ Les Ménines_ de Diego Vélasquez.
_Le Jardin des Délices_ ou_ La Peinture de l'Arbousier _de Jérôme Bosch.
_La Descente de Croix_ de Roger van der Weyden.








Diego Vélazquez. _Les Ménines_. 1656. huile sur toile 318 × 276 cm. Musée du Prado. Madrid.​

.​


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Janvier 2009)

LHO a dit:


> Goog Earth propose 14 oeuvres du Prado en 3D et haute définition à 14 000 millions de pixels.
> 
> une visite virtuelle qui (re)lance le débat sur le rapport aux oeuvres d'art
> et la fameuse érosion de l'_aura_ de l'art par Walter Benjamin.
> ...



"En multipliant les exemplaires, les techniques de reproduction substituent un phénomène de masse à un évènement qui ne s'est produit qu'une fois"

(Walter Benjamin, _L'uvre d'art à l'ère de sa reproductivité technique_)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> "En multipliant les exemplaires, les techniques de reproduction substituent un phénomène de masse à un évènement qui ne s'est produit qu'une fois"
> 
> (Walter Benjamin, _L'&#339;uvre d'art à l'ère de sa reproductivité technique_)



Je me trompe peut-être (tu connais mon état actuel ), mais cette réflexion n'était pas destinée à la photographie?

Mais j'avoue qu'elle est pertinente dans ce contexte là 

Sinon en ce moment, c'est Antoine Caron que j'étudie (et que j'essaie de comprendre!)


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je me trompe peut-être (tu connais mon état actuel ), mais cette réflexion n'était pas destinée à la photographie?
> 
> Mais j'avoue qu'elle est pertinente dans ce contexte là




Oui, mais dans ce même mouvement de diffraction du singulier vers l'universel, on peut produire le sens inverse.

Cyril Hatt, par exemple. Qui reconstitue des formes en trois dimensions à partir d'une multitude de photos de l'objet collées sur des structures en fil de fer, pour créer des structures fragiles. Comme cette reproduction de sa propre voiture.


----------



## Madeline (14 Avril 2009)

Fin d'un très beau fil...


----------



## rabisse (17 Juin 2009)

Que nenni !
Je vous invite à découvrir les travaux de Fanny Ferré.
Modelages en argiles  de taille humaine, creux, donc de très grande difficulté de réalisation puisque les pièces sont montées a l'identique du potier, sans le tour, cuites aux alentours de 1000°C. Cependant ces modelages sont très proches d'attitudes humaines suspendues.
Très belle démarche artistique soutenue par une profonde connaissance de l'anatomie et de la gravité...terrestre 
Voir la pièce jointe 21238
Voir la pièce jointe 21236
Voir la pièce jointe 21237


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2009)

La semaine dernière, pour la première fois, j'ai posé la main sur toi





*César*. Compression. 1960. Métal compressé, pots d'échappement d'automobiles. 45 x 44 x 45 cm.




 J'en suis encore tout retourné





*Robert Longo*. Untitled. 1981-1987. Fusain, graphite et encre sur papier. 243.8 x 152.4 cm.




 Je vois maintenant poindre ce qui sommeille en moi depuis un long moment





*Marcel Duchamp*. Rotorelief N°3. 1935.




 Ce voyage m'aura fait le plus grand bien





*Jeffrey Shaw*. The legible city. 1989. (en images)


----------



## aCLR (5 Octobre 2009)

Tiens !
Te voilà





Théophile-Alexandre Steinlen, Tournée du Chat Noir, 1896, 135,9 × 95,9 cm.

Tu veux un petit morceau de viande





Stéphane Chavanis, Viande hachée, 2005, 350 x 290 x 160 cm.

Jouer avec ton ours





Stéphane Chavanis, Peluche d'enfant, 2005, 300 x 200 x 150 cm.

Ou que sais-je encore





Stéphane Chavanis, Ossuaire, Pièce unique, boite en plexiglass,
intérieur ossement humain squelette de laboratoire de médecine,
2008, 41 x 13 x 24 cm.


----------



## Chang (8 Octobre 2009)

Une belle histoire racontee a l'aide poupees geantes pour l'anniversaire de la chute du mur de Berlin ... suivez la foto !


----------



## rabisse (9 Novembre 2009)

Matériaux de récupération.
Installations.
En 3 dimensions.

*Bernard Pras *


----------



## AlphonseTrabassac (20 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Vos articles m'ont beaucoup intéressé pourriez vous me contacter par mail alphonse[I]point[/I]body[I]arobaz[/I]orange[I]point[/I]fr[/ email]
J'espère à bientôt


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2011)

AlphonseTrabassac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Vos articles m'ont beaucoup intéressé pourriez vous me contacter par mail alphonse.body@jedonnemonemailenclairàtouslesbotsdelapla.net
> J'espère à bientôt




où comment recevoir des milliers de spams gratuitement&#8230; d'une.
de deux, réagir ainsi à un sujet d'il y a un an et demi, j'adore !


----------

